# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. II [IC]



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

*stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Chapter II*

IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (DEFCON1, formerly GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Formerly Fallen.
*Avron Hekler* (EvolutionKB): Human crazed scholar
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary. Staying with the depleted expedition.
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat. Returned to town after wounds.

*Chapter II: Shadow on the Land*

*The Castle, Barovia, Karrnath*
_21 Sar, Zarantyr, 998 YK_

High on the parapets, eyes looked north at the shadow of Lysaga Hill in the distance. Even at this distance, the sickly green light could be seen. To see anything more would require eyes beyond the ken of men... or magic.

The watcher had both.

From behind, a rhythmic pulse could be felt more than heard, but that did not distract the watcher. On the Hill, a battle was fought. A battle between those that struggled under the Curse of the land and those that were new to it. The former thought to overturn to the Curse, to replace it with their own rule. But the Curse was strong. Already it had its tendrils in the newcomers, whether they saw it or not.

The watcher smiled, the outcome of the battle plain. A success. Another piece won.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2008)

It was late night by the time the group returned to Barovia. Wisps of the fog danced through the streets like ghosts. It was quiet, with only the group's thoughts echoing in their heads.

Things were more lively, though not necessarily better, at the camp in the town square. Fresh wounded, all caravan guards, were being tended by the healers who were selflessly going without sleep again. Elsewhere on the ground was a covered cloth, the shapes of bodies underneath. A few faces looked at the group wearily as they returned, and a scribe with a arm splint went into the Vine as the horses pulled up.

As the group dismounted, the oily Karrn leading the expedition exited the inn. Unlike most in the area, he was unwounded. Mateusz's thin lips tightened when he saw the others. "It appears the rumors of witches were true after all. We've had our own adventure while you were gone, once again." He gives the halfork a dirty look. "It is unfortunate that the people we _pay_ to guard us fail to do so." He returns his gaze to the others, looking askance at the dead bodies. "Well? Anything to report?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 31, 2008)

Janis looks down her nose at the expedition leader before dismounting. The mist made the witch's pale, fine hair hang limp in the torchlight, and the cast shadows of torches danced across her face dangerously.

"Perhaps you'd rather wait until we break our fast tomorrow for word and rumor, when each of us is in a better humor and the dead are seen to by their loved ones."

_Do not pretend yourself a Captain, when you are only a Captain of Coin, Mateush,_ Janis thought, echoing the Cyran proverb.

"You will leave the mercenary be," Janis states flatly, "And see to our mounts. If one of the priests wishes to converse with you, so be it: I, for one, would rather stab a rat than sing for it now."

Janis dismisses the caravan master with a cold shoulder and brushes past him without further comment on her way into the Vine.

_Curses and cowards,_ Janis thought. _Exactly what stew I needed to break my mood for the day._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jarrith jumps down from the horse and thumbs his thumb at the body strapped to the horse's hind quarters.  "While you all were taking care of the witches ready to swoop in and control the town, we took care of the ones up in the mountains that were summoning a nature demon called The Verdant Lord.  Stopped them from summoning him too."

He moves over to Edi and opens up the bag that Janis presmably put the creature's decaptitated head in and pulls it out.  "Just one of the things we were up against up there.  Miss Stormhand thought you might like to see what exactly some of your townfolk had gotten themselves into."

He turns his head back to Ashlyn and shouts to her.  "M'Lady... you want to show off the green hag that was running this little summoning shindig?"


----------



## James Heard (Jan 31, 2008)

Janis stops her walk toward the Inn and silently counts backwards, gritting her teeth and biting her tongue to keep from lashing at the probably well-meaning but furiously annoying men in her life that seemed to demand demonstrations rather than good sense.

"As I said, I'd rather we had performed any circus on the morrow, Jarrith. But if you insist...

Janis stalks over the corpses and decapitated heads.

"These are villagers. Note the Daelkyr-deformities as evidence that these individuals were dealing with chaotic and malign powers," Janis recites as if delivering a morning lecture to unruly students.

"Worshiping their dark god," Janis flips the decapitated head onto the ground in the middle of the group, "Under the influence of this hag..." Janis holds the hag's corpse up, arching one thin finger under the creature's nose almost accusingly.

"...The villagers, witches, summoned the aforementioned 'god' upon Lysaga Hill. Dead now, upon my responsibility, and upon that responsibility we have brought the dead back to here for proper burial and so that the living may make their peace."

"If any believe I have made some great and inappropriate disrespect for their loved ones, they may speak with me. _Tomorrow_...."

The storm-witch continues.

"I have not yet disrobed myself of the silver-fear from this morning. While I, in my finite patience and compassion, have found it within me to defeat the beast-seed placed upon my breast so far, I am none so pleasant and sure-souled that I am certain that I would resist it twice. All the day we have been hip-deep in blood, and while we are all sorely taxed I assure any that I am _very tired and very much not in the mood for further talk._"

"A bath, a song, sleep. Tomorrow. A new day and I will be no doubt be my normally cheerful self, but to beg a pardon, right now I am *not in the mood*."

_Men!_ 

_I should have let the wolf take hold of me and eaten them._


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 1, 2008)

As Janis launched into her tirade, Tessa moved a few quick steps to take a station between the druid and Mateusz.  Her move was perhaps a bit too slow to be reflexive or enthusiastic- and it was tough to say whether she was warding the expedition leader from Janis, or the druidess from Mateusz.  "Tomorrow we'll break the curse.  Now indeed, we must rest, for all our tempers are frayed from trials we've faced, and our resources are all but spent."  Her voice was quiet and weary, but as firm as she could manage.  Despite that assertion, when Janis turned for the Vine, Tessa turned outwards, ready to assist the caravans healers and the townsfolk.  She knew that she would get little sleep tonight no matter how exhausted she might be, and while her magics were spent, she was as well-trained a mundane healer as any Jorascan-taught halfling.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 1, 2008)

Upon seeing the wounded as they arrive in town, Ashlyn simply dismounts and ignoring the verbal altercations between Janis and the others, she immediately begins to see to the wounded. Moving to the center of those wounded she calls upon the healing deep within herself and once again it surges forth. Perhaps due to her tiredness or something else, the healing energies are sharp and hard, almost raw as they surge through the wounded, healing wounds quickly, but without the warm gentleness that normally accompanies it. As she moves through the townsfolk and the caravan people, she positions herself to best effect so as to heal and many as she is able as she releases the healing energies again and again.

Finally, her inner healing depleted, Ashlyn resorts to more mundane skills as she joins the other healers working through the night by bandaging any who are still in need of further ministrations.

Then, once she has done what she can, Ashlyn moves back towards her bed at the inn, checking in on Urik before heading off to her own bed and the sweet oblivion of a couple of hours of sleep.

[Use all remaining turn undead attempts -> sacred healing (if necessary)]
[Heal checks: 1d20+10 (1d20+12 with healing kit) ... use healing kit only if necessary for the more seriously wounded, if any]
[Assess Urik - Heal check: 1d20+10]
[Ring of sustenance -> only need 2hrs sleep]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Janis said:
			
		

> "As I said, I'd rather we had performed any circus on the morrow, Jarrith. But if you insist..."



Jarrith rolls his eyes at Janis once more.  If Jarrith himself wasn't exhausted and cranky he probably would just keep his mouth shut after her crack just to keep the peace... he'd learned that lesson a while ago... but his own foul mood can't help but let old bad habits come out and he's quick to retort.

"Did you or did you not just say 'If one of the priests wishes to converse with you, so be it.'?  Hello!  What is it you think I'm doing?  I'm one of said priests... and I'm conversing with Mateusz.  You don't have to if you don't want to... you can continuing marching back into the Vine and we'll take care of it if it's that much of a problem for you."

Jarrith is about to continue speaking to the caravan leader when Janis comes storming back anyway and goes into her long shpeil.  He throws up his hands in surrender as apparently even though she's not _in the mood_ to talk... she just can't help herself when she gets on a roll.  Or more likely, she wouldn't be able to stand to have anyone else potificate on the situation while she was upstairs abed.

When the storm-witch finishes her performance and ends it all with her "not in the mood" flourish, Jarrith's just about to respond with a quick joke at her expense... but this time he forces himself to remain silent.  One slip can be attributed to exhaustion taking hold... two slips and he's just being a jerk.  He instead turns to continue speaking with Master Ochem, figuring that while Tessa and Ashlyn do their 'tending the wounded' thing and Janis goes upstairs to clean up and rest, he'll further the discussion with the caravan leader as needed since he's one of the few who actually doesn't mind talking to him.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

The few villagers still up this late, mostly wound tenders to assist the Jorasco healers, gasp at the reveal of the dead witches. There are a few whispers, and at least one heads into town, but most are just stunned. More so when they see the hag and fiend.

The archivist's thin lips tighten more if possible at the Stormhand's tirade. As she storms inside once again, the archivist only says, "I am sure your beast will be attended with all the respect it deserves, Miss Sandal." Dismissing her mentally as the door slams shut, the archivist instead turns his attention on the hag and fiend head. He looks at them intensely. "Indeed. So I was correct. The Verdant Lord, obviously. This will surely make the _Reports on Planar Studies._ Best that was taken care of." The archivist briefly notes the grafts on the witches, nodding.

Mateusz turns to Jarrith when his examination is done. "Any other signs of incursion? I assume the ritual was interrupted before its secondary stage? No manifestation of Thelanis traits?"

~~~

Tessa and Ashlyn quickly ascertain that the wounded are all members of the caravan except for a young boy---one of the Inn's tenders. The wounds are horrid claws and bites, not the abilities the witches possessed. One of the halflings mentions, "It was that Deneith scion---the wolf has him. If it wasn't for that mad one, I don't think even the other mercs could've stopped it."

All of the dead are Deneith mercenaries. The number of living guards was rapidly dwindling.

~~~

Janis finds the inside of the Inn in disarray. The tables pushed to the side to make way for Urik's litter have been rended by something of great strength, and broken crockery is everywhere. Arik the innkeeper absently cleans, as if in shock.

Urik, still looking weak, sits in the corner with a now wobbly table, his companion balancing carefully on the boards. His silver blade is propped up beside him. "Ah, Lady Stormhand. Good to see those with fight in them are still breathing."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mateusz said:
			
		

> "Any other signs of incursion? I assume the ritual was interrupted before its secondary stage? No manifestation of Thelanis traits?"



Jarrith nods at his questions.  "No, I think we took care of things before they got out of hand.  I made it a point to start the attack just as soon as all the witches were in position and their ritual just about to begin.  The hag got all of maybe four words out before we broke it up."

When Ochem mentions 'Thelanis', Jarrith looks at him quizzically for moment... until Ochem explains that 'Thelanis' is the Faerie Court.  Then Jarrith's face lights up in understanding.  "Ah!  I get it.  Uh, no... I do not believe so.  Not from what happened up on the hill anyway.  Janis did have to fight against the curse of the werewolves on the way down, but she was able to control herself.  No other strange manifestations have as yet occured."  He glances around at the destruction and death in the area and not having heard the halfling's comment to Ashlyn and Tessa, inquires on his own.  "On that note... what happened to Victor down in the basement of the Vine?  Did the curse overtake him?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "On that note... what happened to Victor down in the basement of the Vine?  Did the curse overtake him?"



The archivist considers Jarrith's statement about Janis before answering, waving absently. "Oh, that. Vincent is dead. Or near that anyway. That so-called knight dealt with it when the guards couldn't handle it. They cleaned it up; you'd have to ask them. I was in the process of accessing the damage to the expedition when you all arrived."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 1, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Janis finds the inside of the Inn in disarray. The tables pushed to the side to make way for Urik's litter have been rended by something of great strength, and broken crockery is everywhere. Arik the innkeeper absently cleans, as if in shock.
> 
> Urik, still looking weak, sits in the corner with a now wobbly table, his companion balancing carefully on the boards. His silver blade is propped up beside him. "Ah, Lady Stormhand. Good to see those with fight in them are still breathing."



Janis waves off the knight's comments as barely registering, her eyes blazing with barely controlled rage. She walks in in a tightly controlled fashion to what passes for a bar in the Inn, closing her eyes to gather confidence in her voice before she continues. Spitting the blood from where she has bitten her lip onto the floor, she slaps her hand at whip-like speed on the worn wood and turns her baleful gaze upon the innkeeper.

"I'd have something strong enough to wash away hate, Arik. If you would please." The words slither from her lips as a whisper.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

When Jarrith hears that Victor is near death because of the curse... he hangs his head and breathes out slowly.  He knows he could have possibly cured him of the curse before he had left, but he saved his blessing from the Flame for use another time.  He looks back at Ochem, nods once, then turns and goes to where Khensu and Marot are standing.

"What was it you said, Marot?  'All we find is death'?  Aye.  I think you hit that nail right on its head."

His eyes are drawn to the castle, then he turns back to them.  "Let us get some rest.  Tomorrow morning, we will make the journey up to the castle.  We have waited long enough, eh?"  He clasps his hand on Khensu's broad shoulder.  "You will feel the Light again, my friend.  The Flame is still within you, we just need to feed its fire."

He then turns to the inn to go in and sleep this long night away.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2008)

Arik numbly puts down the broom, and ducks behind the counter. After a moment, he produces a thick, clear liquid that, should Janis drink it, burns quite satisfactorily. Soon after, Jarrith and Khensu pass through towards their room with a passing nod to the wounded Urik. The knight says nothing at Janis' foul mood, seemingly content to rest in his chair, feeding his raven.

OOC: I'll move on to the next day on Monday, so if there is anything anyone else wishes to do tonight (Janis can request a bath still, etc., though that'll be off camera), let me know.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 4, 2008)

Janis swiftly downs the foul substance, and after a moment's consideration gestures for another, and another afterwards.

"You know Arik, I never set out to be who I am. It was all about people like that bastard Mateusz pulling my family into every damned thing - making every moment at my home a little part of the war. Oh, he thinks he's being clever but he's stepped into the cleaver." Janis finishes with her second drink.

"I tell you: For every dead child, for every dark curse, Barovia is a bright place compared to the nightmare of my homeland... That dog out there, Mateusz, his people court the dead like lovers; you mustn't trust him, you see? I've been trying to pretend that he's only interested in stealing away few useless trinkets and then he'd be gone, but once he's through with you all? Barovia will be on her back for the soldiers of him and his kind, whether she likes it or not. And those soldiers will be harvested from the graves like every other soldier in the service of his people, and every woman and child they cut down will rise as another blade to hold at your people's throats. Janis says as she finishes her third drink, slamming the container upside down with a thud against the bar.

"My country...a thousand valleys just like this one, are no more, destroyed by the politics of each other, by the moaning dead of Mateusz's people. Even sunlight has turned into a horror there, a blight for ten thousand years...I should slip the knife in, to protect you all..."

Wiping her face, her knuckles still white with rage, Janis shuffles off to the pantry to sleep, slamming a fist into the sill separating the two rooms as she passes uselessly.

"Some wounds never leave you... must be constantly tended to prevent the heart from stopping...

Collapsed into the corner like a rag doll, Janis clutches her bloody fist like a child held close to her heart.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 4, 2008)

As the tide of wounded began to ebb, Tessa felt the weariness of the day pulling at her.  She spared a nod and a few quiet words for Ashlyn, and for the other healers, then made her way inside.  While she needed little sleep, she sought the solace of prayer, and the comforting power of the divine.  Once her rest was complete, she busied herself in little tasks- washing the days blood from herself and her clothing, checking her armor and other gear for signs of damage, the simple tasks of an adventurers trade.

Once the sun began to rise, she found a quiet place to perform her daily rituals, rededicating herself to the service of the Sovereign Host.

OOC: No real changes- but if we make it through the night Tessa will change her memorized spell selection a bit.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Arik is a fine bartender... for serving drinks. The man just listens to Janis, saying nothing. But, it is perhaps appropriate he says nothing. For what can a simple man like him say to sooth the ills of the mighty?

Tessa and Ashlyn finish tending the wounded, their efforts are rewarded. The Deneith mercenaries' bodies will recover. Their minds...? Vincent was well respected amongst them. To fall so low is a deep blow to moral. At least he still lives, if the words of one of the guards can be trusted, wounded and knocked senseless by the old knight with the bird.

Eventually, the party finds their sleep. 

_22 Sul, Zarantyr, 998 YK_
[Spells, ability damage, etc. refreshed as appropriate. Please update sheets accordingly.]

The morning is hardly different from the night, with dark clouds laden with rain curtailing the sun. A cold breakfast of porridge is made ready, a local matron doing the duty. Urik remains in the common room, looking more rested, though dark circles remain around his eyes. The party gathers in silence, planning their day ahead. Provisions? Other preparations? Or finally to the shadow that lingers ever present in the valley---the Castle Ravenloft?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 4, 2008)

The next morning Jarrith arises and prays to the Flame for strength and mercy... then makes his way back downstairs into the tavern proper.  He goes over to the Raven Knight and checks to see what the remaining ills of Sir Urik are, and if he can heal them.  If doable, the Stalker ignores any protestations he might receive from him and he casts a prayer to reinvigorate the knight. (Cast Lesser Restoration if Urik is down any ability points)

When Janis returns to the main tavern room, Jarrith moves over to her and speaks quietly.  "I can attempt to remove the were-taint within you again.  Shall we give it a go?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 5, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot arose to the sounds of voices in his head -- not the normal kind, which he had grown accustomed to, but a more sinister, dark voice.  

"GET OUT!"   He shouts to the unseen source.  He grabs his head and begins to shake his head left to right, murmuring,"No...no....no..."

He gathers himself and kneels before his bed and prays to the Flame for help and guidance.

After a half hour of losing himself in prayer to his divine source of reclamation, he dresses and heads downstairs to rejoin the others, as well as getting a bite to eat, as he hadn't eaten since breaking camp in the forest yesterday morn.

He sees the forlorn shifter staring blankly at a bowl of porridge, and sits down next to him.

"Khensu - it is good to see you once again.  At last we will see who exactly is the master of the keep that we guarded for countless nights.  Hopefully we can find some semblance of piety in this godforsaken land..."

He grabs a small plate of breakfasts meats and pastries from Arik and rejoins Khensu, setting ravenously into the food.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 5, 2008)

Rising early, satisfied and rested from a mere two hours of sleep, Ashlyn quietly walks downstairs and looks in on her patients before heading back to the inn for breakfast.

Walking through the door, Ashlyn takes some porridge and a small hunk of bread and sits down with Urik for breakfast. She offers Hurrn a piece of her bread as she eats. Though she eats silently, she seems much more relaxed this morning. After finishing her food, she looks over at Urik and speaks, "Good morning"
Ashlyn then pauses a moment before asking "We are considering a trip to the castle today and I was wondering whether you might be able to describe the layout of the castle a little, particulary the location of the chapel. You should know that I intend to sit Vigil and would welcome any advice as to what I might expect."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 6, 2008)

A dusty, ashen-faced Janis stumbles out of the pantry and out of the inn without a word or acknowledgment to anyone. Mumbling a call to her enormous bear once outside, she allows him to lead her into the woods where she unceremoniously looses a stream of foul-tasting last-night's liquor upon the soft soil. Wiping her mouth under narrowed eyes, she calls upon her magical might, fixing the day's allotment of magic into her mind. Afterward though, instead of returning immediately to the village she simply sits in the dim sunlight of the valley, curled up and clinging to her enormous companion smelling the grass and trees as if they might vanish at a coward's word.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Refreshed by a few hours sleep and a period of prayer, Tessa joined the others in the inn- she seemed to have even regained some semblance of her normal smile.  While she had no need of food, she sought out a mug of hot tea and made her way over to join the group.

OOC: ready to go


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2008)

The morning meal is consumed, by some with gusto, by others with more reserve. Jarrith begins to say something to Janis as she bolts out this morning, but the ghosts of her past make her oblivious to everything. The Stalker is able to restore more vitality to the wounded Urik despite his protestations. [1 _lesser restoration_]



			
				Stormwind said:
			
		

> "We are considering a trip to the castle today and I was wondering whether you might be able to describe the layout of the castle a little, particularly the location of the chapel. You should know that I intend to sit Vigil and would welcome any advice as to what I might expect."



 Urik nods solemnly at Ashlyn's words, and sits carefully at the table. There is little that I can tell that you will not find out soon enough. It is the heart of darkness itself, gnawing at men's minds and hearts. The vile evil performed there taints its still, and few pure souls and withstand it and remain that way. Light itself is swallowed by its capriciousness. All I can say is that all manner of dark spirits roam the halls, so be wary of all you see. The older man smiles, and barks a laugh. But, so it should be with everything, should it not! As for the rooms... the Chapel be at the back of the keep, beyond no stairs. Other than that, I can tell you little. I shun its halls, for while I fight a loosing battle, I only fight the ones I can win! The last is said with a bit of humor and a smile, though there is a tinge of wariness as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As Ashlyn and Sir Urik speak on the castle, Jarrith stands behind him and tries to signal to the paladin about the Symbol of the Raven using ridiculous hand gestures and poorly attempted mime.  Lady Ashlyn wisely ignores him to continue her conversations with the knight, which only sets Jarrith in his attempt to get his point across even harder.  But despite all his flailing about, Ashlyn either doesn't understand him, or chooses to ignore him.

Finally, the giant shifter shouts to the Stalker from across the room "Brother, just go speak to her if you need to say something.  You look ridiculous."

Jarrith stops waving his arms and they flop to his sides dejectedly.  Breathing a heavy sigh, he sidles over to the paladin and turns his head to Sir Urik.  "Would you pardon me for one moment?"  He they moves his mouth close to the paladin's ear and whispers "Are you... uh... planning on telling him we found his Symbol?  He might be happy to know it has returned... although we might still need to hang onto it... for, you know... safety's sake."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 6, 2008)

After her morning recovery, Janis walks into town, making small talk with the inhabitants and answering any questions they might have about the goings on with the expedition as time allows.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2008)

The villagers are moving about their lives with typical Barovian stubbornness and lack of any strong feelings. Janis hears the rumors of the deaths of the witches which are not too inaccurate. She also hears stories of "monsters in the camp of the strangers" in hushed tones. The scuttlebutt is that the Curse is even affecting them now, and they too will be unable to leave Barovia.

OOC: Waiting on Ashlyn's answer to Jarrith before moving on.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 7, 2008)

Ashlyn listens carefully to Jarrith as he whispers his question, then she smiles and nods as she responds, "Of course, ... unless you had any objections?"
Ashlyn tilts her head up towards Jarrith, the question obvious in her eyes as she waits for an answer.


Assuming that Jarrith doesn't have any objections to Ashlyn telling Urik of their retrieval of the amulet, then ...

As Jarrith shakes his head, Ashlyn smiles again and then turns back to Urik. Although her words are not particulary loud, neither are they spoken in a whisper, "As you might have heard, we had a run in with the 'Green lady' and her 'god' last night. Obviously we managed to prevail, but we also retrieved Lugdana's symbol. I ... we ... would like to hold on to it for a little while, for if the advice we received earlier from Madam Eva is correct, then it may be that we will be able to awaken whatever powers lie dormant within it, and perhaps it can, once again serve its original purpose."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2008)

When Ashlyn asks him if he has any objections... Jarrith shakes his head 'no'... his face giving the impression that he never wanted to keep it a secret in the first place.

As the paladin continues speaking to Sir Urik, Jarrith says to Khensu and the others "Well, since I guess Janis didn't want the divine healing... I might as well go downstairs and see if Victor could still use it."

He shakes his head as he thinks about how he could have cast the divine power yesterday and saved a number of lives... but remains silent on that issue.  "Marot?  Khensu?  Either of you want to join me?"

He then starts walking towards the stairs to the basement.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

Urik's eyes light up when he hears about the Symbol. "May I see it?" Ashlyn is hesitant at first, but then nods, and the old man looks for once at peace when he sees the sun-like form. He looks at a moment, then pushes it back to the paladin. Looking at the two holy warriors, he nods. "You are having more need of it than this old man. It belongs to my order, and you shall be a true member soon enough, my Lady."

~~~

Jarrith finds Vincent in a sad shape. The chains have been joined by rope and bars to make as secure of a cage as possible, and now he has guards---the durable Ladreth amongst them. The Blademark has obvious wounds, tended just enough to keep him alive, but not hale. Apparently, the guards want to keep him weak for when it happens again.

The Stalker sighs, and goes about his work. But as he casts the magic, he feels it slip away from him, shunted aside. It is a tenacious curse, and it will not be broken by him today. [Vincent fails his save]

~~~

Walking amongst the people, Jannis still gets some mixed responses. Things both for good and ill have befell the town in the Expedition's presence, and they are all lumped together in the Barovian mind. The villagers she does talk to do so respectfully, if a bit cautiously. She discovers that the story of the dead witches passed quickly. They have been a pall over the town for months, and none morn their passing. But now, they seem to wait for the inevitable other shoe to drop. "The wolf that is killed was stopping the three in the shadows," as the Barovian saying goes. Something else is always waiting.

~~~

Thus, it is a few hours before noon when the group gathers in the center square with their mounts, the shadow of the Castle looming above them.

[Any other business before leaving town? Tessa or someone else might try a curse removal?]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 11, 2008)

As the group made preparations to head to the castle, Tessa seemed to take extra care and time with her own gear, and her own activities.  It was only as the group began to form up that she finally forced herself to attend to the task she had been avoiding.  She made her way almost reluctantly over to Janis, and when she spoke her voice was quiet- it looked as if she feared the druid's volatile temper more than she had feared the witches and werewolves of the previous day.  "I have prayed for the ritual to expel the Beast-curse within you.  will you allow me to attempt the spell, or have you found another route to avoid that temptation?"


----------



## James Heard (Feb 11, 2008)

Janis scowls fiercely.

"I..." she begins tentatively before frowning even more.

"I haven't decided if I want the curse lifted. When we're through here I shall need every advantage to dispose of Mateuz's agents and depart from you all. Distasteful as it may be, the truth of the matter is I've been embracing my demons for years. As long as him and his kind would seek my past, I see no choice other than to walk my path as dangerously as need be to dissuade vermin from following."

Janis looks away.

"Be of cheer though, perhaps death shall find me before such a dark choice must be."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tessa looked a bit taken aback by Janis' response.  She stepped back, and looked at each of the others in turn, particularly Ashlyn- it appeared as if she wanted either opinions or support- but she would not stand up against the druid's will alone.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 12, 2008)

When Janis makes her comment... Jarrith's eyes narrow and he glances at Khensu and Marot.  The look of agony on the shifter's face tells him everything he needs to know.

He takes a step forward and says to the druid quite simply and quietly "'Embracing your demons' is a figure of speech, Janis.  While we all know of several of the horrific events that have shaped your life... those you have allowed yourself to share with us... they all came from within you.  They are _your_ feelings, _your_ emotions, _your_ anger, _your_ fear.  What you speak of now is submitting your soul to an outside force... to give up your status as a free-thinking, free-living being, and prostrating yourself to another.  You are now talking about _actually_ embracing a demon... if we consider the curse of lycanthropy to be a demonic presence influencing and acting upon your soul."

The big shifter steps forward as well and looks down sadly upon the woman standing in front of him.  He almost pleads with her.  "You cannot give in to this!  No amount of revenge or fear against those who have or would hurt you is worth purposely debasing yourself.  You are too good for that, Janis.  You have been too strong of a woman to give up on your humanity now."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 12, 2008)

"And if I make a _choice _to submit to achieve a larger goal? How is that different than your Flame, a living influence acting upon _your _soul?"

Janis waves away the rhetorical question, her eyes looking grim and tired.

"I have kneeled before, Jarrith. I know the worth of oaths sworn under duress, and I know the price of bargains made with devils. This imperfect world is painted in such imperfect choices, and they have colored my life since before I first squealed outside my mother's womb."

Janis turns away.

"We should make haste if we are to make good time to the Castle."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 12, 2008)

As Janis turns away, Jarrith sighs and murmurs under his breath to Khensu.  "Let us pray she doesn't force us to make a choice too."

He then begins to make preparations to go to the castle.

Later on, as they are more prepared to leave... Jarrith asks "Should we inquire as to whether Ireena wants to come with us?  I for one wouldn't mind having a buffer between ourselves and the lord of the castle."


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 12, 2008)

As Janis speaks, an expression of pain crosses Ashlyn's face and her expression turns icy cold as if a dark shadow passes across her face. Turning to face Janis, Ashlyn speaks in a monotone, quietly enough that only those close to her can hear, but there is iron in her voice, "Janis, Do not let desperation drive you ... Do not go that route. Although we are not the closest of friends, you have shown yourself a worthy companion, and for that alone I would stand beside you in whatever troubles might find you now ... or later."

Ashlyn then pauses and her green eyes seem colder as she catches Janis's gaze and holds it unblinking, "... But should you surrender to this curse and become other than the woman that you are, then, just like those unfortunate creatures we slew earlier, I will be forced to strike you down without mercy or respite."

"... I ask you, as a trusted companion, not to do this thing."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 12, 2008)

Janis arches a thin pale eyebrow.

"Don't presume to know me and call me friend while you threaten steel at me, woman. I've lived with worse losses than your friendship, and more dangerous blades have fallen because they called mine surrendered."

Janis sneers.

"There is no mercy in this world or any other, and I was never fool enough to expect it from any."

Janis shakes her head.

"I do as I must. Tend to your_self_."

With that, the witch leaves to gather her things for the day's journey.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2008)

As the party tensely looks at each other, Marot sees Ireena riding a horse along the southern road, being led by one of the village children. The child boasts, "See, told you Miss I. Be leaving today! Watch good, just like told to!" Ireena nods at the boy, then sends him scuttling off. 

She pulls up to the party, though stops a little short, noting the tension in the air. Pulling herself up, she looks at each in turn. "I will be accompanying you to the Castle today. We each have business to attend to there." While she does not look as exhausted as previously, she is still uncharacteristically pale, though the breastplate and traveler's cloths hide it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 13, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Janis's decision to continue with the touch of lycanthropy continued to send icy chills to the warlock's spine.

"No good can come from this." He mutters to himself.

He says to the other Flamists quielty,"Be on guard brothers, we may have to use our Flamic knowledge against one of our own."

"I do not know what drives her, but she is playing a game that cannot be won."  He shakes his head in disbelief.

To the others,"Hold for a moment, I see Ireena approaching on a horse!"


After hearing that she will be accompanying them to the castle, Marot's emotions were mixed -- either that meant that the castle would not be hostile towards his group, or Ireena was in league with any evil that lurked within.  He hoped for the former.

He continues on his horse, but keeps behind Janis, as it is not wise to travel with a werewolf at your back...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ireena said:
			
		

> "I will be accompanying you to the Castle today. We each have business to attend to there."



Jarrith smirks and thinks to himself _I'm sure you do, lady._

But ignoring her and the tensions mounting between Janis and the others... after all, if Stormhand is making her bed the way she is, she knows what'll happen if she lies in it... Jarrith mounts up on Selase's horse and pats the animal on the side of the neck.  "Hey, by the way... anyone know what this horse's name is?  I don't recall Selase every mentioning it.  Or if she did, it never sunk in."

He then glances at the group and motions to the Castle with his chin.  "Let's go folks... long way to go.  And lots to do when we get there."  He then kicks the horse's flanks and starts the animal trotting forward through town.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tessa had nothing to add for the moment- she did cast an occasional wary glance at Janis, as if expecting her to devolve into wolfen form at any moment.  Aside from those momentary looks, she made her own preparations for the trip- the road, and the castle, awaited them...


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 14, 2008)

As she silently turned away from Janis and with an easy grace born of much practice, swung onto the back of her sable mount, an expression that might have been sadness briefly appeared on the lady paladin's face.

Although disappointed by the lack of effect her words and her offer of support had had, she didn't truly expect otherwise for the druid was a most determined and stubborn woman and like a storm she ever was hard to turn from her course.
Ashlyn breathes in deeply as she resolves to continue her own course and wait upon the whims of fate as events unfold. All she can do now is shape her own responses to what will occur, e'en if she would wish it otherwise.

As Ireena arrives, Ashlyn nods, "You are welcome to travel with us"
Ashlyn then moves off and after a short while, she falls back a little to ride beside Ireena, "Perhaps you might enlighten us a little about the character of the young lord? We know very little of him yet, and what little we know is no more than hearsay, although his appearance in the village earlier to help fight off the werewolves definitely speaks well of him. I was hoping you might tell us more of the man?" 
Ashlyn then sits quietly in her saddle awaiting Ireena's response, half expecting the rest of the trip to be listening as Ireena extols the any virtues of the lord of the castle.

[Diplomacy check: 1d20+10 (To try and learn anything that might be useful about the 'young lord')]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2008)

[Diplomacy]

Ireena is still a bit stiff around the party,  many who have not treated her well in her mind. Thus, her answers are a bit withdrawn. "I have can tell little more than what you already know. He has made his claim to the Castle and must spend his time trying to cleanse for there is little else one could be doing up there. Dangerous work, to be sure. I know nothing of him before he came to Barovia other than he comes from the land of the Conquerer."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot shows a hint of a glare as he eyes the pale woman -- not the were-touched druid, but the pale _village_ woman.  

He still does not believe her tales and is fighting the urge to unleash his otherworldly fury upon her once more.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 16, 2008)

Thoughts brooding in each rider's head, the party silently makes their way up the Barovian road into the forest once again. The ride is familiar now, the ever close trees hovering in their constant vigil. No one sees them on their way, not even the usually present Vistanti. They go to the Castle alone.

The road turns steeper once out of the shadow of Lysaga Hill, the surrounding hills becoming quickly rockier. At one point, the group cross a bridge over the distant Tser Falls, the stonework's dizzying height leaving no question to the fate of any that fall below. The trees on the other side take on a more sinister cast, their evergreen branches more gnarled, reaching hungrily for shade instead of sky. 





After passing through craggy peaks, the road takes a sudden turn to the east and the startling presence of Castle Ravenloft towers before the riders. Twin guardhouses of turreted stone keep a silent watch over the approach, broken from years of use an exposure. Beyond these, a wide chasm gapes between the Balinok cliffs and the walls of Ravenloft, disappearing into the fog-shrouded distance below. The lowered drawbridge of old wooden beams hangs precariously between the group and the arched entrances of the castle courtyard. The rust-eaten iron of the drawbridge's chains creak in the wind, straining with weight. Above them, stone gargoyles stare down from hollow sockets, grinning hideously. A rotten wooden portcullis, green with growth, hangs in the entry tunnel, though it is drawn and does not bar entrance.

Beyond, the main doors of Castle Ravenloft stand open, a rich, warm light spilling into the courtyard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

As the group trots up to the castle, Jarrith lets out a long whistle.  "Hmm... they just don't make them like they used to, huh?"

He ushers his horse forward across the drawbridge and into the inner courtyard, before climbing down from the saddle and looking for some place to tie the horse's reins to.  Once that is finished, he looks around the courtyard and shakes his head.  "The chapel is out here somewhere I believe... although I suppose we should go up and knock first... ionly polite to say hello to the owner before we go traipsing across his land."

The Stalker's eyes climb upwards and he takes in the full size of this monolith.  _Somewhere inside this place is a library that we need to get to... and find that blasted book.  Ugh.  I sure hope Ireena can keep ir'Darovich's mind off things._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 18, 2008)

Janis shrugs noncommittally, still lost in her own thoughts.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

The drawbridge creaks and groans under the horses hooves, and part of it splinters under Ashyln's mount, causing a momentary stir. The group passes into the courtyard without further incident.

Thick, cold fog swirls around the darkened courtyard. Sporadic flashes of lighting lance the angry clouds overhead, its thunder pounding the walls. A frigid light drizzle begins to fall, giving the towering countenance of the Castle a ghoulish look. Ahead, torch flames flutter in the wind on each side of the keep's open main doors, warm light spilling from the doorway. Although windows and arrow slits are visible in the walls above you, no illumination escapes from them.

The Castle towers over 300' at its tallest point. There appear to be no windows on the first floor other than arrow slits for defense. You can see some darkened windows some 90 or so feet up. Below is a map of the courtyard and a side-view of the castle for perspective.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 18, 2008)

As they approach the entrance of the castle Ashlyn falls silent as she briefly contemplates both the obvious age of the place, and the functionality of the remaining fortifications.

Her thoughts, however, are soon elsewhere _... Lugdana's chapel lies ahead ... I wonder if it is indeed sacred ground, if it still holds out against the darkness ... perhaps it will be the place to awaken the symbol, ... Lugdana's symbol? ... ... what links the sunsword to the castle ... the tomb of the fallen prince ... what prince ... and what is his link to the blade ... where does Lugdana lay ... within the chapel, ... the castle, ... or perhaps her body is nought but dust after all this time ..._

Once across the bridge, Ashlyn dismounts and briefly rummages through her saddlebags, taking out the Symbol and hangs it around her neck beneath her armor and shirt. She then looks briefly at her mount Valo, who shakes his mane and whinny's before moving towards the other horses. Ashlyn smiles and walks towards the open doors ...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

The large shifter gets down off of his horse and stands uncomfortably in the rain as Lady Ashlyn begins walking towards the inviting open doors.  He looks at his compatriots with a look of slight pain, as though he is very disconcerted with what they are doing there and the ease at which the others move around the courtyard.

He takes a few steps to the right to look at the tall wall that divides the front half of the courtyard from the back, and glances to see if perhaps there are doors to continue on through.

"The chapel is supposed to be out here... I do not see it... I do not want to wander about this place any longer than I have to... the chill is in the air... I feel no warmth."

He stands forlornly, as one part of him wants to go rushing off to the chapel immediately and beg and plead forgiveness for his transgressions... while the other part is deathly afraid of possibly finding out that the Flame will no longer heed his voice even after he does so.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 18, 2008)

Janis dismounts her magebred donkey in silence.

"There _is_ no warmth," the spellcaster agrees quietly.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

The horses are left behind in the cold weather as the group enters the Castle. The small entry chamber is illuminated by flickers of fire in the mouths of two coiled stone dragons that form an archway at the room's far end. Their mouths direct the light towards the outside, cloaking the room beyond the archway in darkness. 

The Bear needs coaxing to enter the chamber, its low, whine-like growl a clear sign of its unease. The reason is immediately clear---a wave of nausea strikes everyone, a bleak wave that scrabbles into the head. The *wrongness* of this place is palatable, almost a physical force. Whatever ill deeds tainted the place, the taint carries to this day.




[The way ahead is dark through the archway. I will like to know standard marching order and light sources]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 19, 2008)

"By the Flame!" Jarrith moans out, as his stomach twists up like a balloon.  He shakes his head in an attempt to clear it, then goes down to one knee and tries to take a few shallow breaths.  "Someone actually _lives_ here?  Ugh."

He slings off his pack and pulls out one of his sunrods, which he bangs on the ground to light it.  He then straps it to his pack so it remains up and out, but without him needing to hold it.  He then puts his pack back on.

"Ireena... you know our host... why don't you come up front and introduce us?"

*****

OOC:  As far as order, I'll suggest Ireena and Jarrith up front, followed by Ashlyn, Marot, Janis & Bear, Tessa, and Khensu bringing up the rear.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 19, 2008)

As she steps through the doorway, Ashlyn slows momentarily as the wave of nausea and wrongness flows over her, and then she braces herself and with iron determination, she continues on, stepping into the room, the light from her torch illuminating the dark archway at the end of the room.

Ashlyn looks around the room, looking for a doorbell or something of the sort with which to announce their arrival. She then turns to Irena and asks, "Ireena, do you know your way around here at all?"

[Ashlyn is holding her everburning torch]


----------



## James Heard (Feb 19, 2008)

Janis silently takes up a position between Marot and Tessa.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Quickly making the sign of the Silver Flame, as if in hopes that it may ward off the foul presence of this castle, Marot quickly scans the area, looking for anyone or anything that may be waiting in the darkness.

"By the Flame, this place sets the tone for the entire land -- no signs of life, but uncountable signs of death and forboding...."

"May the Flame keep us.....all."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

The group takes out their lights and shine them into the next room, but are immediately met with difficulty. Darkness swallows every spark, seeming to making the shadows starker instead of lessening them.

[All light radii are halved for lit and shadowy regions]

Passing into the darkness beyond, the party enters a great hall. Cobwebs hang from dust covered columns. Stone gargoyles squat motionlessly on the edge of a balcony circling some 20 feet above the floor. Cracked and faded frescoes adorn the domed ceiling, nearly obliterated by centuries of decay. The ceiling is a great dome, curving up to the level of the balcony above, some 40 feet at the highest point.

Two great bronze doors stand closed opposite the arched entry. To the left of the entry, a wide staircase climbs into darkness. A wide hallway extends to the right. From the right hallway, a small shaft of light makes sets the hall into stark contrast.  A pair of double doors are on the right, slightly ajar, from which the light is coming. Across from the double doors is a narrow passage way that leads to a spiral staircase. In an alcove is a suit of full plate of archaic design, posed with a similarly ancient halberd in one hand.




[The dark circle on the map is your location; shaded regions are in shdadow/out of sight. One square on the map is 10' square.]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tessa took her place in the marching order quietly, holding her Everbright lantern high in one hand, while her other hand kept a close grip on her shield- if anything happened, she hoped the others could give her a moment to prepare her weapons.  The wrongness of the place clawed at her body and her senses, and she kept having to pause, close her eyes, and focus her mind on the resolute calm of her faith.  How could anyone dwell here, unless they had some terrible malady of spirit themselves?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jarrith glances to the right and then cocks his head in that direction towards the open double doors.  "Lights on in through there... we could check that out... unless we should just wait and call out for our host?"  He looks at Ireena and raises his eyebrows.  "You're the one who's dealt with Sergei in the past... should we wait here for him or just go traipsing through his home to look for him?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

Ireena keeps quiet, a look of unsease and fear barely concealed. It is soon clear that she has never been inside the cursed place. She follows Jarrith, tightly clutching the hilt of her father's sword.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Marot shakes his head -- _there is no way someone with any virtue could live in such a place._

"I would agree with Jarrith -- lets see what the source of light is, perhaps our host has left the light on for us?" He says, unconvincingly.

"Ireena - surely you have been here before to meet with the young lord, no?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Ireena - surely you have been here before to meet with the young lord, no?"



"I-I have never been to the Castle. Lord ir'Zarovich has always seen me at the manse. I told him not to stay in this place."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

"And now that you have seen his abode, how do you think of this young lord?  Surely you notice the darkness and depravity that fills this castle -- for it permeates ones soul to the very marrow."

Marot notices her clutching the hilt of her sword.

"Tut tut... If you had nothing to fear from this lord of yours, why do you instictively clutch your blade so tightly?"

"I have a feeling that someone has pulled the wool over your eyes for far too long."

He looks around the dark castle foyer, looking for any sign of movement.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

As the Marot hisses his suspicions to Ireena, there is a sudden creaking from down the hall to the right. The doors, by an unseen hand, open wider, spilling their light into the hall. Yet no other sound is heard.

The invitation, however, is obvious.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 19, 2008)

_If I succumb to the curse, will I rule over the people within the village from a place such as this? Withered like last years fruit clinging to the vines?_

Janis shivers, but says nothing - the whining protestations of the mayor's spawn flung to the back of her mind for once.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Noticing the increased amount of light behind him, Marot spins around and notices the door opening silently.

"Well, _that_ was somewhat unexpected," He says to the others,"It would appear that someone or something would like us to go that way."  

With a smile, he gestures to Ireena in the direction of the door,"After you, your _highness_."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

Ireena regains a bit of her dignity with her ire, and stares cooly at Marot. She strides resolutely forward, though her hand is still near the sword hilt. Following after, the group is in for quite a surprise.

A wind whistles through a vast open room, crystal singing as three great chandeliers swing, their light not touched by the darkness. Motes of light dance in glass and china on a great dinning table. A sumptuous meal of dark wine and fine meats is laid, one plate exactly for the party.

 At one end of the table, his back to you, sits an elegant gentleman in the fine clothing of the Karrnath season, obviously a nobleman or man of worth. As you enter, he turns to face you, revealing an ageless but aristocratic face with prominent cheekbones and a high forehead. His piercing eyes take you in, then he slowly smiles.

"Welcome to Castle Ravenloft."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 20, 2008)

"Swallow your embarrassment and introduce us, girl," Janis commands Ireena in the arched tones of a scolding schoolmistress.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Swallow your embarrassment and introduce us, girl," Janis commands Ireena in the arched tones of a scolding schoolmistress.



Ireena opens and then shuts her mouth, forming a thin line with her lips. She starts again, her voice cool and collected. "My Lord, these are the strangers with the expedition we spoke of. The Lady Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna of the Lightbringer Order. Master Jarrith Bronns, Sir Khensu Feral, and Marot of the Order of Flaming Silver." Khensu cringes as his title. "Miss Tessaryl Varequin of Westbridge, a scholar with the expedition. And the Stormhand and her beast." Ireena's voice is sour at the last name, and does not give Janis any honorifics. She then turns to the group, her face calming. "May I introduce Lord Sergei ir'Zarovich, descendent of the Lords of Barovia, and claimant to all its lands."

The Lord remains seated, but glances at each in turn as they are introduced. When Ireena is finished, he smiles at her, the effect on her immediate. He then turns his attention to the food, gesturing broadly.  "The heroes, or so I have heard. Please, sit. I have had this meal prepared in celebration of your deeds in my lands. Please, I wish to know of all you have done here."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Glancing back at the group, Jarrith's eyebrows raise and his shoulders shrug, as if to say "what the heck, why not?"  He turns back to the Lord of the castle and walks forward down the side of the table, then pulls out a chair and sits directly next to ir'Zarovich on the right.  "Jarrith Bronns... Order of Illumination.  This is... quite a place... you have here, Lord ir'Zarovich.  May I?" he asks, motioning to a bread roll on the table in front of him.

Khensu does not want to enter, and indeed almost looks as though he wants to turn around and leave... but seeing Jarrith stride in and sit, the big man uncomfortably shuffles down the table after the Stalker and then silently stands behind the chair directly next to him.  Even if he's not technically still a paladin, he still knows his manners and will not sit until the ladies have taken their seats first.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 20, 2008)

Janis rolls her eyes at the naive priests breaking host-bread with the lord.

"Hero? I am but humble a rat-catcher. Heroes? Fah. Heroes, always slaying windmills and chasing princesses like idiots."

Janis wag her long fingers in a sweeping motion, as if disposing of the notion that she would do either.

"I am no more a hero than a house tom. Heroes slay monsters for gold and glory. Cats kill rats because they're rats."

Janis shakes her head.

"You'll forgive me, but I lose my taste for feasts when there are rats to about to eat. It is a weakness of mine. I smell them," Janis sniffs the air in example, "And suddenly my mind becomes quite convinced that the rats are all around me. In the walls, hiding in their dark holes, under my nose..."

Janis shrugs her arms apologetically.

"I'm sure your meal is quite nice, but perhaps some other time?"

Janis walks up behind Ireena.

"You did quite nice, kitten" Janis purrs as a whisper into Ireena's ear.

Janis keeps an eye about her surroundings, waiting for the trap to fall upon the cheese and unwitting mice.

"What say the rest of you? Are you heroes either? And what of our host, perhaps you shall deign to tell us _your _tale?"

Janis makes no further moves to enter the room beyond moving to whisper in the ear of the witless village girl.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

Janis said:
			
		

> "What say the rest of you? Are you heroes either? And what of our host, perhaps you shall deign to tell us _your _tale?"
> 
> Janis makes no further moves to enter the room beyond moving to whisper in the ear of the witless village girl.



" 'A gracious host says little of himself for there is no sauce which goes with arrogance.' It would be poor of me to divulge of myself when the guests have not their say. And while the Castle is beset with all sorts of unsettled spirits, there are no rats unless they have been recently imported. So sit, for you do me no kindness in my house to show me such ill will when I have done nothing to earn it."



			
				Jarrith said:
			
		

> "This is... quite a place... you have here, Lord ir'Zarovich. May I?""



Ireena looks momentarily at Janis before claiming the spot at the lord's left across from Jarrith. As Jarrith makes his request, the Lord inclines his head in permission. The roll is still slightly warm, and smells of careful preparation. "It is an ancient edifice, older than the towers of Sharn. And while I claim it as my own, it is not a tame place, nor safe. The pale lady is not amiss in suggesting that darkness lies under the surface here, for the Castle is restless in its slumber. Dear Ireena claims it is a sign of an ancient Curse, and there may be truth to that tale. It will take some time to return it to its proper glory."

"But enough of the Castle, we may talk of it more later. You are the ones responsible for stopping the zombie plague, and have been dealing with other matters. I would like to hear them all from you, as my dear Ireena has not been personal witness to them all."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 20, 2008)

Janis snorts.

"I reserve my ill will for rats, and I'll take no pardon for stating frankly that this place is full of it no matter what witness and testimonials otherwise."

Janis shrugs and then sighs, before straightening and announcing in quite another tone that she usually uses - flowing easily into the cadences of aristocratic speech, though a bit self-aware from lack of use. 

"But be ungracious as you see in me then, and tell us your tale. Perhaps your story shall break my storm and heighten my appetite, for as companions we have listened ever to each other's tales until boredom. Save us with your memories then, regale us with your story," Janis pleads, for all the world sounding like a simpering Cyran noble begging a story before dinner from their host. At the end she curtsies, graciously as if their host had already accepted.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jarrith reaches forward and snags one of the rolls, then leans back in his chair while Janis and Sergei try and out-speak one another in flowery, ridiculous language.  _Well by the gods... if the two of them are going to get into a staring contest to see who's going to blink first and tell their story... I'm going to eat._  He brings the roll to his mouth and takes a big bite, then slowly chews and watches to see if either of them are going to stop wasting each other's time in a fruitless effort to seem "more important" than the other.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tessa was very quiet as the party made their entry and introductions- nearly all her energy was focused on trying to stay calm and smiling in the unpleasant environment, and she was grasping her consecrated shield with the fervor of a drowning woman clinging to a life preserver.  She managed only a bow and a weakly stammered greeting to their host, unwilling to get into the verbal sparring between him and Janis.  She sat down gracelessly, dumping her pack and lantern beside her chair, but she made no move towards the feast.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 20, 2008)

Ashlyn looks warily around the room and then moves forward to take a seat at the table before inclining her head slightly and speaking, "Lord Sergei, I would apologize for being somewhat distracted and uneasy, but after what we experienced upon entering this place, this room is an unexpected surprise."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

_"This just doesn't seem right."_ He thought to himself as he entered the room.

"It is most kind of you sir to have prepared a meal for us, but how did you know we were coming?"

He walks up to the end of the table opposite the lord.

"We have been in your lands for several days, and encountered many strange things, but have had no contact with you, not a word."

"But yet, when we set out to venture to this castle, we find you waiting for us, meal in hand?"   

He shakes his head a bit.

"I just don't understand it.  Perhaps you could explain it to me so that it would make some sense."

_
OOC: Use diplomacy +12 to try and improve any attitude_


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

As the group places themselves around the table and Jarrith breaks break, Sergei takes a sip of his wine. At all the questions, the Lord sighs and puts down the glass. He inclines his head at Janis. "Very well. I shall start tonight's entertainment. But I prefer to see my guests in front of me, even if they refuse the better of my hospitality." When it becomes clear the Lord will not continue until that concession is made, the Stormhand reluctantly enters.

"I will answer Master Marot's suspicions first. While I am busy attempting to cleanse this place, I do get news of the town and surrounds from my retainers. I regret not being able to attend to the village as much as I would desire, but my time is occupied here. I had been lax in not knowing about the zombie issue until it was too late; I resolved not err again and thus came forth when the lycans assaulted. But to answer you pointed question---I have the road to the Castle warded. None may approach without my knowledge. When I determined who my guests would be, it was a simple matter to have my man prepare this meal."

[Spellcraft: There are various wards to perform such protection, though the simpler ones are effective to a lesser distance.]

He continues to sample his food as he speaks, though he takes no more than others to preserve manners.  "Now to the Stormhand's question, the matter of your host. The ir'Zarovich have homes in the Lakeside territory, in the Icetop Mountains. A minor, if old house, our glories long behind us. Our ancestry ties us to the time before Karnn himself, where our lands were greater, though not greater than his might. Suffice it to say, my life has been occupied by the traditional Karrn passtimes and customs, and though I did not graduate from Rekkenmark or participate personally in the Bone Legions, we had our own retainers present during the War.

"Things became interesting a few months ago, when a man of less than reputable worth came to me with artifacts claiming to be of the Zarovich line. Under questioning, he turned out to be a minor scribe on an excavation near Lakeside, seeming to wish to make a quick coin off our name. When it became clear to me that there was truth to the germ of his story, I made my way here to claim what is rightfully ours. And that is my tale, as little of it as there is.

Taking one final sip before putting down his glass, Sergei turns to the group. "Now, you have heard my tale. I wish to know of yours, of what you have been attending to here in our benighted land."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 21, 2008)

"It seems as if you've heard the story whole enough," Janis says simply.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

Sergei chuckles lightly. "Ah, no. You have me at a disadvantage. Dear Ireena has told me only of your efforts in the zombie plague; I have heard nothing else of your travels. But I do have a question of the zombie issue. Was Father Danovich truly the cause? Did you find what allowed him to bring such evil?"


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2008)

Ashlyn nods slowly as she listens to the tale. Though it sounds very plausible, she knows enough about nobility, from her own past, that she does not trust that what has been said is the whole of the matter or even truthful as far as it goes, ... that would be far too simple, ... and nobles are never that simple.

None of this shows on her face as she answers Sergei, ... as a noble would, "I cannot tell you of the others before I met them in the village where we joined forces against the zombie plague, ... nor would I for that is their story to tell should they care to."

"For myself, I came to Barovia with two companions hunting rumor and myth. My companions fell during the plague, and I continued to do what I could to protect the villagers until good fortune brought us all together. It is then that we ventured out to consult with Madam Eva to try and determine the source of the plague. She is an interesting woman and I am still surprised that her divinations bore fruit. Following her advice we sought out the source of the plague at the church and found Father Danovich and what had once been his dead son. Unfortunately Father Danovich was quite insane, most likely driven mad by the death of his son. Somehow he had managed to reanimate his son into some sort of undead monstrosity. I have never seen its like before, but it was surely he who was the source of the plague for upon the destruction of the monstrosity, all those animated by the plague became non-animate corpses once again."

Ashlyn pauses a moment before continuing, "Regarding our travels since then, we have wandered around Barovia only a little. Perhaps our most notable encounters were a pack of werewolves in the woods and a cult worshipping some fiendish creature on Lysaga hill. We came across the werewolves in the woods, don't ask me where because I was a bit lost, but it must have been at about the same time as the other werewolves assaulted the village ... or even perhaps a bit earlier in the day. I don't know how many you faced in the village, but we fought and killed six of the beasts. On Lysaga hill, a cult were trying to summon some dark forest god into this realm and unfortunately for them, we decided to intervene. My own reasons for intervening were simple enough, ... their leader offended me ... she murdered one of the villagers right before my eyes the previous day."
There is a cold look in Ashlyn's eyes as she finishes speaking, but it fades quickly enough.

[Diplomacy (to improve reactions by answering at least a part of Sergei's questions): 1d20+10]
[Sense motive (to determine what parts of her story Lord Sergei is interested in): 1d20+10]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

[Diplomacy from Ashlyn and Marot; Sense Motive: Sergei seems to be listening intently to the entire tale.]



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> It is then that we ventured out to consult with Madam Eva to try and determine the source of the plague. She is an interesting woman and I am still surprised that her divinations bore fruit.



"Madam Eva, you say? I have heard she is a seer who sees true. Yet mired in a den of thieves. An odd contradiction, to be sure, and leaves open the question of her true motives."



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> I don't know how many you faced in the village, but we fought and killed six of the beasts. ... On Lysaga hill, a cult were trying to summon some dark forest god into this realm and unfortunately for them, we decided to intervene.



Sergei nods as he listens to Ashlyn, dabbing the corners of his mouth with a napkin. "A tale indeed. Six lycan's dead, and a coven of witches in addition. You have done me great service then, ridding our land of such bothersome troubles." He smiles a moment, genuinely pleased. 

He folds his hands before him, looking at the gathered. "So much done in so little time. But these things are not what brought you to our lands. 'Myth and rumors' and something else for these four and their caravan. So what is it that truly brought you here? What do you seek now, that these dark troubles seem dealt with?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Jarrith turns to the others without saying anything... but the look on his face is clear.  _Should we tell him?_  According to Madam Eva, the Tome of Strahd is here in the castle's library.  But are they to just somehow sneak up there and steal the book from Lord ir'Zarovich... ruining whatever hospitality the Lord has bestowed upon them if he happens to discover them... or do they mention the Tome and just _hope_ that he'll let them have it?  If he has the road up to the castle warded... most likely he'll have his castle warded too.

He remains silent to see if someone else either comes clean or attempts a bluff.  He's good a sensing a liar... but not in forming the lie itself.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> He folds his hands before him, looking at the gathered. "So much done in so little time. But these things are not what brought you to our lands. 'Myth and rumors' and something else for these four and their caravan. So what is it that truly brought you here? What do you seek now, that these dark troubles seem dealt with?"



 Ashlyn muses, "Myth and rumor ... I came here seeking an artifact of bygone times and yet in truth, I cannot even say I would recognize it for what it is should I lay eyes upon it. All I have to go on is scraps of ancient lore, ... bits and pieces ... for example _'von Zarovich's Domain Nestled 'tix the Iron'_ is an example of the fragments of lore that led me here, although at first I knew not that these lands were indeed von Zarovich's Domain."

Ashlyn seems somewhat thoughtful for a moment as if she is considering something and then she looks directly at Sergei, "A castle of this size, and of this age, ought to have quite a respectable library. If so, might I have your permission to visit it and perhaps conduct some research?"

Ashlyn pauses a moment and then asks, "Also, I have a small request to make of you. I believe that there is a chapel on the castle grounds. After our experiences in the village church, I would rather find some solitude for prayer and contemplation elsewhere and if you would not object, I would like to visit the castle chapel."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> "A castle of this size, and of this age, ought to have quite a respectable library. If so, might I have your permission to visit it and perhaps conduct some research?" ... "Also, I have a small request to make of you. I believe that there is a chapel on the castle grounds. ..."



Sergei leans back in his chair, templing his fingers on his chin. "You deflect my question well, but this, I cannot allow. It would be ill advised. As I mentioned, the Curse still bears its benighted fruit, and places with strong connection to the past carry it most strongly. I could not guarantee your safety if you were to venture beyond the safe places." 

He looks intently a the Ashlyn for a moment. "You are not the first to ask for such a boon, for access to the Castle's tomes in particular. It is best you learn from her lesson and do not pursue this."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 21, 2008)

Janis snorts.

_First you pretend to be offended at the rats in your cellars, the next you beg off access to the castle because you wish to protect them from the cats ...Everyone in this valley more important than a shopkeeper is either in league with Khyber, or a moron,_ Janis scowls, obviously thinking Sergei to be a bit of both.

"Well that's that then, Janis stands from her untouched food with a curt nod. " Let us leave."


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 22, 2008)

Ashlyn looks towards Janis briefly, but it is difficult to ascertain anything from her bland expression. She then turns back towards Sergei and gives him a considering look. When she speaks her voice has an element of veracity within it, "I thank you for your advice. I will heed your words until such a time as the library is safe to visit."

"You mentioned the Curse. How do its dangers manifest? Perhaps we might be of assistance to you and ourselves simultaneously then. I for one would truly like to visit the chapel and spend some time in quiet contemplation, and if we can be of assistance to you by making that part of the castle a little safer then it would be my pleasure to do so."

[Diplomacy (to attempt to convince Sergei to 'allow' the lesser boon of visiting the chapel): 1d20+10]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 22, 2008)

"Surely you could use some aid in making the castle a safer place to be, no?"

"No one would want to live in a such a place, so in that area, we are definitely able to help you."

"Once we help make the castle somewhat safe, you can bring your people up to the castle to visit with you, instead of you having to always venture forth to the village."

"We can start immediately on ridding the chapel and library of the noxious spirits and curses."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 25, 2008)

[Diplomacy: Check's been made already; cannot try again]

[I know Janis has not had any food while Jarrith has had some. The rest y'all have not said anything, but I'm going to assume by the tone/nature of the character that Ashlyn probably has had some (being polite and diplomatic), Tessa has some at least to drink (to keep eyes off her), and Marot may have had something to drink, but probably nothing to eat (being a bit distrusting). Ireena has supped, though she has given Janis several dirty look, while a preoccupied Khensu has had some to drink. This will color the bit below.]

Sergei glances blandly at Ashlyn and Marot as they make their request again, and places his hands before him. "You have done our land a great service, but your manners are lacking. You are treated as guests but refuse the better of my hospitality. And you ask boons when I endeavor to look after your safety. You fail to understand that the Curse cannot be broken by you. It is a think of blood, of lineage, and it only recognizes one Master. If you persist in this madness, your fate will be that of those that have come before--lost to this place."

The lord stands, Ireena coming to her feet soon afterwards. "Enjoy your meal as you see fit. You have served me well here, and for that I am thankful. Now I must be going. I have matters to attend." He prepares to leave.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jarrith stands up when Lord ir'Zarovich rises, then glances to Khensu next to him, ushering the shifter to his feet with his eyes.  The ex-paladin rises with difficulty, as though any action within this castle is a painful one.  Jarrith then turns back to the Lord and nods slightly.

"Well uh... thank you then, M'Lord.  Have a good night.  Glad we could be of help."

He then watches as the aristocrat leaves the dining hall, then snorts in bemusement once he leaves.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 25, 2008)

Janis smiles cryptically, before replying in low tones that gather force as she speaks as  Sergei leaves.

"All ties of blood are merely flesh and memory. They are things that cannot long endure without will, and things which blade and storm sever as neatly as spring parts winter. The infection of this land has no master, only victims rotted from within, spoiled like last year's fruit. This pretense, this fiction...A Master? The entire valley is powerless, the highest among you no more than the least," Janis makes eye contact with Ireena.

"Fate is for cowards who cannot face the present," Janis finishes quietly, casting her eyes downward in sudden introspection, before lifting them again and cocking her chin defiantly.

Janis pauses a moment before rising.

"Let me cast an eye toward your supper before we venture forth again," she says, looking at the meal critically.

OOC: Casting _Detect Poison_ and _Detect Magic_ on the meal and the room once our host has left.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2008)

As soon as their host rose to his feet, Tessa pushed back her chair and stood as well, putting down the cup of wine which she had taken (though as yet, she had simply been toying with the glass, and had not actually imbibed anything).  She watched the others for some kind of cue, obviously reluctant to be the first to make an overt action...

OOC: As noted, Tessa will have taken a glass of whatever is convenient, just to be polite, and she may even have lifted it once or twice- but given the uncomfortable nature of the castle's atmosphere, she has not actually drunk anything.  This would probably not be unusual for her- given the power of her ring, the others in the party have yet to see her eat, and while she sometimes takes a mug of hot tea in the mornings, that seems to be more for the warmth than the drink itself.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "This pretense, this fiction...A Master? The entire valley is powerless, the highest among you no more than the least," Janis makes eye contact with Ireena.



Sergei perhaps smirks as this, but adds nothing, giving the party on last look over. With nothing more, he ventures out into the darkness. He carries no light source, and soon disappears from sight.[sblock=Marot]Sergei heads down the hallway across from the door (east) before he is out of range of your darkvision.[/sblock]







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Let me cast an eye toward your supper before we venture forth again," she says, looking at the meal critically.



Nothing immediately untoward jumps out at Janis magically, though she knows from the intrigues at court that there are more subtle natural substances that could be at work that her arts could not detect.

Ireena looks thoughtful, but says nothing.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 26, 2008)

Janis frowns as if displeased by her findings.

"What thoughts take hold in you, Ireena? Speak," the witch commands.

Finding no obvious treachery, Janis begins to search for hidden ones, perhaps proscribed foods for the priests, suspicious meats, etc as she waits for the girl's answer. 

"The rest of you would do well to search our belongings to see if sticky fingers have plumbed them, since we have taken bread without guest gift," she says thoughtfully, peering closely at some bit of foodstuff.

OOC: Or so I assume that Eberron's got the same weird possibilities for archaic table manners as we do here irl.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jarrith raises his eyebrows and his lips are tightly pursed.  "Well I guess that's it then.  Guess we do this the hard way.  But the Light will see this through."

He grabs another roll and hands his backpack to Khensu.  He then begins preparations to cast several spells.  "I'll be home late, father... don't wait up."

OOC:  Jarrith waits a few seconds to see if anyone offers up a plan.  If nothing comes, Jarrith will make preparations to sneak up to the library on his own to find the Tome, while the others either go to the Chapel anyway or decide to leave the castle.  This preparation will consist of casting _Cat's Grace_, _Shield of Faith_, _Hide From Undead_, and losing _Magic Circle Against Evil_ to power up Sacred Stealth.

This should give him an AC of 23, and a Hide and Move Silently check of +21 each, all for 5 minutes (as well as being unseen to all undead for 50 minutes on top of this, minus a successful Will save of course.)  He'll then attempt the journey through the castle to hopefully find the library unseen and unheard.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2008)

*Marot the Poor-mannered*

As their host departs, Marot watches him disappear from view down the hallway.

"I don't understand -- we come to his castle, he has food waiting, then tells us to basically get lost.  Then does not even see us to the door, but walks away, leaving us to our own devices."

"What does he expect us to do?  Simply _leave_?  After telling us that the locations we wish to visit are cursed -- _AND_ knowing our current activity pattern in this land?  Surely he realizes that mere words will not deter us from our plan -- it is almost as if he expects us to do so."

He looks wistfully at the goblet in his hand, before placing it back down on the table.

"Perhaps he has retired to alert the haunting agents within the castle?"

After listening to Jarrith's preparations for searching the castle,"Be cautious my brother, for this castle should not be a friendly place to unwanted visitors."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2008)

Janis does not see anything out of place, or at least, inappropriate. The meat is probably steaks of some kind with local root vegetables. The wine has a strong bouquet, with a spicy and slightly metallic undertone to the aroma; swirling the glass shows it has  thick legs, sticking to the glass. It must be full bodied and strong.

A quick review of any belongings shows nothing missing.

Jarrith, thinking about his plan, realizes he has no idea where the library could be, nor how he could call for the others if needed. In addition, he will be unable to see in the dark---with any light source giving himself away. 

Ireena bites her lip a moment, then answers a bit distractedly. "He seemed... distant. Less warm than before. I told him this place would get to him." This is obviously troubling her. Then she brings up something else. "Who was this 'she' he mentioned? Has your party sent another ahead to the Castle?"


----------



## James Heard (Feb 26, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ireena bites her lip a moment, then answers a bit distractedly. "He seemed... distant. Less warm than before. I told him this place would get to him." This is obviously troubling her. Then she brings up something else. "Who was this 'she' he mentioned? Has your party sent another ahead to the Castle?"



"Who knows what Mateusz has done? The creature knew of his desires before he sought us out," Janis answers.

"We might find the answers we seek with whip and salt," Janis says with an odd mixture of revulsion and eagerness...perhaps flavored by personal knowledge, whether of the giving or of the receiving is impossible to tell by the odd light in her eye.

Janis shakes her head, whether in denial of the thought or to merely clear herself of it is unclear.

"Distant though? Perhaps his mind was elsewhere?" Janis muses, pacing the room while tapping her forehead in the center with a single curled finger as if to direct the thoughts into her brain.

"Khyber's _spleen_!" she exclaims."I'll have his kidneys on a plate for his 'you have served me well!' By the Host and Shadows... what does that _mean_?"


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 27, 2008)

Ashlyn turns quiet as Sergei speaks and leaves. She remains silent a few moments longer and then replies tiredly to Irene, "I do not know who he meant when he said 'she'. I doubt it would be anyone from the caravan or the village as someone would have noticed if someone went missing. That leaves very little possibilities, and thus I must conclude it to be someone whom we are not familiar with ... someone we don't know"

Ashlyn then turns to the others, "I am disquieted by the Lord's response to our offer of assistance. ... Furthermore, though he warned us of dangers he did not specifically forbid our intent. I would still visit the castle's chapel if we can find it, what about the rest of you?"

As she awaits an answer, Ashlyn moves towards the doorway and looks into the darkness before looking back at the others.

[Detect undead in the direction of the dark hallway]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Detect undead in the direction of the dark hallway]



The gloom is impenetrable to normal sight, but Ashlyn's trained Lightbringer senses do not detect anything nearby. The Lord is long gone from sight.

I assume she looked after Sergei vanished down the hall, not while?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

Marot turns a shade of white as he mulls over the possibilities of the 'she' -- as he had missed it when originally spoken by Sergei.

"Perhaps the Emerald Claw cell sent a representative to the castle to parley with the Lord?"

"It could have occurred before or after they acquired the book from Danovich..."

"Or perhaps he meant Madam Eva herself?  Come to the castle to seek a boon?"

He taps his chin while looking towards the ceiling.

"I have no qualms about seeking out the Chapel, for I could use a respite in someplace holy..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Khensu stands and looks forlornly at Lady Ashlyn.  "I would go to the chapel with you.  My life is nothing otherwise.  I need to pray."  He walks up to the paladin standing in the doorway looking into the hall.

Jarrith's lips purse, as he glances down at the two wands he had pulled out.  Should he go ahead and try to find the library while the others go to the chapel?  Or should he follow?  He watches Khensu move up to Ashlyn, hears Marot make his comment, and makes his own decison.  "I'm with you all.  My soul needs cleansing as well.  I will join you."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2008)

"I will go as well, but I cannot believe we will be able to get there without some effort- if nothing else the foul aura of this place may be hard to traverse.  And who knows what other surprises our host has in store for us."  Tessa picked up her shield and her lantern, and made ready to begin the trip.  "Do we know where this chapel is likely to be found?"


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 28, 2008)

Ashlyn replies, "All I know is that it should be on this level somewhere, that is, we shouldn't have to go up or down any stairs to get there."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 28, 2008)

"What are we to do with her?" Janis asks her companions of the mayor's daughter.

"I may flay her with words sometimes, but I'd not have her bloodied in our crossfire if it came to that. And just alike, I'd not send her alone back into the village with the wights and shadows no doubt that lurk in this valley."

Janis stares at Ireena appraisingly.

"What say you? Do you cling to your blade for comfort or has someone skilled you in it? Do you heart enough to accompany us, or should I escort you back? I warn you though, depending on the moon I might be poor company under any circumstance."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tessa said:
			
		

> "I will go as well, but I cannot believe we will be able to get there without some effort- if nothing else the foul aura of this place may be hard to traverse.  And who knows what other surprises our host has in store for us.  Do we know where this chapel is likely to be found?"



Jarrith considers this momentarily, then comes up with an idea that he is not sure will work, but figures it wouldn't hurt to at least try.

"I can sense the presence of evil when I concentrate.  The fact that we all can sense it now on our own tells me that this place is infused with it, and if I use my Flamic power, I could easily be overwhelmed by it.

But at the same time... the chapel is supposed to be the one haven for goodness in this foul place.  While I cannot sense goodness in of itself... perhaps sensing the _absence_ of the evil here would be just as effective.  If I am awash in the darkness, finding an island where the dark is not found could tell us all we need to know."

OOC: When the group is ready to begin searching, Jarrith will use his _Detect Evil_ ability, expecting to sense everything within the castle as evil.  Then it's just a matter of walking around until the overwhelming evil aura lessens or disappears, and that might be a good indication of where the chapel and/or altar is.

Of course, if the detection becomes so overwhelming that it possibly causes Jarrith mental pain or agony, he'll stop concentrating.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Janis said:
			
		

> "What are we to do with her?  I may flay her with words sometimes, but I'd not have her bloodied in our crossfire if it came to that. And just alike, I'd not send her alone back into the village with the wights and shadows no doubt that lurk in this valley."



"To be honest" Jarrith replies "what will occur in the chapel will be a very long, long thing.  It's not simply walking in, dropping a tithe in a pan and walking home... I expect that all of us will need several hours, if not an entire day... to cleanse ourselves.  So perhaps you should take Ireena back to town... since I would expect that neither the two of you need or would want to keep vigil here.  Your place of devotion is under the stars, not at an altar."

Jarrith smiles at Janis, imagining her standing guard and twiddling her thumbs as they all prayed.  "Unless of course you _want_ to watch Ashlyn, Tessa, Marot, Khensu, and myself prostrating ourselves and chanting to our respective gods for an entire day.  But if I know anything at all about you, Miss Stormhand... you are nothing if not dilligent in using your time to its utmost.  And standing guard for a vigil that may not end is probably not one of them, I would imagine."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 29, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "What say you? Do you cling to your blade for comfort or has someone skilled you in it? Do you heart enough to accompany us, or should I escort you back? I warn you though, depending on the moon I might be poor company under any circumstance."



Ireena snaps out of her reverie a moment, then pulls forth her weapon with a steady hand. Jarrith recalls the village people mentioning the Burgomaster's daughter's capable defense with some of the other mercenaries. While not the hardened warrior Khensu was, she seems to have familiarity with the blade.

"One must be prepared for the wolf, and Father made sure both Ismark and I were able to defend ourselves." After a moment of show, she puts the blade aside. "I claim not to be a warrior, but if your fellows will be putting themselves at risk without guard, then it behooves us not to pay them ill by leaving them aside." The girl seems adamant about staying.

As the group ponders their next action, Tessa looks down the hallways, the light of her lamp unnaturally dim. At the ends of the shadows she sees the grand staircase near the entry and a smaller one down the hall Lord ir'Zarovich ventured down. Ashlyn, recalling Urik's words---_the Chapel be at the back of the keep, beyond no stairs_---determines that the Chapel must be through the grand bronze doors in the entry.

After his magical senses saturated with the vile taint of the place, Jarrith shrugs and decides to follow Ashlyn's lead. The bronze doors open with a hollow thud, revealing a long, dusty hall leading into the dark heart of the Castle. The group moves among lifeless statues, their blank eyes seeming to watch as the explorers pass. Another set of bronze doors stand at the other end of the hall in silent vigil. Pushing through, Ashlyn gasps at the sight.







Broken stained glass windows send tiny shards of colored lights into the ruins of this chapel. Pews and benches lie about the floor in jumbled disarray, some shattered, all covered with centuries of dust. Beyond this debris, a round dais holds an ornate altar. A beautiful silver statue of a raven stands atop the altar, just beyond the grasp of a humanoid form sprawled over the top and front of the altar.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 29, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"What treachery is this?" Marot exclaims as he sees the unmoving human form collapsed upon the altar.

He notes the still burning candles then moves towards the body to feel for a pulse or bodily warmth.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 29, 2008)

Janis nods at Ireena's words, though her eyes narrow critically at her choice of them before the group ventures forth.

"Hold, Marot!" Janis hisses.

"Before you rush in to rescue, ware what put him there first! As a group, _then _we'll see to his destiny."

Janis looks at Ireena to see the girl's reaction to the scene.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 29, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Janis looks at Ireena to see the girl's reaction to the scene.



Ireena's lips tighten, but she has no other reaction. 


			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "What treachery is this?"



Janis' quick but stinging words cause the warlock to pause a moment, and he attunes his other senses a moment. Strong magic comes from the altar the dead body lies upon, its power in destruction [Spellcraft: Evocation]. Magic also falls from the raven statue, but this one is involved with the power over life and creation [Spellcraft: Necromancy and Conjuration]. The corpse's armor is at least enchanted, its other items hidden from sight. There is no sign of magic, deadly or otherwise, on the dais itself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jarrith glances back at the party, then puts his hand up to tell the folks to wait.  He pulls out his wand of Cat's Grace and casts the spell upon himself... _If this area is trapped, I want to be able to jump away, that's for sure..._ he thinks to himself.

He then bends over to get a closer view of the ground and then slowly walks forward... taking a careful search of the chapel floor, then the dais, then the altar, then the body itself.  If whatever caused this man to fall is still present, he wants to make sure he can contain it before they begin their prayers.

After completing the search of the area and disabling anything he might be able to... he then motions to the others to join him and he begins checking to see what might have caused this man's death and who he might actually be.

"Looks as though Sergei was right when he said that he couldn't guarantee our safety.  This man certainly felt the brunt of it."  He motions to the silver raven statue.  "A brother to our symbol perhaps?  This altar seems to have an affinity to the Order of the Raven."


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 29, 2008)

Ashlyn reflexively attempts to detect undead as she looks first at the still figure on the altar and then around the rest of the room. She then moves a few steps towards the altar before stopping and looking towards the others in order to ascertain if they have discovered anything. At this stage, however, she does not speak. She merely looks around her senses tingling.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tessa held her lantern high, trying to maximize the light it provided so that those who were searching could do their work.  She moved forward but a little, staying close to Ashlyn- and casting an occasional glance back towards the door they had entered, in hopes of detecting anything that might wish to interrupt their investigation.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 29, 2008)

Sense Undead

As Jarrith begins his examination of the alter, Ashlyn feels out with her senses. Nothing lurks nearby, and the body is not amongst the living dead.

Search

Jarrith begins careful scruitiny of the dais, alter, and related areas. This close, he can see the fine checkerboard pattern of the raised floor and the inlaid ravens on the alter. He sees nothing out of the ordinary on the dais itself, no trip wires or ward signals, but finds something on the alter immediately---traces of silver in intricate patterns, mostly likely indicating a magical ward of some kind. Being magic, it is likely only magic may disarm it---he sees nothing to indicate its nature if it is a trap. The Stalker then painstakingly peers at the raven statue, taking care not to move it. He finds nothing indicating additional wards on it.

Jarrith then takes a moment to look at the face down corpse. Squatting down, he lifts its lank hair to find a surprise---withered flesh! A closer look reveals the body is that of a corpse, but the corpse had been dead a long time. An undead of some sort, its unlife severed. While he cannot identify the type of undead it was other than some corporeal kind [Kn: Religion failed], the half-face helm trapped beneath it is a clear sign of the Emerald Claw.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 29, 2008)

Janis closes the door to the chapel behind them, else they have any unannounced visitors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Marot*

"Jarrith! Hold for a moment -- I believe that there is a destructive trap or ward set upon that altar"

He then turns to the others and says,"And the bodies armor appears to be some enchantment, along with the statue of the raven."


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 1, 2008)

Ashlyn Jarrith concludes his search, Ashlyn moves forward towards the altar. As Marot comments about the warding on the alter, Ashlyn responds, "Wards are not really my area. Perhaps someone else ...". 

Ashlyn then moves towards the body that Jarrith has already examined and upon seeing that it was once some sort of undead, she tries to mentally identify it.

[Knowledge(religion) 1d20+11]


Once done examining the body, Ashlyn reaches beneath her blouse and pulls out the Symbol of Ravenkind. She then looks at it and then at the raven statue on the altar with a contemplative expression on her face, "... I wonder ..."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

[Kn: Religion]

The undead was a Karrnathi zombie, the intelligent remnants of a former solider of their army given eternal glory to fight again. But this one is odd... its armor is decorated with symbols of the Blood of Vol cult, as if it had religious aspirations as well.

The Holy Symbol is cool in Ashlyn's hands, but makes no other reaction. Unlike the raven icon, the Symbol has no overt raven symbology.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

BTW: The raven statue's scale in the picture is distorted with respect to its actual. Its about a foot tall with a half-foot wingspan.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"This zombie seems out of place -- unless it has been here for centuries, lying undisturbed, which would be highly doubtful -- as Sir Urik and the other Knights of the Raven have stood vigil in this Chapel -- I would have thought he would have mentioned the corpse or perhaps gotten rid of it."

He paces slightly back and forth.

"So I would hazard a guess that this creature was part of the Emerald Claw detachment that charmed me.  Which would beg the question of whether they have already infiltrated the castle."

He looks somewhat concerned.

"They could be anywhere, I would imagine, possibly in league with Sergei..."

OOC: Does this place feel at all holy to Marot?  Or perhaps the better question is, does it feel less evil?


----------



## James Heard (Mar 1, 2008)

"Perhaps the statue is what the agent sought?" Janis muses.

Frowning, Janis strides forward and holds her hand over the altar as if testing it for warmth.

"I wonder if my heart is truly black?"

Janis places her hand upon the altar.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Does this place feel at all holy to Marot?  Or perhaps the better question is, does it feel less evil?



The taint of the Castle gives it a weighty presences, but it does seem less here. But like a pool of clear water surrounded by a bog, it is not as clear as it would be by itself.

Tessa nods at Marot's words, mentioning that the Claw agents that attacked the caravan as it entered Barovia had undead with them.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "I wonder if my heart is truly black?"
> 
> Janis places her hand upon the altar.



As Janis places her hand on the altar, a flash of blinding white light feels the darkness. As it washes over Ashlyn and Jarrith, they feel the coolness of fresh breeze. Janis braces herself, the burst washes over her harmlessly. All the party near the altar straighten as they feel the taint of the place briefly part, only to come back once the flash is gone.

Sharp eyed Jarrith sees the corpse blacken and smolder some as the wave crashes over it, and Tessa, outside of the effect, recognizes it for what it is: An evocation of holy might to destroy the faithless, a weapon against those of pure evil. [Spellcraft: _holy smite_ effect]

A brief glance with Marot's magical senses show the altar is still warded.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 1, 2008)

"Curious," Janis says, not sounding as if she quite believes it.

"Anyone else?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 2, 2008)

"Perhaps the warding will not trouble us as it did the formerly-undead agent.  It seems to be a burst of holy power- to those who have good in their heart, or at least no overt evil, it should not cause harm."  Tessa tried to sound sure of herself, but the power of the ward was impressive.  "It seems like a sure sign that the divine energy and sanctity of this altar is still fully intact."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 2, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Curious thing is that the altar is still warded -- even after discharging that burst of holy energy."

"I'd say that I quite enjoyed a brief respite from the forboding evil of this place -- I might be inclined to lay down on that altar for quite some time, feeling each surge of holy energy -- would be like chicken soup for my soul...."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 2, 2008)

Seeing that approaching the altar seems safe, Marot and Ashlyn take a better look at the undead while the others look to room. The former zombie's full plate armor is warded with some sort of protective magic, while the skull-shaped mace at its belt is also enchanted---a quick touch by Marot causes him to flinch a moment, suggesting something ill at work. Interestingly enough, the blood drop medallion at its through, a common Volite sign, is also magical, an enchantment of some sort.

Ireena makes the sign of the 'V' as she approaches the altar, and looks curiously at the dead body a moment. "The marking of its armors... almost akin to the signs of the Sacred Blood. But you say this is a recent visitor to our lands?"[sblock=Tessa]Kn: Religion and History]

Her question is one of interest. If what you have heard is true, then there is little way the Blood of Vol symbols and similar religion beliefs that the Barovians hold could have come from the mainstream Volite faith---Barovian has been isolated for millennia. The only thing that makes sense is that either the original Barovian inhabitants or their later Karrn sponsored rulers brought a Proto-Volite belief here that melded with some Sovereign-based beliefs based with the Ravens.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 2, 2008)

Ashlyn leaves the Symbol of Ravenkind hanging from her neck as she takes one more look at the raven statue and then stands.

As she stands up from beside the once undead creature, Ashlyn muses aloud, "Odd that a Karrnathi zombie should bear armor that is decorated with symbols of the Blood of Vol ... odder still if it should be of the Emerald claw ... and yet it is the only thing that would make sense for that would imply that the 'she' that Sergei spoke of was also a member of the same Emerald claw group that caused problems for us earlier."

Ashlyn then turns businesslike as she addresses the others, "If some of us are to sit vigil here tonight then it behooves us to tidy this place up a little, if for no other reason than some additional comfort for us all. I for one feel that a little simple respect for this place which has survived intact in the midst of darkness would not go amiss and I for one intend to attempt to restore a little cleanliness to this place. ... It must have been quite something in its full splendor."

Ashlyn then begins to move pews and benches upright into what might have once been their proper positions, neat and ordered rows. Broken and shattered remnants of wood she picks up and places in a neat pile by the doors.

Once that is done she surveys the room once more and then walks over to the corpse and removes the cadaver from its gear, undoing belts, buckles and clasps and leaving the armor and equipment where it falls on the floor. She then places the corpse in a clear space in the center of the room, pulls a dagger like stake from a pouch at her belt and thrusts it into the blackened remains of the body. Stepping back a pace she then watches as the body burns to a small pile of ash.

[Use Alchemical flare stake on corpse to burn it.]


Finally Ashlyn turns towards Janis, and her tone is calm and polite as she asks, "Might I ask a favor of you? Could you use your arcane training to move all the dust and ashes from this place?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Once Ashlyn began to clear the chapel up, Tessa put down the lantern, carefully placing it so that it threw what light it could.  Then she set to work as well, trying to do her share of the restoration, limited though it might be.  Just in case, though, she kept casting worried glances at the door...


----------



## James Heard (Mar 3, 2008)

Janis rolls her eyes and simply grabs a shift from her pack and begins dusting and scrubbing on her hands and knees.

"My parents would be scandalized, but they never quite figured out why a broom was the true lord of a manor," Janis comments.

"Are you going to help, child?" Janis asks Ireena quietly, as if measuring her worth.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2008)

When Janis goes to ground and begins manually cleaning the area that Ashlyn mentioned... he looks quizzically first at the druid, and then back at the Lightbringer.  After a couple seconds of holding his tongue, he finds he cannot anymore and he says to Ashlyn "Um... am I right in thinking you thought Janis had the power to _magically_ clean the area?  Because... uh... it doesn't look like that is the case."

He walks over to the altar and places his hands on it, feeling the coolness of the holy power flow through him.  "I do not personally need the area so spotless that I'd expect Janis and Ireena to scrub their fingers raw while we prayed.  It's going to be bad enough they'll have to twiddle their thumbs while we are in our vigil... to expect them to do menial work on top of that is just unecessarily cruel, don't you think?"


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 3, 2008)

Ashlyn nods her thanks to Janis, and is about to resume cleaning when Jarrith speaks. She listens quietly to his comments before replying quietly, "You are right in your assumption on my thoughts to what I asked of Janis, however I am grateful for her help, however she chooses to give it."

"As far as the cleaning goes, I simply intend to remove a little of the dust and grime that appears to have accumulated over the centuries in this place. It is simply a matter of respect for this place. I do not intend to force anyone to do work they find unnecessary, demeaning or cruel, and I especially do not ask anyone to do anything that I would not do myself."

The last sentence is spoken in a much sterner voice, almost admonishing in tone.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sir Khensu strides across the room, oblivious to the comments and actions of the others.  He reaches the altar in front of him, and with almost a groan of exhaustion, he drops to his knees and lays his hands palm-down upon it.  His eyes slam shut and you can see all of the muscles in his huge frame tense up, as though he's hoping to just _will_ the blackness out of him and allow the light of the Flame in instead.  He begins mumbling a series of prayers that Jarrith and Marot both recognize as devout callings to the Voice, and the two men look at each other.

Jarrith raises his eyebrows to the warlock, as if to say "shall we?", and the Stalker then takes a place next to the shifter and joins in on his next prayer.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 4, 2008)

Ashlyn continues to clean the chapel for a little longer until with the worst of the accumulated dust has been swept into a pile with the rest of the rubbish, and she is satisfied that she has done what she can without a mop and water.

She then walks quietly up to the altar and glances at the book lying there before she ritualistically takes the Symbol of Ravenkind from around her neck, bows her head in respect and touches the Symbol to the Raven statue before placing it on the altar at the foot of the statue.
She then kneels at the altar and places her blades before her before settling into a mediative position. As she sits Vigil before the statue Ashlyn contemplates all that Urik has told her of the Order of the Raven.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Ireena looks at Janis awkwardly before Ashlyn cuts in. Its obvious she is not prepared for an extended trip, with nary a pack with her. She does volunteer to help how she can, however.

As Khensu and Jarrith being to pray, Ashlyn gets a look at the text. It appears to be a _Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven_. Her heart beating, she quickly finds the words a bit difficult to understand, but no doubt tied to Urik's order. With Tessa's help, she begins to puzzle out its contents.

The book first discusses the founding of the order by the paladin Lugdana. Apparently, the lands of Barovia were ruled by undead 'vampyr' goblinoids. The holy sign of the raven came to the paladin, and with the symbol and sword they granted her, she drove them from the land. She established her order soon after. The text describes rituals and prayers for newly ordained knights that have some similarities to ancient Sovereign beliefs, but with their own flavor.

Tessa and Ashlyn also discover some interesting aspects about the artifacts of the Order itself: The Holy Symbol, the Sunsword, and the Icon of Ravenloft (apparently the raven statue). The Symbol is the oldest, and rituals involving incense and oils are described for creating a binding connection. Sacrifices of wealth may also be made.

[Besides the prayer vigil (which will partially awaken the Holy Symbol), a ritual costing 1500gp must be performed.]

The sunsword has a similar purpose, but it is already sanctified. A preparation for its missing hilt is described that requires significant sacrifice of platinum and prayers. Then, its powers of light against the undead will be complete.

[Similar story here. 3000gp worth is required as a sacrifice.]

The Icon is a newer artifact, brought in the time of the new rulers. it apparently has the power to help turn back the living dead like a symbol of holy might, with the incantation _doloshvinya_, heals the touched.

With this new information, Ashlyn now has the knowledge of what she needs to do to become a Knight of the Raven.

Any actions/discussion before starting the full vigil? What will all be doing during that time?


----------



## James Heard (Mar 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Any actions/discussion before starting the full vigil? What will all be doing during that time?



OOC:Scowling. Looking cryptic. Harumphing and muttering things under her breath.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2008)

Marot quickly bends knee and falls in line with Khensu and Jarrith.

The warlock has been concerned that something evil had penetrated his soul, much like a wooden splinter, ever since lost his eyesight.  

Voices have always been heard within his head, but they had always been beneficial of some sort or another, so the vile whispers that he occasionally heard had made his heart beat faster.

Perhaps infusing himself with holy energies, could he purge himself of whatever inflicted him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC:  Jarrith and Khensu will donate money to the awakening process as needed.  Otherwise, they will begin their vigil.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Once Ashlyn and the others set themselves to their vigil, Tessa prepared to wait as well.  Her faith in the Sovereign Host was yet still strong within her, and while she appreciated the need the others might have for holy purification, she felt no such need herself.  Taking the book which she had helped to peruse, she set herself down facing the chapel entrance, with her lantern beside her and her back set against a sturdy wall- and she began to read, occasionally glancing at the closed door.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 6, 2008)

Janis grooms her bear, which creates its own sort of major mess for her to attend to afterwards.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 6, 2008)

Ashlyn makes a few notes in her diary about the prayer vigil's and ritual's required to awaken both the sunsword and the symbol, and then adds a small synopsis of the process for becoming a knight of the raven before she quietly sinks to her knees and proceeds with her Vigil.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2008)

Hours pass, the deepening gloom indicates that night finally arrives outside. But the prayer vigil continues.

Ireena keeps to herself, lost in her own thoughts. Tessa reads the old texts, trying to piece together anything new. It confirms much of what Sir Urik had to say about the early Knights of the Raven, but just... stops soon after the arrival of the lords ir'Zarovich. A brief mention of King Barov and Queen Ravenovia and their two sons, both unnamed. It appears the youngest son---not the great warlord that was Karnn's champion---was to become a Knight; it is unclear if this ever happened. If the infamous 'Devil Strahd' is the elder son, the younger son is still unidentified.

Time wanders. Janis, sitting aside with her bear, feels the rage boil up in her again. The hatred, the spite at all the weak things, especially herself... In that flash of a moment, she had the choice: Sumbit or fight.

[Janis has the choice of making a Control Shape check to avoid th e lycan change or voluntarily submit with all the consequences thereof (becoming CE and an NPC). Didn't want to make that choice for Janis, though my position should be clear.]


----------



## James Heard (Mar 8, 2008)

Janis frowns deeply, her brow furrowing into deep, uncharacteristic lines as she shuts her eyes tight and sets her indomitable will against her Curse. Not tonight, not tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 8, 2008)

Sweat breaks out on Janis' brow as low grunts and growls escape her lips. The others watch as she falls to the floor on all fours, her features fluctating between fur and flesh. But, once again, the druid's will is made firm, and the transformation is halted once again. It was a close thing, however, and draining.

OOC: 1 AP spent.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 8, 2008)

Straightening herself stiffly, Janis arranges her hair and forces a semblance of calm back onto her features before going back to whatever she was doing previously, as if nothing had happened.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2008)

Marot is quickly distracted from his prayers when Janis fights against the transformation.

"_That foolish woman -- she is going to get herself and perhaps others killed by doing nothing against her lycanthropic condition!"_  The warlock angrily thinks to himself.

Unable to control his anger, he pauses for a moment.

"You need to take care of that taint upon your soul, woman -- before you get those closest to you killed."

"If you foolishly persist in this game against the beast that grows within you, you will forever lose yourself to the darkness.  It is a loaded game that you play -- and the dice are weighted against you."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 8, 2008)

Janis snorts before replying with her voice as dry and as sharp as a razor blade.

"Says Marot, who clings to a piece of stonework like driftwood to the drowning to ease _his _personal darkness? Do you doubt my will? Is it not implacable? I would think a savage such as you would understand, Marot. Is not the fire that twists inside you both light and shadow? Why then, do you fear your darkness?"

"When my days here are done then done with them. I'll not hide from my darkness while it wards me though, and if need be I'll call upon every black tool possible to win these people their freedom. You folks of the flame cling to candles, but day and night are not mere reflections of another but the same path. I'll not shy away from my winter. Not now, when my soul just now sees a hint of Spring in the future."

"Indeed, I have grown discontent with my brothers and sisters in Winter; but if any wisdom at all is to be found in their words it is that all great victories arise from suffering and sacrifice. If I play a deadly game then does everyone, and the deadlier the game the sweeter the reward."

"Return to your prayers and tend your own soul, Marot. It lacks a peace that I cannot give you, and your worries do no more than trespass my destiny."


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 9, 2008)

Ashlyn notices Janis' struggle, but seeing her keep the curse in check, she says nothing, and only a slight tightening of her lips gives evidence of her concern.

This is quietly pushed to the back of her mind as the lady paladin is focused in contemplation of the Vigil that she is currently sitting. 

_A Vigil not unlike that which she sat many years ago before she took up the mantle of a paladin. It is a renewal of a kind for Ashlyn, vows and ceremony that are not dissimilar to those she took before she started down this road. Not an easy road to walk ... never an easy road ... but she would walk it. This Vigil marked a branch in the road, still headed in the same direction, but dusty, overgrown and mostly forgotten. She would walk down this branch ... it would demand more from her, but it would lead to other ways of fighting those that she had set herself against ... older ways perhaps ... but if Urik was anything to go by, and she thought he was, then those ways were no less potent for their age. In the end, the path you walked was naught but a reflection of the choices you made ... and hers contained a great many hard choices. Not one for choosing the easy way, not when the hard choices tempered your very self. She would continue to be a weapon against those cursed with a false life, and Dol'Arrah willing, she would be such a weapon as to cleanse this place and restore this branch of the path to what it might have been._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jarrith remains kneeling as Janis goes through her throes of pain, trying to resist the change of the beast.  The fact that she is able to accomplish it a second time is impressive, but even the Stalker can tell it was a much closer call than it was out on the road.  He says nothing however, even after Marot and Janis get into a small dust-up about it.  Thoughts, however, do flit quickly through his mind about it as he continues his vigil.

_Can she hold it off?  Will it happen tomorrow?  Will she attack us if it does?  Can we subdue her as they did me?  Do I try and remove her curse if we do?  How will she react if she wakes up to find I was able to lift the curse while she was out?  Should we even let her follow us since she insists on keeping her condition?  What happens to her if the curse is not lifted?  She already can change into animal form... why does she think this were form is superior to that?  Does she want to descend into darkness?  Does she want to throw her soul away?  Is she mentally unstable and doesn't know what she wants?  Is she truly and irretrievably insane?  Will she have to be put down?  Will I feel at all guilty if we do?_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2008)

Marot keeps his eyes closed as he continues on bended knee towards the altar.

"I cling not to stone, but to flame -- a cleansing and purifying flame.  

Unlike you, I can admit my shortcomings and falterings to myself and ask the Flame, or others, for forgiveness and solace.  

Your foolish courtship with the lycanthropy will only end in disaster if you think your will can outlast its evil taint upon your soul.

If you persist on this path, know that you will ultimately lose yourself.

Bear in mind that the Flame teaches all of its members how to deal with those afflicted by the lycanthropic curse.  Only two options exist -- remove the taint, or kill the beast."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 11, 2008)

As Janis' struggle had become more obvious, Tessa had set down her book and tensed, ready to move if things got worse.  Even as things calmed down, she sat warily, her eyes shifting from Janis to Marot and back as they "debated" the matter.  For the moment she simply watched, afraid to even speak, lest that move the argument to another level- but she could feel the power of the Host ready within her, in case a prayer to remove the lycanthropic taint should be needed.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 11, 2008)

"Your Flame makes many _excuses _for violence when the bloodlust calls to it, doesn't it? I'm not your enemy, Marot. Be careful with your words, lest I forget," Janis says, her voice like an icy wind whipping through the chapel.

Despite her earlier worries, with a threat from even her closest companions it was clear that she had chosen the correct path.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2008)

The warlock shakes his head and opens his eyes, staring directly at Janis.

"What is it that you think you can achieve by this flirtation with this curse that everyone else would dread?"

"Are you secretly seeking to kill and maim others without a blot on your conscience?"

He shakes his head once more,"No, that hardly seems like you, so the only other thing I can think of is that you actually _want_ to lose yourself forever to the beast within."


----------



## James Heard (Mar 11, 2008)

"Marot, what secrets I keep are kept for a reason and are no business of yours, Janis retorts flatly.

"Whatever fantastic imaginings you wish to cling to, I don't care. In fact, I don't care for _you_ very much either at this moment. I'm not here to comfort you in the dark, and what troubles I keep I'll share when and _if_ I choose to."

 "Be silent your counsel. You've already threatened me tonight, I'll not allow you further to _annoy _me as well. Worry on your own soul, as I am tending to mine presently. Without further comment." 

Janis shakes her head, obviously disgusted with Marot.

"By the Mourning! How you wet and _weep _like a little girl!" she says, rolling her eyes and throwing her hands up in the air, her accent thickly Cyran as she resists the urge to slap him. Unless pestered further, the stormy-tempered druid takes her things and moves far away from wherever Marot is keeping his, and makes for the night, obviously wanting nothing more to do with this particular conversation.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

As the argument between Marot and Janis continues, Sir Khensu begins chanting his prayers just a little bit faster with a little more emotion behind it.  At this moment, time has slowed down for him... and Janis' further descent into madness is of no concern.  If he cannot reconnect with the Flame... he'll more assuredly join her.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 11, 2008)

Tense words hang in the air as the vigil continues into the night. Janis settles down to sleep away from the others, her bear around her. Tessa and Ireena eventually join her in their own parts of the room. The only sounds that linger are the continued prayers.

*Chapel: Surprise Round*

It is little less than an hour after Tessa settled down to sleep when a piercing shriek breaks the stillness. As the group turns or groggily come awake, they are startled to see a hideous thing with fleshy bat-like wings finishing a dive onto the prone druid. It perches over her, and with a sickening rend, tears a gash in her throat! [Partial charge; Bite hits for 6hp]

Wrenched from sleep, Janis feels her mind reel as a wrenching sensation rips through her. She feels greatly weakened, the grasp on her arts failing her! [Janis gains 2 negative levels, losing 10hp and now has a -2 penalty on skill/ability checks/saves/effective level, and both her 4th level spells. In addition, she gains 2 points of taint (depravity).]

*Chapel: Round 1 (Partial)*

Pulling free from the reeling druidess, the creature flutters back a few feet. As it lands, it bulges and twists in an all too familiar sight until a massive wolf stands before the closed bronze doors. But this abomination is near hairless, its mottled skin an affront to anything living.

[First round actions please]

*Chapel: Round 1 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Beast, T: Tessa, Z: Dead Karrnath Zombie.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Shadowy and dark regions marked (Ashlyn's _everburning torch_ and Tessa's _eternal lantern_).

S: 28
T: 18 [prone]
J: 14 
M: 7 
J: 5 [32/38, drained 2 levels, prone]
K: 5 
I: 3 [prone] 
b: 3 [prone]
A: 2


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2008)

OOC: Quick glance by Marot at this beast -- does it reveal anything to him?  Know(Arcane) +15, Know (Religion) +13, Know (Planes) +17


----------



## stonegod (Mar 11, 2008)

[Knowledge checks]

Tessa, waking late, only sees the latter form the the beast. She knows it is not a natural wolf, but could be some other wolf-like abomination.

Marot's view was better, and saw the ghastly attack and the follow up. He is not familiar with many things that have such forms, but the same thing keeps coming up in this valley: The vampire. They are known to posses the shapes of the beasts and vermin of the land. If it is such a creature, one would have to be wary of their dreaded ability to drain the life by touch or by blood.

Ashlyn's back was to the attack, though the deadened flesh does suggest undead to her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

With the vigil interrupted, both Jarrith and Khensu leap up from their kneeling positions and spin around.  As the giant bat lands and then transforms into the giant wolf form... the Stalker whistles low.  He immediately pulls out his wand and casts _Cat's Grace_ upon himself.

Sir Khensu's eyes focus on the beast, and for the first time since his problems in town he feels his sorrow give way to rage again.  Another unnatural creature has come upon him, and is threatening those around him.  This he cannot stand!  With a growl his body begins to change itself, and he charges the beast while reaching for his sword!  "You dare profane us?!?  And this place?!?  Die heretic!  Die!"   When he comes upon the creature he leaps high in the air and brings his weapon down across his body in a huge arc!  (Use shift ability as Free action, then charge the creature while drawing his weapon and attack.  BTW - did we ever decide whether we were going to give the +2 two hander back to Khensu now that the halfork is gone?)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tessa scrambled to her feet- she was appalled that such an abomination would brave the sanctity of the chapel, but not so horrified that she was willing to pause and gape...

Whatever peace she had taken from the vigil fled from her mind, replaced by a furious sense of anger.  The one place in this valley that had offered some sense of respite, and they still could not have even a single night's worth of shelter.  Her voice seemed to have a bitter tone as she called out to those who were nearby.  "Touch the altar- see if the power of the wards will reach that far."  Even as she spoke, though, she took her own action to defend the site.  She raised her right hand and called upon the fires within her- not the holy fire of the Sovereign Host, but the darker powers; her own fury momentarily blinding her to the irony of that particular choice.

OOC: Stand from prone, use Lesser aberrant dragonmark for a Scorching Ray, +5 ranged touch, 4d6 fire damage


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot hears the shriek and immediately thinks that Janis has given in to the lycanthropic curse.  _"Curse that vile woman for her foolish stubborness!"_ He thinks to himself as he steels himself for the worst.

He turns and opens his eyes and sees instead the bat creature attack Janis and tear a sizeable gash in her throat.

Whispers gurgle in the back of his mind as he takes in the creatures transformation from bat to wolf and they begin to unify in a single word --  _vampire_.

"By the Flame!"  Marot shouts,"Its a VAMPIRE!"

He resolve momentarily shaken, he fights to get himself under control.

"You will NOT prevail!"  He shouts as he points his outstretched hand towards the wolf, calling upon his enlightened background to bring about a swirling ray of energy that strikes out towards the creature.


OOC: 5' step to W10, attack creature with Spirit Blast w/point blank shot (appears to be just at 30')  +8 ranged touch, 4d6+5 damage.  Use action point if necessary on to hit roll.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 11, 2008)

Ashlyn picks up the blade before her, only realizing once she holds it that once again the dormant sunsword has come into her hand as if it belonged there, rather than her old trusty blade.
With her other hand, Ashlyn touches the altar, muttering a request for divine assistance even as her hand moves over the wardings marked on the altar and picks up the symbol she had laid there earlier.

[Draw sunsword (Move action)]
[Touch altar & pick up Symbol of Ravenkind (Move action)]


----------



## James Heard (Mar 12, 2008)

Janis wrenches to her feet with a snarled, her hand clutching her bloody throat. 

"You are dead twice over," she says to the monster with glee.

Janis pulls her eternal wand from its sheath.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chapel: Round 1 (Complete)*

Coming to her feet, Tessa manifests her burning anger with a flame lash. The flame licks at the beast, but a sickly green glow seems to peel away the heat, leaving a more minor burn behind. [Ranged touch succeeds; 15hp before energy resistance]

Jarrith, seeing the hideous thing, pulls forth his wand for minor protection. He wanted all he could get. [_cat's grace_]

His voice strong in challenge, Marot calls forth his holy power at the abomination. As he does so, he notices the dais glow faintly in sympathy, and feels charged with holy might. The Flame-bound power caused the creature to yip in surprise, focusing its angry eyes on the warlock. [Bonus to hit due to dais; ranged hit succeeds; 15hp]

Fire in her eyes, Janis stands, pulling forth one of her trusty remnants of golden Cyre. Soon, three druid's with a dire look stand before the beast. [Pull wand as part of move; use it as standard for 2 images]

The fallen paladin lets his rage burn, and turns beast against beast as he rushes the wolf. The axe, however, strikes with a loud *CLANG* as it hits a blue shimmering ward! [Melee charge misses]

Standing, a look of fear and determination on her face, Ireena quickly pulls out a crossbow, cocks a bolt, and lets it fly. It seems to burn as it flies, but flies high as Khensu's charge foils her aim. [Stand, quick draw x-bow, load alchemical fire bolt, and miss due to target in melee]

The bear bellows in defiance as it stands, holding in place to ward his master.

As Ashlyn pulls forth the lost sword, she swears again she sees the glimmer in its depths as she faces the beast. It howls in fury, seemingly recognizing the weapon! Reaching cooly backward, she pulls forth the Symbol with her free hand, the holy blast of light filling the room. But the power is not infinite, its potency failing quickly. [_holy smite_ effect reaches the edge of the dais]

*Chapel: Round 2 (Partial)*

Ignoring the shifter, the beast lumbers at the warlock, its red eyes glowing in menace. The shifter's swing at the creature's flank goes wide, causing him to curse loudly. [AoO misses] As the creature bears toward Marot, he sees some of the dead flesh begin to nit together, closing wounds. [Fast healing] The jaws snap together just as Marot ducks out of the way! [Miss] 

*Chapel: Round 2 (Partial)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Beast, T: Tessa, Z: Dead Karrnath Zombie.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Shadowy and dark regions marked (Ashlyn's _everburning torch_ and Tessa's _eternal lantern_).

S: 28 [lightly wounded, fast healing]
T: 18 
J: 14 [_cat's grace_ 30 rounds] 
M: 7 
J: 5 [32/38, drained 2 levels; _mirror images_ (2 images), 30 rounds]
K: 5 [shifting 6 rounds]
I: 3 
b: 3 
A: 2


----------



## James Heard (Mar 12, 2008)

Janis closes with the beast and gestures a _magic missile_ at it.

OOC:Or not, 10% failure chance, of course.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tessa felt some focus return as the battle began to play out around her- her momentary surge of fury ebbed a little, as if the fire she had unleashed had carried some of her anger with it.  Raising her hands again, she called forth another fiery surge, this time fueled by her faith rather than her rage.  Only then did she realize how exposed her position was, and she scampered to the shelter of the altar...

OOC: Casting Burning Hands (Cleric 1 domain spell, 5d4 fire, REF 14 half), angling to miss Marot, then move to Y 11


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 13, 2008)

As the beast advances on the warlock, Jarrith puts his wand away and then procures his holy symbol on the bell of his rapier.  "Vampire you say?  Well then... let's see how it likes this?"  He thrusts his symbol forward toward the beast and shouts "THE LIGHT SHINE UPON YOU!" (Use one Turn Undead check to power True Daylight special ability: _Daylight_ spell 1d4 rounds, 10' radius)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 13, 2008)

*Marot the un-drained (as of yet)*

Marot says a quick prayer to the Flame for protecting him from the vampire's attack.

He then backs up towards the altar while sending a thought towards his armor -- the breastplate glows briefly then envelopes Marot with a silverish shimmer.

Regaining his composure, he sends another boly of holy energy towards their foe.

OOC:

5' step to X11, Aura of Menace is affecting vampire until he hits Marot (-2 AC, -2 to hit, etc,etc)

I'm away from my books, but I think activating his death ward armor is a swift or free action, not sure what the CL of it is, but he definitely wants to activate it.

Then send a spirit blast at the vampire -- 4d6+5, +8 ranged touch.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 13, 2008)

Drawing upon her knowledge of undead, vampires in particular, Ashlyn moves forward, the symbol of ravenkind in her hand as she presents the holy symbol in an attempt to hold the creature at bay.

[Move to V11 (move action)]
[Present holy symbol to Hold vampire at bay (Standard action - See Repelling a vampire]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 17, 2008)

*Chapel: Round 2 (Complete)*

Controlling herself, Tessa calls forth a flesh of flame before ducking behind a statue on the dais. The beast rolls with the flash, however, and the flicker of the sickly green aura indicates the futility of the spell. [_burning hands_ for 13hp fire; Reflex save and energy resistance negate damage]

His voice stern with Flamebound faith, Jarrith calls forth the face of true daylight in the benighted church. But as the Castle's dark heart weakens the light, the Stalker notices the brilliant rays not reaching the beast. [True daylight; radius halved due to Castle's darkness] Striding forward, the Flame held before him, Jarrith is shocked to see the pure light has no effect as a pulsing red force surrounds the creature, shielding it! [No effect due to unknown ward]

Startled like Jarrith, Marot falls back, evoking more holy flame at the creature. It snarls as the first real wound appears on its flank! [_spirit blast_ hits; 20hp; lightly wounded]

Sneering, the Stormhand remembers her training, and begins a simple, but effective, damaging incantation. But the leather is binding at just the wrong time, and the arm sweep is off, ruining the gesture and the spell. [I rolled exactly 10 on my d100]

Screaming, YOU CANNOT IGNORE ME!, the shifter charges at the beast's flank. His furor, combined with the menace from Marot, are enough to land a blow---but the dead flesh resists the blade, turning it aside uselessly. [Charge attack hits, 10hp; negated by DR]

The burgomaster's daughter loads another alchemical bolt, stepping forward for a clearer shot. Nearby, the lady paladin steps besides Jarrith, trying to repel the beast with the holiness of her symbols. It snarls, but is unfazed. [Immune]

All around know immediately---this is no simple creature of the night.

*Chapel: Round 3 (Partial)*

Dead flesh nits together again, wounds lessening as the party watches. The beast snaps its jaws at the cleric and paladin, but then lumbers for Marot, scrabbling unto the dais in its savage pursuit. The warlock ducks aside again, the beast's snout smashing into the floor. [5ft step; Miss]

*Chapel: Round 3 (Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Beast, T: Tessa, Z: Dead Karrnath Zombie.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Shadowy and dark regions marked (Ashlyn's _everburning torch_ and Tessa's _eternal lantern_).

S: 28 [lightly wounded, fast healing]
T: 18 
J: 14 [_cat's grace_ 29 rounds; true daylight 1 round; 4/5 turns] 
M: 7 
J: 5 [32/38, drained 2 levels; _mirror images_ (2 images), 29 rounds]
K: 5 [shifting 5 rounds]
I: 3 
b: 3 
A: 2


----------



## James Heard (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC: Janis intended to move closer to the creature. Sorry it wasn't clear, I didn't know exactly what the map would look like once it got to her turn so I didn't rattle off a square number.

Continuing her movement into melee range with the creature, Janis attempts her arcane spell _again_.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 17, 2008)

Ashlyn, disliking the situation, and the fact that their opponent seemed immune to ordinary vampiric weakness, resorts to an age old method for driving off monsters in the night ... she brings her blade around and calling on the strength of her faith, she smites the undead creature before her.

[Full attack: +13/+4, damage: 1d10+1d6+9/1d10+3; smite on first attack, weapon treated as good aligned to bypass DR]

[Edit: Since Khensu goes before her, Ashlyn should get a +2/+2 attack bonus due to flanking on her attacks above making it +15/+6]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2008)

"I see you only have eyes for me," Marot spits out towards the odd vampire.

To the others,"Someone activate the altar again -- this thing is close enough to feel its sting."

Never taking his eyes off of it, he steps backwards slightly more, until he is pressed up against the wall.  

He gestures menacingly with his mace and says,"Lets finish this the old fashioned way, with cold iron against your skull."

OOC:  5' step to Y11, invoke Flee the Scene to X16.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tessa's eyes widened in dismay as the vampire slogged closer, despite the attacks focused upon it.  Even the hardest hits and most dangerous magics seemed to slow it hardly at all- and the glow of warding magics marked it as uncommonly well-protected.  With her own offensive abilities limited, she thought for a moment, then called upon another sort of spell- perhaps those wards could be broken...

OOC: Casting a targeted Dispel Magic at the vampire, then drawing her wand of Magic Missile for next round.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jarrith takes a step back and calls out to the Flame for its help for them all.  "By the power of the Flame, guide our hands this day!" (5' step to V12 / cast _Bless_)

Khensu moves around the creature to set up a flanking position, then swings with his weapon.  (Move to U8 / attack with axe)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2008)

*Chapel: Round 3 (Complete)*

Disbelieving her eyes, Tessa clutches the symbol of the Host in her hand. She forcefully attempts the break the ward... but nothing happens. She feels the spell fail, finding nothing to strip off the accursed creature. Which can mean only one thing... its wards were of a supernatural nature. They were no simple spells. [_dispel magic_ has no effect on supernatural effects]

Stepping back, Jarrith calls forth a blessing of the Flame, briefly lifting the spirits of the gathered. [_bless_] Meanwhile, the warlock backs against the ruined stained glass, though he suddenly appears on the other side of the altar as well! [_flee the scene_]

The spurned witch angrily mutters the syllables to her spell again, this time with more success. The blue bolt slams into the beast, causing a minor wound. [_magic missile_, 4hp] Khensu seizes the moment to flank the creature, but its dead flesh deflects all but a scratch. [axe hits; 11hp before DR]

Rushing to the side, Ireena lets loose another bolt. The bolt strikes true, exploding into white flame... but the red glow mutes it, and the tip is not strong enough to pierce dead flesh. [Hits, damage negated by DR and energy resistance] Ashlyn, however, uses the distraction to step aside and cut at the monster. As she does so, she notes the dais glow softly white, though the dead flesh still turns away much of the force. [Both attacks hit; 28hp total before DR; moderately wounded]

*Chapel: Round 4 (Partial)*

Ashlyn's blow is enough to rouse the beast's attention, and it ignores the false Marot for the paladin. Its jaws crush Ashyln's shield arm almost through her armor... and though it stings, she is unscathed. But it then that she realizes her trusty shield is not readied. [Misses]

The dead flesh begins to undue some of the damage done to it.

*Chapel: Round 4 (Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, S: Beast, T: Tessa, Z: Dead Karrnath Zombie.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Orange Border: Blind, White Border: Prone. Shadowy and dark regions marked (Ashlyn's _everburning torch_ and Tessa's _eternal lantern_).

S: 28 [moderately wounded, fast healing]
T: 18 [_bless_ 50 rounds]
J: 14 [_cat's grace_ 28 rounds; _bless_ 50 rounds; 4/5 turns] 
M: 7 [_bless_ 50 rounds]
J: 5 [32/38, drained 2 levels; _bless_ 50 rounds; _mirror images_ (2 images), 28 rounds]
K: 5 [_bless_ 50 rounds; shifting 4 rounds]
I: 3 [_bless_ 50 rounds]
b: 3 [_bless_ 50 rounds]
A: 2 [_bless_ 50 rounds]


----------



## James Heard (Mar 19, 2008)

Janis moves into melee with the creature, reciting a harvest blessing while reaching to unless the wrath of the seasons on its flesh.

Moving to U10, Casting _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on the creature for 2d8+5 damage, touch attack


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 19, 2008)

Ashlyn, realizing that she might just need her shield in the immediate future, readies it before striking once again, and with the same dedicated focus as in the previous round she smites the creature yet again.


[Attack: +15; damage: 1d10+1d6+9; smite on attack, weapon treated as good aligned to bypass DR]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wanting to gain a better vantage point on the fight, Jarrith quickly scrambles up onto the altar so he can see the beast over the head of Lady Ashlyn.  He then calls forth a prayer to the Flame for deific vengeance against the undead creature.

(Move to X12 / Cast _Deific Vengean_ce: 5d6 damage, Will save for half damage)

Sir Khensu howls in frustration that his blows are not causing as much damage as he would like.  "Damn you beast!  Damn you!" (Full attack)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

As the image disappears out of existance of where he once stood by the altar, Marot regroups himself as he notices some of dead flesh re-knit and unleashes an arcing blast of holy energy towards the wolf-vampire.

"Someone!" He yells,"The ALTAR!"



OOC: +9 ranged touch (w/ bless and PBS) 4d6+5 (use AP if necessary to hit)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tessa curled her lip in frustration- nothing they were doing seemed to phase the creature more than a moment.  After a moment's debate, she called upon the power of the Sovereign Host, hoping to strengthen her allies for the brutal fight.

OOC: Casting Prayer


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

*Chapel: Round 4 (Complete)*

With a strident prayer to Olladra on her lips, Tessa infuses those nearby with the Sovereign's luck. [_prayer_] At the same time, Jarrith scrambles atop the pristine altar, sending forth another blast of holy might---the beast's skin sizzles under the power. [Damage taken after save] Gaining his footing, the cleric yells out an imprecation to the Flame, and the fiend is rocked by more pain from the heavens. [5hp after save; significantly wounded] It is soon followed by the warlock's holy blast, causing the wounded beast to stagger back! [Ranged touch hits; 18hp; near destruction]

Seeing her time to strike, Janis stridently calls forth a prayer affirming life, and attempts to touch the creature. But it is canny in its wounded state, and hops aside at the clumsy swipe. [_cure mod_; touch attack 9 misses; charged held] But the beast cannot turn fast enough to avoid the shifter's axe. The two shift chops, however, only weaken it slightly, the dead flesh tougher than steal. [Hit's twice; 22hp before DR]

Another bolt from Ireena sails wide, but Ashlyn will not be denied! Calling forth the Host, she plunges her holy blade deep into the beast, bringing it to the floor! [smite attack hits; 24hp before DR; creature downed]

*Chapel: Round 5 (Complete)*

But the beast does not collapse; its dark powers dissolve it into a dark cloud that quickly floats off towards the ruined glass and out into the empty night. It is soon beyond sight.

*Chapel: End of Combat*

Status
T: 18 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds]
J: 14 [_cat's grace_ 28 rounds; _bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds; 4/5 turns] 
M: 7 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds]
J: 5 [32/38, drained 2 levels; _bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds; _mirror images_ (2 images), 28 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds; holding a _cure moderate wounds_ charge]
K: 5 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds; shifting 4 rounds]
I: 3 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds]
b: 3 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds]
A: 2 [_bless_ 49 rounds; _prayer_ 6 rounds]


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 21, 2008)

When the creature's body dissolves into a dark cloud, Ashlyn concentrates and looks carefully at the creature, examining it's aura even as the dark cloud departs the room.

[Use Ashlyn's specialized _Detect undead_ spell-like ability to look at the dark cloud]
[The undead aura should appear to be of the following strength depending on HD: Moderate (3-8HD) | Strong (9-20HD) | Overwhelming (21+HD)]


Ashlyn then walks back to the altar, deep in thought, as she resumes her Vigil.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 21, 2008)

As the sword in Ashlyn's hand plunges into the beast and causes it to dissolve into a cloud... Khensu rears back and growls again in pent-up fury.  "AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!  NNNAAAAAARRRRR!!!"  With nothing but the barest hint of control, the shifter keeps swinging his axe back and forth through the cloud and chases after it as it floats off.  All of his pain, both emotional and physical, ushers the inquistor to continue his vegeance after the disappearing form.

Jarrith leaps down from the altar and sprints after the shifter.  "Khensu!  Khensu!  Control, brother!  Calm down!  Calm down!!!"  He reaches where the shifter stands screaming into the night, and tries to grab Khensu's arm as it swings the giant axehead about it uncontrolled fury.  "Brother!  Enough!  Enou-- OOOOOOFFF!"

Unable to restrain himself, Khensu swings his arm backwards and smacks Jarrith in the head with his gauntleted hand... sending him spawling.  This uncharacteristic action is enough to snap some sense of reality back into the ex-paladin's head, and when he looks down and sees Jarrith lying on the ground with a hand up to his eye... Khensu's ranting immediately ends.  The two men look at each other for a moment, neither one quite believing the cuffing that Jarrith just received... and Sir Khensu immediately drops his axe with a clang.  He drops down to his knees and brings his head back to release a howl not of anger this time, but of nothing but pain.

Knowing that the action was accidental and uncontrolled, Jarrith crawls back to his friend and brings both of them to their feet.  He leads Khensu like a ragdoll back over to the altar, and put him back into place... and immediately the shifter returns to his chanting and prayers... this time even louder and more strident than he was before.

Jarrith glances at the others in the room with a small look of embarassment... shrugs his shoulders once... then turns and joins his brother kneeling at the altar.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 21, 2008)

Janis heals herself with a gesture, dusting off the detritus of battle as best as she can before sitting down unceremoniously on the dais, smoothing the wrinkled lines of her forehead down with her fingertips. She arches her eyebrow at Khensu, but says nothing.

_Oh, but *I* am a danger to the others. Not like the *other *madmen, not* I*. Oh, how their Flame makes petty princelings of each of them..._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot takes in the odd behaviors of the others after the vampire is put down.

"What?"  He says aloud.

"We are just attacked by a hideous vampire who has no fear of sunlight or holy symbols, and nothing is said about it?"

"*By the Flame* -- that creature could, and mostly likely _WILL_ be back _sooner_, rather than _later_."

"We were lucky that only one of us felt its unholy touch."

To himself,"_But I wonder which one of them got the worse end of that  deal."_

He looks at each of his companions then sighs heavily, making a quick gesture, before another image of Marot appears kneeling next to Khensu and Jarrith at the altar.  Soon after, the one still looking around at his companions winks out of existence.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> [Use Ashlyn's specialized _Detect undead_ spell-like ability to look at the dark cloud]



As Khensu swings his axe in impotent rage---nothing harms the foul dust---Ashlyn casts forth her gaze. But her Lightbringer training fails her, for though her mind tells her that the departing foe is a vampire, her gift tells her that creature is not undead. 

Ireena looks harrowed, then nods at Marot's comments. "You do not return to baking when the wolf has beaten down your door! What was that thing?! Are we truly safe now, if a thing of such  nature can attack us in a holy place?!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jarrith turns from the altar to look at Marot and Ireena, and his brow furrows.  "What would have us do?  Go charging through the castle looking for where it went?  Um... I think it felt pretty obvious when we walked into this place that the whole area is tainted and evil.  So what we just experienced is something we probably should have expected.  And yeah, it might very well happen again.  But so be it.  In this place, it shouldn't surprise."

He shrugs his shoulders and motions to Khensu with his head.  "It doesn't change the fact that what we came here for still needs to be done.  And quite frankly, we've spent enough of our time running all over this land dealing with all manner of other things first... finding the sword, the medallion, the werewolves... that I really don't want to postpone this _again_ just to go chasing after whatever it was we just faced.  Once we finish what we need to do here then yeah, we can talk about it... but for now, we need to do what we need to do."

He looks at the young woman and says pointedly "As I said when we first came in here... if you don't want to wait, you don't have to.  I'm sure one of us not doing anything will be willing to take you back down the mountain.  But the rest of us need to complete our vigil, and that's all there is to it."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He looks at the young woman and says pointedly "As I said when we first came in here... if you don't want to wait, you don't have to.  I'm sure one of us not doing anything will be willing to take you back down the mountain.  But the rest of us need to complete our vigil, and that's all there is to it."



Ireena slumps some, obviously tired and a bit scared. "You may have the will and experience to fight such things, but few in Barovia do. But just to go on as if nothing happened... it seems to be turning the eye when fire is at your back. I am just tired. But we must speak of this more in the morning."

Ireena again settles down to try to get some sleep. But this time, she settles down much closer to the altar.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

He listens to Jarrith's comments and nods slightly.

"Brother, I agree with you about rushing headlong through this place."

"However, does anyone here actually know what that thing was?"

"My eyes and mind tell me that was a vampire, but I saw it stand unfazed within the rays of the sun, then I saw it disregard the holy symbol of Ashlyn's.  These acts are not consistent with the teachings of the Flame in that area -- the creature should have been affected if it was indeed a true vampire."

"What chills my soul to the core is whether this horrid place has spawned a new type of vampire that is superior to what we have come to know from Karnnath....  Imagine a vampire army marching across Khorvaire under the light of the sun..."

Marot shudders.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Tessa thought things through for a while before she began to speak.  "It seemed like a vampire all right, but warded somehow, protected by something more resilient than simple spells.  It wasn't invulnerable, though, whatever special protections it may have had- that gives us hope.  Perhaps something about the foul nature of this castle strengthens it- either way, we hurt it.  I'm willing to stay, and stand out the vigil- if nothing else, we can draw upon the power of the altar for help if it returns."

OOC: Anything from Knowledge-arcana or Religion that might be helpful?


----------



## James Heard (Mar 21, 2008)

Janis shrugs.

"Whatever it is doesn't seem to matter very much, does it? It's attacked us, and we beat it. Even if we didn't kill it, we beat it."

"I'm sure there are some academic matters to resolve at some point, but in the end we're not writing a book about it and, she said looking at Ireena, "It's not like any fool should be so ignorant to not expect such creatures in this valley no matter where they are. Perhaps here especially, given its protected nature and age."

Again the pale witch shrugs.

"Personally I found it quite invigorating. We must be doing something right if such a creature attacked us _here_ with another gravespawn so obviously destroyed in our midst."


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 21, 2008)

Ashlyn turns to look at the others from where she has settled down for her Vigil, her faces is troubled as she speaks, "All that I know tells me that that thing was a vampire, the shapeshifting, the repairing of dead flesh, the gaseous form upon being badly injured ... however there are several things that don't fit, the apparent immunity to daylight, apparent immunity to being repelled by a holy symbol, and finally it did not appear to be an undead to my sight."

Ashlyn remains thoughtful and yet troubled as she continues, "The only thing that would make any sense to my mind is that somehow this vampire, as I believe it to be, has managed to gain wards of some sort that protect it against the common weakness of its kind. That would imply two things, first that the creature could be anyone, and even I would not be able to tell that it was in fact an undead being, and secondly that we have even less reason to trust Lord Sergei, for if he is able to walk the halls of this place unmolested, then he must have some connection to the creature ... if he is not other than he seems himself."

"Nonetheless, though we have much to discuss, I would prefer to do so once I have finished sitting Vigil."

Ashlyn then settles back down as she once again focuses her mind on the Vigil, setting aside other concerns until later.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 23, 2008)

The conversation dies as the faithful turn back to their vigil. Tessa keeps a keen watch, while Ireena tries to sleep. Janis, her bravado aside, has some difficulty sleeping... the weakness in her bones from the creatures soul-sapping bite and a growing anger that mutters restlessly in her mind... all conspire against her.

[sblock=Janis]Janis, as noted earlier, gained two points of taint (depravity) from the energy drain. This has manifested as the "aggressive" trait: Janis is now more easily angered, making it more difficult to hide those feelings. In combat, because of her overly aggressive nature, see now suffers a -1 penalty to Armor class. I'll post more rules on taint soon, but if you have any questions, let me know[/sblock]

Eventually, a muted light can be seen through the remains of the stained windows. As the sun dawns in the east, the altar glows with a warm light, filling those nearby with hope and warmth. But it affects each differently.

For Khensu, his anger is stilled, and his despair assuaged. His peace brings him back his connection to the Flame, and once again quiet confidence flows from the shifters. [Atoned; Khensu's paladin levels are restored]

For Marot and Jarrith, the response is different. Though they hear no voice, they feel something inside calling them to stop the ills of this place. To truly atone, to be cleansed of their ills, the must find the way to stop the dread evil of the Curse. Only then will their hearts be free. [_Quest_: Find the truth behind the Curse, and find a way to stop it. You feel that the Tome is involved somehow. After doing so, the _atonement_ kicks in.]

But, for Ashlyn, the warm altar has the most striking change. First, she feels the strength of the Symbol is renewed; it lacks only the final ritual to bring it to full power. She knows, just looking at it, that it can now turn away the hearts of the living dead and will be a watchful ward against evil acts. [It now acts as a holy symbol of _phylactery of faithfulness_] Yet, the greatest transformation is yet to come. For as the dawn fades, a single beam of true, pure sunlight strike the altar... and when it is gone, a silver caw fills the empty chambers and a raven with silver highlights and golden eyes sits on the mantle before the paladin... before the Knight of the Raven. [Ashlyn may now take levels in the Knight of the Raven PrC and finally level up!]

But, for the others, it is a new day. A day with which the fears of the early night are not dispelled, but ever present. What was that thing? And what now?

[Anyone who kept vigil without some means of going without sleep are fatigued for today.]


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 23, 2008)

[Ashlyn has a ring of sustenance so she doesn't need 8 hours sleep ]

Ashlyn slowly rises from her knees, an astonished expression on her face, as she looks at the dark bird on the mantle before her. She seems to speak to the bird, though no one else of those present can make out what she says, and the bird caws as if to answer her, the silver tones of the raven echoing with surprising clarity within the chapel. A moment later the sable and silver bird spreads it's wings and takes flight, circling the chapel once before coming to land on Ashlyn's outstretched shield arm. The raven and the knight stare at each other in silence for a moment before the raven turns its head to look carefuuly at the others within the room, one by one.

Ashlyn turns to look at her companions and in a voice still unsteady in astonishment, she speaks, "My friends, this is Korppi"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2008)

With the coming of dawn, Tessa set herself to her normal morning ritual.  While it did not have the deep restorative power of a full vigil, the familiarity and comfort of the routine provided a soothing of its own as she reconnected herself with the power of the Sovereign Host.  

OOC: Tessa also needs only two hours of sleep normally- if she is still effectively fatigued, she will cast Lesser Restoration on herself.  Otherwise she will simply complete her daily prayer ritual before we get ready to move on.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 23, 2008)

Janis goes to sleep without comment after the party's articulations about vampires/not-vampires.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2008)

As the stream of light hits the altar in the morning and a raven appears upon it, Sir Khensu looks up and gazes contentedly at the bird's arrival.



			
				Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "My friends, this is Korppi"



The shifter slowly pushes himself to his feet, and for the first time in a few days, he smiles wide and brightly... his extended shifter canines glistening in the light of dawn.  With an aura about him that is one part contentment, and one part desire... Sir Khensu turns and bows deeply to Lady Ashlyn.  "It is a pleasure to meet your new friend, m'Lady.  I look forward to fighting for the Light with you and Korppi many times in the future." 

Jarrith also then stands up... and his eyes immediately begin darting around the room... checking out the doors and windows and passages to and from the room.  "Wild night, huh?" he says matter-of-factly... completely downplaying everything that occured.  He rubs his eyes and shakes his head to try and clear some cobwebs, and when that doesn't work he pulls out his holy symbol and makes a quick incantation... which sets off a spell that immediately puts a spring back in his step.  (Cast Lesser Restoration)

He nods at Korppi the raven, pats his shifter friend on the shoulder in happiness that the paladin has regained his spirit, and then he moves over to Janis when she awakes and squats down by her.  "How're you feeling, Janis?  Looks like you're still suffering some lingering effects.  You allow me to check you out?  See what we need to do to get you back at full strength?  Just give me the word."  He grins at her.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 24, 2008)

Janis performs her morning tasks without comment or paying the others much attention whatsoever.

"You'll be pleased to take your condescension elsewhere. I need nothing from you or any of the rest of you," Janis says through narrowed eyes.

"Have you all finished bowing and scraping to this place? Can we get on with finding the creature from last night and killing it now?"


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 25, 2008)

Ashlyn turns a steady gaze on the druidess as she speaks, "I'd swear that your tongue's a tad sharper this morning, ... still you make a good point and I for one am all for searching out that creature and finishing it. Perhaps we might even find the library and the crypts on the way."

Ashlyn then murmurs a short phrase, the words fading into incomprehensibility even as they are spoken, and a soft light seems to flow over the lady paladin invigorating her and wiping away the traces of fatigue that were beginning to appear.

Finally she places the symbol of ravenkind around her neck once more and picks up her shield and blade, ready to move out.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jarrith at Janis for a few seconds after his attempt to offer assistance is thrown back in his face.  He keeps his smile locked on her for a moment, then suddenly he stands up and turns to the other.  "Janis' time of the month again, it seems.  Funny... I could have sworn she had it just a couple days ago.  And a couple days ago before that.  And last week.  Twice."   He leaves her be and begins walking around the chapel, taking stock of the ways out.  "I'm all for finding the library.  I agree that should be our next place to go, because we need that tome.  Both for the job we were hired to do, but also for the answers it is supposed to contain."

He glances back at Tessa and asks "Do you have any blessings to remove the effects of lack of sleep?  I have one more prayer for that which I can use on Sir Khensu, if you have one to bless Marot with."  If Tessa responds in the positive, Jarrith nods, then casts a blessing upon the shifter, which immediately awakens and refreshes the big man.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He glances back at Tessa and asks "Do you have any blessings to remove the effects of lack of sleep?  I have one more prayer for that which I can use on Sir Khensu, if you have one to bless Marot with."  If Tessa responds in the positive, Jarrith nods, then casts a blessing upon the shifter, which immediately awakens and refreshes the big man.




Tessa nodded.  "I can do that," she replied.  Invoking the power of the Sovereign Host, she did what she could to assuage the warlock's fatigue.

OOC: Tessa will use her Lesser Restoration on Marot, as suggested.  With her ring, she shouldn't be too fatigued herself, and if she is, she isn't exactly a front-line fighter, so she shouldn't be too handicapped.  If we live, she will get a decent rest later.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 25, 2008)

"One of these days your humor will earn you a long shift in a coffin, feral," Janis mutters, her eyes mere slits as she gathered her things for the day's killing.

Her face remains in an unusual complexion the entire time, even more bone white than normal with barely disguised disgust and fury, her fists clenching and releasing in the more or less automatic gesture that Janis often uses to attempt to relieve the blood flow to her lips when pressed together this tightly.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

Rest avoided by fatigued vanished, the group reexamines their location.





[You are in the Chapel. The raven icon and anything left on the dead Karrnathi zombie are still untouched. Tessa has the book of Knight of the Raven rituals.]

Status
T: Unharmed, down 1 _lesser restoration_
J: Unharmed, down 2 _lesser restoration_
J: 38/38, drained 2 levels


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"At which point are you going to realize that everyone needs help at some point?" He says to the pale lady.

"Here you are, afflicted by the curse of the werefolk, now bitten by a vampire, and yet you still refuse all aid proffered."

Marot shakes his head.

"You will be the death of us all, woman."

Now, turning to the others,"Any idea where they keep the books in this joint?"


----------



## James Heard (Mar 26, 2008)

Janis snarls with rage and contempt at the barbarian's effrontery.

"I will certainly be the death of _one_ of you if you don't stop with your sanctimonious meddling, savage!" Janis swings at a nearby wall with a jab to take the head off any trouble that might transpose itself between herself and her rage.

Wheeling on the intrusive, repulsive little man, Janis wags an accusing finger.

"Next you'll blame me for the King's men I met on the road while leaving Cyre, I suppose _that_ was my fault too? Save your words. I have nothing more to say to you, b#%tard. You're nothing but near human garbage that I've had the displeasure of finding myself associated with!" Janis says, swiftly raising a bony hand to forestall further comment at her cloudy expression.

"How does it feel to shine a light on the heart of others while festering inside you own? When I need a valet to attend my affairs _I shall inform you_." Janis says icily.

Janis frowns as she turns. _I'll kill him. I'll really kill him,_ she thinks. _I'm just sniping and grousing at the feral and the others, but if that cretin says one more word I'm going to find a way to feed _*him*_ to the vermin that infest this place._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 26, 2008)

As Janis goes off on Marot... Jarrith stands there looking at her.  _She's out of her head.  She is truly out of her head._

After her fury overflows and spews forth... Jarrith can finally stand it no more.  "All right!  That's it!!!"

He steps right over to the little woman and points a finger right into her face, not caring one lick how she might react.  "You are nothing but a vindictive, pissy, little shrew of a woman who thinks that having hardships growing up gives you the right to look down upon everybody else!  And I've put up with you and your constant sniping all these years because we were usually fighting a common enemy... despite the fact I'd much rather see you teleported across the entirey of Khorvaire than actually spend time with you!"

Jarrith points to Marot.  "But when you start threatening MY FRIENDS with harm... THAT'S IT!!!  I'm done!  I do not know if this is the lycan curse that is wiggling away at your soul, the injuries the vampire gave to you are cuaing your head to blow up, or if you have finally just given up all pretense of being a civil, rational human being... but I will not spend ONE MORE SECOND working with you!  I'm done!"

He turns to the others and says simply.  "So long as this woman stays with the group, I will not be.  She's going to be the death of us all... either by finally giving into the curse, or slicing our throats in the night.  I'm heading back to the village, and then will be leaving this land altogther... Master Ochem and his commission be damned!"

He turns and starts walking out of the chapel to leave the castle altogther.

**********

OOC: I realize the James has been "playing the character" as he thinks Janis should be played... but at this point there is no conceivable way Jarrith (and Khensu by extension) would ever continue with the group the way it is going.  The Jarrith/Janis dynamic has always rested on a razor's edge, but with James insisting on taking Janis further away from the group all in the name of "following what the character would do"... I'm not willing to try and justify why Jarrith would stay grouped with her anymore.  I now have to do what MY character would do... which is finally leave that woman behind altogether.

Basically what I'm saying is that if James does not choose to have Janis submit to the curse removal and try and fight against her nature now... rather than voluntarily following it deeper into the darkness, then Jarrith and Khensu are dropping out of the game.  I just don't find trying to roleplay against Janis rather than against the NPCs to be fun anymore.

Sorry to have to be that way... but the whole "lone wolf" in the party gimmick is so played out and it makes abolsutely no sense why the others would put up with it.  Especially now with her threatening members of the party.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tessa stood silently, her mouth half-open in amazement as the simmering tensions that had festered for so long erupted into near-physical conflict.  She reached out almost reflexively as Jarrith began to walk away, but she pulled her hand closed, unable to find the words that might bring the man back.  It must be the aura of the place- it was enough to twist the mind even fully awake, and the night had been a long one.  "Perhaps now is not the best time to go seeking through this foul place," she said, little louder than a whisper for fear of setting off another tirade.  "At least until we are united, perhaps we might go back to the village.  If cannot work together, we will find only our own deaths, I fear..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 27, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Savage?"  Marot says cooly,"If by insulting my region of origin brings you solace, then so be it."

"Are you so self absorbed to not see that you pose an imminent threat to any one of us?  Did you not see the sheer power and ferocity that possessed Jarrith in the wood?"

He pauses for a moment to see if any of that made it into the recesses of her brain.

"If not for Tessa's prayer, several of us would probably be 'taking a long shift in a coffin' -- to use your terminology."

"But you play and toy with the curse, testing your mettle and resolve against it like it is some carnival game.  You will eventually lose.  And then what?  How many others will you make suffer for your arrogance?"

He shakes his head as he puts his hands palms down on the altar.  

"I cannot continue with you -- the vampire last night was powerful enough an adversary -- having another at your back is sheer madness."

He sees the stalker and inquisitor heading towards the door.

"Hold up brothers, I feel I must join you."


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 27, 2008)

Ashlyn shakes her head in disbelief and speaks in a clear ringing voice "I cannot believe this, that you choose to do this now of all times. Now when we stand in a vampire's lair, and no ordinary vampire at that, you all bicker and fight like bitter old women."

Ashlyn then points at Marot, Jarrith, and Janis as she speaks, "The three of you have all been affected by the taint of these lands, and while I have not yet fully determined its nature, I am sure that it is supernatural in origin. Perhaps it is that which is affecting you even now, yet I believed you all stronger than that. I will do all that I can to rid you of the taint, but I need time in which to do so."

Ashlyn then looks at each of them in turn as she speaks, "Many harsh words have been spoken here and whilst they won't soon be forgotten, could you three not put those words that have been spoken aside for now whilst we continue to combat the ills that plague this land?"

Ashlyn then turns to Janis, "Janis, would you not allow Tessa to attempt to remove the Lycan curse once more, for I would not wish to see you become as Jarrith was?"

The lady paladin then waits for her various companions to respond ...

[Ashlyn is using all of her considerable diplomatic skills here to try and convince everyone to stay together]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

Khensu looks concerned as Jarrith and Marot begin to storm off, the look clear on his face. He bites his lips a moment, then turns to them and quietly speaks aside. "My Brothers. We are tired. And the Stormhand has too be more snippy of late, but I do see her fears, her distrust. I have seen the look on others who only see you as a danger, and their death---just yesterday. I know you have tried, my Brother Jarrith, but we must persist. We must continue to try, for failure will cost Janis, us, and anyone who gets near. We must listen, and we must not judge---for that just leads to distrust. We must keep strong. We must defend against the darkness, for that it our pledge."

Ireena shakes her head as the group begins to splinter. When Ashlyn has her say, she chimes in. "You---", she points a finger at Janis, "are an insufferable know-it-all who puts her bony nose in everyone's business because you think you know better. It is only fortunate for the rest of us that you are often right, though not in my personal matters." She looks hotly at the others, especially the Flamists. "I have seen the woman tend the dying and sick for hours. The villagers tell me she goes door to door checking on their ills and tending them in her direct if not friendly way. Yes, you fight the wolves at the door, but she tends the wounds the wolves leaves. And this is the way you treat her?" She shakes her head. "The Pale Lady is an insufferable guest at times, and her refusal to get the Curse broken is madness, but I have not seen her tear through her own men in a mad fury or betray her cause due to mental control. She seems to bear your sins; you should be willing to bear hers."

Shen turns her head to the Stormhand again. "But your refusal to break the Curse is folly! You berate me for my supposed dangerous infatuation, but you are wed to the wolf and keep him there! Do you truly need that darkness? Are you so fragile? This is the not the woman of anger and forthright I knew. This is a woman who uses barbs in defense, and thinks danger will keep her safe. You are trading you self-sovereignty to be a slave to the wolf." She looks exasperated. "You once told me you were not being cruel with your tongue, that you wished only to help. Perhaps you too will listen now."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jarrith spins around and stares at Khensu, then glances at Marot.  The two of them stares at each other for a few seconds, then Jarrith turns back to Khensu and his eyes narrow.

"Fine.  Whatever.  We find the tome, go back to town, get the information we need out of it, and turn the tome over to Ochem.  At that point I'm pretty sure Ochem and the caravan will leave at that point, and it's then I'll decide whether or not to go with them."

He begins walking back to the group within the chapel.  He crosses his arms and looks one at a time at Ashlyn, Janis, Tessa, and Khensu.  "What's the plan?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2008)

The Stormhand looks at Ireena for a moment, inscrutable thoughts going through here head. She then throws up her hands and sighs exasperatedly. Looking at the others with suspicion, she waves Tessa over, and allows the Curse to be broken---or at least the priestess to try.

[_remove curse_]

But this time, the Host is successful, and Tessa feels the dark coils lift around Janis soul. She also feels something oily and slippery lift from the druidess' mind---a thing of madness and anger. A part of Tessa, deep inside, the part she recognizes as from Khyber, growls away the dark thing, but she then knows the source of it. Taint.

[Taint removed and lycan curse lifted.]

Janis looks at the others, the aggression gone, though the suspicion is only lessened. "A dark madness on my mind may have made my words sharper, and perhaps made the intent less unwilling, but the root cause has not lifted, Flamists. You still bandied about veiled warning of retributions and less hidden threats on my person. I suggest you look to your own house first before disparaging mine." Apparently, that is a Stormhand apology. She turns her pale countenance to the Castle. "But this damned Curse on this place tried to have me, as it has tried to have us all. I *will*  put an end to it, to 'slay' the wolf. I can do no less. Other troubles..."---her face darkens---"will have to wait."

As her words echo the empty halls, the group still had to decide how to move on.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 3, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot looks on with interest as Tessa makes her plea to the Host to remove the wolf taint from the Stormhand.

As he sees the curse undone, he breathes a sigh of relief.

"At last, we can put this behind us."

He looks around to the other Flamists, then to the others.

"You will hear no more complaints from me -- my quarrel was with the lycan curse, nothing more."

He pauses for a moment.

"Now, where do you suppose they keep the books in this place?  Upstairs or downstairs?"  His attempt at levity doesn't come out properly, as he is still troubled by the events of the past couple of days.  Now, without having to watch his back for a werewolf, Marot hopes to relax his mind as best as could be done in an evil castle.


OOC: from the map, it doesn't look like there are any more doors on this floor that we haven't been through, unless there is one on the SW wall of K9?

Also, is the chapel one floor, or does it have an overhang or balcony above? (looked like it might from the battle map) If so, any idea how high up it is?  Marot could d.door himself up there for a quick look-see.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2008)

OOC: There are no other doors you see on this level. The Chapel has a balcony 50' up, and stairs going down to the south and up to the north. There is also the large stairway up near the entrance what looks to be stairs down the hall from the dining room (where Sergei exited).


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 5, 2008)

Ashlyn points towards the balcony upstairs, "I would guess that the library would be found upstairs somewhere. Perhaps the stairs there lead up to the balcony. At least it would be a good place to begin our search."

Ashlyn then collects her stuff and then turns to look at the equipment of the Karrnathi zombie. After contemplating it for a few moments she obviously comes to a decision and carefully places the armor and the amulet into the haversack with the rest of the groups gear. The mace that caused Marot to flinch, she examines without touching it, and frowns. Then she takes out a leather glove and carefully uses it to place the weapon in the haversack.
Finally she looks at her raven, and then at the icon on the altar, and then coming to a decision she reverently takes the icon from the altar and places it in the haversack as well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tessa nodded in agreement with Ashlyn's suggestion.  "We may as well start at the top and work down.  I don't want to spend any more time her than we must- who knows when that vampiric creature will return?"  With that she hefted her lantern and moved towards the stairway up- though she stopped at the base of the stairs to allow one of the more "careful" folks to scout the way.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

Ashlyn gathers the remains of the dead zombie, and her hand briefly goes numb as she puts away its unwholesome weapon. The icon, however, gives her a different feeling---one of strength, and holiness---that soon disappears as it goes into the sack.

The north room is a small alcove, guarded on both sides by silent statues with thick arms and faces lost in shadow. Beyond is an ancient wooden staircase. Testing it, Jarrith finds the structure creaks loudly despite his best efforts at stealth. Shrugging, the Stalker trudges on, finding the structure strong enough to bear his weight. Soon enough, he signals for the others to join him at the top of the stair.

The party finds themselves at a long balcony that overlooks the vast, rubble-strewn chapel. Two large, ornate thrones stand in the middle of the balcony, facing the altar below. A study set of double doors exit to the west.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

Ashlyn looks around cautiously from the balcony as she moves over towards the double doors. She then concentrates briefly as if she were looking through them, as she uses her abilities to check for the presence of undead.

[Detect undead (in the direction of double doors) 60ft range; penetrates 3ft of wood]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2008)

Ashlyn detects no signs of undead beyond the doors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 7, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Shall we?" Marot says as he gestures towards the double doors.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

Ashlyn nods, "I don't sense any undead on the other side ... we should be good to proceed."


Ashlyn then turns to speak to Jarrith and Tessa, "The Icon of Ravenloft , the silver statue from the alter, is said to be a powerful weapon of the Knight of the Raven for turning back undead. Since it seems that at least some form of undead reside within these walls perhaps it would be prudent if one of you were to carry it?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 7, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

He looks at the lady paladin and shrugs his shoulders.

"The only ones with the power to turn the undead would be Jarrith or Tessa."

"So it would not make sense for any of the rest of us to carry the icon."


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 7, 2008)

Ashlyn turns to look directly at Marot and in a level voice she says, "I believe I was speaking to Jarrith and Tessa."

She then stares at him for a long moment before she asks, with a hint of concern on her voice, "Mentioning the blatantly obvious is not like you ... are you okay? "


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 7, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"My mistake -- I'm afraid I wasn't paying complete attention at the time..."   He shakes his head slightly.

The dark voices in his head have had their toll on the warlock's attention span lately -- with more and more of the voices whispering obscene things that could be done to the Stormhand in her weakened state......


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> Ashlyn nods, "I don't sense any undead on the other side ... we should be good to proceed."
> 
> 
> Ashlyn then turns to speak to Jarrith and Tessa, "The Icon of Ravenloft , the silver statue from the alter, is said to be a powerful weapon of the Knight of the Raven for turning back undead. Since it seems that at least some form of undead reside within these walls perhaps it would be prudent if one of you were to carry it?"




Tessa looks at Jarrith for a moment before speaking.  "If you would entrust me with such an artifact, I would be honored," she replied to Ashlyn primly.  "But I fear that the evil aura of this place may hamper the normal effects of divine energy, even in such a direct fashion..."


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 9, 2008)

"In this place I fear we will need all the power and abilities that we have and move. It may be that the aura of this place will hamper any attempts to use positive energy to thwart the undead, but we will not know until we try, and perhaps the power that this Icon possesses will be sufficient to counteract that effect."

"If we survive, I would see this Icon and the book you still carry returned to their proper place on the altar in the chapel, but they may yet be necessary to us in overcoming the taint of this dark place. For now it would be folly not to use whatsoever tools we have at hand to the best effect that we might manage."

Ashlyn then breathes in and says softly, 
"I would surely entrust you with this Icon, for I cannot use both it and the Symbol ... not while I also wield a weapon. ... And it would make no sense at all not to use it at all."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2008)

A shiver runs through Jarrith's spine after all that has happened.  Aggression, anger, fear, paranoia... if the lands below was bad, the castle is many times worse.  Only Janis' recovery from the curse and Ashlyn's acquiring of her raven have been small bright spots in an otherwise dismal day.

As they glance out over the balcony to the chapel and altar below, the shifter sighs heavily.  "Friends... let us take a moment to remember how we reached this holy place.  It might be the only haven in an otherwise unholy hell.  If we be chased by the darkness, we should make sure we can make it back here without fail."  Khensu then takes a few moments to visualize in his mind the doors and halls they have taken to get to the chapel, so he could retrace his steps back here if need be.

Jarrith meanwhile listens intently to the conversation regarding the Icon of Ravenloft.  When Tessa mentions she would be honored to wield it, Jarrith nods and raises his hand in deference.  "It's yours, Tessa.  I sometimes channel the power of the divine in different ways than the destruction of the undead, so you would probably make the most use of it anyway."

He then moves to the double doors and puts an ear against it to listen for what might be on the other side... and then closes his eyes to concentrate on the presence of evil that might be beyond.  (Listen check and _Detect Evil_ at will through the doors)

If he hears or senses nothing, he tells the group that he will open the doors so they can see what lays beyond them.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2008)

The Stalker feels for evil beyond the door, and though the wood deadens the sense, he knows at least there is nothing immediately beyond. With no complaints from the others, Jarrith opens the doors wide. 

Shadows seem to dance across the high, vaulted ceiling in this wide hall. A low moan rises and falls, intoning sadness and despair. A trick of the wind, likely, though telling in this place. Dimly, in the shadows ahead, can be seen another set of double doors like the first.

Cautiously crossing, the group once again presses open the next door after detecting no immediate threats. Beyond is a dark antechamber that lies between two sets of massive double doors. Between the doors, two alcoves hold grinning skeletons facing each other across the darkness. 

[To speed things up, I'll move forward from generally empty halls. If someone want(ed) to do something in them (search, cast a spell, whatever) let me know.]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sir Khensu glances back and forth down the long hallway that leads from the front of the castle back to the chapel's balcony.  He closes his eyes for a moment to visualize how they entered the chapel on the floor below, then points in the direction of the new set of double doors.  "I believe this hallway matches close to the hall below us... so my guess is that the grand staircase that rose from the front hall one flight down might empty into the area beyond those doors.  I wonder if perhaps that staircase rises up to a third level as well?"

Jarrith nods once at the observation, then glances into the antechamber to look at the two skeletons staring across at each other.  "These two things might just be regular skeletons, but let's not take it purely on faith.  Who knows what magics are running wild in this place?"

When the group is ready, he steps into the antechamber, and then moves to open the new set of double doors if there is nothing stopping him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot turns a harsh eye towards both of the skeletons.

"What type of family decorates their castle with _skeletons_." 

"First, the lord of the castle tells us that we are unsafe here, afterwards, a strange vampire attacks us in the chapel, now we see skeletons as decor."

"My opinion of Sergei is rapidly decreasing."

He turns towards the new set of double doors and sighs.

"I'm almost afraid to see what lies behind door #2"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Despite the warmth of her cloak, Tessa shivered at the fearful chill of the place.  She held her lantern up as high as she could, providing some illumination for the scouts to work with.  In her other hand, she held the relic that Ashlyn had loaned her, and her wand of missiles was tucked into her belt, ready for quick access- if trouble came, she knew that the others would be far better in close combat.  From time to time, she made sure to glance down the hall behind them- that vampiric creature might come back at any time.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

Jarrith steps apprehensibly into the next room, but the skeletal guards remain fixed, nothing more than the remains of the dead. Relieved, the Stalker focuses on the next set of double doors. Again sensing nothing immediately on the other side, he pushes open the doors to reveal a large chamber beyond.

The gloomy, fog-shrouded light of Barovia filters silently in through the broken glass and iron frames of a large window opposite the double doors. Otherwise, this immense room stands in chilly, brooding darkness. Hundreds of cobwebs, thick with dust, hide the ceiling from view. At the far end of the hall---opposite two arches leading into darkness---a huge throne stands atop a raised platform, slightly off center.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 10, 2008)

Ashlyn looks carefully at both of the skeletons in the alcoves before she follows Jarrith through the double doors. Seeing the single throne, standing slightly off center at the far end of the room, Ashlyn looks over her shoulder, back down the hallway towards the two thrones on the balcony above the chapel, and then back at the single throne on the far side of the room with a slightly puzzled look on her face.

[detect undead (on both skeletons)]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot looks confused at the throne.

"Why is Sergei not sitting upon his throne?  I was under the impression that all rulers did so during normal business hours."

"I don't like the look of this one bit."

He then scans the room using his otherworldly sight.

OOC: Use _detect magic _ to scan the room for any magical auras, as well as his _See Invisibility_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sir Khensu strides forward to the first of the two arches and glances beyond it.  As the darkness beyond makes focusing on things difficult, he asks Jarrith for a sunrod, which the Stalker has no problem giving him.  The paladin slams it on the ground, setting it alight... then takes in the view beyond the first archway.

Jarrith moves into the room, keeping his eyes on the cobwebs up above them.  He listens carefully for anything that might be lurking in them... especially the eight-legged kind... and he then pulls out one of his torches from his backpack.  "I'm going to burn the cobwebs away as a precaution, if no one has any objections?"  If none arrive, he lights the torch aflame, and then begins carefully burning the webs away... making sure to go slowly and not let any fire get out of control.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

No evidence of undead are found by Ashlyn's gaze, the skeletons are truly dead.

Marot's suspicions are for naught, for no traces of magic or the unseen are revealed.

Jarrith attempts to burn away what cobwebs he can. The chamber is at least 40 feet in height, so the flames can only consume a little beyond his reach.

[Just to be clear, there are no cobwebs at person height, just up above]

Khensu looks through the archways onto a grand landing some feet below, down some stairs. The landing is covered in frescos, their faded lines depicting the mountain that supports the castle as it is attacked by armored forces on horseback. The stairs at Khensu's feet join its twin near twin alcoves, the alcoves containing a suite of armor covered with dark stain, poised as if in battle and holding a mace designed like a curved dragon head. Below, the landing empties into a grand stair that twists away, likely joining the large entry below.

[Just in case it is hard to see, three exists are clearly visible: The double doors you entered through, the stairs where Khensu stands, and a smaller door down the east wall.]


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashlyn notices the smaller door on the east wall, and with a look at Jarrith she indicates the door and begins to move in the direction herself. She moves slowly enough that Jarrith can easily move ahead of her should he chose to.

Once she gets to the door on the eastern wall, she once again attempts to detect any sign of undead through the door.

[Detect undead (at door in east wall) 60ft range; penetrates 3ft of wood]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2008)

Ashlyn moves along the grand hall, the remnant of faded carpets deadening her steps. Perhaps she thinks to herself what the place may have looked in a distant age, the age of the Knights. Perhaps Lugdana herself graced the hall when clear light shown through unbroken glass, and live and color filled what is now dead and grey. Only echos of that time remain. Echoes... and ghosts.

Focusing on her training, Ashlyn feels for the presence of the unliving. The familiar ichor of them is immediate. Three of them, close, beyond the door.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 13, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot watches the lady paladin walk towards the door, watching her invoke her undeath sensing ability which he saw her do before both sets of double doors.

Something this time seemed awry.

"What is it Ashlyn?  Do you sense something?"

He thinks to himself_,"Such an ability would be quite the boon."_


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 13, 2008)

Ashlyn holds a finger in front of her mouth, indicating silence. Then she holds up three fingers and points at the door. Finally she draws her sword quietly from her sheath.

As she waits for the others to join her, she thinks to herself, _Proof ... there are indeed undead present here ... and in numbers too ... perhaps the castle, and the undead within, are in truth the true plaque on this land .... This place must be cleared of those possessing false life and then properly cleansed, ... I must get word to the guild ... we will need a veritable army of clerics to cleanse the taint that permeates the very stones of this place ... _


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Jarrith nods to Ashlyn when he receives her signal, and he draws forth his two wands... quickly giving himself additional dexterity and protection. (Cast _Cat's Grace_ and _Shield of Faith_ from wands)  When he's been magical protected, the Stalker then returns the wands to their holders and he draws his two rapiers.

Meanwhile, Sir Khensu turns from the archway and assesses the situation, pulling free his weapon as well.  He strides forward and places himself right behind Lady Ashlyn at the door, and in front of Marot, Tessa, and Janis.  He turns to the three and taps himself on the chest with his fist, as if to say that he will be their shield.  _It is time that I bring forth the Light once again.  This Inquistor has judged this place, and has found it false._

Jarrith finally scoots up and stands directly next to the door, ready for whenever Ashlyn swings the portal open.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Tessa moved into a ready position as well, with her back to the western wall, facing across the room so that she had a clear view of the doorway (and could check the door they had entered through with but a turn of her head).  She set her lantern down on the floor in front of her, holding her shield in one hand and the Raven icon in her other, with her wand of missiles tucked into her belt.  She paused long enough to give Sir Khensu a nod of thanks for his considerate choice of position, then drew a deep breath and made ready to face whatever horrors lurked behind the unassuming door...


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 14, 2008)

Once everyone is ready, Ashlyn throws open the door and charges the nearest undead, the Dormant Sunblade smiting the foul creature.

[Charge closest undead: Charge attack (with smite evil) +17, damage 1d10+1d6+9]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

Flinging open the door reveals dusty scrolls and tomes lining the wall and lying scattered across the floor of the room. The center is dominated by a huge oak desk, also littered with papers and tome. Crouching over the desk on a large stool is a bent but apparently unarmed figure in an worn chain shirt. Standing near are three gaunt figures draped in embroidered cloaks, staring impassively at the man. Ashlyn's senses indicate that these three are the undead she sensed.

The man looks up absently as the door opens, then starts in surprise as he sees Ashlyn. He begins rumaging around the desk, agitated, a pale thing of a tongue darting to the corner of his mouth. The undead figures give the paladin no immediate notice.

As the scene comes into view, Ashlyn as mere moments to decide her next action...

[Just wanted to pause a moment to give Ashlyn and the party a chance to react to the scene. Those in the room do not seem immediately hostile, so the group has a fraction of a moment to decide whether to attack or parlay.]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 14, 2008)

"_By the Flame! What treachery is this?"_ Marot thinks to himself.

"Are you in need of aid?  If not, would you mind answering a few questions? " He says, directing it towards the seated figure.  


OOC: So the figure seated behind the desk does not appear to be undead? 

Marot will use his diplomacy skills (+12) to try and improve the creatures attitude if it speaks common.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC: The figure, while not looking to be in the best health, does not appear to be as desiccated as what you can see of the three cloaked figures.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 15, 2008)

@stonegod: In the moment after Ashlyn opens the door, does she recognize the undead creatures using her knowledge(religion) +13


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2008)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> @stonegod: In the moment after Ashlyn opens the door, does she recognize the undead creatures using her knowledge(religion) +13




OOC: Same for Marot know(religion) +13


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> He begins rumaging around the desk, agitated, a pale thing of a tongue darting to the corner of his mouth.





			
				Marot said:
			
		

> "Are you in need of aid? If not, would you mind answering a few questions?"



Jarrith strides into the room with a rapier outstretched.  "But before you answer that... please bring your hands back up where we can see them." He throws a quick glance at the three undead, then back to the man at the desk.  "Whatever you might need to find on that desk... it'll have to wait until we've left this room."

Sir Khensu also follows along the others into the room.

**********

OOC:  As per standard orders here in the castle so that we don't need to mention it each and every time... Jarrith will use Detect Evil before every door (as I assume Ashlyn will use Detect Undead as well).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: No one else aside from Jarrith and Khensu has entered the room---Ashlyn and Marot are at the door if I recall. The room isn't terribly big (30 ft. sq). 

[_Detect evil_: Jarrith detected the presence of evil on the other side. If given enough time, he would find three moderate and one faint aura somewhere in the room.]


			
				Jarrith said:
			
		

> "Whatever you might need to find on that desk... it'll have to wait until we've left this room."



The older man's closes on something on the other side of the desk just as Jarrith says this. He seems to growl a bit but moves his hand away, looking at the Stalker with bitter eyes.

The other three in the room back towards the farther wall as the two enter.

[Kn: Religion fail (Marot, Ashlyn)]
As Jarrith and Khensu move into the room, Ashlyn and Marot try to get a better look at the undead. They are heavily robed, however, and having made no sound or other aggressive action, do not give any indication of what they might be.



			
				Marot said:
			
		

> "Are you in need of aid? If not, would you mind answering a few questions?"



The man bares his teeth a little as if in a sneer as he listens to Marot. "Aid? I am not in need. Must work, must work." His eyes smolder on Marot and the others. "Why? Why? You interrupt, why? I have no business with you." He grumbles under his breath, but still loudly, "Hate paper. Smells. Cuts. Ink bleeds. Cuts bleed. Tear it, slash it. Yessss." He licks the corner of his mouth again absently.

The others stare silently as the man rambles.

[Haven't rolled the Diplomacy check yet, as that takes a minute of interaction first (He's not hostile, so no need to rush it).]


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 16, 2008)

Ashlyn is surprised, first by the presence of a non-undead being where she had not expected one, seemingly co-existing with three undead creatures, and although she can't quite remember what type of undead they might be, she is certain that they are undead.
Then, her companions reaction, as if they are not aware of the danger and deceptiveness of the three undead in the room, surprises her even more, so instead of charging in, Ashlyn instead simply stands in the doorway for a moment looking with dissatisfaction at her companions and the current situation before moving into the room. As she moves into the room Ashlyn speaks but four words, looking particularly towards Jarrith and Khensu as she does so, "Suffer no false life"

Ashlyn moves towards the far wall to stand directly between her companions and the three robed figures. The fourth figure, not being undead, does not warrant so much of her attention, and for the most part she ignores him whilst watching the three undead with cold hard eyes. Her raven, upon her shoulder, also seems poised to attack.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Suffer no false life"



Sir Khensu looks over to the lady paladin and nods sagely.  He doesn't forget what they are are here for, but this odd situation should be assessed before jumping to any conclusions.  "I am curious to what we have here, as I'm sure you are too.  Let us give them a few seconds, hmm?" the shifter whispers to her while sliding over towards her.

Jarrith moves forward towards the man, both rapiers out and his feet dancing lithly as though he's expecting to move any moment now.  "What business are you working on, old man?  Something for Lord Sergei?  Hmm?  And who are these three... _associates_... behind you?  Making sure the job gets done?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 16, 2008)

*Marot the Diplomat*

The orange haired man blinks a couple of times, then starts out with a somewhat cockneyed accent:

"Aye," Marot says while giving Jarrith a knowing nod,"He's clearly in the service of our good friend Lord Sergei."

He points to the rest of the group and continues talking to the seated man with the odd tongue.

"We've done some work for the young Lord and now we have been invited into the 'fold', so to speak, to spend some quality time with our new patron."

"He thought it would be a good idea to go 'round and introduce ourselves to his other associates and get all acquainted with 'em.  So, I guess a nice hi, how are ya is in order?"

He cracks a wan smile.

"Plus we wanted to give the castle a good look-see, so we get nice at home."

"Speaking of which, after we're done talking to you, good fellow, we wanted to get a peek at the library -- could you steer us in the right direction?"

OOC: Diplomacy +12, Bluff +15 to try and get on this soon-to-be-dead guy's good side so he loosens up that odd tongue of his.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Tessa was a bit confused when she did not hear the immediate sounds of combat from within the room.  What was going on in there?  Surely whatever lurked within could not have overcome the minds of her compatriots so thoroughly...

She began to move up cautiously, angling her approach so that she was not in line with the door.  As she moved, she took one quick glance towards the door where they had originally entered the larger room- just in case...

OOC: Move up, so that she is just to the left of the doorway- somehow making an entrance holding the Raven icon and a shield blazoned with the device of the Sovereign Host seems like it might be a poor addition to Marot's bluff.  She will try to get where she can move to the doorway quickly, if needed (say a five-foot step).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2008)

[Marot's Bluff: 16 (yes, he rolled a one). Old Man's Sense Motive: ??]
The man glares at Marot as he speaks, agitated, but seems to buy his story... but then seems to catch something. "Lord not be hiring. False. Liar! Leave Lief to his work!"

[Marot's Diplomacy]
Seeing the man get suspicious, Marot tries to smooth things over quickly. Distrust still smolders, but the man licks his dry lips again, picks up his quill, and pointedly ignores the group. A low, incompressible muttering spews from his lips as he does so.

His 'companions' remain where they were, silently fixing their gaze on the gathered.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jarrith sees the man delve back into his work and ignore them once more.  He throws a glance over to Lady Ashlyn, whom he can tell is fully prepared to act.  "Lady Ashlyn... as this fine gentleman doesn't seem to want to favor us with some answers... perhaps you might have a better time of it dealing with his associates?"  His implication that perhaps acting against the undead directly might loosen the man's tongue once the they've been dealt with, plus his flexing of his fingers on his two rapiers, hopefully is understood.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2008)

OOC: Is there only one visible exit from the room we are in? (the map kind of looks like this room connects to the double door antechamber (K26)?)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there only one visible exit from the room we are in? (the map kind of looks like this room connects to the double door antechamber (K26)?)



Two exits, one on the west (the one you entered) and one on the east (that the undead are blocking past Lief).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot frowns as he realizes that the man did not believe him -- it was the first time in recent memory that he wasn't able to convincingly lie through his teeth.  _Maybe it was the accent? _  

"Well,"He says looking at the others in the group and nonchalantly pointing his elbow towards the door on the other side of the room,"I don't know 'bout the rest o' you, but I was quite certain that the good Lord hired us to guard his doors and windows."

"Since you don't want unwanted visitors leaving all willy-nilly through strange doors while you still have business wit' em."  

He scans the faces of the others to see if he was able to convey the message.


OOC: Bluff +15 to deliver a secret message to the rest of the party that we need to make sure no one escapes through the door on the opposite wall.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 18, 2008)

Ashlyn listens to the discussion, but her attention is firmly fixed on the three undead creatures before her. As Jarrith speaks, indicating that the time has come for direct action, Ashlyn doesn't reply, she simply reacts, exploding forward as she charges the undead, her blade slicing down to smite those who desecrate this place.

[Sense motive vs Marot's Bluff to decipher secret message: 1d20+10 (I figure she probably needs to roll 'to intercept the message' since Ashlyn's attention is focused elsewhere)]

[Charge closest undead: Charge attack (with smite evil) +17, damage 1d10+1d6+9]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2008)

[Those of the party in the room act in the surprise round; I'm interpreting actions from what I've read.]
*Steward's Office (Surprise Round)*
Jarrith gives his signal, and the room bursts into action. Khensu steps up the man, hold his sword fast as a warning---interfere, and you will suffer. [Ready's action to attack of attacked by Lief] Behind him, Marot calls forth his power against the nearest undead, but errs in his judgement. [_Spirit blast_ misses]

Holding her anger inside no longer, a vengeful Ashlyn closes on another of the undead, the odd sword tingling in her hand. [Couldn't charge this round] Jarrith, however, is more fortunate, and bursting forward, manages to skewer the dead flesh of one of the undead foes. [Charges and hits; 3hp; no SA since not flanking. Lightly wounded]

*Steward's Office Round 1 (Partial)*

Axe in hand, Khensu steps around the befuddled man, a warning look on his face. But he turns his attention to the undead Jarrith struck, clipping the creature in the back. [7hp; Near destruction] From the doorway, the Stormhand] lives up to her name, casting forth a blue bolt over the papers on the desk and flinging the undead back with the force. [15 hp; near destruction] 

Lief, seeing the violence in the room and to his papers, lets out a horrendous screech, and reaching for something on the other side of the desk, pulls forth a ancient looking greatsword. The man takes a swing at the impertanent paladin, and while the weapon clangs off of the shifter's armor, the force of the blade is significant. [Lief misses] 

[Marot's up]

*Steward's Office Round 1 (Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, D: Robed undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, L: Lief, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, White Border: Prone.

K: 19
J: 17 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
L: 15 
M: 15 
I: 14 
A: 14 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_ 18 rounds, _shield of faith_ 19 rounds] 
b: 13 
D: 9 [J4 & I6: Near destruction]
T: 2


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2008)

*Marot the Unaccurate*

"What the?" Marot exclaims as his bolt of holy energy sails wide of the undead creature.

 _"How could I have missed that thing?  It's like shooting undead fish in an undead barrel..."_  he says as he silently berates himself to do better.

He sizes up the situation and decides to send one of the undead to a final resting place.

His left hand glows with silvery white energy and he stretches it towards the undead creature by the door.  

OOC: Ranged touch +8 to hit 4d6+5 dmg on J4


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tessa felt a grim smile tug at the corner of her lips as the sounds of combat began to rumble in the small room.  She gave what she hoped was aconfident, reassuring glance at Ireena, then stepped into the doorway, ready to invoke the divine grace of the Sovereign Host, and whatever powers flowed through the Icon that she had been entrusted with.  She raised the symbol in her right hand, presenting it as firmly as if it were her own talisman.  "Abominations, this place will shelter you no longer.  Flee or be destroyed!"  She tried to put as much power into her voice as she could, but she knew that she could not match the force of the Lightbringers' sheer emnity for the walking dead.

OOC: 5-foot step, into the doorway; turn undead attempt using the Icon; basic attempt is 1d20+3 check, 2d6+7 turning "damage", plus any additional effect from the Icon


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally within swords reach of the undead creature, Ashlyn's swings the dormant blade and smites the foul creature with the strength of her faith.

[Attack creature at I3 (with smite evil) +15, damage 1d10+1d6+9]
[(Using Dormant Sunsword - I don't know if it has any additional effect vs undead before the blade is awakened)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 22, 2008)

If anything stil stands, Jarrith takes a step back and offers up his holy symbol as well.  (Turn Undead use: 2d6 damage to all within 30' / Will save DC 14 for half damage)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2008)

*Steward's Office Round 1 (Complete)*

Temporarily stunned by the miss, Marot tries again with more vigor. The holy bolt catches the tattered undead just as its recovering from Janis' bolt, and with a hollow scream, is sent back to the darkness of Mabar. [Hit for 15 hp, more than enough to destroy it good.]

Ireena, crossbow in hand, fires over the doorframe, but the shot goes wide. On the far side of the room, Ashlyn brings down her blade, gleaming silver with holy might, and cleave the robed creature in twain. The tattered remains of its robes flutter to the floor. [Hit, 20hp, destroyed] Jarrith, meanwhile, holds forth the flame on his rapier, and with a hiss, the wounded abomination hisses in pain! [Purge undead, 7hp, still near destruction]

Anger showing on its bent features now visible through the cowl, the undead chants a low spell, weaving and dodging Khensu and Jarrith's weapons. It points a bony finger at the Stalker, and his courage momentarily wavers, but after all his as faced and seen, he easily fight through the fear. [Cast _cause fear_, Jarrith immune due to HD]

Holding forth the Icon, Tessa feels the will of Knight's past flood her mind, filling her with the confidence and the ages. Her voice echos with those of the honored fallen, causing the remaining undead to moan piteously as it is obliterated from the room! [Icon adds +4 to effective cleric level when used as a holy symbol for turning; last undead destroyed.]

The maddened gleam in the steward's eyes intensifies as the last creature falls, the bloodthirsty look making clear his still violent intent.

*Steward's Office Round 1 (Complete)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, D: Robed undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, L: Lief, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, White Border: Prone.

K: 19
J: 17 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
L: 15 
M: 15 
I: 14 
A: 14 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_ 17 rounds, _shield of faith_ 18 rounds] 
b: 13 
D: 9 [All destroyed]
T: 2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tessa stood still for a moment, enthralled by the power that the Icon had lent to her invocation- and more than a bit surprised that the undead had fallen so quickly.  "Yield!," she cried to the man who stood alone against them.  "Your life may yet be spared- surely you know you cannot defeat us."  With any luck, further bloodshed might be avoided- but while Tessa hoped he would surrender, she was not naive enough to  be convinced.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 24, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

In the back of his mind, Marot reaches out once again and listens to the sage-like voices.  _"Undead, using necromantic spells...."_

Somewhat relieved at how quickly the undead were dispatched, the orange haired warlock concentrates now on the odd greatsword wielding bookkeeper.

"You should have listened, old man, when we told you we were in the service of Sergei.....  Your next destination will be the fiery prairies of Fernia...."

Willing his gloves into action, they begin to glow with a harsh red light -- with a flick of his wrist, Marot sends a pulsating bolt of energy at the man.  

OOC: Know (religion) check +13 on undead creatures, activate _Gloves of Eldritch Admixture _ for 1 charge, (2 charges left today) for 2d6 fire damage.  Ranged touch +8, 4d6+1 (untyped) + 2d6 (fire)


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 24, 2008)

With the undead dealt with, Ashlyn turns to consider the only other figure still standing within the room. Seeing the maddened look within his eyes she steps forward and speaks, "Those cursed with false life have been relieved of their burden. I suggest that you lay down that blade lest we be forced to lay it down for you".

As she speaks, Ashlyn stands ready to attack should the figure show any further sign's of violence and her new companion circles above ready to harry the figure should they need to resort to violence.

[5ft step to G4]
[Ashlyn - Ready to attack if the figure attacks (her or anyone else): attack +11, damage 1d10+3]
[Raven - Harry as Ashlyn attacks: Will vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2008)

*Steward's Office Round 2 (Partial)*

Khensu and Janis wait for the old man to make his move. [Delay] But his maniac yell and madness in his eye make it clear as he swings once again the the shifter. He sword slams once into the shifter, cutting a wide gash, but the now wary Khensu ducks the other blow. [Hit once for 23hp] The paladin retaliates with blows of his own with two quick chops that cause the main to wail. [Two hits for 23hp, lightly wounded] The blue-white bolt that follows soon after slams into the madman's back, sorching him significantly. [14hp, moderately wounded]

Too distracted to identify the bodies, Marot channels dark power and flame, hitting the steward on the shoulder. He feral looks gives momentarily away to pain! [22hp] While Ireena's next bolt continues to go wide, Korppi dives at the madman, who easily bats it away without distraction. [Wills save succeeds] Undeterred, Ashlyn steps around the desk, bring her sword to bear. The first blow glances off some papers, but the other manages to nick her foe. [One attack succeeds; 4hp]

Shaking his head at the foolishness of it all, the Stalker steps around to the steward's flank, and using his Flamic training, delivers two sharp strikes to vital areas. The steward gurgles blood, almost falling, but manages to keep his feet. [28pts including sneak attack; nearly dead]

[Tessa's up]

*Steward's Office Round 2 (Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, D: Robed undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, L: Lief, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, White Border: Prone.

K: 19 [34/57hp]
J: 17 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
L: 15 [nearly dead]
M: 15 
I: 14 
A: 14 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_ 16 rounds, _shield of faith_ 17 rounds] 
b: 13 
D: 9 [All destroyed]
T: 2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tessa gave the man a wary glance- even surrounded by foes, he kept fighting without a pause.  Had he been an ally, it would have been a sure sign of courage- as it was, it was simply madness.  Even so, it seemed like a waste to expend a spell when the man could hardly survive long against her combined allies...

"Yield now, or you are finished!," she shouted- and in her heart, she even believed that the others would spare him if he yielded.  He might be too far gone in his battle-madness to even hear her, but she had to try.

OOC: Just the soliloquy, and total defense, for Tessa.  No sense wasting a spell, and he won't likely live long enough for her to actually draw a weapon.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 26, 2008)

"Listen to the priestess... yield, or die!" Khensu shouts at the old man... his huge blade in front of his, ready to come down across the man's chest if he does not.  "What say you, man?!?"

(OOC:  Khensu gives the man the briefest moment to say 'yield', but if he doesn't, Khensu will attack and finish off the job.)


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 26, 2008)

Ashlyn has already said her piece, and whilst she says no more, she twists her blade slightly as she attacks, her blade flowing around towards the back of the madman's head, with the edge of the blade turned so that it will hit with the flat of the blade as she attempts to knock the madman unconcious.

[Attack +2(flanking)-4(subdual): +9/+4; damage: 1d10+3/1d10+3)]
[Raven - Harry as Ashlyn attacks: Will vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot watches the odd bookkeeper's response to Khensu's challenge, his hand engulfed in eldritch energy.

_"If he does so much as twitch the wrong way, his time on this plane is over."_ He thinks to himself.

_OOC: Blast him if the bookkeeper doesn't surrender.  +8 ranged touch 4d6+1._


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2008)

*Steward's Office Round 2 (Complete)*

Tessa commands the man to step down, but it is clear that he refuses to hear.

*Steward's Office Round 3*

[Just a note: Both Khensu and Janis delayed last round to act after Lief (to see what he would do), so he acts first. I forgot to change this above)]

Seeming to shrug off some of his wounds, surrounded, and near death, the madman does something mad---screams at the top of his lungs "FOR THE MASTER!" and attack Khensu with unbridled fury. Perhaps it was the curse of the place, the luck of the damned, or some mad insight, but the crazed steward's blade quickly finds the gaps in the shifter's plate, first gashing as his neck, then chopping at the join at the torso. Khensu doubles over at the severe wounds! [Two crits! 32hp total; Khensu near dead]

Staggering back, his hand trying to hold back his life's blood, Khensu bellows in cold rage. Gripping his axe tight, the shifter bring down the blade with full force, and the two dull thumps that follow clearly indicate the final end of Lief Lipseige. [Power attack hits; 17hp; dead]

*End Combat *

*Status*
K: 19 [2/57hp]
J: 17 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
M: 15 
I: 14 
A: 14 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_ 16 rounds, _shield of faith_ 17 rounds] 
b: 13 
T: 2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Tessa could not help but wince as the man was cut down- the foul aura of this place obviously lent madness and strife to all within, as some of her own compatriots had too recently shown.  At his shout, she glanced cautiously towards the larger room's main doorway, but she did not hesitate for long.  While she might be less able in combat than her friends, she had been gifted with powerful healing abilities- and it was obvious that Khensu needed help.  Trying hard not to look down, she stepped forward past the wreckage of Lief's body and called upon the power of the Host.

OOC: Expending (level 3) Magic Circle against Evil for a Cure Serious Wounds on Khensu; 3d8+6 healing


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 27, 2008)

Seeing his grievious wounds, Ashlyn steps forward and lays her hand on Khensu's shoulder and healing energies flow into her fellow paladin, closing the wounds and stopping the bleeding as the body's natural healing energies are supplemented but the positive force of the lady paladin's healing.

Seeing that Khensu's wounds still require attention, Ashlyn then makes use of her sacred healing and for a short while healing energies emanate from the lady knight, healing all those within the room, Khensu in particular.

[Use lay on hands on Khensu for 15 points]
[turn undead -> Sacred healing = 15 hp to all living within 60 ft over 5 rounds]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2008)

Tessa and Ashlyn's ministrations bring most of the vitality back to the shifter paladin. [52hp restored; 54/57hp]

A quick examination of the dead steward turns up an old, but well-made, chain shirt beneath his filthy clothes, magical to Marot's side. His old blade is also of magical make. A quick search by Jarrith on the table reveals old financial records of recent years, nothing older than 2 years ago on the desk. Somewhat unusual is a heavy scroll being used for a paperweight---Jarrith quickly identifies it as a scroll of divine magic of some age. Further study of the records will require more time, as the room is full of old volumes.

[A _read magic_ will reveal the scroll contains three spells: _restoration, break enchantment, and remove disease_]

As Jarrith does his cursory examination, Marot finally identifies the destroyed undead: Deathlocks. Minor spirits of deceased spellcasters. Occasionally found in the Karrnathi army, and a few have been seen elsewhere in Barovia. But where are they coming from?

Ashlyn, when done with Khensu, checks the far door for sign of undead, but none is evident. Opening it reveals a spiderweb visited hall with a spiral stair twisting above and below.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 28, 2008)

Satisfied that nothing lies in wait in the immediate vicinity, Ashlyn returns to the bodies in the room and kneels briefly next to each undead as she mutters a few short words of prayer and then ritually stabs a small dagger like object into the chest of each Deathlock corpse, consuming each undead form in flames as each body is utterly destroyed.

Ashlyn then walks over to the corpse of the madman and kneeling down beside it she speaks a few words over it before carefully closing its eyes. Once Marot indicates the magical nature of any of the madman's equipment, Ashlyn carefully and respectfully removes the items from the body and stores them within the haversack that she carries. Finally, with respect for the dead, Ashlyn lays out the body on the floor and then stands up.

Ashlyn then turns to look at the others whilst indicating the body of the madman, "I am unsure of this place, but given the dark nature that weighs upon us, I am not sure whether it is a good idea to leave the body here where it may be further corrupted. We should either commit the body to flame in an impromptu funeral pyre, or commit it to the earth in a more sanctified place than this."

[Ashlyn uses _3x Alchemical flare stakes_ to destroy the undead bodies (the three deathlocks)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 28, 2008)

As the wounds of his body close up... another gutteral growl eminates from Sir Khensu's gut.  He stands slowly up, a look of anger upon his face.  "I let down my guard offering mercy... and this is how I was repaid!"  He spits upon the body of the dead man, the fires burning still within his eyes.  "Weak I have been.  So very weak..."  The shifter begins pacing about the room, muttering to himself, as the others continue their work in the room.  "I lose control of myself... lose the Light... lose my guard... lose my commitment..."

His pacing brings him back around the room until he stands directly above the dead man again... having been stripped of all his useful equipment.  The fire in his eyes flares even deeper, and his kneels down to the body and pulls it up by the front of its shirt... until he can stare directly into the lifeless eyes.  "No more.  I am the Bane of the Shadow!  I am an Inquistor!  I Judge!  I Judge all Shadow against the Light!  I have been far too lenient.  Lady Ashlyn is right!  I see it now.  I am a Bringer of Light and a Bane of Shadow... and all who reside in the darkness shall feel my wrath!"

Sir Khensu then throws the body to the ground roughly, stands up, and pulls forth a flask of oil.  He pulls the stopper on it and douses the body... before reaching for a flame and setting the body alight.  Khensu makes the decision for Lady Ashlyn about what to do with the body before anyone else can make a choice...and the immolation is fast and cleansing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 28, 2008)

After the flames begin to die down on the body of the corpse... Sir Khensu turns and moves over to Lady Ashlyn... then takes a bended knee to her... his head bowed in shame.  "My apologies, M'Lady.  You were absolutely correct.  _Suffer no false life_.  I did not heed the sign, and I paid the price for my mercy.  I will not make the same mistake again.  I am your servant in the Lightbringers, and I follow your example to bring Light back to those want it, and send others into the simmering pit of darkness from whence they came."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2008)

*Marot the Cough-wracked*

As he finishes scanning the room with his unnatural sight, he makes note of those items that give off the familiar magical auras.

"Well, I think it goes without saying that Lord Sergei is not all that he seems." Marot says while looking in the direction of the door they came in, which is where Ireena is standing.

"How does one explain a bookkeeper with undead cohorts?  Certainly, that is not a holy relationship to have -- for who exactly freely consorts with the undead?"   He says, speaking to no one person in particular.

"This castle is cursed -- I would say that _it_ is the source of the affliction that taints this land -- for the ruler and sovereign of Barovia is in league with the undead, so it goes without saying that all of our work in this land so far has been at odds with Lord Sergei's aims, and now we should consider him a foe."

"I think it is all too convenient that we are 'warned' of the dangers of the castle, then one of Sergei's 'friends' pays us a visit last night in the chapel."

"I say we head to the very top of the castle and then work our way down."

As he finishes this last word, Khensu begins the immolation of the corpse, filling the room with a foul black smoke.  The warlock stands still for a moment then disappears, his voice coming from the throne room.  

"When you all are ready to head up stairs, let me know," He says while coughing madly in the other room,"That smoke is wreaking havoc on my lungs."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 28, 2008)

Ireena looks on the scene with distaste, obviously struggling with something in her mind. "That man is a stranger... I do not believe he hails from these lands. What he is doing here... and how he knows..." She does not finish, lost in her own thoughts.

Janis snorts lowly at the warlocks words. "I think you forget the land by which we are surrounded. The Karrns are well at ease with the undead, whether you find them distasteful or no. Are we to condemn them all to the pyre?" She dusts off the soot from her robes as the smoke clears, the blackness smearing to grey.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2008)

While waiting in the throne room, he looks over the scroll that was on the desk.  He first looks over the writings on the scroll much like a wizard would -- doing his best to absorb the meanings of the sigils and glyphs, then realizes that it might need to be done _his_ way.

He closes his eyes for a moment, then attempts to impose his will upon the magical text, hoping to force its true meaning from it through sheer mental force.


OOC:  Spellcraft check  (+8) on scroll to decipher, if that fails, which it should, try UMD (+15) to decipher.  Once both fail, he will give to Tessa or Janis for a _read magic_


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 28, 2008)

Ashlyn turns to Khensu and gently bends down to lift the shifter paladin to his feet, paying no attention to the dark smoke that billows up from the burning corpses, "Rise my friend. Mercy and compassion are two things that separate us from those of entirely evil natures. It is good that we should show mercy and compassion as and when we can, and under any normal circumstance it is right that we do so. Against undead however, compassion is a weakness and mercy is something that will be exploited. Against undead, no quarter can be given and none can be expected."

"But do not belittle yourself. You survived. And you destroyed your foe. It is enough."

Then as Marot speaks, Ashlyn listens, but her intent gaze does not leave Khensu, until Janis mentions the Karrn's, at which point Ashlyn mutters, just loud enough for the others to hear, "I would condemn the undead of Karrn to the pyre too, if only I could"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Tessa did not speak as the Khensu and the others had their conversation- her eyes kept being drawn to the momentary pyres of the undead, and the uglier flames of the dead madman.  Whenever she gathered her wits to speak, a lick of flame drew her attention, and her thoughts were scattered in the pleasing dance of heat and light.  Finally she could stand it no longer.  Without a word, she withdrew, joining Marot in the larger throne room- here, at least, the only flame was the safe light of her Everbright lantern.  While the others debated which course to take, she stood sentry, watching the door in case something else might come out of the dark and disturbing corridors...


----------



## stonegod (Apr 29, 2008)

Try as he might, Marot cannot decipher what is on the scroll. It was not meant to be. [Roled a Nat 2 and 3]

As the smoke clears, the group is left with several options: Search the records, up the spiral stairs at the end of the hall past the room, down from there, or try their luck with the stair from the Chapel.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 29, 2008)

The shifter rises, and weakly smiles at the Lightbringer.  "Aye.  A lesson we all must learn."  He then moves to join the others in the throne room.  "It matters not to me which stairs we take.  Although the main stairs by the chapel will probably lead to more prominent features of the castle... of which I expect the library to be one.  As opposed to the stairs off that interior room, which strikes me more of servant access than anything."

Jarrith meanwhile has been scanning the documents on the table as quickly and efficiently as he can... seeing if there's anything of interest to be found, or if it's all nothing more than accounting figures or the ramblings of a madman.  Until the others make a decision on where they are going, he remains transfixed on the paperwork and books in the room.  (Search check Take 20)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 29, 2008)

Janis shrugs at Khensu's directions. "Perhaps, tough it was this stair"---indicating the one beyond the hall---"that our dear 'Lord' took, not the Chapel stairs. Servants stairs are usually more circumspect, less visible. One would not want a soused lady ending in the wrong quarters, especially if they are concern about their heirs." Ireena blushes at Janis' frankness.


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 29, 2008)

Ashlyn responds, "Unless I miss my guess, the main stairs on the ground floor just before the chapel will lead up to the landing down the stairs from the throne room, and excepting any secret passages that might exist, I believe that we have searched this floor, thus going up the spiral stairs at the end of this hall seems to me to be the best bet."

"Besides we can always check out the other stairs later if necessary"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 29, 2008)

"Damn this scroll!" Marot shouts from the throneroom as he struggles to make sense of the writings.  "One of you will need to figure it out -- I'm drawing a complete blank."

"I'm all for going up the back spiral staircase when ready.  Has that smoke disapated yet?  And here I thought burning _hair_ was a bad smell......."

Marots ears perk up slightly as he hears Ireena discuss the niceties of drunken castle women.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 29, 2008)

OOC: Smoke dissipates as the speed of you ready to be going. I.e., yes.


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2008)

Jarrith spends some time examining the records, and discovers a few things. First, the crazed man seemed to have stashed several small sacks of coin around for whatever purpose, though they were older coinage from pre-War days. [100gp, 25pp] The rest of the documents reveal nothing exiting---more financial records---but what is interesting is their dates. Before two years ago, there is a significant gap of roughly 100 years before they continue. None of them are particular meticulous, all the tenders seem to be a bit careless, but they all are census of the town and of various transactions with the Visanti. And they go back a *long* time. Jarrith stops at half-a-century ago when the books become too brittle, faded, or just old to read.


----------



## Stormwind (May 2, 2008)

As the smoke dissipates, Ashlyn moves towards the door to the hallway leading towards the spiral staircase and then turns back to look at the others, "Shall we proceed then?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2008)

Jarrith nods to Ashlyn, then produces a small bag that rattles with a metallic sound.  "Coinage found.  Rather old coins too.  You can put it with the rest of the stuff."  He winds up and throws an underhand toss of the bag to the lady paladin.

He motions to the stuff on the table.  "This stuff is all records of the area.  Sales, taxes, census numbers and the like.  However, there's one thing curious... these details are mostly from a century or so and further back.  Then there's a gap in the records that runs somewhat concurrent with the Last War... then it starts back up again two years ago.  Very odd.  As though while the War was happening, records were just stopped."

He looks over at Ireena and asks her quizzicially.  "Ireena... when was it you said Lord Sergei appeared in town to assume his post?  And do you know perhaps how long it had been before then that there was a lord in this castle?"

After the questions are answered, Jarrith (and Sir Khensu) move to join Ashlyn to go up the small circular stair.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He looks over at Ireena and asks her quizzicially.  "Ireena... when was it you said Lord Sergei appeared in town to assume his post?  And do you know perhaps how long it had been before then that there was a lord in this castle?"



Ireena looks a bit lost at the question. "There has been no Lord of Barovia since the Devil Strahd cursed our land. Only darkness, madness, and death. I... I do not know what to make of these. Lord ir'Zarovich only came to our lands within the last few months."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> After the questions are answered, Jarrith (and Sir Khensu) move to join Ashlyn to go up the small circular stair.



The stair ventures up and down, and are likely the stairs Sergei took after leaving dinner. Down one story would be the ground floor. No sound comes from the dark recesses.


----------



## Stormwind (May 4, 2008)

As the others join her by the stairs, Ashlyn looks at Jarrith and nods towards the stairs upwards. She then waits a moment to give Jarrith the opportunity to preceed her before she moves into the stairwell and begins to climb upwards. As she climbs, Ashlyn makes regular checks for the prescence of undead.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2008)

Ireena said:
			
		

> "There has been no Lord of Barovia since the Devil Strahd cursed our land. Only darkness, madness, and death. I... I do not know what to make of these. Lord ir'Zarovich only came to our lands within the last few months."



Sir Khensu slowly shakes his head.  "Well it seems as though someone prophesized Sergei's arrival then... if our unfortunate accountant had been working hard these past two years.  Perhaps getting the books in order for when his new Lord finally arrived?"  He arches his eyebrow questioningly.

Jarrith nods to Ashlyn and steps past her into the stairwell, then begins climbing the circular stair to the third level... his detection of evil leading his way.  Sir Khensu then motions for Tessa, Marot, Ireena, Janis and the bear to follow on along, as he prepares to cover the rear by going last.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 7, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot peers into the accountants room once more as he notices the rank odor starting to fade.  

"As much as I agree with the ritual cleansing of the fallen, the odor doesn't agree with me too well."   He says as he heads towards the stairwell.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2008)

Unlike most of the rest of the castle, fluttering torches in iron scones light this stairway, though the light is dim and cold. A chill wind rushes down the circling shaft. Carefully creeping up, Jarrith finds a landing that is free of undead or evil that leads into a small antechamber. A door of delicately carved steel stands at the far end of the chamber. Flanking the door are suits of armor facing each other across the hall from the shadowy depths of two alcoves.

Both Jarrith and Ashlyn know that the door will block any magical sight they have.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 9, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot glances at the suits of armor with a questioning eye.

OOC: Detect Magic on the armor and door, looking for any magical auras.


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2008)

No auras are detected.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2008)

*Marot the Engineer*

"That is a fairly solid looking door," Marot says after surveying the suits of armor.  "Hopefully the good Lord Sergei did not lock it behind himself, if he came up this way yesterday."

His face takes on a half-grimace as he ponders what may lie beyond.

'Doubtful that this would be the library -- as who needs metal doors to contain books?  They aren't ones to try and escape."

He looks to Khensu,"We may need your strength to open this door if it is indeed locked."

Then, turning to Jarrith,"Unless, of course, you are able to coax it into opening for us."


OOC: Map is hard to read -- does the stairway continue to go upwards as well?


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Map is hard to read -- does the stairway continue to go upwards as well?



OOC: Stairs go up and down still.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2008)

Marot said:
			
		

> "Unless, of course, you are able to coax it into opening for us."



Jarrith chuckles at this and shrugs his shoulders.  "I'm not the greatest lockpick in the world... but I could give it a shot."  He first pulls out his wand and casts a spell to increase his manual dexterity, then begins the slow task of seeing if he can get the steel door unlocked.  (Cast _Cat's Grace_ / Take 20 on Open Locks check [20]+10= *30*)


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2008)

OOC: No one has checked the door...

Before using his wand, the Stalker uses a bit of common sense first. He puts his hands to it and quickly find the door unlocked.

Dust swirls in the air as the door is opened, mingled with the must smell of decay. Before the group, a long table of oak stretches beneath a blanket of dust. The rotting tablecloth lies in tatters beneath dusty plates and tarnished silverware. In the center of the table, a large, tiered cake leans heavily to one side, its frosting green with mold. Cobwebs drape like dusty lace down the sides of the cake, a tiny figure of a woman in white finery crowning the decaying mass.


[Map Later. There is another exit to the north from this room.]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 13, 2008)

Tessa moved just a bit forward, holding up her lantern so that it illuminated the scene.  The tableau laid out before them was more than a bit disturbing, and she had to wonder how long it had stayed undisturbed- and why the castle's lord had left it intact...


----------



## Stormwind (May 14, 2008)

As she moves forward, Ashlyn remains cautious and continues to make extensive use of her ability to detect undead, paying particular attention to whatever may be found beyond the door to the north of them room.

As she looks around the dust covered room, she thinks to herself, _This place is in serious need of cleaning_.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2008)

Ashlyn's sense detect no undead beyond the well crafted wooden frame, and a quick check by Jarrith indicates the absence of evil as well. A quick listen by the Stalker indicates the sound of ... fire?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2008)

"I hear the sound of... fire?" Jarrith says, as he begins walking into the room.  He gives the table a cursory glance, but does not waste much time on it.  Who knows why kind of allergen or disease might be infesting that cake right now?  Instead, he advances on the door to the north.

"Fire, my brother?  How large?  I am pretty sure we did not let the pyre downstairs continue to burn, so I would not think the castle itself is burning..."  Sir Khensu moves forward to join the Stalker at the north door, prepared to act upon the door's opening.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2008)

Staying far away from the rotting cake, the group gathers by the northern wooden door. Shrugging, Jarrith throws it open.

A blazing hearth fire fills this room with rolling waves of red and amber light. The walls are lined with ancient books and tomes, their leather covers well oiled and preserved. The stone floor is mostly hidden beneath a luxurious rug of a deep-patterned weave. A large, low table sits int he center of the room, waxed and polished to a mirror shine. Large, overstuffed divans and couches are arrayed around the room, with two luxurious chairs facing the hearth. 

But that is not the room's most striking feature.

That would be the painting.

A huge painting in a heavy, gilded frame hangs over the mantlepiece, illuminated by the dancing fire. What does it depict? A woman who is the exact likeness of the Burgomaster's daughter, she stares in shock at the image.




[OOC: There are three additional exits to the room: Double doors to the west, and doors in the northwest and northeast.]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2008)

*Marot the Benefactor of the Arts*

"Well, well, well, isn't the choice of artwork quite interesting."  Marot says as he begins to stare at Ireena.

"I do not recall you mentioning your burgeoning modelling career, if my memory serves me right."

His look of comical intrigue drains from his face as his brow furrows.

"What say you tell us the _whole_ truth about such things now?  I find it incredibly odd to find a picture of you hanging over a blazing fire in such a place -- how would you explain this?"

[D]aa[/D]

As he waits for an answer, he turns quickly to Ashlyn,"Is this enough books to qualify as a library?"

"Since our benefactor has kept the home fires burning -- during the day, even, I'm assuming that Lord Sergei frequents this place."

He looks the room over, casting his otherworldly sight at the contents, looking for any of the tell-tale auras.

OOC: Scan the room for any magical aura's


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2008)

Marot's magical gaze turns up nothing; there are no immediate magical auras in the room.

Ireena shakes her head at the warlock's accusations. That is not me. The clothes... I never... She does not have to continue. The garb is that of another age, more severe, or perhaps ancient, than that of modern Barovian garb (which is itself behind that of main Khorvaire). While this woman is Ireena in looks, it cannot be Ireena in person. 

Can it?


----------



## Stormwind (May 19, 2008)

As she enters the room, Ashlyn's attention is immediately taken by the portrait on the wall which she stares at for a moment before turning her head to look at Irena. She is silent for a moment before she comments in a soft voice, "Quite a coincidence, Irena, the painting, the wedding cake in the previous room ... all of a sudden I find myself trusting the young lord even less"



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As he waits for an answer, he turns quickly to Ashlyn,"Is this enough books to qualify as a library?"



Ashlyn then turns towards Marot and in response to his question she replies, "I should say so. At least it is worth checking."

And Ashlyn quickly follows word with action as she begins to check the books on the shelves. As she moves towards the shelves to begin her search she questions absently to Jarrith, Khensu and Marot, "... 'The Tome of Strahd', right?"

[Search (take 20): 1d20+2=22]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2008)

"Aye, M'Lady... the Tome of Strahd." Khensu replies.  He walks into the room and takes a long look at the walls of books... almost as if just by staring he'll be able to see the Tome pop out at him.  (Search check Take 20)

Jarrith moves into the room as well, and his eyes are locked on the portrait.  "So this isn't you, Ireena?  Sure looks it though."  He looks over at the Burgomaster's daughter and purses his lips.  He has a truth he's learned, but is unaware whether he should bring it up.  Finally, he decides that nothing ventured is nothing gained, and he begins fishing for details.

"An ancestor of yours perhaps, Ireena?  Great-grandmother maybe?" He steps towards her and begins prodding.  "What is your family history?  Who are the generations previous to you?  What do you know of them?"


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2008)

Ireena frowns at all the unwanted attention. Jarrith recalls the note in the mad priest's journal, and wonders how much Ireena suspects about its truth.
[sblock=Reminder about Old Note]Ireena was found at the bottom of the Castle's cliff as a babe; she is not the true Burgomaster's daughter.[/sblock]
The Burgomaster's position is not hereditary in our land. I cannot say that our family has distinguished itself particular before my father took the position. I am unaware of any great ancestor.

The mystery unsolved, attention turns to the rest of the books. Most are unformily ancient, though there are a few exceptions: _History of the Five Nations_, _Dragonmarked_ and _Karrnathi Necromantic Traditions_ are both recent additions, published during the last years of the War. The others cover a range of topics, but arcane and dark arts dominate the shelves. The old texts, however, are quite difficult to read both due to their fragility and archaic phrasing.

Ashlyn is the first to find the thick black leather tome with brass hinges and fastening. Unlabeled, it sits buried beyond some other texts. It too shows great age, its text in a small, cramped hand. But the title is clear from its first bloodstained page:

_Strahd_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 20, 2008)

As the others questioned Ireena, Tessa moved to stand before the roaring fire, momentarily distracted by the leaping flames.  Surely a blaze like this would not be left untended for long...  Once spurred to the search of the bookshelves, her scholar's eye was drawn to volumes here and there- old titles she had only heard of, and a few (oddly out of place) newer books.  Some of them looked quite interesting, given her studies of the arcane- and between the books and the fire which drew her gaze again and again, she was hardly surprised that one of the others made the crucial discovery...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot still was concerned about the state of the prior room.  The fact that the contents appeared to have been undisturbed for quite some time does not make sense in the warlock's mind -- as this warm library appears to be well used -- the fire does not feed itself.

_"Or does it.."_ Marot thinks to himself, wondering if some sort of bound elemental serves this hearth.

_"No, no, I would have seen the aura myself if that was the case.... whats with that cake???"_

The warlock just couldn't get the visual of the last room out of his mind.

Turning to Ireena once more,"Do you have any idea what would have been the reason for the scene in the last room?  It would appear to have been prepared to celebrate a wedding..."

The warlock takes a seat on one of the leather chairs and sits down, deep in thought as the others peruse the tomes for the obviously _non_-magical book.  Completely oblivious to their discovery.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2008)

The fire is stocked well with wood; it may have been set some time ago but still burn as bright. But no less than half-a-day.

Ireena has no answer for Marot's question. She only stares at the picture of her-not-her.


----------



## Stormwind (May 20, 2008)

As she examines the leather bound tome in her hands, Ashlyn frowns as she sees the bloodstained first page.

Still frowning, Ashlyn turns to Khensu and motions him over. Showing him the book she asks, "What do you think? Is it what you were looking for?"

Ashlyn waits for Khensu's appraisal as to whether this is the Tome that he, Jarrith, Janis and Marot were looking for and then she nods and speaks again, "In that case let us persue it later once we are out of this place. It would be more prudent to examine it thoroughly in a place of relative safety ... not here."

Ashlyn then takes back the tome and places it within the haversack that she still carries.

[D]aa[/D]

Ashlyn then turns to look over the room carefully before she speaks again, and when she speaks, her question is not directed any anyone in particular, but instead to all present, "This place strikes me as odd. Why would this room, and this room only, be so apparently habitable? I can only think of two reasons: Firstly, that it is somehow important to the lord of the castle, but then why not clean and secure the surrounding rooms also, as he did downstairs; Or secondly, that like the room downstairs on our arrival, this room is being used to entertain guests, but we are the only ones present here, ... I do not trust this."
Ashlyn's seems to be thinking hard as she continues, "Perhaps the lord has no concern for the undead creatures here and perhaps he simply likes books, ... but I do not trust that it is that simple. There are to many coincidences here. Something else is going on that we know nothing about and it disturbs me."

Finally Ashlyn shakes her head and concludes, "We should leave. There is much to do and this place makes me .... uneasy."

The final words sound almost like a confession, and it is clear that recent discoveries have unsettled the lady knight. Perhaps she is simply unused to being in a situation in which she is ignorant of precisely what is going on.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2008)

When Ashlyn finds the tome and calls Khensu over, the shifter moves to her and looks hard at the book.  "Aye.  That is it.  That is what we need."  He stands dutifully as Ashlyn puts the tome in her haversack... glad that this part of their job is almost done.  "There are some things in this book we must discover... then when that is done, we can hand it off to Master Ochem."

Jarrith hears his brother say this, then snorts.  "Yeah, and maybe he'll then he'll take off and leave us in peace.  He doesn't exactly make for amiable company."  He glances sympathetically over at Janis, knowing her dislike (if not outright hatred) of the man.

As preparations to leave are taken up and everyone begins filing out of the room, Jarrith hangs back and keeps Ireena with him to continue his conversation to her.  He speaks to her quietly, so as to not turn the issue a group discussion with everyone else.  "Ireena... my apologies for bringing this up... but there is something I had discovered in my research that I do not know if you are aware of, or if you are, you just haven't bothered to bring up."

He takes a breath and jumps in feet-first... fully expecting protestations, argument, or a fight.  " And that is... you aren't the blood relation of your father.  You were found by the Burgomaster at the base of the cliffs below us as a baby.  He took you in and raised you as his own."  He looks into her eyes so that she can see he believes he is telling her the truth, and he waits for her response.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He takes a breath and jumps in feet-first... fully expecting protestations, argument, or a fight.  " And that is... you aren't the blood relation of your father.  You were found by the Burgomaster at the base of the cliffs below us as a baby.  He took you in and raised you as his own."  He looks into her eyes so that she can see he believes he is telling her the truth, and he waits for her response.



Ireena opens her mouth in dismay, then closes it tightly again, lips firm. She seems about to respond when vary faintly, the group begins to hear... something... coming from the western door.[sblock=Jarrith,Tessa]The sound is... music?[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (May 21, 2008)

Ashlyn whirls around to face the western door at the sound and from her reactions it is obvious that she is uneasy as she instantly draws her blade and advances to within 10ft of the door.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 21, 2008)

"That sounds like music playing..." Jarrith says, taking off after the rest of the group towards the western door.  He pulls out one of his two rapiers and prepares for whatever is on the other side of the door.

Sir Khensu reaches behind him and puts his hand on his weapon, ready to draw it as needed... then steps forward to the door itself.  "I will open the door unless someone else feels they are better suited?"  If no one speaks up, he reaches out and turns the handle, swinging the door slowly open.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 22, 2008)

Tessa nodded at Jarrith's observation.  "I hope the wedding musicians are in better shape than the cake," she added, her lips trying to form the hint of a smile.  She set the lantern on the floor in front of her and faced the door- her shield raised, and the wand of missiles ready in her other hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Thanks a *lot* for putting that visual back into my head." Marot grouses towards Tessa as he gets out of his comfy chair.

"The state of that cake will put me off my feed for a few days now." He visually shudders.  

"This place gets weirder and weirder.  Now we're hearing musicians?  Did we perhaps just get the date wrong, along with the caterers, and today is the big wedding?"

He looks sideways towards Ireena,"You didn't bring a dress perhaps, did you?"

As he waits for her glare and scowl, he stops her short,"Just kidding dear, its painfully obvious that this is Janis' big day."

"As for the book, what exactly did we want that for again?" He says as he makes his way towards the other near the door.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 27, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "As for the book, what exactly did we want that for again?"



Jarrith whispers to Marot right before Sir Khensu opens the door.  "That's why we're in this Light-forsaken land... Ochem hired us to find the Tome, remember?"

He then thinks for a second, then continues.  "On top of that... the gypsy woman also said that the book contained the location of three fanes in the area that were contributing to the land's darkness.  If we can cleanse the fanes, then we're that much closer to releasing Barovia from the blight."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot grins sheepishly,"And here I was laboring under the assumption that we were here on holiday...."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2008)

Tense at the sudden strange sound, Khensu, Ashlyn, and Jarrith approach the door. Throwing it open, they spy a ghastly scene. The room is large and opulent---a bedroom with heavy red curtain, thick carpets, and a sizable bed of the finest woods with a skillfully carved "Z" on the headboard. But it is what is on the bed the gathers the eyes. Beyond the light silk canopy is the prone form of a young woman in a fine nightcoat, her skin pale and breathing slow as if in sleep. It would be a tranquil scene if not for the wavy, incorporeal form of a beautiful court singer hovering over her, intently staring and singing.

As the door opens, the mournful tune washes over the party. What once may have been a joyful wedding tune is now a thing of grief and despair, but enthralling nevertheless. Only Ashlyn, Koppri, and Jarrith manage to fight of the insidious sound, the rest stand dazed...

OOC: Ouch. That was a lot of bad rolls...

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 1)*




Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, CC: Singing undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

T: 19 [dazed]
I: 15 [dazed] 
A: 15 
J: 14 
CC: 12
K: 8 [dazed]
M: 4 [dazed] 
J: 4 [38/38, drained 2 levels, dazed]
b: 4 [dazed]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 1, 2008)

Upon seeing the sinister effect the incorporeal creatures voice seems to have on her companions, Ashlyn charges forward, and as her bird harries it, Ashlyn smites the creature before her.

[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Charge attack (smite undead): 1d20+17; damage: 1d10+5+1d6 (double damage on natural 20; two miss chances vs incorporeal undead)]


As she attacks, she rakes her mind for what type of creature this could possibly be.

[Knowledge (religion): 1d20+13]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2008)

*Marot the Transfixed*

_"My, that sure is a lovely tune..." _ Marot thinks to himself as he stands motionless by the fire.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Jarrith quickly follows in behind Ashlyn and moves to her side, all the while drawing both rapiers. (Move to F9) "Give me a second and I'll get behind this thing!"  Jarrith says to the paladin.

He then begins the dismantling of this fiend by some fancy swordplay.  (Attack w/rapier)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2008)

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 2)*

Ashlyn sends her companion forward, its beak causing the shadowy form to dodge out of its way. [Harried] The paladin then roars in, with a might swing of her glowing sword, cuts the mists deeply! [Nat 20 on smite; 20hp; moderately wounded]

As her sword cuts through, something in her mind clicks. _A singer of the crypts?!  Its song is death..._ She must kill it or stop the others from listening before it is too late...

Jarrith moves aside the courtly form, but his silver rapier catches the canopy and it caught, missing badly. 

The song continues unabaited, but most begin to shake off its tune. But Tessa, Khensu, and the bear are caught rapt, the song tearing at their hearts.. and souls. [Tessa, Khensu and bear are enthralled and gain 2 negative levels; the rest are freed]

[Marot's round 2 action; everyone else's round 3s]

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 2, Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, CC: Singing undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

T: 19 [enthralled, 2 negative levels]
I: 15 
A: 15 
J: 14 
CC: 12
K: 8 [enthralled, 2 negative levels]
M: 4  
J: 4 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
b: 4 [enthralled, 2 negative levels]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 12, 2008)

OOC: Tessa continues grooving to the tunes of the Dead.  Whoa, man, the colors are so trippy...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2008)

*Marot the untransfixed*

"Whu?"  the warlock gasps as he shakes off the tune.  He looks at the bodies of Tessa and Khensu and sees the telltale signs of energy drain.

"It must be destroyed!" He shouts as he jumps up from the chair and heads towards the bedroom.

His hand begins to glow with a warm, white light as he moves closer and finally he sends the blast flying towards the undead creature, hoping to hear it sing out in pain.

OOC: Move to L8, Invoke Spirit Blast on Ghostly Singer -- +8 ranged touch (4d6+5)  Know(Religion) +13 check for any info about this thing.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 12, 2008)

Upon realization of the creatures nature, Ashlyn yells back to the others, "*It is a singer of the crypts. Do not listen to it for its song is death.*", and as her bird continues to harry it, Ashlyn steps to the side to provide Jarrith with better opportunity for attacking before drawing deep on her inner reserves and once again smites the creature before her.

[Ashlyn takes a 5ft step to G7]
[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Use 2AP for another smite undead]
[Attack (smite undead): 1d20+15; damage: 1d10+5+1d6 (double damage on natural 20; two miss chances vs incorporeal undead)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 12, 2008)

With Ashlyn moving opposite him and thus setting up a flank, Jarrith smirks and begins systematically taking apart this undead monstrosity.  (Dual-attack with rapiers: +8/+8; 1d6+2+1d6 damage for Penetrating Strike each)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2008)

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 2, Complete)*

Marot staggers to his feet, anger in his eyes, but his aim is off from the chords of song still in his head. [Nat 1] He knows what Ashlyn knows... his friends are dead if they continue to hear the song... while it grows stronger.

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 3, Partial)*

Ireena pulls herself together, and brings forth her father's sword while moving into the room. She starts a moment upon seeing the girl. "Gertrude..?!?"

Knowing she must not fail, Ashlyn puts her all into her swings. The singer ignores the bird this time, and Ashlyn must pull up quickly as Kopri is in the wrong place at the wrong time. Her next swing passes through it without substance. [Nat 1 on smite; incorporeal miss on the second]

Jarrith grits his teeth and sets about work. But he might as well be fighting air... [Both miss due to incorporeality]

The singer continues it mournful song, but even in their haze, Tessa and Khensu see their companion's plight. They break free, though the animial does not. [Bear gains 2 more negative levels]

But that is not all the trouble the heroes face, as the tune of horror attracts two more ghostly forms, their crazed countenance fading into nothing as they pass through the walls near the fireplace. The freed Tessa ducks one, but the other reaches through the warlock's armor to grab his heart! [Marot hit; 7hp]

[Marrot then Round 4]

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 2, Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, b: The bear, C: Ghostly undead, CC: Singing undead, I: Ireena, J: Jarrith, J: Janis, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

T: 19 [2 negative levels]
I: 15 
A: 15 
J: 14 
CC: 12
C: 8
K: 8 [2 negative levels]
M: 4  [39/46]
J: 4 [38/38, drained 2 levels]
b: 4 [enthralled, 4 negative levels]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

"AHHHHH,"screams the warlock as the ghostly arm rakes him underneath his armor.

Gathering himself, he steps to the side and sends another bolt of white energy towards the singer.

"No way I can miss that thing twice in a row."


OOC: 5' step to K8, Invoke Spirit Blast on Ghostly Singer -- +8 ranged touch (4d6+5)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2008)

"I might as well be fighting air!" Jarrith says... almost as if the words were given to him by some omnipotent narrator looking down upon his actions.

"These are useless!" he shouts, and he drops one of his rapiers as he takes a step backward. (5' step to D10, drop rapier as free action)  He immediately begins a prayer to the Flame while concentrating on the singing horror... then blasts it with deific vengeance.  (Cast _Deific Vengeance_ on cc)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2008)

OOC: Just a note---Tessa and Khensu have actions now.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tessa finally shook off the terrible lethargy of the ghostly song, but the weakness and aching still held sway over her- if it were not for the immediate threat she might have simply tried to refocus her mind.  But the apparition before her spurred her into some semblance of urgency- she lifted the wand that she held and fired at the creature.

OOC: 5 foot step to L 7; use Milosh's wand for CL 5 Magic Missile on the undead that attacked her.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 16, 2008)

As her bird continues to harry it, Ashlyn simply continues to attack the creature before her.

[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Full attack: +11/+6; damage: 1d10+3/1d10+3]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 16, 2008)

The fog over Sir Khensu's mind finally lifts, just as the ghostly apparitions float into the room behind him.  "By The Light, you will NOT control me!"  He roars in anger, then spins around and charges the northern undead, swinging his huge weapon at it.  (Shift as a free action, charge attack to M5)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2008)

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 3, Complete)*

The enraged Khensu bristles and charges the nearest ghostly form, but blade passes through nothing... [Incorporeal miss] Nearby, the surprise warlock steps back and blasts the singer with his holy arts, causing it to shriek. [18hp] Janis follows with an arcane bolt at the one nearest her. [5hp]

*Rooms of Haunting (Round 4)*

Shaking her head, Tessa followed Janis' example and blasted the spirit with Milosh's wand. [14hp; near destruction] 

Her father's sword in hand, Ireena manages to cut away some of its essence. [5hp] Kopri times its harry in sync with the girl, distracting the spirit enough for one of Ashlyn's jabs to hit. [12hp] The exasperated Stalker then calls out the Flame's vengeance eagerly. The creature resists, but it is not enough... holy flames consume it utterly. [8hp after will save; CC destroyed]

[I'm going to finish this up]

The mad spirits accost Tessa and Janis, but the two easily dodge the attacks. Another volley of magic missles latter, and both are sent back to Mabrar howling. [One more charge used; both destroyed]

*Rooms of Haunting (Combat Over)*

Once everyone is sure that the spirits are vanguished, Ireena looks at the prone girl. A quick check determines she is in a deep sleep. The burgomaster's daughter is aghast at the strange presence.

That is Mad Mary's daughter. Everyone thought she just ran off... Mary is a bit overprotective. But, she is here? The continued shocks to Ireena are obviously taking their toll.

Jarrith, Janis, and Ashlyn remember Mad Mary from earlier.

Status
T: 2 negative levels
K: 2 negative levels
M: 39/46
J: 38/38, drained 2 levels
b: 4 negative levels


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

Marot strides forward into the bedchamber and looks quizzically at the sleeping woman on the bed.

"Is that woman, or _thing_, alive?"

He looks around for a seat, but finding none, sits on the corner of the bed looking exasperated.

"This place just gets weirder and weirder.  So, in one room, we have a prehistoric wedding cake, followed by a painting which looks just like yours truly over there.... Then we have music playing in *THIS* room, which contains an apparition, along with a sleeping beauty."

He takes a quick look at the sleeping woman and then to Ireena, to make sure they don't look remotely similar or could pass for sisters.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2008)

'Gertrude' and Ireena look nothing alike.

The form is breathing and has a pulse. So 'Gertrude' is probably alive. Just very tired, apparently. Or a very deep sleeper.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

After seeing the chest of the maiden heave and finding a pulse, Marot adjusts his vision to scan for any trace of foul magicks -- certain to find some surrounding this sleeping woman.

OOC: _Detect Magic_ on woman, determining school and relative strength, then scan rest of room for any auras.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 17, 2008)

As the last of the apparitions is destroyed, Ashlyn glances searchingly at the far wall in the other room where the fireplace is located, before she turns her attention to the sleeping figure on the bed. Not feeling particularly trusting, Ashlyn draws back the veil on her sight that allows her to see undead for what they are and looks at the girl once again.

[Detect undead on 'Gertrude']

Once she is assured of the girls nature as one of the living, then Ashlyn turns her head towards Irene and asks, "As you are a familiar face to her, perhaps it would be best if you were to wake her."

"I wonder how and why she is here at all." Ashlyn muses.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Jarrith shakes his head in bewilderment.  "I dunno what is going on here... but so long as things are this strange... I don't think we should linger about."

He looks over at Khensu and Tessa, who both are still feeling the effects of their life energy drained from them.  "We are in no shape to deal with more of this nonsense right now.  We need rest.  We now have this one..." he nods toward the sleeping girl, "...to bring home... and we need to do a thorough read of the tome to find out what else is going on with this land."

He takes a deep breath and looks to the others.  "We have what we need for the moment... I say we depart and replenish ourselves, so that whatever is here in this castle can be dealt with more efficiently later."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"While I agree with what you say, Jarrith, I believe you should give the sleeping lass a kiss, perhaps it would put an end to her slumber?"  

He cracks a smile and elbows him in the ribs.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Marot]There is a faint aura of warding magic on the bed itself. Odd, but it may have been protecting the sleeping girl.[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn]The girl is not undead.[/sblock]Ireena puts away her sword and gently shakes the young woman. Her eyes flutter open, and with a start, she sits up, attempting to cover herself with some bed sheets.

"Vh-Vhat? Panni Koylana? Wh-who are dese people? Vhy are you here? The Lord did not say nothing about visitors!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 17, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He takes a deep breath and looks to the others.  "We have what we need for the moment... I say we depart and replenish ourselves, so that whatever is here in this castle can be dealt with more efficiently later."




"I think I have to agree with that," Tessa said wearily.  She could still feel the weakening power of the undead's touch, and she knew that the effect would linger for some time- perhaps forever.  Now that they had the tome, a retreat to town made the most sense, but it was hard to muster up a forceful agreement to anything- all she wanted to do was lie down and rest, even though she knew that would do little to restore her strength.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2008)

ireena looks at Gertrude with a mix of concern and discomfort. "It is fine, Gertrude. Please, get dressed. We need to leave."

The girls eyes go wide and she shakes her head vehemently. "No! I no go back to Mama! She mad, never let see day again! Lord say I be safe here, can have anyting I vant. I hate it out there! Hate it!" The tantrum on the young woman is natural, somehow, as if she was a naive as she sounded.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sir Khensu looks down at the young woman and says gently "I understand you concern, child... however, regardless of any problems you have with your mother, you cannot leave her in her current state of grief.  If you care about her in any way... you must let her know that you are unharmed at the very least."

He walks over and smiles at her.  "Whether you stay in her house or not is a discussion you two can have at some point... but to let her think you dead is cruelty in it's harshest form.  Talk to her.  Explain why you felt the need to leave.  Try to come to an understanding.  A mother and child should not have to live at odds."


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 18, 2008)

Ashlyn stands back for a moment as Irene awakens the sleeping Gertrude. As the girls naive nature becomes more apparent, Ashlyn steps forward and speaks, "Hello Gertrude. My name is Ashlyn and our vocal companion here is Sir Khensu. We spoke to the Lord downstairs and he was most vehement that the castle is still a dangerous place and we have indeed found this to be the case. Perhaps it would be safer in town for a while. I'm sure that you could always return here once the danger is past."

[Diplomacy +10 (Ashlyn is trying her best to convince Gertrude, taking into account Gertrude's naive nature and her obvious infactuation/dependance on the 'Lord'.)]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2008)

Gertrude throws a minor tantrum at Khensu's words, balling her fists and banging on the bed. No! I hate it out there! Here, I get all the pretty things, and Lord brings me good food. He even talks to me when he can. Sometimes. Its not much, be he still comes by! There's nothing scary here. Nothing bad happens. Ever."

Ashlyn patiently tries to convince the girl. Its obvious she is infatuated with the Lord, and point that makes Ireena obviously feel sorry for the girl. It is patently impossible to convince her that place is dangerous. And mention of her mother only sours things. Janis sarcastically mentions that she could be Ireena's maid, "she'd get a good view of the Lord there", but the girl takes to it enthusiastically, even if Ireena does not.

Soon, the girl is dressed and ready to proceed. "I'll be the Lady's maid until the Lord finally marries me!" Ireena only sighs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Yikes, there must be something in the water around here...." Marot says under his breath,"So many simpletons and crazies.  Must be the lack of sunlight...."

Raising his voice so that all may here, "Let us begone from this place and spend the afternoon licking our wounds in town then."


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 22, 2008)

As her attempts to convince the girl of the dangers of the castle fall on deaf ears, Ashlyn shakes her head with a wry grin for Janis as the druidess's sarcastic words have the desired effect upon the girl.

Ushering the men out of the room, Ashlyn stays vigilant for danger while Gertrude gets dressed.

As the group is ready to depart, Ashlyn catches Janis's eye and drops back for a few moments, where she speaks quietly "I don't know how you do it, but believe me, I am grateful to have you with us!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Jarrith shrugs and leaves the room.  "Whenever you're ready, let's get out of here.  Who has the tome?  I want to make sure I get a chance to read it before we hand it off to Ochem."

Sir Khensu follows along behind him as they start to make their way out of the castle.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 23, 2008)

Ashlyn replies to Jarrith, "The tome is in the bag. I'm sure we would all like to peruse it's pages for once reason or another, but I suggest we focus on getting out of here in once piece first."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

Gertrude tries to claim a lot of the clothes in the closet for herself, though much of it is too big... more appropriately sized for someone much closer to Ireena's size. The lady talks Gertrude out of it with a stern look.

The group follows the most direct path out of the castle: Down the spiral stair to the ground floor, past the now dark dining room, and into the great hall. The shadows hold closely, and the sense of _unwelcome_ is strong. Someone... or something... is watching, but where? Nothing can be seen. 

Can it said to be a relief to exit the Castle. Dread still fills the courtyard, the hanging fog damping the spirit as well as flesh. The horses are found safe, and after a few moment arranging things, the group is mounted and leaves the dark place behind.

As the last of rickety drawbridge is crossed, a brief beam of sunshine gathers on the parapets behind the group. Looking back, Jarrith and Ashlyn swear they see a figure watching. But then the beam fades, and the figure is gone... if it was ever there.

The path back to Barovia is straightforward. But is it the path to be taken?

OOC: I need to know what the immediate plans of the group are, especially as it concerns the Tome, Mateusz, level drain, and anything else you think pertinent. Please update on the OOC  thread.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 27, 2008)

As she leaves the library, Ashlyn casts one last look in the direction of the wall with the fireplace where the incorporeal figures came through earlier and makes a mental note to take a closer look should they come back through here.

Heading downstairs, Ashlyn looks over her shoulder, back towards the chapel, as she resolves to return.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2008)

After a brief discussion, the party decides to camp in the (hopefully) abandoned farmhouse of the witch Katrina. Nothing marks their passage---no wolves, no flight of bats. Just fog and emptiness.

The farmhouse is indeed empty, the chickens roaming freely. Though only Katrina and her "brothers" were at the Hill, old man Andrzej is no where to be found. Grateful for the sanctuary, the Flamists begin setting up defenses while Ashlyn and Tessa set about to examining the Tome.

The scholar of the Host soon takes over, carefully examining the black leather and using some of Jarrith's finer tools to handle it. The book is old, probably the oldest thing in the valley aside from the Castle... and the evils that dwell inside. Several of the pages crumble to nothing despite Tessa's best efforts. What can be read is in a faded, cramped hand on pages so worn that they are almost transparent. "This will take some time."

A meal is readied, and a watch is taken. Tessa makes occasional notes, discovering sketchy details about old battles of a bygone age... perhaps regarding Karrn himself? There are also notes about foul necromantic practices, and a belief in "the Blood" which she finds remarkably similar to ancient writings on pre-Galifarian Blood of Vol cults. But, the in the small hours of the night, the dry eyed scholar finds, as the seer put it, "the knowledge of the ancient and knowledge of the land"

Tessa gathers everyone, looking at Ireena peculiarly for a moment before speaking. "Here, this I believe is the passage Madam Eva spoke of. There are three places of ancient power in the valley, and this 'Strahd' apparently defiled them. I believe them to be the basis of this 'Curse.' If Madam Eva is correct, we need to complete some ritual at each of these places to break the power of the Curse. Or at least weaken it." Tessa looks up at Ireena a bit shyly before continuing. "There is... more. Here, everyone, look. It is a bit faded..."

OOC: Madam Eva's reading on the Tome of Strahd See the here for the page from the Tome of Strahd...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 1, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

The warlock chases sleep from his mind as he listens to the woman's reading of the book.

Then Marot remembers the old woman's warning -- that another stranger desires the book and secrets within.

"We must guard against the agents of the Emerald Claw -- they stole another needed artifact from us, because of my failing...."

His voice trails off for a moment as he relives the experience -- as he watched helplessly as his very own body was controlled by another.

Snapping back to reality,"They could be watching us this very second."

He looks briefly at Janis and the wounds she still bears from the winged bat/wolf creature that attacked them in the Chapel.

"I wonder if that vampire we fought, which did not shrink from the light, was this elder brother of Sergei -- or just one of his lackeys?"

"And what possible relation could our friend "Sergei" have with this older, and dead, "Sergei"?"

He shakes his head.  "This is not good news at all.  I feel as if our work in this land has not even begun, if we are to rid it of this curse."

"But this does answer some questions -- about the wedding cake and such."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2008)

Tessa, after a little further reading, identifies the location of the three "fanes." One, the party has already visited---it is the strange, Khyber-marked stone beneath Lysaga Hill (and thus likely responsible for its tainted history). The other is in the woods not too far from the Visanti camp. The last is in the fetid swamps where the Ivlis river drains.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 2, 2008)

"This is fascinating," Tessa murmured as she paged carefully through the book.  "I can certainly see why  people want this book.  Just for its historical value alone, it could be priceless to  any number of collectors or academic institutions."  The she raised her head and looked steadily around at the others.  "I think our need for it outweighs any purely historical value though.   One of these places is somewhere we have been.  Perhaps that might be the best one to start with- most of the dangers there we have already dealt with..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jarrith nods, and pulls out his journal.  He's been writing down everything that has occured thus far... taking careful notes to make sure he didn't forget anything... and the information in this tome will join it.  "Back to the Hill works for me.  That sounds about right.  Tessa... care to share the tome for a bit?  I'd like to get all the pertinent info written down."

He glances around at the others and smiles.  "It is funny... in some sort of sick way I guess... how this land affects us differently depending on where we go.  Sometimes we are strong... sometimes we are weak... sometimes we are resolved... sometimes we are giving up."

He looks down at his own hands, turning them over to look at both sides.  "If we ever cleanse this place of its taint... and ourselves by the same token... I'm still always going to remember how this place affected me.  For good or for ill.  My life is forever changed."  He sighs, then straightens up and begins to write.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 3, 2008)

At Jarrith's request, Tessa handed the tome over, albeit a bit reluctantly.  She had studied history and the arcane for most of her life, and some of the details here were quite intriguing.  "Be careful- it is very old and fragile," she cautioned- and even then, she had to fight down the urge to continue reading over his shoulder...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2008)

_24 Zol, Zarantyr, 998 YK_

[New day. Regain hps, rememorize spells, etc. Janis fails her saves vs. energy drain by fiat. Tessa and Marot make theirs]

In the morning, Ireena volunteers to take the every more fidgety Gertrude back to the village. Janis, in a foul mood and still appearing pale, mumbles something about going with her. After a brief meal, the two parties split, each going their separate way.

The return to the Hill is the same as the other journeys there. Having no reason to be stealthy, the group makes decent progress through the misty morning. Soon, the Hill is in sight.

It is Jarrith's paranoid eyes that catches it first... the sight of a lone figure waiting on the hill. Tall, armored and armed, but with their back to the party at the edge of the woods. But the person must have good ears, for even with the woods sheltering their sound, it turns to the group. With a manic bellow, the assailant charges!

OOC: The group has one round before the assailant arrives. Actions?

Init
K: 19
K: 19
J: 15
M: 9
A: 8 
T: 6


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2008)

stonegod said:


> _24 Zol, Zarantyr, 998 YK_
> 
> [New day. Regain hps, rememorize spells, etc. Janis fails her saves vs. energy drain by fiat. Tessa and Marot make theirs]
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashlyn spends the most of the night looking over Tessa's or Jarrith's shoulders as they peruse the ancient tome. She pays special attention to matters pertaining to undead, but finally retires satisfied that it contains no specific or precise instructions on the creation of undead.
She also takes a few notes on the relevant information pertaining to the three ancient fanes of Ravenloft, and a few notes on the history of this land, but other than that she simply endeavours to learn what she can of this abomination, this creature called Strahd.

The following morning finds her alert and rested as they head out, but as they approach Lysaga hill, Ashlyn is slow to react, however react she does as she charges the armored figure from horseback, attacking with her sable mount even as her raven, Korppi, harries her new opponent.

[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Ride (to attack with mount): 1d20+11 vs DC10 (autosuccess)]
[Ashlyn charge attack: 1d20+11+2+1; damage: 1d10+3]
[Valo charge attack: 1d20+8+2; damage: 1d6+4]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jarrith catches sight of the armored man and is about to say something when he spins around and charges them.  Jarrith, slightly surprised at this action, opens his mouth to speak.  "I wonder who this is--" he begins, when suddenly Marot and Ashlyn take off in front of him... the warlock throwing some eldrithc energy, and the paladin charging on horseback.  "Wait you two!  We don't even know who that is!  It could be Sir--"  The Stalker doesn't finish his sentence before the battle is joined and the clang of steel upon steel rings out.

"--Urik."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 6, 2008)

As the armored fellow and his compatriots engage in fisticuffs, Sir Khensu strides forward as well.  He keeps a hand on his weapon, ready to draw it... but focuses more on trying to determine who this figure is.  Only a madman would charge a group of five armored and armed men and women... and he needs to know who this person is and if they are indeed mad.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 7, 2008)

EARLIER: Tessa had spent much of the night perusing the ancient Tome, trying to piece together any information which might be helpful- but when she did sleep, it was a fitful and restless slumber, plagued by dark dreams.  The morning sun, such as it was in this blighted valley, did much to restore her spirit, and while her sleep had been uncomfortable, it seemed to have done a great deal to assuage the physical and emotional strain of the preceding day.  Her morning prayers filled her with energy, and she could feel the power of her faith surging within her- with a clear goal, and some sense of accomplishment, she felt stronger than ever.  The rituals which she prepared for the day included several which had been to arduous for her to channel before- obviously the Host was helping to show her the way forward, rewarding her and the others for their struggle with the darkness of this place.  Once her prayers were done, she used some of her powers to tap Aureon's knowledge, identifying one of the relics they had acquired in the chapel- had it really been only yesterday?  The amulet seemed like it might be more than a simple trinket- perhaps the powers with it might be helpful today...

LATER: As the made their way up the hill, Tessa found herself distracted again and again, her thoughts ensnared by the Tome's many secrets.  When the armored figure appeared on the hillside, for a moment she thought that it was some portion of the Tome's tales brought to life- not impossible, it seemed, in this valley...  Once she realized this was a real figure, and a real battle, she struggled to get down off her fractious mount- while she could fight well enough, she knew she could not both ride and fight at the same time, and it was easier to work her magics from the stability of solid ground.

OOC: After morning prayers, using her 2nd level Domain spell to Identify the amulet from the chapel corpse.  Later, once battle starts up, she will dismount and ready her shield and morningstar- taking care to make sure she is well behind the front rank of combatants...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2008)

*Daylight Surprise (Round 1)*

The bellicose man charges... but there is something *wrong* about him. Deadened skin, piercing eyes, fangs and claws all point to his nonhuman nature. It is Ashyln's gasp of recognition that identifies it:

Vampire? In the daylight? But is must be undead!





Khensu dismounts, trying to is if Ashlyn is correct. It couldn't be? But his senses do not lie... it is evil to the core. [Detect evil] Jarrith calls out in confusion, the darkness in his mind confusing him momentarily.

Marot, on the other, takes aggressive action. The purple bolt of Khyber sails over the warrior's shoulder, blasting the ruins beyond. [Ranged touch 9 misses] The Lightbringer yells out in challenge, her hated foe before her. Kopri streaks forward, causing the creature to wince as it tries to avoid it. [Distracted] Volo and the paladin surges ahead, sword and hooves gleaming. It laughs contemptuously as the Volo's forelegs crash into it, the wounds vanishing instantly. The blade fares little better, even with all of Ashlyn's strength behind it. [Volo's hits; all damage negated by DR; Ashlyn hits for 13 before significant DR]

Tessa dismounts her skittish beast, preparing for what is ahead.

*Daylight Surprise (Round 2 Partial)*

The creatures' wounds close before Ashlyn's eyes, further proof of its impossible vampiric nature. "The Blood take you!" it growls, bring its wicket blade down. The cut is painful but minor, however, the strength behind it almost dazes the lady paladin. [12hp] But it is not done---it savagely rakes Volo's flanks. The holy mount shudders, its essence draining away. [10hp; 2 levels energy drain]

*Daylight Surprise (Round 2 Partial)*


Map Key: A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, K: Daylight Vampire?, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 19 [Distracted]
K: 19
J: 15
M: 9
A: 8 
a: 8 [24/34hp, 2 negative levels]
T: 6


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 8, 2008)

Noting her mounts distress and it's inability to harm their foe, Ashlyn, without further thought, dismisses her mount and simultaneously drops to the ground.
She then reaches forward in an attempt to touch the undead abomination before her, her hand nigh glowing with positive energy, as Korppi once again distracts the vampire.

[Dismiss mount - Free action]
['Dismount' to C9 (Ride +11 vs DC15 for a 'soft fall' or take 1d6 nonlethal falling damage) - Free action]
[5ft step to B9 - Free action]
[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Melee touch attack: +8/+3 (-2 combat expertise); damage: _lay on hands_ for 24pts; AC 24 (+2 combat expertise)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sir Khensu hustles at full speed over to the fight, drawing his weapon in the process. (Double move towards battle, draw weapon)

Jarrith leaps down from his horse, then begins moving towards the battle as well.  (Move action to dismount, move action towards battle)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot hisses a curse under his breath as the vampire is revealed.  

"Dammit Marot!  Concentrate!"  He chastises himself.

He begins to draw forth positively infused energy, and quickly activates his gloves, which begin to glow with a dark red color.

"Let us see how this beast likes to be put to the flame, shall we?"

OOC: +7 spirit blast ranged touch 4d6+4, and 1 charge from gloves of eldritch admixture for 2d6 fire damage


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tessa gave a sharp gasp of dismay as the enemy's nature was revealed.  She knew that she would have to get closer to offer any real assistance, and she quickly moved up towards the fight.

OOC: Double move, 60 feet straight forward- still well out of melee range.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2008)

*Daylight Surprise (Round 2 Complete)*

Seeing the true face of their enemy, Khensu, Jarrith, and Tessa bolt forward to try to assist Ashlyn. Marot, meanwhile, attempts to blast it with holy fire, but once again misses the beast. [Nat 2 again!]

Concerned but undeterred, Ashyn returns Volo to the celestial realms, landing surely as his vanishes. [Successful soft fall] Though Korppi continues to bat at it, the grim foe ignores it this time. [Harry failed] She then grabs the vampire by the throat, screaming, "Let the holy powers take you!" It howls as she pours all of her might into it! [Nat 20 on the first hit! 24hp positive energy damage; wounded] 

*Daylight Surprise (Round 3 Partial)*

Forcing Ashlyn to release him, the vampire growls as the marks of Ashlyn's hands fade a bit. It attacks without pity, easily batting away Ashlyn's defenses with its blade for another small but forceful hit. Luckily, she is able to move aside for its following swipe with its claws. [Sword hit for 12; slam misses]

*Daylight Surprise (Round 3 Partial)*



Map Key: A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, K: Daylight Vampire?, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 19 [Wounded]
K: 19
J: 15
M: 9
A: 8 [38/62]
T: 6


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tessa called upon the strength of the Sovereign Host, her voice rising as she recited sacred words of power.  An aura of divine energy spread outward from her, enveloping both friend and foe...

OOC: 5-foot step forward, free action to drop morningstar, standard action to cast Prayer- will retrieve morningstar next round.  Prayer gives all allies within 40 feet a +1 on to hit, weapon damage, saves, and skill checks; all enemies take a -1 penalty on those rolls.  Lasts 7 rounds- no save, but SR applies.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 10, 2008)

Seeing the creature wounded seems to fuel Ashlyn's zest for battle and as Korppi continues to harry the vampire, Ashlyn steps forward and unleashes blow after blow with the sunblade, her blade gleaming with the holy power of her faith.

[5ft step to B9 - Free action]
[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Full attack: +15/+6 (Smite evil on the first attack); damage: 1d10+9+1d6/1d10+3]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2008)

"This land is so cursed that even the pale shades of vampirism can resist the power of Light!" Sir Khensu says, as he advances on the battle.  He rushes forward with his greataxe and swings at the foul demonic man.  (Charge attack at enemy)

"We've been saying that for days now, Brother!"  Jarrith guffahs, following quickly behind the shifter.  As he moves, he makes a few hand gestures and then blasts the creature with the divine power of the Flame.  (Move action to F8 / Cast Deific Vengeance)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2008)

*Marot the Inaccurate*

"By the Flame!" Marot shouts as he continues to send blasts of energy flying all over the impromptu battlefield.

He hangs back on his mount, covering the rear of the group -- his confidence in his ability to avoid his companions with his attacks faltering.

OOC: +7 eldritch spear - spirit blast ranged touch 4d6+4


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2008)

*Daylight Surprise (Round 3 Complete)*

Bellowing a challenge, the shifter paladin charges forward, smashing the axe into the undead abomination. But the gash almost closes instantly, leaving only a small wound. [12hp before DR] But as the creature gloats, Jarrith's holy admonition slams into it. It manages to shake the worst of it off, but it seems to be faltering. [Will save for half; 8hp; bloodied]

Frustrated, Marot tries again but with little luck. Somewhere, a dark voice inside laughs. [That's 3 Nat 2's in a row, dude. My dice hate you.]

Somewhat winded, Ashlyn sets about her work. The "day-pire" avoids the harrying bird, but her glowing blade sears its dead flesh with a wound that remains greivous after it partially closes. Her second strike, however, is stopped easily by the deadened flesh. [Smite attack hits for 20hp before DR; other attack negated by DR]

Tessa chants forth a homily to Dol Arrah to grant strength to her allies and sap the morale of the foes. However, the undead's creature mind is unaffected by the mortal's words. [_prayer_; undead immune (its mind-affecting)]

*Daylight Surprise (Round 4 Partial)*

Its regeneration not sufficient to negate its wounds, the frothing vampire howls at Ashlyn and Khensu. The Blood shall have you! It savages the lady paladin with its blade, forcing her to cough of blood, but its claw is once again ineffective, the blow all brute strength, not finesse. [15hp to Ashlyn; bloodied]

*Daylight Surprise (Round 4 Partial)*


Map Key: A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, K: Daylight Vampire?, K: Khensu, M: Marot, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 19 [Wounded]
K: 19 [_prayer_]
J: 15 [_prayer_]
M: 9 
A: 8 [23/62, _prayer_]
T: 6 [_prayer_]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 11, 2008)

While Korppi continues to harry the vampire, Ashlyn once again draws on the power of her faith as she steps around to flank the vampire and then provceeds to smite the foul undead before her.

[5ft step from B9 to A8 (Ashlyn has been using 5ft steps for 3 rounds now, trying to flank the vampire - I figured you'd just missed it since you hadn't mentioned anything in the round-by-round summaries)]
[Raven (Harry): Will save vs DC15 or suffer -2AC]
[Full attack: +18/+9 (Smite evil on the first attack); damage: 1d10+10+1d6/1d10+4]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2008)

"I told you to shut up!" Marot screams aloud as if to some invisible creature,"Your babbling is throwing off my concentration!"

He tries to force the intrusive voice out of his mind, or at least shut off its mindless gibberish and focus solely on the daylight vampire.

OOC: +7 eldritch spear - spirit blast ranged touch 4d6+4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Allow me to give you room Brother!  Excuse me, M'Lady..." Sir Khensu steps between Ashlyn and the vampire to get into a better position, then infuses the swing of his greataxe with smiting of evil.  (5' step to B9 / Attack with greataxe and smite: +1 to hit, +1d6+5 damage)

"Mighty kind of you, sir!"  With more space available to him to set up a flank with Sir Khensu, Jarrith steps north a few steps before advancing and moving back down to the vampire.  (Move to E7, D6, C6, B7)  He then grins slyly before razing the vampire with a vicious rapier attack.  (Lose _Hide From Undead_ to power Razing Strike: additional +1 to hit, additional +4d6 damage for spell level and sneak attack dice)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Tessa scooped up her morningstar and shuffled carefully forward, taking care to stay out of the vampire's easy reach.  While she had little enough confidence in her value as a warrior, especially when compared to her stalwart companions, she knew that she had to get close to provide healing- and someone would need it soon enough...

OOC: Retrieve morningstar, and move up to join the fight.  Staying out of actual melee for now, but a 30 foot move forward should put her close enough to heal next round.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2008)

*Daylight Surprise (Round 4 Complete)*

Khensu steps to the side, but twists his ankle on a rock forcing him to overcompensate his swing and miss. His follow-up swing also misses. But the attack is enough to distract the beast, and sneaking up behind him, the Stalker channels his holy power into his strike. With a savage slice to its neck, the creature howls as the Flame's might sears him! [Nat 20; 20hp before DR; creature near destruction]

That is enough for Marot. Screaming to clear the sounds in his head, he flings another holy bolt. This time its mark its mark is true, and with a sickening sizzle, the vampire dissolves into a vapor. The greyish gas swirls about the site once, and then, just as suddenly as it appeared, vanishes towards the southeast---and the Castle.

*Daylight Surprise (Complete)*

Status
A: 8 [23/62]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 13, 2008)

Ashlyn takes a deep breath as the combat concludes, and her eyes narrow as the vampire heads back to the castle in a gaseous cloud.

As she sheaths her sword, she focus's on the inner strength within her, and once again waves of healing energies emanate from her affecting all living creatures within sixty foot of her.

[Use 3xTurn undead -> Sacred healing for 45hp healing for Ashlyn (and anything else living within 60ft)]


Feeling much refreshed, Ashlyn turns to the others, "This concerns me, it seems that the undead in this land are different, for instance the vampires are somehow unaffected by what would normally hinder or destroy them. I would know how and why, and I suspect that the answers lie back at the castle."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Tessa nodded, her face allowing a trace of obvious worry to cloud her usual smile.  "I would guess that the center of the secret lies back at the castle, certainly enough- but perhaps these fanes have a portion of the fault as well.  Let us go, and see if we can wrest this place back from the dark powers which hold it, and place it under the grace of the Host, and the light of the Flame."


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 14, 2008)

Ashlyn turns towards Tessa as she speaks and nods her head in agreement, "If what we read of the fanes in the tome is true, and if this Strahd is still around, which is perhaps not unlikely if he is indeed a vampire, then it would seem that these ancient sites have been corrupted and indeed provide this vampire with some measure of protection. However this daylight immunity displayed by the vampire we just encountered is something else again, and something far more worrying ... at least to my mind."

Ashlyn pauses a moment in her speech and then wonders aloud, "... I wonder if it is possible for us not only to cleanse these fanes, but to sanctify them once again. It would be a worthy task."

"Tessa, perhaps we might take another look at the tome at a more opportune time and see if there is anything further to be found regarding the fanes."

Ashlyn then proceeds to start walking up the hill, heading for the fane that they have already once visited.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jarrith and Khensu continue up the hill with the others, neither of them saying much.  The Stalker hopes that their eliminating of the threats up at the old monastery already will make their job easier with the fane.  However, one though goes through his mind as they walk... how do you cleanse a fain anyway?

When they approach the ruins themselves, Jarrith whispers to the others to let him scout up ahead just to make sure that the area is clear.  The last thing they want is to run into the remnants of the witch cult that were late to the previous summoning attempt.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2008)

The ruins are still empty with only blood and burns signifying recent events. The keen eyed Jarrith soon finds something of note: Some footprints near the ladder to the depths. They are fresh, not almost a week old like their boots should be. Scratching his head about it, Ashlyn also notes something... another horse in the distance, this time to the north. It is tethered to a tree. Its placid and not hostile, and the saddlebags bear the mark of the Twelve. Someone from the expedition... or something else?

As the group ponders this, Khensu gets the uncomfortable feeling between his spine indicating that someone is watching them. Nothing is seen, however.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 14, 2008)

*Marot the deadly*

"Looks like not much has changed in the past several days." Marot says as he strides around the battlesite.

"At least, it does to me."

"Where does one place a 'fane' anyway?  I hate to display my ignorance, but I'm not too sure what exactly a 'fane' is.  Is it smaller than a house, but bigger than a breadbox?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2008)

OOC: By Tessa's description, the "fane" is likely the stone pillar full of dragonshards that was in the depths of the rock.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 15, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Looks like not much has changed in the past several days." Marot says as he strides around the battlesite.
> 
> "At least, it does to me."
> 
> "Where does one place a 'fane' anyway?  I hate to display my ignorance, but I'm not too sure what exactly a 'fane' is.  Is it smaller than a house, but bigger than a breadbox?"




"I would guess it is down below, where we fought those plant creatures," Tessa said quietly, unable to suppress a shudder at the memories of the fights that they had had on this ground, and the losses they had suffered here.  "I don't suppose anyone wants to be the first one down the ladder?  Once we're down there we will have to examine that pillar carefully.  I don't know what kind of a ritual we will need- and I doubt it will be something as aeasy as simple destruction."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Ahh, when I was with Khensu on the road to the castle -- 'tis strange that we were not bothered by vampires - whether that be by day or night.  Perhaps they did not feel we were a threat at that time..."

He turns back to the reserved woman.

"So you have seen this fane -- then that is good, for surely the Flame will guide our hand on how to destroy it."

"Is it anything like the pillar that we encountered while battling the green lady, I wonder... perhaps _*that*_ could be yet another of the fanes."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 15, 2008)

"It might- I had had a similar thought.  But down below, under where the old circle is here, there is a much newer circle, 'round a pillar that seemed to be studded with Khyber shards.  It still held power, but perhaps now, with our strength and our knowledge expanded, we can find a way to cleanse it."  Tessa's voice sounded sure and steady enough, but there was no hiding the nervous glances which she kept giving to the ground where Daellin and Perriwimple had been slain by the tortured spirit...


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 15, 2008)

As they approach the ruins, Ashlyn's eyes narrow as she notices something to the north. She speaks to the others in the group in a normal voice, as if engaged in normal conversation, "It seems that we arn't alone here. Looks like the caravan has sent someone else out to examine the ruins here."

Ashlyn nods towards the north at the horse tethered there. The horse with saddlebags bearing the mark of the twelve.

Ashlyn then pulls out her diary and flicks through it's pages briefly before she turns to the look at the others and speaks, "As I recall, during her reading of the cards regarding the Tome, Madame Eva mentioned the three fanes calling them 'defiled places'. She mentioned that at each fane, we must 'unearth the relic it contains'. She also mentioned that once we have all three relics, we must 'destroy what we have created'."

"Thus, I would guess that each fane has some corrupted saintly relic buried beneath it that we must unearth, and that once we have all three relics, they will fit together to form something that we must then destroy. Let us hope that it is as simple as it sounds."

Ashlyn, then pauses a moment as if in thought, then she turns towards Marot, "As for the pillar that we encountered close to the mad nymph. I know not what that is, but if what we seek in these ruins is indeed one of the three fanes, then I would guess that the pillar close to to the mad nymph is perhaps something else. The pillar in the ruins below was formed of rough stone laced with some sort of cystaline matrix and it was surrounded by an ancient ceremonial circle. The pillar by the mad nymph was perfectly smooth, green rock, and was not surrounded by a ceremonial circle. But in truth, I do not know. This land contains many ancient mysteries and I know as little about them as you yourself do. All we have are guesses and foretellings."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2008)

Tessa's research seems to indicate that the place of the mad nymph is not one of the fanes---it is not in the right place.







stonegod said:


> Tessa, after a little further reading, identifies the location of the three "fanes." One, the party has already visited---it is the strange, Khyber-marked stone beneath Lysaga Hill (and thus likely responsible for its tainted history). The other is in the woods not too far from the Visanti camp. The last is in the fetid swamps where the Ivlis river drains.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sir Khensu shifts from one foot to another, obviously uncomfortable.  He moves to where the group is discussing things, and says quietly.  "There is the horse to the north and the new footsteps to the caves down below... but I have a feeling there is something... or someone... else up here.  I feel as though we are being watched."

Jarrith's eyebrows raise and he glances casually around, not seeing anything himself.  "Give me a second..." he says, and he moves into the treeline.  As he moves, he drops one of his _Hide Undead_ prayers to increase his stealth capabilities, then begins silently moving through the trees looking for whomever might be spying on them.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarrith's stealthy investigation are for naught---no signs of life anywhere. A lone eagle circles in the sky once, but other than the lone horse, nothing else is seen.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarrith silently comes back out through the trees and returns to the group.  "Nope.  Nothing.  Just the horse."

Sir Khensu frowns, as his shifter instincts are usually not wrong.  "Very well then.  May I suggest we make our way to the ladder to go down to the caves?"

The Shadowbane Inquistor begins walking that way, and the Shadowbane Stalker follows close behind.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2008)

"So this is where Daellin met his end....." Marot murmurs to himself as he looks around the place.

He keeps an eye out for anything unusual as he follows the others towards the entrance to the underground fane.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tessa took one more look around the area as they got ready to head down the ladder.  "If there is someone down there from the expedition, we'd best not mention the book- I don't think anyone would be out here alone after what has happened in this valley so far unless they had to be.  Say if, for instance, Mateusz had gotten impatient and ordered them out to find us, or anything we might have missed..."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2008)

The descent into the cavern is as long as it was before, but immediately the group senses something different... there is another light source down here. From the looks, it is likely in front of the shard-stone, but it would be hidden from immediate view from the ladder.

At the bottom of the stairs, Jarrith quietly hushes the group. Whoever it is is not being quiet, in fact, them seem to be talking to themselves. Muttering or mumbling. It cannot be made out with the echos.

Another thing becomes clear once the group is down: All the unnatural vegetation has died off. Its pungent stink almost makes one gag. With the Green Lady's death, her twisted garden has perished with her. 

Expecting no trouble from the plants, Jarrith stalks ahead while the others follow quietly behind. What the Flamist finds surprises him: One of the caravan members, pacing back and forth in front of the stone. He's having an animated argument with himself about something. It takes Jarrith a moment, but he think he recognizes him as Avron, one of Mateusz's assistants. Other than that, he knows little about the man.[sblock=Tessa]You are familiar with Avron. Brilliant, and well versed in lore. However, ever since coming to the valley, he's cracked. You've haven't spent much time with him since coming, but at a glance you can tell something inside him must of broken.[/sblock][sblock=Evo]You're up! Avron suspected the group would be returning here after doing some additional research on St. Ecaterina. He is almost certain that some relic of her's must be buried here and that the group would be coming, but he's been trying to bring up the nerve to dig it up.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 21, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron paces back and forth in front of the stone, he is thinking aloud, "Should be back anytime plants are dead to dig or not to dig I need to dig."  He stops speaking to scratch at his right forearm.  He giggles to himself, before starting again.  "Should I wait for them to come or just dig now maybe I'll start to dig now."  Avron drops to his knees where he is and begins clawing at the ground.  Small cuts appear on his hands, which are not used to hard labor.  He looks up from his digging, down the hallway from which he came, chews on his lower lip, and begins digging again.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tessa looked warily at the man for a moment, but that was all it took.  She had seen people driven mad before, both during the war and since- and what the expedition had encountered here was certainly more than enough to crack even the strongest mind.  "He's one of the scholars- Avron, one of Mateusz's assistants," she whispered.  "And at a guess, I'd say he has gone mad..."  Then she glanced around the group once more and stepped forward, allowing the lantern she carried to shine its light into the cavern.

"Avron, what are you doing here?," she called out, trying to keep her voice reasoanble and soothing.  "Have you found something?  Did Mateusz send you to look for us?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 22, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

At Tessa's words, Marot readied himself for hostilities -- this land has shown numerous times the ability to drive people mad -- and the fact that a lone caravan member is underground, digging in the tainted dirt set off a whole orchestra of warning bells in his head.

His right hand begins to pulsate with whisps of eldritch energy as he watches the man's response.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jarrith's eyes narrow as he sees the caravan member pacing back and forth, but when Tessa begins speaking to the gentleman, he eases up a little bit.  Leaving the two to talk, the Stalker moves forward towards the stone and the circle himself.  _So much for getting our work done before Ochem tries to get the tome from us..._ he thinks to himself.

Sir Khensu strides forward to join Tessa in gently dealing with the slightly crazed archivist, as he himself knows firsthand how easy it is to lose your grip on yourself in this land.  "Good day to you, sir.  By Tessa's word, we welcome you.  Please believe we are all friends here.  You can talk to her openly, we mean no harm."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2008)

*Marot the Irritated*

"Bah." Marot exclaimed.

"All we need is another nutcase to deal with in this land -- and from the damn caravan to boot."

Marot had grown tired of the caravan in the days of late -- they were only interested in getting the tome and leaving this place -- with no concern of the people who they left behind in grave danger.

"Now they think we are not getting results fast enough and send one of their own to speed things up?"

"The man is there digging in the soil with his own hands, for the Flame's sake!"

He shakes his head and steers clear of the man.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 24, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron looks up at the group's approach.  He speaks to the woman that addressed him first.  He had heard them speaking down the hallway.  "I would prefer you call me insane.  Calling me mad makes me sound angry and unpleasant."  Just as quickly the wit and intelligence disappear again.

"Come come It's buried help me dig."  He rocks back on his heels humming a haunting tune and scratches at the dirt with his bare hands once more.

"I came here on my own.  Even if I supposed to die here, I'll do my damnest to live as long as possible."  He laughs aloud, scratches his forearm and looks blankly past the group, a maniacal grin on his face.

OOC:  Sorry about the delay this is the third time I've tried to post in the last three days.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2008)

The ground is softer beneath the Khyber-stone, though hands will not be strong enough to dig into it (as is readily apparent from the wounds on Avron's hands).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 26, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> Avron looks up at the group's approach.  He speaks to the woman that addressed him first.  He had heard them speaking down the hallway.  "I would prefer you call me insane.  Calling me mad makes me sound angry and unpleasant."  Just as quickly the wit and intelligence disappear again.
> 
> "Come come It's buried help me dig."  He rocks back on his heels humming a haunting tune and scratches at the dirt with his bare hands once more.
> 
> "I came here on my own.  Even if I supposed to die here, I'll do my damnest to live as long as possible."  He laughs aloud, scratches his forearm and looks blankly past the group, a maniacal grin on his face.




"It appears as if you have adapted well to this land- insanity seems really quite common here," Tessa replied dryly.  "And if you run into the same sort of things we've been seeing, the 'angry and unpleasant' ought to come out soon enough.  But if you've come on your own, we'll welcome any help you bring us.  Now let us let some of these sturdy folk get to the digging- tell us how you knew to come here, what knowledge you've found."  she paused, considering things.  "And I don't suppose you saw a strange fellow on the road, on your way here- rather pale and bloodthirsty, the sort who ought not be out in the sunlight..."

"I don't suppose anyone thought to bring a shovel.  Maybe we can use knives or something- anything ought to be better than bare hands..."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 26, 2008)

Against the wall of the cavern is a small spade. Apparently, Avron brought it and forgot about it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 27, 2008)

"A shovel?  Why would I bring a shovel to dig in the dirt?"  Avron looks back to the column, and then glances sideways at the wall.  "Well, look at that, I did bring a spade.  If you must use it, please do well to clean it off, I plan on eating later."

[sblock=StoneGod]What do I know?[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 27, 2008)

Ashlyn considers the madman for a few moments, then apparently comes to some decision as she steps forward and silently picks up the spade from where it lies against the wall. Walking up to Avron, she crouches beside him and looks at the ground below the stone where he has been trying to dig. She nods and carefully begins to dig. As she does she turns to the madman and asks almost absentmindedly, "So what are we digging up here?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2008)

[sblock=Evo]You know what I've told you: You suspect some relic of the St. has been buried here. You don't know about it being used for the rituals in the Tome of Strahd, however, as only the other PCs know it; but you suspect there is something of the St.'s being used to blasphemous intent here.[/sblock]The ground if soft, not solid stone, but it still requires much effort to dig---it his hard packed. After about a minute, the Ashlyn hits upon something. Avron gets overexcited at this point, and digs the rest of it out with his hands. With a a look of mad satisfaction, he holds it up to the others.

The scholar holds a reliquary box about the size of a spellbook. Its side and lids are carved with images of angelic beings, but the eyes of each are red with something sticky... almost like tacky blood. Just looking at it gives a sense of wrongness.

Marot's magical senses detect nothing emanating from the box itself, and a careful examination by Jarrith does not indicate it is trapped. But do they dare open it?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 28, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot continues to watch from a small distance -- the man obviously was off his rocker, and who knows if -- or more accurately, when -- the man would snap completely.

With all of the trials and tribulations, it took almost all of the will he could muster just to keep _*himself*_ together, let alone watch another madman.  Marot's only consolation was that the crazed Janis finally had allowed them to remove the taint of the wolf from her, although she obviously continued to harbor resentment after the attack in the chapel.  

When they went their separate ways, with Janis struggling against the vampire's bite, Marot could not say exactly that he missed her company.  Perhaps this was for the best, although the Thaolist Six have failed miserably as a cohesive unit.  Now, it only appeared to be the Thaolist Three.....  With all of his Flame brethren, including himself, all nursing wounds and taints from this cursed land that mere rest or curative magicks were no salve for.

As the buried box was raised high once again, Marot gave it a quick inspection for any magickal auras, but having found none, became interested in it for a moment from a purely historical and religious sense.

OOC: Know (religion) +12 check on box


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 28, 2008)

[sblock=Stonegod]Sorry should have been more specific.  I've been busy lately.  I was referring to this:  And I don't suppose you saw a strange fellow on the road, on your way here- rather pale and bloodthirsty, the sort who ought not be out in the sunlight..."  What else do I know of any resistance the party has faced in their time here?[/sblock]

Avron raises the relic into the air, then quickly clutches it to his chest.  "I knew it was here I knew it I knew it."  He scratches at the box, making a horrible screeching sound before lowering it to the ground, and searching for a clasp to open it.

knowledge planes/religion:  +14/+16


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tessa watched warily as the mad scholar made his discovery.  Something about the box filled her with unease- not least of which was that it seemed to remind her of the Karrnathi Blood of Vol cults.  She felt the mark on her shoulder growing warm, as if the powers within her wanted to expunge this potential taint with fire- but surely that had to be her imagination...

OOC: Throw in a Knowledge-religion+13, since we don't have enough scholars yet...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

The voices in Marot's head are unhelpful: The symbols are religious, perhaps of old Host design, but more he cannot say. [Kn: Religion 18]

Avron spends too much time lost in the dance of the intricate figures to determine more than the warlock. [Kn: Religion Nat 1 for a 17]

Tessa nods at the others assessment, but is immediately recalls a sketch of an etching from an ancient pre-Galifarian reliquary found near Rekkenmark. These types of designs were used to inter relics of the holy; in this case, if Avron is right, likely that of the lost Saint Ecaterina whose ruined monastery the group now gathered below. If her reading of the Tome was correct, whatever was in the box served as a mystical anchor for the Curse. [Kn: Religion 24+4 from Marot and Avron][sblock=Tessa & Avron]For a refresher on Ecaterina (provided to Tess and Evo by Mateusz after Tessa's journey here), refer to this post.[/sblock]Two more relics to go.

OOC: No one has opened the box yet.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 29, 2008)

Avron still giddy in delight, spouts off bits of knowledge, that if they make any sense at fail to make much of an effect to impress the others.  He then opens the box.  Foam collects at the corners of his mouth in anticipation.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jarrith and Khensu watch the scene unfold, occasionally whispering to Marot about what the two caravan employees, Tessa and Avron, are doing.  When Lady Ashlyn digs up the box and it is claimed by the self-professed "insane scholar", the Shadowbane pair look upon the action with interest.

Jarrith glances around the fane as the scholar prepares to open the box, and he can't help but chime in with "Whatever is in that box is one thing... but what about cleansing this fane itself?  Tessa, did the tome suggest doing anything here besides just finding that box and removing it?  I would think taint would need more of a holy scrubbing than just taking a box away."

Sir Khensu looks down upon his brother and snorts in amused derision at the Stalker's claim.  Jarrith glances up at the shifter, and then shrugs and sighs exasperatedly.  "Okay!  Fine!  I'm not a religious scholar, so maybe my claims and beliefs hold no water!  I dunno!  I'm just saying..."  His voice trails off as he realizes that Khensu is probably correct.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 29, 2008)

*Marot the Deadly*

As the madman performs his odd dance, Marot steps forward towards him.

"Let us be clear on this box -- this is not property of the caravan, and Mateusz has no claim of ownership to it."

"When we," he says as he gestures to the others in the group,"Are finished with it and have cleansed it of any evil taint, then, and only then, will we even consider allowing Mateusz to examine it."

"The relic is part of this land, and should remain here, with its people."

He walks back towards Jarrith and Khensu, and says somewhat more quietly,"Any idea on how to purify this thing?  I'm assuming simple washing it isn't going to do much for us -- perhaps we should take it back to the chapel in the castle?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

Tessa states that the ritual to cleanse the fane requires all three relics from each fane. Apparently one cannot be cleansed by itself.

The box opens with some difficulty, having been forced closed, but opening it reveals some ancient parchment. Carefully opening it, almost reverently, Avron discovered a chalky, course white powder. Both of the scholars have seen enough ground bone to recognize the substance. The parchment faintly bares the letter "E".


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tessa continued to watch a bit anxiously as Avron pried the box open.  She considered Marot's words and Jarrith's carefully before she answered, and her voice had an abstract, faraway tone to it, as if she were focused on the item and its contents.

"I think we need all of the artifacts- from the reading, the cleansing ritual is an all-or-nothing proposition.  It can't be done piece by piece.  From the looks of it, this is a holy relic, the remnants of a saint.  We ought to treat it carefully, while we have custody of it- and really, I don't know that Mateusz would even want it.  It might have value to a church of the Host, but it holds no knowledge, no pathway to power...  Now that we have it, though, I'd think we best depart- while its removal may not serve to cleanse the fane, it is possible that taking it will alert whoever holds the power of the ritual, or it may simply cause the energy here to do strange things..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 30, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron nods and looks into the shadows of the chamber.  "Go go lets go"  He carefully closes the box and carefully stows it in his backpack.  If the others admonish him, he speaks again, "I found it won't hurt it if I hold it," not forcefully, just like a child holding a newly hatched butterfly.



			
				Tessa said:
			
		

> or it may simply cause the energy here to do strange things..."




"We are all going to die!" Avron wails, before shuffling toward the exit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tessa said:
			
		

> "Now that we have it, though, I'd think we best depart- while its removal may not serve to cleanse the fane, it is possible that taking it will alert whoever holds the power of the ritual, or it may simply cause the energy here to do strange things..."



Khensu hears what Tessa says and nods sagely.  "I think you are very right, lady of the Host.  Your judgement on this is wise."

The shifter turns and sees the archivist shuffling towards the exit, so he motions with his arm to the rest of the group.  "Shall we go back above?  Once we have returned to the horses, we can decide on the next fane to go to.  I would think the closest one would make the most sense."  He follows after Avron and looks down upon the crazed little man as he walks.  "You seem to have a need and a desire to find these relics, sir.  Your life's work in a sense?  Perhaps you might join us as we search for the other two, as an archeologist's knowledge would be most useful."

Jarrith shrugs and begins following the two of them back up to the surface.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 30, 2008)

Ashlyn continues to consider the strange madman from time to time, but her considerations seem underlaid by something else, ... something not part of her usual character and personality, a mix of empathy and pity, though only the more perceptive of her companions is likely to notice it.

Nonetheless, with the immediate business at this fane dealt with, Ashlyn wipes down the spade and places it on the side of Avron's backpack whilst he places the odd saintly relic within.

Ashlyn then proceeds out of the underground chamber until she stands once more within the ruins apon the hill. As she looks around the ruins, she mentions, almost absentmindedly "Should the darkness be removed from this land, I should like to see this place rebuilt and once again dedicated to Dol Arrah. In truth there is much to be done in this land, enough to last several lifetimes. Perhaps ..."

Ashlyn's voice trails off, but it seems clear that the events and trials of the last few weeks have, in their own way, bound her to this land.


Suddenly Ashlyn shakes her head sharply, and once again focuses on the immediate and practical aspects of what they must do. Turning to Tessa she asks "So if I understand right there are two more fanes to be dealt with, Any ideas on where we might find them?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> Suddenly Ashlyn shakes her head sharply, and once again focuses on the immediate and practical aspects of what they must do. Turning to Tessa she asks "So if I understand right there are two more fanes to be dealt with, Any ideas on where we might find them?"




Tessa continued to watch the crazed scholar warily.  She was deeply uneasy about allowing him to keep custody of the relic, but trying to take it from him might provoke an even more dangerous reaction.  At least, if he was where they could keep an eye on him, Tessa did not doubt that he could be "persuaded" to give the item up if needed.  She was focused enough on that debate that it took her a few moments to respond to Ashlyn's query.  She thought for another moment, trying to remember the details without consulting the Tome- she certainly did not want to allow Avron to even see the critically important tome, given his mental condition...  "There are two more fanes- one in the forest, somewhere near the Visanti camp and one in the swamps, where the river drains out.  We chose this one because we had already been here, but I don't know much about the others.  Perhaps the forest one next- I know some of you have met with the Vistani before, and perhaps they might know something about the one close to them..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 31, 2008)

*Avron*



> "You seem to have a need and a desire to find these relics, sir. Your life's work in a sense? Perhaps you might join us as we search for the other two, as an archeologist's knowledge would be most useful."




Avron turns and grabs the shifter's collar, his voice calm but with an edge not directed at Khensu.  "Yes, I'm cursed you see.  Cursed.  I'll join your merry party, if only for the miniscule chance that lifting my Curse will allow me the chance to walk alive out of this hellish place."  Spittle flies from his lips as he speaks his mind.  Then as if suddenly embarrased by his outburst, he speaks once more, calmly.  "I am not just a scholar, I have other talents as well.  Not that Mateusz ever really noticed."  He shrugs and continues towards the exit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Avron said:
			
		

> "Yes, I'm cursed you see.  Cursed."



Jarrith looks over at the man and snorts.  "You, and everyone else in this group.  It isn't that special anymore."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Jarrith looks over at the man and snorts.  "You, and everyone else in this group.  It isn't that special anymore."




Tessa nodded in agreement, and the faintest trace of a smile brushed her lips.  "Indeed, we might look more askance if you were not cursed.  As he says, we all seem to have been touched by one curse or another- but we have also seen just how strong our faith can make, and just how stubbornly we can strive in the face of those curses..."


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 1, 2008)

Ashlyn laughs and turns to Jarrith with a grin on her face, "We are not all afflicted by some curse or another, .... although I believe that we all suffer under the curse that afflicts this land."

The Lady knight then turns to Tessa, "So it's off to visit the Visanti camp again. Who knows perhaps we will have another question for Madam Eva by then."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2008)

*Avron*

At being rebuked for not being the only one that harbors ill favor, Avron slows his breakneck pace for the exit.  He sulks to himself a little, before settling down in the middle of the group.  You can hear him whispering softly to himself, "Walking talking to Eva been a long time chilly down here brrr..."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2008)

You all return to the dim light of the Barovian mist. Nothing much has changed: The wind remains gusty, the air cold, and an eagle has taken alight.[sblock=renau1g]That's you, still observing. Don't observe forever. [/sblock]

The group begins their ride to the Vistani camp. As usual, the road is empty. In an hour, a little past noon, the group arrives at the crossroads that turn towards town or the Tser Pool.

OOC: So what is the plan? The book says the fane is near the pool, but not exactly where, so some searching will be involved.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2008)

*Marot*

The voices in the warlock's head are all a-buzz -- with tales of strange extraplanar beings struck low by insanity -- each voice relaying their own recollection of such a tale all in an oddly cohesive cacophony.

He shakes his head as he looks after the odd man. 

As they reach the surface once again, Marot turns to the others and sighs,"Alright, am I the only one who has strong reservations of allowing this crazed scholar free reign within our group?"

"I, as much as the rest of you, have felt the maddening grasp of this land infect my very being, and after events of the past day, it is quite clear that there is death and danger behind every turn -- so, I cannot even fathom inviting a clearly unstable personality into our company.   Have you all not witnessed his odd and crazed behavior down below?"

"It somewhat shocks me to think that no one has at least questioned whether or not this person should accompany us -- am I the only one who has actually pondered this?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 4, 2008)

"Like it or not, I fear we have little choice," Tessa replied quietly- though she had no doubt that Avron could hear the entire conversation.  "What else would you have us do?  Kill him?  Even we are not yet so far under the fell shadow of this place, I hope.  Leave him, and let him carry tales of our endeavors to Mateusz, and whatever ears serve the local lord?  I should rather an honest madman than some of the subtle foes we may face- and where we can see him, rather than lurking upon our trail."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sir Khensu looks to his Flame brother and bows slightly to him.  "I understand your reticence, Brother Marot... and indeed, you are not incorrect.  But we do have precedence in meeting and learning to trust a man who at first blush would seem a bit off.  That of course being Sir Urik."  The shifter looks to Ashlyn, Jarrith, and Tessa, then back at the warlock.  "Tessa knows better than the rest of us the skills and the faith of this man, as they rode together here as suredly as you, I, and Jarrith did.  The three of us have stood up for the good names of each other when each of us did things that could easily have been looked down upon." Khensu says, implying his own savage change and Marot's temporary possession at the hand of the Emerald Claw agent.  "Others have accepted our claims in good faith, and I think it be only fair that we extend that same faith to Miss Tessa."

He walks over and places a firm and friendly hand upon Marot's shoulder, the feeling of friendship evidently flowing between them.  "In times of confusion, what do we do?  We look to the Flame.  Trust in the Flame, Brother.  The Flame will tell us when things have changed." 

It is obvious to all that Sir Khensu's personal strength and conviction has heightened and grown following the cleansing vigil he went through back up at the castle.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2008)

*Marot the Flame*

"I appreciate your wisdom and council, always, my brother."  Marot says to Khensu.

"Indeed, we have met with many unexpected allies so far in this cursed land -- my main concern is purely with the man's current mental state -- it would appear at first glance that he has been driven mad by this place."

"If we are to travel together, we must at first admit that the man's mental state is not stable -- to not do so would be foolish and put us all at risk during our darkest hours."

"I do not harbor any ill will towards the fellow, but at this point I would like to keep him on a rather short leash, so to speak."

Turning to Tessa,"You travelled with this man as part of the caravan -- can you honestly say that he has always been?  If he is not, which is my opinion -- is there anything you can do for him?  Perhaps your influence with the Host would be able to partially assuage his mind?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 6, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:


> "I do not harbor any ill will towards the fellow, but at this point I would like to keep him on a rather short leash, so to speak."
> 
> Turning to Tessa,"You travelled with this man as part of the caravan -- can you honestly say that he has always been?  If he is not, which is my opinion -- is there anything you can do for him?  Perhaps your influence with the Host would be able to partially assuage his mind?"




Tessa thought for just a moment before shaking her head.  "I think his madness has progressed far beyond what he demonstrated on the journey here- even Mateusz would not have borne the company of someone like this.  But he is hardly the only one to suffer since we arrived, and probably not even the worst.  For my part, there is little enough that I can do, or that the Host can do at my behest- the mind is a fragile thing, and healing it is much more difficult than tending physical injury.  I can try to assuage any curse he might bear, though I've had little luck so far.  Other than that, I don't know- perhaps the Vistani seer might have some clue."

OOC: That is to say- Tessa doesn't have any particularly useful spells memorized, and I'm not really sure what might work.  Panacea (from the SC) seems like a possibility, but I don't know what else.  I think we're stuck with crazy- though if he gets too wild, Tessa could always set him on fire.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2008)

*Avron*

[sblock=SG]What is the Tser pool?  If I know of it of course.  [/sblock]

Avron plops down beside the road, listening to the group discuss his fate.  He is humming under his breath and rocking back and forth.  He is content to sit and watch for a while.  He begins scratching lightly at his forearm, which progressively increases in intensity, until he lets out a blood curdling scream and pulls the leather bracer away, revealing the purple abberant mark beneath.  He scratches crazily at the mark, nearly drawing blood.  When his companions become quiet from his outburst, he stops his scratching and stands up, insanity gone from his eyes for the moment.  "You need me as much as I need you."  He points to his mark, "This is why I am here I think.  Only Mateuz's knowledge rivals my own.  I am a considerable caster in my own right."  He raises his palm in the air, a bolt of electricity rises above their heads, sending Avron's hair standing on end.  "The lady can vouch for me, I am a good man, even though my mind is currently plagued by madness."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2008)

EB said:
			
		

> What is the Tser Pool?



OOC: See the OOC thread and look at the map; its where the main body of water in Barovia pools before forming the swamp later on (which is where some people are looking for something after they look for something in the forest... not that they've told you. )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Jarrith glances at the others, then hitches up his pack and places both hands upon the handles of his twin rapiers.  "Well let's head to the pool then.  We don't want to lose the sun."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron's eyes return to their glazed-over state.  "Yes yes go what pool?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

As you are discussing where to travel to next, the eagle you saw circling earlier lands about 40 feet from where you are standing. It looks at you through dark brown eyes, and then begins to change shape. The wings elongate and gain clawed hands at the end. the feathers molt off and fall to the forest floor, and black, coarse hair replaces much of the feathers. The talons meld together, and stretch, becoming humanoid legs. After another second, where an eagle was before you, now stands a shifter, unarmed and unarmoured, looking even more feral than most other shifters you've seen.

The female's hair is a tattered, oily mess and she smiles crookedly, revealing yellowed teeth. She tilts her head to the side, and her eyes dart from person to person before she begins laughing, alternating between chuckles and unrestrained guffaws.

"I have found you, yes, yes, this is a good day. You, you were the ones that went into *my* villiage weren't you? It was, it was, the trees and the grasses they told me"  she says, looking at the forest and reaches down to touch the ground. 

"I found them, and I buried them, they were at peace at last, you did what I could not, you free them from this place. What's that Shaka? the shifter continues to ramble, turning and whispering to what appears to be empty space next to her.

Yes, yes, I'll tell them. Shaka tells me to thank you for their freedom. I have promised my tribesman that I'd find whatever caused their curse and destroy it. When the trees told me of you and yours, I had a vision that we could work together. I am known as Ravika, in the common tongue." the shifter finishes, looking nervously at the group.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2008)

The group is a bit startled by the shifters sudden appearance, but the dress and form are familiar---from the tainted wereshifters of a few days back. Like them, this newcomer speak ferally. But she is not hostile as of yet.[sblock=Ravika]The group is approaching the pool of the thieves and villains your tribe knows as the Visanti. You have as little to do with them as possible. Ravika also knows that there are some very old stone ruins that pre-date the Visanti camp to the north of the road near the pool.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2008)

*Marot the Irritated*

"BY THE FLAME!" Marot yells as he instinctively ducks the lightning crackling overhead.

He turns to the others,"You know, that leash I was talking about earlier -- consider it to be a _choker_ at this point.  This man is MAD!"

"I'm not the only one who just saw that???  PLEASE tell me that I am not the only one to see that??"

As the bird/eagle/shifter-woman appears, Marot's eyes roll back into his head briefly and he puts up his hand in a dismissive gesture with his head cocked ot the side and slightly forward.

"You'll need to hold on for a second, dear, my head is swimming..."

Marot's eyes are focused on the madman, waiting for the next burst of insanity.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 16, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron's eyes dart back and forth between the newcomer and the warlock.  The man's distrust was obvious, and not without reason.  Where would Avron's diseased thoughts leave him?  Would they continue to hinder his path, or would they lead him to fufilling his destiny?  Avron snorts..."trees talking call me insane not mad insane"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tessa tried to appear unruffled at Avron's outburst, though her thoughts were beginning to agree with Marot's.  How could they trust a man who was that mad, even if he professed an intention to help?  She had borne her own curse long enough, and had studied what little knowledge was available about aberrant dragonmarks, and she knew how often they led to insanity.  She had been sustained by her own faith in the Host, but she knew many others were not so lucky, like their erstwhile companion...

The appearance of the shifter was even more unsettling- Tessa's memories of the fight against the were-shifters was still fresh.  As Marot turned his attantion in Avron's direction, tessa very deliberately took a couple of steps so that she was not directly between the two newcomers.  She even ventured a wary smile, but she also raised her shield protectively.  With a quick glance, she looked around at the others for some reaction.  "I'll have to say, your sudden arrival is a bit shocking," she began, speaking to the shifter.  "How long have you been following us, and what do you want?  And just who are you talking to?"  She tried to keep her voice calm and reasonable, but she was a far better scholar than a diplomat.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jarrith sighs, the frustrations of the day returning once again. With an exasperated look, he turns to the others.  "Look, I don't want to wait around forever dealing with people who just wanna talk.  We've already had one woman who was constantly always peeved at us take off in a huff... the last thing I want is to deal with another one."  He looks over at the shifter woman and says simply "If you're mad at us for what we did, then attack us and get it over with.  If not... we're heading off to continue cleaning up this place.  Follow in lock step behind, or just go on your merry way, okay?"

Sir Khensu frowns at his Lumin Brother's rather impolite statement, and chastizes him slightly.  "Take it easy, Brother.  There is time.  There is always time.  If we have indeed freed the spirits of her people, then I would hear what she has to say."

Jarrith draws in a deep breath, then it drops out quickly in a whoosh.  "Fine.  Whatever.  You know what?  Most likely I was going to need to scout out ahead when we came upon the fane anyway... so why don't all of you have your little talk with this woman, and I'll just scout on ahead right now, okay?  Sound good?  Good."  He spurs on the horse to continue forward on the path to where he thinks the fane will be.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

"I have been following you after I came to my villiage, yes, but through the trees and the animals. They told me of your actions, they told me where to find you, I spotted you before you met him"  the shifter says, pointing to Avron Who do I talk to? Don't you see them around us? I do, they are my kindred, my tribe, my friends and family, they walk with me until I can remove the curse, they need me to get vengeance for them, yes vengeance" she finishes, growling a deep, guttural sound.

She looks quizzically at Jarrith, her head cocked slightly sideways "Attack you? No, no, no... I want to help. You are strong enough I think. I am Ravika" the shifter says, slightly easing the tension in her shoulders.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2008)

Avron looks up from his reverie.  "Good she help more help good this place corrupted bad"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2008)

*Marot the*

Still watching Avron, "For a scholar, you certainly have an interesting manner of speech."

"I'll be quite honest with you, Avron, I trust you about as far as I can throw you.  The malaise that has gripped your mind has obviously sapped you of a considerable part of sense and reason, so don't take it personally."

"If you are to travel with us, you must remember one thing, and one thing only -- do not cause harm to anyone in the group.  If you can remember and abide by this, then we will get along smoothly."

He straightens himself and mounts his steed and heads after Jarrith, as he wished to put some distance between himself and the nutcase.

As he passed by the shifter, Marot says with a smile,"If you want to travel with us, then by all means, come along -- we need all the sane friends we can get in this place!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 23, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron nods, with a slight smile.  He giggles slightly to himself and scratches his forearm where his abberant mark darkens his skin.  He stands up straight from his usual hunched position and very strongly and with a serious tone says, "Let's go Zucchini."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

The shifter's face brightens somewhat at the acceptance of the others. She smiles, if her twisted, toothy grin can be construed for a smile.

"Where are you...I mean we, yes we, going?" Ravika asks the others, not yet knowing what to address them as.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tessa slowly lowered her shield, and took one more glance around the group before replying the the shifter's query.  "As we released your folk from the curse which afflicted them, we also wish to cleanse this valley of a lingering taint that festers beneath the surface.  We think that this fell presence is focused within a handful of locations, which must each be dealt with- and we are headed towards one such place.  Perhaps, if you are attuned to the spirits of the land, you might help us to find the exact spot.  We know the general area, but if you could assist us, it might make us more likely to accept your presence..."  Unfortunately, Tessa was hardly an expert diplomat, and her speech was blunt almost to the point of rudeness- her obvious anxiety did not help things.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 26, 2008)

Avron plods along following the rest of the group.  He whispers repeatably, "demon plants dragon zombies," until suddenly stopping, as if he realized he forgot something.  He looks to Tessa, "I can't help, my prayers are more offensive in nature.  That would be a wise decision though, some other things might be of use."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

"Well, if we can help you we will. Yes, you tell me where you want to go, I'll ask the plants and animals to help us. " Ravika replies, if she was offended by the bluntess of Tessa, she shows no signs of it.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Well, if we can help you we will. Yes, you tell me where you want to go, I'll ask the plants and animals to help us. " Ravika replies, if she was offended by the bluntess of Tessa, she shows no signs of it.



r1: Have a look above for some Ravika only info....


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2008)

Jarrith and Marot drive their horses forward a bit until they can see a small bluff overlooking the grey waters of the Tser Pool. The path bends southwards and down to the shoreline where the Vistanti camp is, though the tents are hidden from this vantage.[sblock=Jarrith]While he sees no other trails, Jarrith thinks he sees a form hidden in the trees on the trail to the camp. It is a glimpse of color---likely a Vistanti, perhaps guarding.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

Ravika stops dead in her tracks, realizing where they were and where the group was intending to go. She rushes forward, trying to catch up to Jarrith and Marot.

"Do you realize where you're headed? Those are thieves and villians there, those are the Visanti! We never went near them, they are evil. What do want from them?" Ravika says excitedly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 27, 2008)

When Jarrith hears the shifter woman cry out to him as he takes off on his horse, he rolls his eyes.  He glances behind him and sees Marot following him on horseback as well, and he says low enough for the warlock to hear but no one else... "If you want to answer her, go ahead... but I'm not stopping."

He faces forward again in the saddle and continues on, ignoring the shrieks of the woman.

When he finally arrives at the top of the bluff, he slows the horse down to a walk.  Shortly after, Marot arrives, and Jarrith smiles his lopsided grin at him.  "Decided against arguing with her, eh?"  He slides down from the horse and drops lightly onto the ground, then walks over to tie the beast off the side of the trail.  The Stalker raises his finger to his lips to signal quiet, then begins moving forward... eventually spying the colored tabbard through the trees.

He sneaks back to where Marot stands by the horses, and he moves over to untie his steed, signalling to do the same.  Silently, Jarrith leads the beast further back up the trail to put more distance between them and the lone guard he saw... far enough that voices talking would not be heard.  "Guard up ahead, I think.  Didn't get close enough to confirm, but it's a pretty good bet.  I wanted to move us back away, because goodness knows when the others show up, I doubt they'd be able to keep quiet.  Especially with this two new ones squawking away."

He ties off the horse once again... leaving it in plain sight so that there'd be no missing it when the others arrived.  Hopefully, Ashlyn or Khensu would take the hint and realize this is where they should all dismount.  Jarrith turns back to Marot and steps in close.  "The path down from the bluff to the Tser Pool goes right through the camp.  I do not know if there's another way down.  How are you at climbing?  I'm thinking that if need be, we might rappel down the bluff face away from the camp.  I dunno if that woman was right in saying the Vistanti are evil... but I'd just as soon not find out."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron stumbles up to the others, where they have dismounted.  He holds a small stone in one hand, and he is rubbing it between his fingers.  Astonishingly he is quiet.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2008)

OOC: I'm going to kick this forward a bit.

After discussing for a moment, Tessa and the newcomer reach common ground on the location the group is looking. The ruined stones of power sit unquietly to the north she indicates, looking in a direction opposite the camp.

Though some are distrusting, the group cautiously follows the shifter into the woods. Alert, Jarrith sees ruined stone structures first: Old buildings now nothing more than stones and bulwarks for trees. Soon, it opens into a clearing where more stone fingers reach to the sky. But the more interesting feature is the jutting rock similar to that below the Hill, green yellow stones gleaming at even this distance.

OOC: The group is at the edge of the clearing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 29, 2008)

Avron shuffles forward, eyes upon the stone, examining them for further clues.


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 29, 2008)

Ashlyn has been fairly quiet since the arrival of the mad archivist and during the arrival of the shifter. She has nodded her greetings to the shifter on her arrival, but otherwise has been fairly quiet during the subsequent discussions. She has been somewhat preoccupied with her thoughts even as they travel.

As she comes up to the side of the clearing with the familiar jutting rock, her attention snaps back and she focuses on the current situation. Her sable stallion flicks its mane and sniffs the air, whilst her raven takes flight from her shoulder and circles the clearing before returning to alight on Ashlyn's outstretched arm.

[Valo: Uses _scent_ to try and detect any creatures in the vacinity]
[Korppi: Flies around the clearing and tries to _Spot_ any creatures in the vacinity. (Spot: +7)]
[Ashlyn: Uses _Detect undead_ to attempt to locate any undead in the vacinity]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2008)

As Avron inches closer, Ashlyn stays alert. Nothing piques her sight, nor do her companions report anything. For now, it is silent.

Approaching the stone, Avron notices etchings in the ruined stone that have been weathered by time. The runes are arcane in origin, speaking of binding and power. These are similar to the ones at the Lysaga sight, and perhaps serve a similar purpose. 

The pillar of rock itself is again not natural stone, but runs with veins of material more at home deep within the earth. Here and there, sickly weeds try to grow out of crevices, but they all avoid the crystal embedded within it---golden in color, like the rarest Siberys dragonshards.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 2, 2008)

Avron mumbles, "Binding runes the curse?" Avron circles around the stone looking for further clues, before kneeling down and brushing dirt away from the base of the stone. He brushes slowly and investigatively at first. As he continues his task he increases in intensity and speed, showering the area with dust.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Jarrith and Khensu begin walking towards the pillar and where Avron is scrabbling in the dirt.  Both have their hands on their weapons and their eyes to the surrounding area.  An unexpected arrival will not be sneaking up on them, if they have anything to say about it.

"This seems the place..." the Stalker says, glancing at the pillar that reminds them of the one underneath the ruined monestary.  The paladin nods, and looks down at the archivist.  "May we assist in the digging, my good man?  You needed go it alone.  Are you sure this is where to start looking?"

As neither of them were totally sure where to dig the last time for the relic, they do not make assumptions of Avron's decision now.  But Khensu does want to confirm that this is a reasoned decision in location, and not just a random place Avron chose.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Ravika shivers as she stands in the presence of the stone, she'll turn away from the structure and stand with Jarrith, keeping an eye on the threats from outside the location.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 4, 2008)

"We do still have a shovel, you know," Tessa murmured as the men began to dig at the base of the stone.  While some of the group watched for any threats which might approach the excavation, Tessa kept watch instead on the stone itself- studying it to see if there were any changes as the work progressed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 4, 2008)

*Avron*

"No no, shovels are for eating..."  Avron digs for a few moments more before looking up and scanning the area for some way to find a way to an area underneath the pillar, much like the area at the last site.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashlyn dismounts, and once again takes the shovel that she used at the last stone, and moving over to where Avron is sratching in the dirt, she begins to dig.

As she digs, her sable mount and raven vigilantly continue to scout the area, keeping nose and eyes alert for intruders.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 5, 2008)

*Marot the Sentinel*

"Aye, brother, I am in no mood to meet and greet any more new folk at this time."

At the warning of the hidden guard, Marot whispers silently,"If we can get somewhat close to him without raising too much suspicion to cause him to disclose his location, I could teleport us right behind him for a rude surprise...."

By then the others had caught up and the decision was made to find some stones sticking out of the ground.

Upon first seeing them, Marot's intereste was piqued.  He took a hard look at them, scanning for any magical aura's, then once the mad-man started digging with his hands again, his interest waned, and he kept his distance upon his mount and scanned the surrounding area.

Shaking his head slightly,"Any takers on when the next insane outburst happens?  I think I heard that the bookies in Sharn placed the over/under at 5 minutes."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2008)

The area around the pillar is laid stone with the circle engraving. Its takes a bit of time to break through it, but with the two paladins and the Stalker taking turns, a hole is soon dug. After several moments, Jarrith hits something solid.

During the entire time, Avron continues rambling to himself.

The revealed metal box is identical to the last, with a seemingly benign scene that, upon closer inspection, reveals something disturbing. Like the other, it is relatively small and tightly shut.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Well here we are again.  I guess it won't hurt to take a look in this one too, eh?"  Jarrith reaches for the clasp to open the box, picking any lock as needed.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2008)

Jarrith examines the box a moment to determine that it is probably safe to open. However, before he can do so, there is a *foomph* sound at the far end of the clearing.

Out of nowhere, Sergei appears. 

The lord is a regal as ever, but his face is darkened by distaste of something. He stands in shade at the edge of the clearing, though the strength of his gaze can be felt from here.

Tsk, tsk. From heroes to stealers from the dead. I guess it is true that Barovia taints even the most noble of hearts. The tone is amused, but there is iron underneath. What I do now, I do so as a favor for all that you have done for me so far. I have but a simple request, one as liegelord that you should grant. Cease this endeavor of yours; it demeans your character and will only end in tears. If you are doing that which I believe, than all it shall earn you is madness and failure. That is to be sure.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jarrith cradles the box in his arms, and looks around at his compatriots, before turning back to Sergei with innocent eyes.  "What is it you believe we are doing, M'Lord?" he asks simply, not giving anything away of their true motives or actions.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tessa felt a deep chill worm its way down her spine as Sergei made his appearance.  She gave a flickering glance at each of their new "allies", to see their reactions- if the Lord's" arrival prompted a smile or a quiver of fear or a simple twitch of curiousity.

She could not, however, bring herself to speak at first- the dance of words was not her arena, and she didn't want to worsen the situation with too blunt a response.  She did take a reflexive half-step toward Jarrith's side, tightening their formation just a bit, and her hand clenched white-knuckle tight on the consecrated shield she carried...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Jarrith cradles the box in his arms, and looks around at his compatriots, before turning back to Sergei with innocent eyes.  "What is it you believe we are doing, M'Lord?" he asks simply, not giving anything away of their true motives or actions.



Sergei cooly eyes the others in the clearing, but if anything draws his attention, he is too circumspect.

Certainly, more than grave-robbing. I would be a poor Lord if I did not study the lore of my land. There is much knowledge in the Castle library, though some of it may not be believed, and all of it will twist a weak mind. I pity those that read them unprepared. He pauses a moment, perhaps in thought. As for this place? A ruin now, but once a place of holy communion, it is written, a temple built by one who was said was purer than than the Curse was dark. She was one with the Sight, a holy gift she used to ward her flock against the evils off the land. She drove back all its minions, so righteous was she. But, in her bosom she nurtured hubris, and its fruit drove her to the heart of the dark, the Castle itself. Her fate is unknown, but none saw her fair countenance again. Sergei looks southwards a moment with a small smile, apparently caught in his tale.

Turning again to the group, the smile fades. So, to answer your question, 'what do I believe you are doing?' I believe nothing. But I know your inquiry into the nature of the ills of the land will only reap the whirlwind. None sofar has looked into the abyss and been the better for it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2008)

"Hmmm....Kumquats," the crazed man says nodding in understanding.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge Religion +16[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashlyn's expression darkens slightly as the man they know as Sergei speaks. She is quiet for a moment and then she steps forward and in an iron tone she responds, "You may be the lord of this land, but you are no Liege of mine. We endeavor no more or less than to assist the folk of this land, as we have done thus far. I would hope that you would aid us in these efforts, as you did before in the village against those werewolves, for many an evil seems to have gathered here. In particular, we faced an astonishing creature not long ago, It was a vampire, of that I am sure, and yet it was able to withstand daylight without harm. It fell before us, but in the manner of vampires it rose again in a gaseous form and headed towards the castle, or so it seemed to me. Perhaps if we work together, with your knowledge of the castle and our strength in numbers we might track down this fiend to it's resting place and lay it to rest? Surely as lord of these lands, you would not wish for a creature like that to continue to prey upon your people?"

Ashlyn looks steadily at the 'Lord' as she awaits his answer.

[Diplomacy: +10 (to convince 'Lord Sergei' to help by verbally backing him into a corner ... at least making it difficult to maintain the facade he seems to be putting on for us)]
[Sense motive: +10 (to discern his motives/feelings towards the group)]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2008)

*Marot the Passively Disinterested*

Marot gently nudges his mount nearer to the others, taking in the lords words along the way, listening quietly to the voices in the back of his head as they digest their true meanings.


OOC: Know (Religion) +13 about the woman the lord is referring to, Aid another (Ashyln) +2 for the diplomacy


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2008)

[sblock=Marot and Avron]The tale is obscure, but it has similarities to something one of the scribes mentioned: A village tale of a holy woman, pure of heart, that assaulted the Castle but was never heard from again. So that tale seems to have a bit of truth to it.[sblock=Avron]Having spent more time with the scribes, and putting together some details from your extensive reading, you believe the holy woman's name was Markovia. She was a holy woman from a time only a few generations after the Curse fell, so her disappearance would have pre-dated much of Galifarian history. One thing is clear: This is no evidence of her death.[/sblock][/sblock]
Sergei's smile at the paladin's words is tight, almost feral. The ground almost seems to rumble at the sign. 'A dog in the lair of a wolf does not decide what is for dinner.' You continued stay is at my pleasure, lady, and it would be amiss for you to forget that. As for you offer, I will remind you that I am doing what I can. Unlike those that believe a single book holds all the secrets of this place, I have spent enough time to get an appreciation for this Curse and its twisted ways. Your approach—trying to attack it directly—will only cause the Land itself to rise against you. As for the Castle and those that lair there... I have warned you of that as well. I am dealing with those matters, but they require a light touch. Your interference has already made certain matters more difficult. 

Ashlyn may not be satisfied with the answer, but the Lord's true motives are inscrutable. [Sense Motive 29]

As Sergei finishes, the horses begin to become restless and Kopri squawks loudly.[sblock=Ashlyn]Big! Big ones come![/sblock] The sound of trees groaning fills the air, and occasionally glimpses of towering forms can be seen approaching.

The lord steps back into the shadows. It is as I have said. _Nie ma nadziei dla was_. Cease your folly, and leave this Curse to me. With that, Sergei once again vanishes.

The thudding came closer.

OOC: You have about a round or two until something(s) big come your way. Plans?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 13, 2008)

Avron mumbles, "Holy Markovia mmhmm not dead."  Hearing the sounds coming closer, Avron scratches at his forearm.  His arm grows warm until a purplish black shield materializes to impede any attacks.

[sblock=Actions]Use dragonmark to activate shield.  If another round is available Avron will ready an action to use storm bolt if a hostile creature comes within 20'.  4d6 electricity damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC:  22
HP:  41/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image,_
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm, Sleet Storm_
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2008)

As the thudding approaches, Jarrith throws a look to the others, and lets out a low whistle.  "Something wicked this way comes?"

He quickly pulls out his wands and casts as many preparatory spells as he can get off before the thing's arrival.  (_Cat's Grace_, then _Shield of Faith_ if possible)

Sir Khensu steps forward in the direction of the sound, and motions for the others to get behind him and for Ashlyn to take her place beside him up front.  He then reaches over his back and pulls his large weapon free.  "Let the Lady and I take the blows, the rest of you do what you can from behind.  Lord Sergei may think he has things under control... but I think once again we must prove to the land itself that we can take what it throws at us, and return it tenfold."  He then stands ready to charge when whatever appears.  (Ready action to charge and attack when the enemy is within range)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tessa felt a surge of relief as Sergei vanished- something about the man was deeply unsettling.  While those booming impacts surely heralded something terrible, she had been in enough straightforward fights that she felt more confident than she did when facing Sergei's more subtle terrors.  As Khensu stepped forward, Tessa called out.  "Do not stray too far.  Let them come to us, while we stay close enough to help one another.  And let the power of the Host feed the Flame which strengthens your arms..."  While the big shifter was still a bit unsettling, Tessa was beginning to realize that they would have to work together more than they had, against the powers of the valley.

OOC: Casting Bulls Strength on Khensu; if we get another round, she will prep Wall of Fire, casting it once the enemies are closing in- directly in front of their advance if possible.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 14, 2008)

Ashlyn speaks a warning as the lord vanishes, "Something big is coming, ... several of them. Be ready."

Then she sends Korppi aloft circling above them, whilst her sable mount Valo takes his place at the fore of the other horses and he stand ready to defend his small herd.

Ashlyn then moves forward with Khensu, and the sunblade literally leaps into her hand as she murmurs the words of a protective ward. She then stands in a defensive position, ready to charge in and attack anything hostile that approaches through the trees.

[Round 1: Move up with Khensu (move action)]
[Round 1: Draw sunblade (free action)]
[Round 1: Cast _Protecton from evil_ (standard action)]
[Round 2: Ready action to charge attack while using full combat expertise (standard action)] [AC 27, Attack +8, damage 1d10+3]
[Round 2: Ready action for Korppi to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Ravika stops her staring at the newcomer and turns her attention to the newest threat. She looks at the others and wonders how best to make herself useful. Her first actions are to turn into her wildshaped form and in the lupine form move away from the noises.

[sblock=OOC]
R1 - Standard - Wildshape into Wolf
R1 - Move - Away from enemies
R1 - Minor - Shift (+2 Wis for 7 rounds)
R1 - Free - Spot (+17) to see more detail about the creatures, Know (nature) +5 to determine if she knows what the creatures are
R2 - Standard - Call Lightning (What is the weather like?)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Remaining]
Wild-Shapes Remaining: 1/3 (1 for eagle, 1 for wolf)

Druid Spells Prepared (CL 7th, +7 ranged touch, +6 melee touch):
0 — (Save DC 15) _ Detect Magic x2, Light x2, Mending, Create Water_
1st — (Save DC 16) _ Entangle, Lesser Vigor x2, Produce Flame x2, CLW_
2nd — (Save DC 17) _ Creeping Coldx2, Heat Metal, Soften Earth & Stone _
3rd — (Save DC 18) _ Call Lightning, Sleet Storm, Protection from Energy_
4th — (Save DC 19) _ Flamestrike, Murderous Mist_
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Forest Fane (Round 1)*

The group makes their preparation. As they do, three loutish brutes, two as big as a house and another even larger, emerge from the forest. Ravika, in her new forms, thinks she sees knows them[sblock=Ravika]A hill giant and two ogres.[/sblock]
*The Forest Fane (Round 2 [Partial])*

Khensu, infused with strength, rushes at the largest foe. Casually, it swats at the shifter with the uprooted oak it carries, almost flinging him aside. [AoO hits; 17hp] The momentum, however, causes him to stall in his charge. [Charge misses]

The wolf that is Ravika weaves and barks, and a bolt of blue-white energy hits one of the forest covered brutes. By some stroke of luck, it dodges aside, barely singed. [3hp after Ref save][/size]

Seeing the massive forms approaching, Avron calls a blue-white orb to appear, waiting for them to approach. [Readied action] Meanwhile, Marot moves a bit away and flings a bolt of darkness at the largest giant, striking its knee. [12hp]

Bellowing, the towering giant clutches the club tightly, and sings it in a powerful arc at Khensu. It crashes into the knight's chest, slamming him into the rubble of the wall with great force! Blood streams down his face! [Blow knocks Khensu 10' into wall; 23hp and knocked prone; bloodied]

OOC: Jarrith and everyone after's turn. Jarrith and everyone after did not get their R2 action.

*The Forest Fane (Round 2 [Partial])*



Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, O: Brutish Giant, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 21 [17/57, _bull's strength_]
R: 19 [_call lightning_]
A: 18 [_shield_]
M: 14 
G: 14 [lightly wounded] 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_]
A: 13 [_protection from evil_]
T: 7 
O: 2 [U16: lightly wounded]


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 20, 2008)

Seeing the brute attacking Khensu as the largest threat, Ashlyn charges the Hairy giant, even as her Raven companion harries it.

[Round 2: Korppi to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]
[Round 2: Charge attack while using full combat expertise (standard action)] [AC 27 (22 +5 combat expertise -2 charge +2 Protection from Evil), Attack +8, damage 1d10+3]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tessa gave a single worried glance at the larger creature, but the others seemed to be focusing on it as well and she knew there were other threats.  For the moment she turned her attention to the nearest beast- she raised her consecrated shield and called upon the power of the Sovereign Host, the fury of Onatar, lord of fire.  A surge of heat passed through her as the energy of her spell was released- and a portion of that heat did not leave when the spell did; a nearly painful pulse of burning still lingered in her extended arm, as if she had reached into a forgefire to retrieve the fire she called upon.  That heat, though, was a small price to pay for the effect, as the nearest of the smaller brutes was wreathed in a shroud of flames...

ooc: from the map, it looks like Tessa is still on her horse- if that is so, the first thing she will do is dismount.  She is not a good enough rider to handle the beast when it starts to panic.  She will then cast Wall of Fire, making a circle around the nearest O (U 16, I think)- a 10 foot radius, hot side facing in.  That is 2d4 fire damage if the target remains inside, and 2d6+7 if it goes through the wall- no save in either case.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron seeing the creatures calls out, "Asparagus! Strike at the thin stalks!" The crazed genius gestures wildly, and yells out words of gibberish. The plants in the area obey his commands and spring to life, wrapping around the creatures.

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 22
HP: 41/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image,_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm, Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining. [/sblock]



[sblock=actions] 
Cast entangle, centered upon square x9(DC 15).http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/entangle.htm. Move action: Dark knowledge(assuming these are giants). Knowledge Nature: 22(allies gain +1 on attacks). <A href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1738784/" target=_blank>[URL]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1738784/[/URL]

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jarrith sees Khensu get whalloped twice with the huge club.  "Brother!" he shouts, as he watches the shifter get thrown into the wall.  _This is not a time for mindless action.  I must use strategy!_ he thinks to himself.

He begins advancing on the hill giant slowly, pulling out his other wand to give him a little bit of extra protection.  At this rate... better to hold off on a direct assault until absolutely prepared to take it.  (Move to G7 / Cast _Shield of Faith_)

Khensu stumbles away slightly to avoid the frontal assault of the hill giant, and then begins his transformation to give him stamina and strengh.  (5' step to F7, Shift into Willhunt form)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2008)

*The Forest Fane (Round 2 [Complete])*

Warily, the Stalker approaches the giant, calling the protection of the Flame upon him. [_shield of faith_]

A silver-black streak falls from the sky, the celestial raven nipping and clawing at the huge brute. It bats uselessly at the creature, lowering its guard. [Harried] But Ashlyn's charge is for naught, her defensiveness and its hard skin costing her the blow. [Miss with a roll of 2]

Dismounting, Tessa calls forth a ring of flame about one of the smaller brutes. Somewhere inside her, she hears the insane cackling, the part of her drawn to the flame. The ogre begins to burn! [6hp]

Caught in the fire, the first ogre prances about, trying to escape. Its dim wits, however, keep it inside. The other, however, trundles through the forest, getting closer to the group.

*The Forest Fane (Round 3 [Partial])*

Khensu, down on his feet, calls on his heritage to bolster his body. [Shifts, 6r, 7hp] He struggles to his feet, the giant's reactive swing just passing over his head. [Stands up from prone; AoO misses]

The wolf Ravika continues her lightning assault, this time against the larger brute. It dances out of the way, though it still takes some damage. [6hp]

The mad archivist mutters some words and the forest comes to life, pulling and tangling. The mass comes near to Marot, but just misses him. The ogre in the fire is caught fast, while the other manages to avoid most of the tendrils... for now. At the same time, Arvan babbles, Strike against hairy... with a twist! Somehow, its makes sense. [+1 to hit vs the giant]

The warlock pours more eldritch energy into the giant before Khensu and Ashlyn, slamming it in the knee. [21hp]

The giant bellows at the assault from Marot, and swings absently at Ashlyn to shove her away. But her defenses keep the wallop from landing and it looks dumbly down at her in rage! [Miss]

*The Forest Fane (Round 3 [Partial])*



Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, O: Brutish Giant, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 21 [24/64, _bull's strength_, shifted]
R: 19 [_call lightning_]
A: 18 [_shield_]
M: 14 
G: 14 [lightly wounded, harried] 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_, _shield of faith_]
A: 13 [_protection from evil_]
T: 7 
O: 2 [U16: lightly wounded, entangled]


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 26, 2008)

Whilst Korppi continues to harry the brute before her, Ashlyn settles down to a defensive fight making good use of her expertise in combat to try and avoid any of the powerful blows the creature sends her way.

As she fights, she tries to keep the creatures attention on her and drawing on her early training under a weaponmaster in the Metropolis of Metrol, she maintains a calm unruffled attitude and speaks to the creature in a calm voice as if she were back in the training hall and the huge  creature before her was naught but a student. "No not like that, you'll overextend yourself and leave yourself open for an attack from your opponent ... like this."
Taking advantage of the opening provided, Ashlyn's blade flicks inwards towards the creatures hairy leg.


[Round 3: Korppi to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]
[Round 3: Ashlyn takes 5ft step to the south to E10 (free action)]
[Round 3: Ashlyn uses a full attack while using full combat expertise (full round action)]

[AC 29 (22 base +5 combat expertise +2 Protection from Evil), Attack +7/+2, damage 1d10+3/1d10+3]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 26, 2008)

"Step back!  Step back, Khensu!" Jarrith shouts... frustrated that the shifter had to stand up, rather than just crawl backwards to him.  Now the big man was out of position.  Jarrith moved forward slightly (5' step to F7) and then asked the Flame to exchange his prayer from a curse removal to generating healing.

He reaches out to the paladin and lightly touches him, letting the Flame's energy flow into him to close his wounds... all the while making sure the giant cannot reach him with his club.  (Lose _Remove Curse_ to spontaneously cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ defensively)

Having hopefully received some healing, Khensu steps to his right to begin setting up a flank with Lady Ashlyn, then takes several swings with his weapon.  (5' step to D8, full attack)

"The Silver Flame will make you pay for your unneeded attack on us!  Retreat now, and you perhaps shall live!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

*Ravika - Round 4*

Ravika, in black wolf form, howls again in fury as she calls yet another bolt down upon the giant, the air crackling as it strikes down with deadly aim. The smell of ozone is strong in the air as the bolt appears from seemingly thin air. 

The thickly furred wolf maintains her position, for now, counting on the entangling effect of the madman's spell to keep them from reaching her.


[sblock=Spells Remaining]
Wild-Shapes Remaining: 1/3 (1 for eagle, 1 for wolf)
Bolts Remaining: 4/7

Druid Spells Prepared (CL 7th, +7 ranged touch, +6 melee touch):
0 — (Save DC 15) Detect Magic x2, Light x2, Mending, Create Water
1st — (Save DC 16) Entangle, Lesser Vigor x2, Produce Flame x2, CLW
2nd — (Save DC 17) Creeping Coldx2, Heat Metal, Soften Earth & Stone 
3rd — (Save DC 18) Call Lightning, Sleet Storm, Protection from Energy
4th — (Save DC 19) Flamestrike, Murderous Mist
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tessa spared a brief glance to see how the rest of the fight was going- she could only hope that the three warriors facing the largest foe could work together well enough to bring the creature down.  Her own gaze and attention were drawn back to the closer target, still wreathed in a shroud of flames.  Those fires danced before her eyes, and she focused her will, calling the fire to greater life.  The warmth of Onatar's forge-fire suffused her as she watched, now rising to a nearly painful heat, especially along her left arm and shoulder...

OOC: Maintain concentration on Wall of fire; move through horse herd, headed towards J 16


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron looks at foes around him and decides on the better plan of action.

[sblock=If ogre to the north escapes the entangle spell]Avron concentrating on the threat of the muscular foe near him invokes a spell, and his form splits into many. He then retreats from the threat of the ogre.

[sblock=Actions]Cast mirror image on the defensive (Concentration +12), move to H9[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=If ogre to the north remains in the entangle spell]Avron moves further away from the caught ogre, seeking to help defeat the giant. Seeing his allies have moved out of the way, h e turns towards the creature and a line of electricity blasts from his hand, striking the giant. [sblock=Actions] Move to H9 and use storm bolt feat: 4d6 lightning damage, 20' line, no save.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Stats-mirror image not subtracted yet]
AC: 22
HP: 41/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image,_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm, Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2008)

*The Forest Fane (Round 3 [Complete])*

Jarrith warily channels health back into his friend, avoiding drawing attention from the hairy brute. [21hp healed] Instead, it focuses on the silver raven, driving it back enough to focus on Ashlyn. [Unharried] The lady paladin strikes twice, but its hard hide takes nary a scratch. [Two misses (AC 14, AC 12)]

Fire consuming her on the inside, Tessa manages to concentrate on burning the trapped foe. There is something odd about her grim smile as it eaten by the flames. [6hp, moderately wounded]

The burning ogre struggles uselessly against its entangling vines while the other slowly struggles forward.

*The Forest Fane (Round 4 [Partial])*

Moving around and challenging the larger foe, Sir Khensu chops at the giant. The first cuts a deep gash into its tendons, the other hitting only due to the mad archivist's advice. The giant bellows in pained rage! [28hp, severely wounded]

More of Ravika's lightning strikes the giant, singing its shoulder. [8hp]

Avron looks crestfallen as the ogre once again avoids the vines around it. Suddenly, more copies of the mad one appears as he slinks backwards. [Ogre saves vs. _entangle_; _mirror image_ for 5 images].

Seeing the ogre come too close, Marot dances away from it, pouring eldritch power into it. It blasts through its upper torso, inflicting grievous harm! [Critical! 20hp; severely wounded]

The giant roars, swinging at the two holy warriors. Ashlyn dodges out of the way of the first blow, but the second smashes into Khensu, forcing his knees to buckle momentarily. [Miss Ashlyn; 24hp to Khensu]

*The Forest Fane (Round 4 [Partial])*


Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, O: Brutish Giant, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 21 [23/64, _bull's strength_, shifted]
R: 19 [_call lightning_]
A: 18 [_shield_, 5 _mirror images_]
M: 14 
G: 14 [severely wounded] 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_, _shield of faith_]
A: 13 [_protection from evil_]
T: 7 
O: 2 [U16: moderately wounded, entangled; N8: Severely wounded]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 3, 2008)

Whilst Korppi continues to harry the brute before her, Ashlyn sees an opportunity and she steps to the side, flanking the giant and then foregoing defense she strikes hard and fast.

Her voice remains even as she continues to speak, still as if to a student, "And you should never allow yourself to be flanked like so, for then your opponent can do this ..."

Ashlyn's blade almost seems to flicker in the light, so fast does it move towards the giant's exposed back.

[Round 4: Korppi to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]
[Round 3: Ashlyn takes 5ft step to the southwest to D11 (free action)]
[Round 3: Ashlyn uses a full attack (full round action)]

[AC 24 (22 base +2 Protection from Evil), Attack +14/+9, damage 1d10+3/1d10+3]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The crunch of broken bones is heard as the shifter takes the blow, and a wheeze of pain seeps out of his tight lips.  "By the Light..." Khensu mumbles to himself.

After touching and healing the first time, the Stalker intended to pull forth his two rapiers and join in the battle... however the second violent, crushing blow to Khensu's midsection changes that for Jarrith immediately.  The two paladins seem to be taking the battle to the giant all right... the Stalker's best effort would be to support them both in their endeavor.  As Ashlyn steps away from him, Jarrith quickly skitters around the wall to arrive on Khensu's other side, and he then rechannels his prayer of Magic Circle into more healing warmth for his Brother.  "Fear not, my friend... I'm am still at your side.  I've got you, I'll keep you on your feet." (Move to C7 / Exchange _Magic Circle Against Evil_ for spontaneous _Cure Serious Wounds_, cast defensively on Khensu)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron stumbles forward, nearer to where the ogre lies in wait in the entangling brush.  He stretches out his abberant-marked arm and a flash of lightning closes the distance between the ogre and himself.  The reek of ozone suffuses the air, and the archivist's unruly mane is standing on end.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J9 and use Storm Bolt against ogre.  4d6 electricity damage, no save; 20' line.  If ogre is down use against giant.  If both are down, cast less vigor on Khensu.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]AC: 22
HP: 41/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image(expended),_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm, Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Tessa took one more step around the protruding ruins- finally she was able to draw her eyes away from the dancing lure of the fire, at least for a moment...  And in that moment, she reached down and drew the wand from her belt- an instant's focus launched glittering darts at the largest giant.

OOC: break concentration on the wall of fire- it will last 7 more rounds (concentration +1 round per level); draw and activate Milosh's wand for a CL 5 Magic Missile at the larger giant


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2008)

*The Forest Fane (Round 4 [Complete])*

The fight forcing him to step back, Jarrith circles around to provide succor to his friend. Khensu regains some strength, but the Stalker knows that it is a race between who will drop first at this rate. [19hp]

Behind her, Tessa hooked around the wall and launched a volley of force at the hairy brute. Three bloodied knots suddenly appear! [11hp]

The ogre trapped within the fire finally manages to break free of the roots, though it is singed in the process [Str to break free; 3hp fire]. The other, however, gets clear of the vines and uses the oaken sapling it carries like a club against the warlock. Avron notes the runic circle glow red, causing the club to do the same as it smashes into Marot! [Club hit; 15hp after DR to Marot]

*The Forest Fane (Round 5 [Partial])*

The shifter knight chops at the towering giant, but its tough skin is too much for the axe. But it is enough to distract it while the druidic wolf calls forth the lighting once again. The bolt strikes the giant cleanly in the chest, and with a shuddering exhalation, collapses onto the wall right next to Khensu! [17 lighting; giant dying]

Avron casts a bluish bolt of lighting at the ogre, catching him flat footed. The Ogre howls as electricity burns him to the bone! [Failed Save (Storm Bolt has a save per errata); 11hp; Near Death] 

His mouth bloodied, Marot channels his powers once again. He tries to concentrate, but his ringing ears distract him, causing him to botch the invocation! [Failed concentration check]

*The Forest Fane (Round 5 [Partial])*


Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, O: Brutish Giant, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

K: 21 [40/64, _bull's strength_, shifted]
R: 19 [_call lightning_]
A: 18 [_shield_, 5 _mirror images_]
M: 14 [31/46]
G: 14 [dying] 
J: 13 [_cat's grace_, _shield of faith_]
A: 13 [_protection from evil_]
T: 7 
O: 2 [U16: moderately wounded; N8: Near death]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2008)

*Marot the Cudgeled*

Hits wits somewhat rattled, the bloodied warlock decides to put some distance between himself and the giant creature who wields a tree as a walking stick.

But, after hearing the shifters words, Marot quickly looks around to find this "little man", and when seeing no one, has his feathers ruffled slightly at the notion of himself being described as a "little man". 

His right hand glows with a swirling purple energy as he points it towards the beast, hoping to take the beast down before it takes himself down.




OOC: Round 6 action -- activate _Aura of Menace _ , if it wasn't already invoked before the ogre hit him -- then invoke defensively for eldritch blast on ogre in front of him, hoping to finish him off.  +8 touch attack, 4d6+1 damage


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2008)

As the giant shudders and falls right next to Khensu, Jarrith immediately withdraws his two rapiers and steps forward towards it.  "I'll finish this one off, Brother, Lady Ashlyn... you both go take the one to the south!"  Khensu nods in agreement and begins moving away.  With both rapiers poised and the giant unconscious, the Stalker lines up his shots to deliver a coup de grace to the large throat of the giant.  (5' step to C8 / Coup de Grace to giant)

Khensu quickly moves in the direction of the horses as far as he can go, so that he'll be able to skirt to the south of the vines and take on the giant that is not as injured.  As he passes Avron and Marot who are fighting their own ogre, Khensu shouts over his shoulder "Marot!  Little man!  You've done well!  Can you finish yours off?" (Double move to the south toward the horses)


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 8, 2008)

Ashlyn turns and assessing the situation in an instant, she charges the large humanoid fighting Marot. Even as she begins to move, so too does her feathered companion, that now begins to harry its new target.

[Round 5: Korppi to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]
[Round 5: Ashlyn charges the ogre attacking Marot (full round action)]

[AC 22 (22 base +2 Protection from Evil, -2 Charge), Attack +13, damage 1d10+3]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tessa watched with grim satisfaction as the largest of their foes fell under a concentrated assault.  With the wand still in her hand, she turned towards the beast still encircled by the ring of divine fire.  She focused her will on resisting the lure of the dancing flames, trying to remain alert in case the creature escaped...

OOC: Ready action- if the enemy at U 16 moves through the wall of fire, hit him with another charge from the wand.  If not, continue to watch him cook.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2008)

*The Forest Fane (Round 5 [Complete])*

Directing his brother onward, Jarrith sets to the grim task of finishing the giant. With two hits to the eyes, it is done. 

Arm outstretched, Ashlyn directs Kopri at the brute, who is easily distracted. With a flash, she rushes across the field. Avron notes that the runes once again flash as the paladin crosses them. Her sword takes on a blood red sheen, and with a devastating slice across its abdomen, she spills its horrid entrails, ending it forever. [Definitely hit; 11hp and its dead]

Tessa waits for the other brute to escape, watching the fire with eager eyes. The fire only lightly singes the ogre [2hp].

Enranged and hurt, the ogre decides it must escape. It roars in pain as it catches alight [11hp], and the watchful Tessa invokes Milosh's wand once again. The bluish bolts strike it as it passes through, caving in its head [11hp]. It burns to death within seconds.

*The Forest Fane (End Combat)*

Silence drapes the fog shrouded ruins as the party gathers their breath. No sign of others or the mysterious Lord ir'Zarovich can be seen. 

*Final Status*
K: 33/57
M: 31/46


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 13, 2008)

Even as she strikes down the Ogre, Ashlyn notes the blood red sheen that covers her blade and her brows furrow slightly in concern at the unknown.

As the group gathers up again, Ashlyn, noting Khensu and Marot's condition, once again releases healing energies from deep within herself. The energies emanate outwards from the Lady knight and the wounds of those nearby begin to close.

[Use 2xTurn Undead -> Sacred healing (Fast healing 3 for 10 rounds => 30hp healed for Khensu and Marot)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

As Ashlyn's succor flows into him, Khensu bows in thanks once again.  "Lightbringer glory, m'Lady.  I thank you for your aid once again."

Jarrith walks around the battlefield, rummagine through the pockets of the giants and ogres, seeing what he might find... hoping for some indication of who these behemoths were with.  Clan name, letter of notification, something.

"Time marches on... we keep getting closer... and bigger and bigger blockades keep trying to get in our way."  He turns to the west and looks upwards into the mountains, trying to pick out the castle.  "For a Lord who claims that he has his lands under control... he sure has quite a number of dangeous elements just wandering about.  Giants, witches, hags, lycans, undead, and a castle with its own aura of evil.  Ayone else get the feeling that either Lord Sergei has his head buried in the sand, is a complete idiot, or perhaps is more accepting of the blight than he is fully admitting?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 15, 2008)

Satisfied that his companions are taken care of, Avron examines the circle of runes closely, looking for their function, and possible maker.

Knowledge:  Religion/Nature +16; all other knowledges +14.  Decipher script +12.  Use AP on roll.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2008)

*Marot*

"Thanks again, Ashlyn" Marot says as he rubs his forearms,"That brute tagged me well."

Looking around the area,"I do believe our good friend has departed us once again."

He pauses for a moment,"I have to say, I don't get a good feeling from him -- almost as if we are doing wrong by him."

He shakes his head,"I'd like to avoid him in the future, if at all possible -- I think he will only serve to hinder our efforts to bring light to this dark place."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2008)

Avron, distracted by the runic circle, puts down the hard one reliquary box and examines them. It appears to be a binding circle, possibly related to the dark magics of the land. But it focuses anger and rage, helping those in battle that are within it. Thus the flash of the ogre and Ashlyn's weapons.

Jarrith takes the box away while the archivist is mumbling to himself. Opening it carefully, he finds what appears to be faded bones wrapped in decaying parchment. Knuckle-bones or something similar. The parchment has a fades "M" written on it.

Tessa, referring to her notes, knows there is one more of these 'fanes' left, somewhere in the marsh. The recalcitrant shifter, when asked, speaks of a place like this one there. But the mad lady watches there. She eats the marrow and destroys the flesh.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 15, 2008)

> But the mad lady watches there. She eats the marrow and destroys the flesh.



Jarrith snorts and shrugs.  "So another inhabitant here is crazy?  What else is new?"

He wipes down his two rapiers and slides them back into their sheathes, then turns to the others.  "To the marsh then, it seems, eh?  Let's go get the horses and be on our way."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 16, 2008)

"Indeed," Tessa agreed to Jarrith's suggestion and moved towards the horses.  "I don't know whether I fear the mad lady more than I fear what the lord will have in store for us, but I don't think we have the luxury of time to wait."


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 16, 2008)

Ashlyn nods as she accepts Khensu and Marot thanks with simple grace.

As Jarrith speaks, Ashlyn's brow furrows slightly as she considers his words and her reply, "I must admit, I have become ... suspicious of this 'Lord Sergei'. It may be that he is an idiot, or that he is oblivious of the dangers that stalk this land, but I have my doubts. He was surely quick to act when the villagers were threatened by the Lycan attack and this indicates to me that he is neither an idiot, nor oblivious. Thus I am considering the possibility that he himself may be one of the creatures that are a blight apon this land. After reading that book that we found in the castle library, the thought has occured to me, that 'Lord Sergei' might not even be his real name ..."

Ashlyn takes a deep breath, and then with a quick glance towards the castle, she motions the others to gather closer before she continues in a low voice, "Consider what we know ... there are at least two powerful vampires in this place, probably residing within the castle. Both of the vampires that we have encountered have abilities that 'normal' vampires do not. The book we found indicates that the original vampire of these lands was called Strahd and that he sealed his pact with the dark powers by the murder of his brother on the day of his wedding, a brother who was called ... Sergei."

Ashlyn pauses a moment before continuing, "There seems to be too much coincidence to all of this, and the conclusions that it implies all lead me towards my suspicions of he who calls himself 'Lord Sergei'. It may be that my suspicions are baseless, but those abominations that we fought earlier, those vampires, must be dealt with, and 'Lord Sergei' is impeding our efforts to deal with the undead. The only question to which I still need an answer to in order to confirm my suspicions is why."

Finally, Ashlyn concludes, "Nonetheless, as Jarrith said, we must continue on our set course ... let us continue to the marsh."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2008)

"Amazing," the scholar mumbles.  "Focuses rage and violence to a visible and deadly effect."

Avron returns to the others as Ashlyn finishes speaking.  "Perhaps the same thing that plagues my mind has a hold of the Lord Sergei as well.  That could explain why he lets the monstrosities roam free."  Avron scratches his arm, and knocks on the purplish black shield that still hovers in the air around him.  Avron laughs softly to himself, and then violently slaps his cheek, leaving a red welt.  "Or maybe he is just an evil S.O.B."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Marot*

Marot cocks his head to the side and looks upon the shifter with a sarcastic smirk.

"Mentally unstable folks are sooooooo out of the ordinary in this realm, I'm somewhat shocked to hear that one might be living in a swamp, eating marrow from the bones of its prey."

He looks down to his boots.

"Tis a pity, I just washed these boots."

"Let us be off to this swamp -- any takers on another 'surprise' appearance by our friend Sergei?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marot said:
			
		

> "Let us be off to this swamp -- any takers on another 'surprise' appearance by our friend Sergei?"



Jarrith nods and pats his purse.  "Ten gold says Sergei does _not_ appear in the swamp after we're done.  I tend to think he probably believes himself too _sophisticated_ to get his feet dirty in the muck.  You're on, sir!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 21, 2008)

*Marot*

"I always appreciate you donating your gold to me, Jarrith."

He sits in the saddle and crosses his arms.

"Sergei is drawn to us like a moth to a flame, always appearing and making some odd comment or name then disappearing."

Tapping the side of his head with his index finger,"And now it would also appear that whenever we see the good Lord, an encounter of sorts with hostile creatures is not trailing far behind..."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2008)

The group packs the newest relic, and confers with the shifter about the best path to the swamps. It will be dirty work, and unpleasant. But it must be done.

Ravika takes flight again and leaves to scout ahead. The others mount their horses, getting back to the main road. Two of the colorful Visanti keep an idle eye on them, seeming to be talking about something inconsequential. Soon, they have crossed back to abandoned farmland. Here, they set out independently, following the winding Ivlis towards the marshland.

OOC: Kn: Nature and Survival checks, por favor.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=rolls]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1781856/ Knowledge Nature:  34.  Survival:  19[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Knowledge is a Trained skill only, so I don't think this roll applies... but I got a 12.

Survival is an 18.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 24, 2008)

As they head deeper into the marshlands, Ashlyn attempts to aid in navigation by using her knowledge of the local area. Although her survival skills are minimal, her knowledge of the local area is quite extensive.

[Knowledge(local) to aid another: 1d20+7=25]
[Survival: 1d20+1=9 vs DC 10 (fail)]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 26, 2008)

As they traveled, Tessa felt her thoughts returning again and again to the earlier battle- the images of the leaping flames kept recurring.  Even so, she had lived the life of a roving priestess for more than a few years and while she lacked the training of a true woodsman, she did have some sense of the world around her.


OOC: [sblock] no Knowledge (nature), but her untrained Survival roll is 23; roll Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2008)

At the lowest point in the valley, the river stretches wide and seems to take over the land. Dead-grey reeds form patches over the soggy marsh, moss-hung trees replacing the close about forest. The sounds of insects can still be heard, even in this cold weather, and fog drifts slowly of the murky waters. Perhaps a half-mile distant, some sort of stone ruins could be seen.

Tessa seems quite adept at laying a trail ahead, and the group makes as good time as possible. But their unfamiliarity with the land costs them---a few murky traps, some living plants best left alone, and a couple of swamp denizens irk them. [5hp all around from various swamp hazards.]

Soon, the group looks up from the murky water to see the ruined walls close now, rising on dry land ahead. Pillars tumble into the murk, but a large square column clearly juts into the sky, its height marked with blood-red stones. Though the fog does not reveal any forms ahead, snatches of an incoherent, sing-song mumble can be heard from that direction.[sblock=Jarrith, Ashlyn]The two of you also see something moving in the deeper water ahead. Its flesh is the sickly white of a drowned worm, but it writhes and twists in the water like an angry snake. You see one rear up out of the water, revealing a disgusting sucker-mouth in its eyeless white head.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 29, 2008)

Ashlyn motions to the others and speaks a warning, "Ware, ... there is something moving in the water. Something snakelike."

Ashlyn then moves forward through the murky water, cautiously, her posture purely defensive. As she moves forward, she draws the blade at her waist without even thinking about it.

[Total defense (Standard action): +4AC -> AC 26]
[Move forward towards the snake things, but avoid deep water (move action)]
[Draw sunblade (free action)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2008)

"I see it too.  I'm with you."  Jarrith draws his two rapiers and follows Ashlyn close behind.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 29, 2008)

As Jarrith and Ashlyn moved up, Tessa glanced around warily.  Whatever they had seen, she had missed, but she had heard the "singing" up ahead, and she knew well enough by now to understand the significance of that column on the ground ahead...  Almost without realizing it, her voice rose in an invocation to the power of the Sovereign Host, and even as she drew upon that energy she felt warmth rising within her, both comforting and stinging in nearly equal measure as a small globe of fire sprang to life in her hand.

OOC: Casting Produce Flame (2nd level domain spell), lasts 7 minutes (or less if used).  HP 42/47


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 30, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron stumbles through some muck only to halt suddenly when the others make their move towards the creature.  "Ahh yes good idea," the scholar says.  Avron advances forward, coming around the side, electricity cracklinbg between his fingertips.

[sblock=stats]
AC: 18
HP: 36/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image(expended),_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm, Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Move off forward and off to the side.  Ready action for storm bolt.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2008)

Given a little warning, the party is startled as something begins to move in the water. Ashlyn and Jarrith see the disgusting worms begin to move their way!

OOC: All get to act. 

*Swamp Fane*



Conditions: Water/Bog is difficult terrain, as is the undergrowth and rubble. Deep Bog is very difficult terrain, and grants cover.
Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  D: Ugly Woman, E: Eels, J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, White Border: Prone.

M: 18 [42/46]
A: 15 [57/62]
T: 15 [42/47]
K: 14 [52/57]
E: 14
A: 10 [36/41]
D: 10
J: 9 [30/35]


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 6, 2008)

Ashlyn moves forward to give the others space to maneuver, as she readies herself to strike the first snake-like thing to approach her. Her raven circles above, also ready to act

As she strides forward through the swamp, she calls out to the others "Lets form a perimeter and give ourselves some space to maneuver. The snakes will surely have the advantage of mobility here. Let us try to deny them that advantage."

[Move to E7 (move action)]
[Korppi readies action to _Harry_ Ashlyn's target (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]
[Readied attack vs first creature within reach (Standard action): attack +6, damage 1d10+3; Combat expertise 5 -> AC 27]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2008)

"Aye!  We are ready!  Let them come!" the shifter says... drawing his weapon and sloshing forward through the muck.  (Move action to E9, ready attack action against first eel within range.)

Jarrith pauses a bit, scouting out all the opposing forces as the others all begin to move into place and the eels slide forward through the water.  _No need to rush here... steady... steady..._ he thinks to himself.

When the northern eel slides forward to engage (hopefully towards Ashlyn), Jarrith quickly steps around through the water to try and get behind it.  (Move action to set up flank if possible, even if difficult terrain requires him to receive an AoO from the eel.  If the eel charges him directly, then he just full attacks with his rapiers.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tessa raised her right hand up a bit higher, letting the light of the crackling flame flow over the scene.  As Ashlyn and Khensu moved forward, she stayed close behind, ready to support them with healing or divine fire.

OOC: If any of the eels is actually visible (and at least partially above water), she will throw a handful of Produce Flame at it (+6 ranged touch, 1d6+5 damage).  If not, simply move up behind Khensu and Ashlyn (D 8).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 8, 2008)

Avron struggles through the water, hand still crackling with lightning.

Move to D11.  Ready storm bolt for any hostiles that come within 20'.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 12, 2008)

*Swamp Fane: Round 1 (Partial)*

Marot narrows his eyes at the odd slugs. He slogs forward and with a grimace, tosses his purple bolt at the nearest. It hits the creature dead on, green ichor spraying the area! [Crit! 33hp and moderately wounded]

Her sword waving protectively, Ashlyn wades forward, waiting. Tessa follows behind, and with an underarm toss, lobs flame at the wounded slug-thing, but it hits the water and sizzles harmlessly. [AC 16 misses] Khensu moves beside her.

With a high pitched scream, the bloated vermin squirm through the water. Two shoot at the knight of Dol Arrah, the other at the shifter. Kopri darts at the one, but it ignores his jabbing, and Ashlyn's follow up swing fails to connect. [AC 12 misses] The one swarming Khensu, however, is nicked. [9 hp] However, both knights see the wounds begin to close on both worms!

Arvan launches a bolt of electricity at the creature, sizzling its pale flesh! [13hp] 

It is then that the mists on the island part... but the group wishes they had not. The source of the sing-song now is clear. It is an old and horrendously ugly human woman with sickly yellow skin, covered in warts and oozing sores, a mad tangle of greenish hair like rotted seaweed clinging to her face. The sight of her overwhelms Marot, Ashlyn, and Jarrith, who feel their strength sapped. Jarrith fights it off, but the warlock and paladin feel faint and collapse into the murk as their vitality drains away. [Horrific visage. Marot, Ashlyn, and Jarrith fail. Marot and Jarrith spend AP to try to overcome, only Jarrith succeeds; Ashlyn rolled a nat 1 so AP wouldn't help. 11 Str damage (ouch!). Both are now effectively prone and cannot move.] She begins to wade into the water, mumbling, Feed the slime, feed the eels! Cannot come to bait and steal! She gives Khensu a baleful stare, but he is unaffected. [Unknown gaze attack fails]

Jarrith shivering from what just happened, ponders his move.

OOC: Giving Jarrith a chance to rethink his action if wanted. If so (or not), please also post Round 2 actions.

*Swamp Fane: Round 1 (Partial)*


Conditions: Water/Bog is difficult terrain, as is the undergrowth and rubble. Deep Bog is very difficult terrain, and grants cover.
Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  D: Ugly Woman, E: Eels, J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, Yellow: Weak, White Border: Prone.

M: 18 [42/46, 11 Str damage (1/12), prone]
A: 15 [57/62, 11 Str damage (3/14), prone]
T: 15 [42/47]
K: 14 [52/57]
E: 14 [E6 and F9 moderately wounded]
A: 10 [36/41]
D: 10
J: 9 [30/35]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2008)

As their compatriots begin dropping into the water, Jarrith immediately shakes off whatever problems he might have allowed himself to feel and begins to shout orders and take charge.

"Tessa!  We need to get Ashlyn on her feet NOW!  Restore her!  We both need to restore her if we have any hope of getting her blade into this fight!"

He steps forward and begins casting a prayer of restoration, all while dodging the snapping jaws of the eel to his left.  (5' step to D7 / Cast defensively Lesser Restoration)

As Khensu sees his fellow paladin be overcome by the effect of the old hag, he realizes that he needs to take on the attacks of at least one of the eels that are over her.  He quickly sidesteps to his left and presses his attack on the new eel, so as to draw it's bite to him instead of her.  (5' step to E8 / Full attack on F7 / Shift if possible {can't remember if shifting is a free action or not})


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 12, 2008)

Suddenly overburdened by her armor and gear as her strength suddenly leaves her at the sight of the hag's horrific visage. Ashlyn simply holds her breath as she goes prone and takes a totally defensive position against the snake-like creatures.

[Hold breath (if effectively prone implies that Ashlyn is underwater) (28 rounds before she needs to make suffocation checks)]
[Total defense: +4AC -> AC22 +4(total defense) -4(prone) -> AC22]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tessa's eyes widened in shock as two of her companions dropped almost lifelessly into the water.  She heard Jarrith's order, but she knew that spell simply was not meant to be used in combat- they would have to think of something else.  With one of her hands still wreathed in divine fire, her options were limited...  "That takes too long!  We're going to have to fight," she shouted in Jarrith's direction, far louder than necessary

OOC: Move action to shift her shield out of hand, letting it hang by its strap (loose shield), another move action with the former shield hand to grab one of her potions of Bulls Strength from her Handy Haversack- with the intent of  passing that to Ashlyn next round.  Still has a handful of Produce Flame- no attack this round, but can use it as +6 touch attack (1d6+5 damage), if anything draws an AoO.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2008)

"She's right, Jarrith!  You'll never get the prayer off in time!  Take care of Marot!  Get him out of that water!" shouts Sir Khensu, keeping his blade up to defend and attack the eels.

Jarrith considers what the other two say for a hint of a second, then realizes that Marot will drown if something isn't done.  _Damn, damn, damn..._ he thinks to himself, as he changes his mind and turns behind him to grab Marot and hoist him up out of the water so he can breath.  He then turns and steps toward an eel.

(I never realized Lesser Restoration took 3 rounds to cast!  Learn something new every day!    So I'm editing my action to now be to lift Marot out of the water as a standard action, then take a 5' step to D7 as my move.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 16, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron eyes' narrow on the ugly woman for a moment as he searches his memories for such a creature. He then moves forward through the water. He concentrates for a moment, and a few mumbled words later, a soft warm rain begins to fall in the area, burning the flesh of evil.

[sblock=Actions]Move to E10, Cast holy storm, centered on H8(cylinder, 20' rad, 20' high). Lasts 7 rounds. -4 on ranged attacks, -4 on listen/spot checks, puts out unprotected fires, 50% to put out protected fires. 2d6 damage to evil creatures, double to evil outsiders. Knowledge check to identify monsters in this combat. Nature +16, Planes +14.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

AC: 18
HP: 36/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image(expended),_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm(expended), Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning, Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2008)

*Swamp Fane: Round 1 (Complete)*

Cursing, Jarrith tries to prop up Marot. He steps forward in preparation for the battle.

*Swamp Fane: Round 2 (Partial)*

Marot lies helplessly. Tessa pulls forth a potion to try to boost Ashlyn any way she can. The weighted paladin manages to move her head to she can gasp for breath while Kopri manages to harry one of the eels. Khensu focuses on dropping the menace, bristling with shifter rage. White goo splatters his armor. [Water difficult terrain, no 5' steps. Attack hits for 15hp]

Sensing a fallen foe, one of the eels pounce on Ashlyn, easily finding flesh. While it does not savage her throat, it quickly latches on, draining away her vitality. As the blood pools, the paladin's consciousness almost fades... [Nat 20 hits, but no crit. 21hp and 4 Con drain (ouch!). Eel is attached] The other two reel at Khensu, one failing but the other attaching behind the knee, sucking away his blood! [19hp, 3hp Con drain, eel is attached.]

Avron strides forward, calling down holy rain. The eels are unaffected, but the madwoman howls in pain! [7hp] He recognizes the worms from a catalog of swam vermin---blood eels, eaters of blood that can only be detached via rough force---but the woman is unindentified.

Her flesh sizzling in the rain, the madwoman cackles The Land is His, the Land is naught! You blood shall feed the grassy knots! She swims quickly through the murk, and eyes Avron with a wicked glare. He fights off the effect, but she is dangerously close now. 

(Jarrith)

*Swamp Fane: Round 2 (Partial)*


Conditions: Water/Bog is difficult terrain, as is the undergrowth and rubble. Deep Bog is very difficult terrain, and grants cover.
Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  D: Ugly Woman, E: Eels, J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, Yellow: Weak, White Border: Prone.

M: 18 [42/46, 11 Str damage (1/12), prone]
A: 15 [16/46, 11 Str damage (3/14), 10/14 Con, prone]
T: 15 [42/47]
K: 14 [26/50, 3 Con drain]
E: 14 [All now lightly wounded]
A: 10 [36/41]
D: 10
J: 9 [30/35]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Sonuva..." Jarrith mumbles, as these eels begin latching onto his compatriots.  "Like vampires these are!" he shouts, and begins doing his best to rid the one that is attached to the downed paladin.  Khensu also reaches around to deal with the one on his leg.

(Jarrith will full attack the one attached to Ashlyn.  Khensu will reach down and pull the one from his leg and throw it away from himself, since I assume he probably cannot use his greatweapon to attack the one on his own leg.  Jarrith will then attack Ashlyn's eel again as needed at the end of Round 2.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Ashlyn, here- drink this!," Tessa shouted, trying to press the vial into the paladin's hand.  Even as she did so, she made a swirling gesture with her other hand, flicking a tiny ball of fire at the strange old woman.

OOC: Move action to hand off the vial (I hope), then a standard action to toss another Produce Flame at the old woman (+6 ranged touch, 1d6+5 damage); if the hand-off takes more than a Move action, then do that first and regrab her shield instead of tossing the fire.


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 18, 2008)

Ashlyn, realizing that she is in a bad spot, delays taking action until Tessa hands her whatever restorative that scholar has just dug out of her pack. She then takes the vial from Tessa, and with a quick gulp, she downs the contents.

[Delay]
[Take vial from Tessa (move action?)]
[Drink potion of bulls strength (move action)]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron stumbles through the water, coming to a stop near the prone warlock. "Ohh my, now there is lots of mud in my boots...Into the rain it burns the hideous one!" He gestures towards the leeches, ending at the ugly woman. A line of lightning forms between shocking them and sending a smell of ozone through the swamp air.

[sblock=Actions]Move to C8. Cast Arc of lightning. DC 18 reflex for half. Hits ugly woman, eel in F7 and F9. 24 damage. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 18
HP: 36/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image(expended),_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm(expended), Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning(expended), Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2008)

*Swamp Fane: Round 2 (Complete)*

Jarrith tears at the eel on Ashlyn with a fury. The first strike bounces of its thick hide, but the other gets it right between the eyes (?)! Green ichor sprays everywhere! It appears greatly wounded. [Miss and Crit Sneak attack! 27hp and near death]

*Swamp Fane: Round 3 (Partial)*

Tessa hands the potion to Ashlyn, then lobs fire at the hag in defense. It catches her on the dry part of her hair, setting her alight. She screams in agony! [Another crit! 15hp; near death]

Ashlyn uses what little strength she has to drink the potion. She feels a surge of strength, but the weight of her shield and plate  is too much for her to move! [At 7 Str, she's still above Heavy load, but barely. She can move 5 ft as a full round, or drop her shield and just be at heavy]

Khensu snarls at the eel, but thinks better of grappling it and strikes it instead. Gore flies everywhere, weakening it greatly. [Khensu is not considered grappled. Two hits w/ sneak attack; 37 damage; near dead]

The worms regain some health [fast healing], and continue to drain the life from Ashlyn and the paladin. Both warriors begin to look very weak... [1 Con from Ashlyn, 2 from Khensu. Ashlyn is nearing unconsciousness.] The other bites for no effect.

The mad one cackles and a bolt arcs between the foes. The one on Khensu burns to a crisp, dropping free and the woman gurgles once more before collapsing. The other worm continues to threaten! [F9 and D killed]

*Swamp Fane: Round 3 (Partial)*



Conditions: Water/Bog is difficult terrain, as is the undergrowth and rubble. Deep Bog is very difficult terrain, and grants cover.
Map Key: A: Arvan, A: Ashlyn, a: Volo,  D: Ugly Woman, E: Eels, J: Jarrith, G: Hairy Giant, K: Khensu, M: Marot, R: Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Cyan Border: Energy drain, Dark Red Border: Dying, Magenta Border:: Dazed, Yellow: Weak, White Border: Prone.

M: 18 [42/46, 11 Str damage (1/12), prone]
A: 15 [8/46, 11 Str damage (3/14), bull's strength (7/14), 9/14 Con, prone]
T: 15 [42/47]
K: 14 [19/50, 5 Con drain]
E: 14 [E6 near death; F9 dead; other severely wounded]
A: 10 [36/41]
D: 10 [dead]
J: 9 [30/35]


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashlyn, fighting unconciousness, quickly pulls a potion from her bracer, and with a quick gulp, she downs the contents.

[Drink potion of cure moderate wounds from potion bracer (2d8+3 healing; does not provoke AoO's; standard action)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 2, 2008)

"That's right... that's right..." Jarrith mumbles to himself, as his eyes bat back and forth, following the motion of the eel still chomping away at Lady Ashlyn.  He focuses his concentration and when he finds openings, he stabs at it again and again... hoping to find the soft underbelly of the creature and put it out of its misery.

Khensu takes a step away and then lays hands upon himself, hoping its warm embrace can heal some of his pain.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tessa gave a brief shout of exultation as the flames struck the crone- even as she finished, another puff of flame appeared in her hand.  She slogged through the water, working her way around Khensu to strike at one of the remaining eels.

OOC: Move action to work around Khensu, then a melee touch attack with Produce Flame against the eel at F 7 (trying to hit a part of it which is above water, obviously).  Melee touch at +6, deals 1d6+5 Fire.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 4, 2008)

Avron now free of the ugly woman's attention, focuses on freeing his companions from any hostile threats.  The smell of ozone lingers in the air.

[sblock=ooc]Man, I love Dr. Bishshop from Fringe, I am just waiting to use some of his inspiration to Avron.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Move to d6.  Ready a storm bolt against any enemies still intent on harm.  Damage is 3d6 now and DC one lower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Same[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2008)

*Swamp Fane: Round 3 (Complete)*

With distaste, Jarrith stabs again at the worm on Ashlyn. His second strike skewers it, and it releases its grip...dead. [Miss and Sneak attack! 15hp and dead]

*Swamp Fane: Round 4 (Partial)*

Tessa lobs another bolt of fire, but it strikes the water, missing horribly. [Nat 1] Ashlyn tries to regain some strength, and manages to do so. [17hp] Khensu also tends to his wounds.

The last eel latches onto the weakened paladin, biting her deeply and sucking more blood. She swoons. [11hp and 4 Con drain. 0hp and staggered]

Between Avron's blue bolt [fails save; 13hp] and an
Jarrith's follow-up attack [Sneak attack; 9hp], the thing is pried off of the very pale paladin. It dies with a sickening gurgle.

*Swamp Fane: Round 4 (End Combat)*

Heavily panting, the group gathers their breath, greatly weakened by what just occurred.

Final Status

M: 42/46, 11 Str damage (1/12), prone
A: 0/32, 11 Str damage (3/14), bull's strength (7/14), 5/14 Con, staggered, prone
T: 42/47
K: 29/50, 5 Con drain
A: 36/41
J: 30/35


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 5, 2008)

*Avron*

Seeing Ashlyn continue to struggle, the archivist walks over to her.  "Let me see if I can help...what was your name again?"  

[sblock=ooc]Cast lesser restoration.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2008)

As Avron tends to Lady Ashlyn, Jarrith quickly moves over to his Lumin Brother, Marot.  "How are you feeling, Brother?  Life weighing you down?" he jokes.  Calling upon the Flame, he prays for its restorative powers to hopefully allow Marot to stand.  (Cast Lesser Restoration)

Sir Khensu slowly rises to his feet, the pain from the battle wracking his body.  "We are in no shape to fight again this day.  We really must return to the village and spend several days to recuperate.  We have been going non-stop for too long."  He looks around the fane and sighs.  "However, I suppose we must find the third relic here and now, to make sure we retrieve it before someone else does.  Let us hope our doing so does not signal any others to come and stop us, because I do not think we could resist them very long."

He glances to the others, to see if they have an opinion as to searching the fane right now, or perhaps to return to town and then come back after several days of rest.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 6, 2008)

As Avron and Jarrith began to tend to the others, Tessa took a brief moment to (almost reluctantly) quench the handful of fire which she carried.  Then she moved to Khensu's side, examining his wounds with a critical eye.  "We ought to find the artifact, while we are here- if we leave it unguarded someone else might take it.  Then I believe that we must return to town as well, and I hope the caravan has certain components- we may need them..."

OOC: Heal check (+14) to assess Khensu's injury- if it is indeed CON drain and not CON damage, we need to wait until we can get components for Restoration.  In that case, she'll burn a Nimbus of Light for a CLW (1d8+5 HP), and she'll be able to give either Marot or Ashlyn another Lesser Resoration.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 7, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron pulls out a pair of potions.  "These may help as well, but we could save them more a different emergency," the archivist says slowly and quietly, then continues in a high-pitched urgent tone, "we should get the fane now!"

[sblock=ooc]2 potions of lesser restore if we wish their use now[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 16, 2008)

Tessa, Jarrith, and Avron attempt to restore some of their companion's vitality. Little of it is returned, however, and the damage is extensive. Tessa examination does prove, however, that the wounding is temporary and will return over time. The paladin, a sorrowful raven on her shoulder, thanks Tessa for the gift of healing. 

[1 Str to Marot, 2 Str to Ashlyn, 2 Con to Khensu. Did not use the 2 potions; let me know if you choose to do so. All the damage is ability damage, not drain. 11 hp to Ashlyn]

Avron has a hard time retraining himself from digging up the artifact immediately. As the others help the paladin and Marot to their feet—the latter must be rested on his horse, the other stripped of her heavy armor if she wishes to move—they remember the words of Madam Eva:







			
				Madam Eva said:
			
		

> "You must find the three defiled places described in the tome. At each fane, you must unearth the relic it contains. When you have all three relics, you must destroy what you have created."



The warning is clear. Once all three artifact are together, something will be brought into being that must be put down.

Status
M: 42/46, 11 Str damage (2/12), unable to move
A: 11/32, 11 Str damage (5/14), bull's strength (9/14), 5/14 Con, staggered,
T: 42/47
K: 36/50, 3 Con damage
A: 36/41
J: 30/35


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 16, 2008)

Hurt and on the brink of unconcioussness, Ashlyn responds gratefully to Avron's offer of help, "I am Ashlyn, and any assistance that you could provide would be very welcome right now."

As the others then discuss plans for the immediate future, Ashlyn responds with a hint of iron in her voice, though she is obviously in pain and weakened, "We must complete what we came here for ..."
she pauses a moment and then states, "... although it might be prudent to recover as best we can before we proceed"

Ashlyn then proceeds to act on her own words as she drops her shield and casts a spell upon herself. With some of her former strength returned to her, she then proceeds to draw on something deep within herself once more and the familiar warmth of the healing energies once again emanates from her, enveloping all those around her.

[Cast lesser restoration on herself (restore STR if she can choose)]
[Use turn undead -> sacred healing = 15hp healed to everyone]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 16, 2008)

As Ashlyn struggles to stand, she calls upon her faith to hearten her companions. Wounds close and spirits are strengthened, but bodies are yet weak.

Status
M: 46/46, 11 Str damage (2/12), unable to move
A: 26/32, 11 Str damage (5/14), bull's strength (9/14), 5/14 Con, staggered,
T: 46/47
K: 50/50, 3 Con damage
A: 41/41
J: 35/35


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 16, 2008)

"Indeed, it is so- for I don't think the power of that potion will last for long.  As unappealing as the thought might be, I think we must return to town.  Given what we have seen of this place, whatever powers have drawn strength from these fanes must know what we have done- or undone.  And we must have some measure of rest before we are fit to face any opponents- never mind what rituals we have ahead of us."  Tessa looked first at Ashlyn, then around the group.  "I would hate for Sergei to find us in such a state, given his displeasure.  Let us get back to town, and rest the night, and see how we fare come morning.  Until then, though, we ought to keep the relics from each fane separated- perhaps Ashlyn and I might carry one each in the secure space of our Haversacks- just in case..."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2008)

Ashlyn's prayer of vitality allows her to move in her heavy plate, but it still weighs heavily.

Marot, unsteadily on his horse, answers Tessa. Rest is what we need, but our enemies may not wait. If Sergei knows what we are doing, this place will not be safe again for long. This, we must ponder.

Status
M: 46/46, 10 Str damage (2/12), unable to move
A: 26/32, 6 Str damage (8/14), 5/14 Con
K: 50/50, 3 Con damage


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 17, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron nods at Marot's words, "Damned if we do, Damned if we don't.  Oh look a bunny!  No wait, it's just a stump."  He pulls out a wand and wanders over to the party members that are still showing signs of healable wounds.  "No potions right now?  That is fine...fine.  Do we rest now or leave and die on the way back?"

Cure light wounds wand on anybody that wants it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jarrith looks around at the walking wounded and sighs inwardly.  The group had suffered much these past weeks, and the last thing any of them needed or deserved was to spend a night or two lying in this swamp trying to recover.  The threat of disease and infection was always present in locales such as this... and no amount of magical wound closure they could provide for themselves could deal with that.

Jarrith glances at each of them, then slides his rapiers back into the scabbards on his belt.  "This is no place to rest.  Not when you need to regain your strength.  Whatever might move back here once we leave will just have to be dealt with when we return."

When Tessa mentions seperating the two relics into different haversacks, the stalker nods.  "That is very wise, Tessa.  Good thinking."  He helps his fellows that need it one at a time, then motions for everyone to walk back the way they came.  "Let us go back to the inn.  Get a wash.  Get some sleep.  The land can live with its shadow for another night or two... but if we awaken something too large and too foul, we probably wouldn't."


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2008)

Ashlyn walks back into the water and retrieves her shield before wandering over to the third fane and ponders the words of the others for a few short moments. She then shakes her head firmly, "No, we have resources yet to restore us to a combat capable state and rest will gain us little. We have an advantage here and it behooves us to make the most of it ... who knows if we will get another chance."

As she pauses, she gratefully accepts Arvon's offer of healing before she turns to regard her companions one by one, "I have fought many an evil in my time and the evil that covers this land is beyond anything I have faced before, but in my experience one can never truly rest when facing those cursed with unlife. Consider the zombies we faced earlier in the town, that was a long fight, and very little rest was truly had until we faced down the priest and his son. Thus I do believe that we must continue now and take the relic whilst we have the chance."

Although she still bears signs of weakness and she is not so vigorous as she normally is, Ashlyn seems to burn with conviction as she speaks.

Ashlyn then turns to Tessa and nods in respect, "Tessa's idea however has much merit. If we can delay this fight a little by keeping the relic apart then it is surely worth a try, for it is indeed foolish to take a fight when not at ones best if it is not necessary to do so."
Ashlyn then requests the first relic which she proceeds to secure into the haversack.

[Ashlyn accepts Arvons offer of the use of the wand: Cure light wounds]
[Ashlyn places the first relic in to the haversack]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 18, 2008)

"Let us at least move up on to dry land," Tessa added.  "The last fane ought to be right there, and we seem to have dealt with the guardians.  And I, for one, would be more ready to plan if I weren't knee-deep in a bog full of bloody eels..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 18, 2008)

"And a bloody ugly woman," Avron adds.  He walks toward shore as well, pulling the dead body of the ugly woman as best he can.  Once ashore he examines her more closely, her wounds and musculature, as well as any valuables she may carry.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 18, 2008)

The tough from the wand restores most of the fatigue from Ashlyn's wounds, though her vitality is still weakened. [30/32hp]

Retreating out of the mud to ponder their next action, the group finds a familiar scene—a time word runic circle with a pillar of stone at the center. This time, the pillar has fine yellow crystals embedded in it. It is indeed the Swamp Fane.

Avron's examination of the hag turns up little; the woman was mad and barely clothed. 

Status
M: 46/46, 10 Str damage (2/12), unable to move
A: 30/32, 6 Str damage (8/14), 5/14 Con
K: 50/50, 3 Con damage


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

At Ashlyn's command, Jarrith pauses and looks at her with brow furrowed.  "Far be it for me to comment on your own health, M'Lady... but I heartily disagree.  You are not combat-ready, Sir Khensu is not at his best... and Marot most certainly is not capable of a fight.  He can barely stay upright in his saddle.  To do anything at this point is folly in the highest order."  He looks at his Lumin Brother, then looks back, crossing his arms defiantly.  For he had seen the look on his Brother's face... one of acceptance of Ashlyn's proposal... and thus Jarrith knew his case was already lost.

"Brother..." Khensu quietly intones, but the stalker raises his hand to him.

"Don't bother, Khensu.  I know what you intend to say.  And it does not matter.  I refuse to accept that is the right course of action."  He lowers his hand and looks back at Lady Ashlyn, then begins walking towards her drawing his rapiers.  "However, as I do not expect anyone to listen to reason... I will go along with this foolishness.  I abandoned you all in the woods once already, and I swore to never do that again.  So if you insist on this... I will stand by you with swords drawn."


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 18, 2008)

Something occurs to Ashlyn and she turns back to face Avron and asks "Avron, those potions you were offering earlier, I could surely use one about now if that offer is still open. and I am sure that Marot could use another"

[As long as Avron's offer is still open, Ashlyn will use a potion of lesser restoration (for STR)]
[... and I presume Marot will have no objections to using the other one ]

Ashlyn then turns to Jarrith and nods in acknowledgment of his point. "Jarrith, I agree. Right now I am yet in poor shape, but we do have the resources to remedy that. The potions Avron has graciously offered, the scrolls that I believe Tessa still has with her, they should restore us sufficiently to continue"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 19, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron drops the woman's body unceremoniously to the ground.  "Potions?  Potions, what did I do with those...Oh wait here they are," the scholar says realizing he tucked them into his belt pouch.  He hands then both to Ashlyn.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2008)

Avron finds his potions, and Tessa volunteer's her scroll to do what can be done. Marot's strength refuses to be mended, returning only slightly, but Ashlyn and Khensu feel more of themselves.

[1 Str to Marot, 2 Str and 4 Con to Ashlyn, 2 Con to Khensu]

Status
M: 46/46, 9 Str damage (3/12), unable to move
A: 46/48, 4 Str damage (10/14), 9/14 Con
K: 57/57, 1 Con damage


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 20, 2008)

They had done what they could, for now, Tessa realized- she hoped it would be enough.  Tucking the partially used scroll back into her Haversack, she turned to regard the fane.  "So, who wants to dig this time?," she asked, trying to muster a smile and an enthusiastic tone to lighten the dark mood.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 20, 2008)

Avron wanders over to the pillar and examines the crytals embedded in it.  With the lady's question posed, the scholar turns and smiles, and begins ripping more earth up with his hands.  The spade on his back nearly hits him in the back of the head, clearly forgotten once more.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Khensu moves over to stand behind the archivist as the crazed gentleman scrabbles through the dirt.  He reaches over and gently works the spade free from his pack, careful not to disturb the man's work.  Once it is free, the shifter moves around Avron and leans the shovel against the pillar.  "For your work, Avron." he says to him quietly.

Khensu then moves a few paces away from him to guard him during his efforts.

Jarrith moves over to Marot and pats the warlock on his leg.  "Won't be long, my Brother.  We'll get you to a warm bed shortly."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2008)

With the spade, the digging moves apace. Soon—the soggy ground is more easily dug—the archivist turns up a waterlogged metal box carved in shapes similar to the others. Everyone eyes Ashlyn and Tessa's bags a moment, but nothing untoward happens... for now.

Carefully opening the box after a quick inspection by Jarrith, Avron finds inside a decaying, yellowed string tied to the long browned remains of a tooth. There is no identifying mark to indicate the former possessor.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tessa gave a wary look around them, as if she expected _something_ to show up and trouble them.  She didn't tempt fate by offering a sigh of relief when nothing immediate happened, either.

"Well, that is it," she said with a grimace of distaste.  "Now let us get out of here, somewhere we can try to rest."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jarrith sighs as the box opens and nothing untowards happens as a result.  After Tessa comments, he nods to her.  "Yep, I guess that is it.  Tell you what... both you and Ashlyn have the other relics in your bottomless backpacks... I think we keep this one seperate as well.  Khensu... you have a bottomless haversack too, right?"

The large shifter nods as he cleans the dirt off the spade before sliding it back into Avron's pack.  "Aye, Brother.  I will carry the item in my pack.  Perhaps having all three inside their own pocket areas will be enough to forestall whatever will happen when they are brought together?"

Jarrith agrees, and provided no one else has a better suggestion, he closes the box and hands it to the paladin to store within his handy haversack.

"And like Tessa says... let's go home.  We all need a night's sleep or five to regain our strength and health.  Once we are back on our feet, we can go outside the village... maybe back to the farmhouse we stayed at last night... and bring the three relics together, eh?  Deal with the results then."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 23, 2008)

*Avron*

Avron hands the box with the tooth over to Khensu.  "Home..."  The archivist sighs and tightens the lacings on his soggy boots.  Returning to his place in line, Avron turns and looks back at the upturned ground before slogging though the muck with the others.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 24, 2008)

Ashlyn seems relieved that the nothing has happened with the three relics and she nods at Jarrith's comment to Khensu. "These bags appear to be useful for more than just carrying things around. It seems that they are sufficient to forestall whatever will happen when the relics are bought together. Let us hope that they continue to do so until we are properly recovered."

Ashlyn looks around again as her raven flies silently above, vigilant for anything approaching. "Tessa is right, we need to get to a place in which we can rest. The closer the better."

Ashlyn stands ready to continue their journey, though she looks like she would like nothing better than to crawl into a nice warm bed.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2008)

The group gather's their belongings, making the soggy trek back to Barovia. Their shifter companion is no where to be seen, and, ill affording to wait, the group uneasily returns without her.

Jarrith, having given Marot a little more boost [His other _lesser restoration_] leads the group out of the swamp the best he can. Urban environments more his home, it takes them until dusk for the group to successful make the return. 

It is with dread the party returns to town. Only ill tidings have met them each time. This time was different: No deaths. None missing.

But, in a way, it was not different. The looks on the caravaner's faces were low. Eyes were not met, greetings only half-heartedly returned. The people of Barovia were as sullen as ever, going through their benighted lives as they always had. One thing had died. 

Hope.

Sir Urik still convalesced in the tavern, though his wounds were much healed. One of the halfling healers had caught him sleeping and, very much against his will, restored much of his strength. She had received minor wounds from a belligerent raven, but the "damage" was done: Urik was almost to full strength. Upon seeing Marot and the party, the healer's groan, but get to work. [No _restorations_ today, but ability damage is healed twice normal (2 pts) tomorrow)]

Of Irena and Janis, however, nothing is heard. Irena was seen returning earlier in the day, but she had retired to her manse. The Stormhand, however, had not been spotted, though a woodsman did mention a possible siting of a bear with a white streak wandering south of the village.

Evening settles in Barovia.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2008)

As the group lopes into town, the weight of exhaustion that he had been fighting suddenly crashed down upon the stalker.  Slowly Jarrith leads the group to the inn, where he acknowledges the freshly-healed Sir Urik.  Giving his best to the man, he begs forgiveness in not staying to regale him with their exploits until he has had time to rest.

Jarrith walks over to the bar and requests a bottle of wine from the man behind the counter, then takes the libation with him upstairs to his room.  When he opens the door and walks in, immediately his belt and his pack are off and dropped hard to the floor, the pop of the cork is heard, and a long, slow draught is taken off the bottle.

Jarrith reaches behind himseldf with his foot and slams the door shut on the hallway.  He takes another sip off the bottle, then wanders over to the wash basin... where he places the bottle on the floor and pours water into the basin.  He spends several minutes peeling his clothing and armor off of himself, then dives into the water, scrubbing, scrubbing and scrubbing the dirt, mud and soil from every crevice in his body.  Only when his body is clean does he do the same to the clothes he had been wearing, doing his best to remove what stains he can.

Hanging his shirt and pants over the back of the chairs in the room to dry, he picks up the bottle of wine, polishes it off, drops the bottle to the floor, then climbs underneath the covers of the bed and falls immediately to sleep.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 28, 2008)

Ashlyn rides into town along with the others, and like Jarrith she seems on the verge of exhaustion. The toll this last trip has taken on her strength and vitality are obvious for those with the wit to see it.

As she enters the inn, she sees Sir Urik and Huurn, and a smile appears on her face as she winds her way across the floor of the inn to where Sir Urik sits. She stands before her fellow knight for a moment, a sable raven upon her shoulder and a warm smile upon her face. Then with a soft, tired voice she speaks, "Greetings brother, I would introduce both yourself and Huurn to Korppi"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 28, 2008)

As the group returned to town, Tessa seemed lost in thought for most of the trek.  There was so much that had happened, so much yet to be understood...

Once they reached the center of town, though, she began to drag herself from the mire of questions and concerns which plagued her mind.  She could see the folk here, both locals and caravaners, descending into despair- the same malaise which wore on her companions, it seemed.  But where the Host and the Flame had allowed Tessa and her friends to withstand the pressures, at least to some extend, these common folk were falling to the stress and fear...  She shook her head- she wanted nothing more than a bath, and a soft bed, a night of calm and rest.  But she had strength left, and she could not begrudge a bit of it- as a priestess of the Host, she would at least try to help.

From who knows where, she summoned a smile, and kept it.  For each sidelong glance, she had a soft greeting- for every terse greeting, she had a quiet blessing.  She did not try to overwhelm them with piety or fervor, but simply showed a quiet strength- a tiny light to keep the last flickers of hope alive, if they were there at all.  But at last, she too sought the comfort of the inn, and a solitary room- while she needed but little sleep, she did need some, and there was quite a bit of work awaiting on the morrow...  She had, in fact, made it halfway up the stairs before she realized that some work remained tonight.  With a sigh, she made her way back to Ashlyn and Sir Urik.  "Lady Ashlyn, once you are done here, might you accompany me to deal with the merchantry?  You hold much of our found goods, and our credit- and there are purchases we must make.  Some components, most particularly, that may influence which blessings I seek from the Host in the morning."  Left unsaid was the idea that even in the boundaries of town, Tessa felt far safer when traveling in company...

OOC: May as well find out if they have Restoration components before she takes the spell


----------



## stonegod (Dec 29, 2008)

Stormwind said:


> As she enters the inn, she sees Sir Urik and Huurn, and a smile appears on her face as she winds her way across the floor of the inn to where Sir Urik sits. She stands before her fellow knight for a moment, a sable raven upon her shoulder and a warm smile upon her face. Then with a soft, tired voice she speaks, "Greetings brother, I would introduce both yourself and Huurn to Korppi"



The large man looks up as Korppi caws a welcome. His face is a look of pure joy, one of the first seen in Barovia in a long time. Aha! Praise to those that Overwatch! It seems my faith was well founded, Lady Ashlyn. You must tell me of what befell you all in the Castle!


pathfinderq1 said:


> But she had strength left, and she could not begrudge a bit of it- as a priestess of the Host, she would at least try to help.



[Bluff & Diplomacy] 

Tessa tried to bolster the spirits of those gathered. While she did hide her tiredness well, she did not connect to the townsfolk as easily as the Stormhand had done. A few nods and a wan smile were her reward. Small, but cherished.







pathfinderq1 said:


> "Lady Ashlyn, once you are done here, might you accompany me to deal with the merchantry?  You hold much of our found goods, and our credit- and there are purchases we must make.  Some components, most particularly, that may influence which blessings I seek from the Host in the morning."  Left unsaid was the idea that even in the boundaries of town, Tessa felt far safer when traveling in company...



As Tessa goes over in her mind what must be done, she recalls something the Cannith scion had said earlier to Jannis before the battle of the Hill:







stonegod said:


> The artificer's lips purses when Janis mentions diamond dust. I can't rightly say we have any, though I know Master Ochem has some gemstone he be keeping for trading purposes. You might be asking him. That pretty Ireena looks to be the lordly type, they usually carry such wealth."


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 29, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "Lady Ashlyn, once you are done here, might you accompany me to deal with the merchantry?  You hold much of our found goods, and our credit- and there are purchases we must make.  Some components, most particularly, that may influence which blessings I seek from the Host in the morning."



Ashlyn turns her head slightly towards Tessa, "Of course Tessa. I need a few minutes here first, perhaps you might check with the merchants in the caravan first, after all they all reside here at the inn"
She then reaches into a pouch at her waist and pulls out a piece of paper, "Here's our letter of credit in case you need it."

Ashlyn then turns back to Urik and resumes their conversation.


stonegod said:


> Aha! Praise to those that Overwatch! It seems my faith was well founded, Lady Ashlyn. You must tell me of what befell you all in the Castle!



"It is a tale of darkness ... yet there is still light to be found."

"As we entered that dark place, we were met by the one calling himself Lord Sergei. He seemed intent on dissuading us from entering and exploring the castle."

"We continued regardless into the chapel where a certain lightness and peace can still be found. The chapel was is a state of slight disrepair and covered in dust so we cleaned up as best we could, and then I began my vigil. During that night we were attacked by something that I am certain was a vampire, yet it was able to shrug off magical daylight with no visible effect and more importantly, it did not register as undead to my sight. With what I have learnt since then, I would guess that the latter at least is the result of ancient protections that have been warped to its purpose. Nonetheless we drove the creature away and I was able to complete my vigil. With the dawn, a beam of light to bright to look at shone through the windows of the chapel and illuminated the alter. As the light faded, I saw ... and felt Korppi standing where the light had shone."

"We ventured only a little futher within the castle. Upstairs, the throne room, a study, upstairs again, a dining room, a living room, a bedroom. The bedroom is where we found Gertrude. We dealt with several undead on the way up, ... three deathlocks, a singer of the crypts, two ghostly undead ... and we were forced to deal with a madman ... by the name of Lief. Upon finding Gertrude, we left the castle. She should have arrived back here earlier along with Irene and Janis."

"We plan to return to there again ... there is much more yet to be done there."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 30, 2008)

Avron enters the inn with the others, not wanting to deal with his own master unless he has to.  "You have items to identify?  I can try and see if I can come to a sort of conclusion on their properties."  After seeing the warlock upstairs, Avron returns.  "I have a minor spell that will help us recover in the long term.  I can cast it before bed."

I can cast healthful rest to double the rate of healing for us.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> Avron enters the inn with the others, not wanting to deal with his own master unless he has to.  "You have items to identify?  I can try and see if I can come to a sort of conclusion on their properties."  After seeing the warlock upstairs, Avron returns.  "I have a minor spell that will help us recover in the long term.  I can cast it before bed."





Tessa looked at Avron for a moment- the return to town seemd to have mellowed his madness, at least for a time.  "If you would like to try identifying some of these things, I might be able to help, at least a bit."

OOC: If you want to take a try, Tessa will use Aid Another to help a bit- though she only has one Detect Magic available (if that is needed).


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 30, 2008)

[Ashlyn will use both her 1st level spells for lesser restorations in the morning as necessary]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 1, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Avron enters the inn with the others, not wanting to deal with his own master unless he has to.  "You have items to identify?  I can try and see if I can come to a sort of conclusion on their properties."





pathfinderq1 said:


> "If you would like to try identifying some of these things, I might be able to help, at least a bit."



Avron and Tessa clear a table and begin to examine the items with their magic enhanced lore. First, Avron can tell the old shirt of chain is well manufactured, containing a moderate strength enhancement, giving it the protection of strong scale armor. The full plate, less old and marked with signs of Karnnathi origin, bears a weaker protective enchantment. The archivist, however, has little success with the sword.

Taking up the old sword, Tessa's studied eye notes its weak enhancement would not be out of place for a well respected military man, though not a general. Touching the skull-tipped mace, however, sends tendrils of pain down her arm. It does the same to Avron's touch, making it impossible to examine that way. One hour later, Tessa has her answer from the Sovereigns: It is a weapon of evil, its sole purpose to hurt the pure and valiant.

[+2 _chain shirt_, +1 _full plate_, +1 _greatsword_, and +1 _unholy heavy mace_. Avron and Tessa used one _detect magic_ and Tessa's _identify_.]



Stormwind said:


> "We plan to return to there again ... there is much more yet to be done there."



Ulrik nods. It is the heart of evil in this land, and one even I fear to tread alone. All else I know is that the bottom of the Castle holds the great tombs of the land: It is there that the Knights were once laid to final rest. But that time passed long ago.

[Feel free to roleplay any other conversations, but let me know when folks are ready to move on to the next day.]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 1, 2009)

Surely being around people as uneasy as him lightened the archivist's mood, so much so, that his mind seemed momentarily less of an issue.  After the items enchantments were determined, Avron speaks a question.  "When we bring the items together, should I prepare for a singe adversary?  I have some ideas that may give us advantage."


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2009)

Ashlyn talks to Urik for a little longer while the cleric and the madman examine the unknown items that the group has acquired. Once the others have finished with their examinations, Ashlyn concludes her conversation with Urik with, "It has been a pleasure to talk to you once again, however I believe my companions need a few moments of my time and then I'm off to sleep. Perhaps I'll see you for breakfast?"

Ashlyn then raises to her feet and walks over to Tessa and Avron, "Avron, I do not know what we might unleash when we bring the three relics together, but from what we have been told, I would expect only a single creature."
Ashlyn then turns to Tessa, "Tessa, you wished for my assisstance?"

Ashlyn will then accompany Tessa as she visits the various merchants within the caravan. Whilst doing so, Ashlyn will inquire of those same merchants as to the availability of the incenses and oils that she requires for the ritual to fully awaken the symbol of ravenkind.

Once they arrive back in the inn, Ashlyn turn to Tessa and asks, "May I grab the "Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven" from you. I have in mind to do some reading before I fall asleep tonight."

[Ashlyn reads through the "Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven" looking specifically for the details of the binding ritual for the symbol.]
[In particular, Ashlyn is interested in the mention of "Sacrifices of wealth may also be made" and whether the book indicates that this must be done at the initial binding ceremony, or whether this can also be done at a later stage]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2009)

Leaving Marot to be tended, a bone weary Ashlyn and more vigorous Tessa venture across the square to where the artificers have set up camp. Curly-haired Adalstan smiles at the priestess. We're closing up shop for the day, Miss Varequin, Lady Dorandanna. But I can help you with something quick. The man quickly takes stock of what the group has found. I can take a better look at things on the morrow, but it'll have to be credit for the lot. Our supply of coin is mostly out, and Master Ochem is in no mood for us to be getting rid of what we have. If Sir Feral and Master Bronns will want some armor work, they'll have to stop by for fitting.

Tessa's immediate questions answered, she retires to the room she shares with the Lady paladin. Ashlyn, however, stays behind to ask about materials for her ritual with the Symbol of Ravenkind.

Oils and such? We've got some of that, mostly from what some of the Blademarks found scavanging the Church. Should do you fine, but the cost of it will need to come out of your credit. Master Ochem looks hard at our books.

[Materials for the rituals are available.]

Retiring to the main room, Ashlyn sees Urik already resting. After a discussion with the matrons, Marot is also forced to stay in the main room under their supervision. They arch an eyebrow at Ashlyn, indicating their desire for her to remain as well. Khensu, his wounds deemed minor enough, is allowed to retire to the room he shares with Jarrith.

Ashlyn examines the Cannon, but her training is less academic than Tessa's and finds it hard going. Cornering a fidgety Avron, she pins down the man to help her with some translation. She finds what she is looking for: The binding rituals may be performed at the same time or separate from any cleansing ritual for each artifact. Thanking the archivist, she allows him to retire with the other scribes. With the dire stare of the halfling healers upon her, however, Ashlyn settles down in the main room for rest.

_25 Wir, Zarantyr, 998 YK_

Sleep comes early to the party, exhausted from there earlier efforts. Avron's magical assistance and the matron's tending do wonders for the resting.

[Khensu heals all Con damage; Ashlyn heal's two Str and two Con damage; Marot heals four Str damage]

But, it is still well before sunrise when the front door of the Blood slams open, waking those in the common room. In stumbles a very dirty and, apparently, very drunk Ismark. His face is frigid with the chill, and the morning mist flows in and chills everyone below.

*HUZZAH! The L-lord Ismarks returneded! Celeabratons all around!*

The noise is sufficient to stir even those above.

[Everyone is wakened. No one has recovered spells, though hp's are available. You are, of course, in whatever you do or do not sleep in. Tessa and Jarrith/Khensu are upstairs; Avron is in a side room downstairs; Ashlyn/Marot/Urik and a halfling are in the common room with Ismark.]


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 3, 2009)

As the door of the inn slams open, Ashlyn sits upright in her bedroll, her hair ruffled and the tunic that she sleeps in all rumpled, one hand already starting to pull her blade from her sheath from where it lay beside her. Realizing that it is just Ismark, Ashlyn lies back down and pulls the covers of her bedroll up over her head. Her muffled voice can be heard from under the blankets as she moans, "Ismark ... you do realize that people were sleeping here ..."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tessa had gone upstairs to bed shortly after they returned from the caravan.  She knew they would have to press Master Ochem or Ireena for the possibilty of diamond dust, but she had no wish to deal with him, and no idea where Ireena had gotten to- one or the other would have to be found, but it could wait until the morning.

While the day's trials had exhausted her, body and spirit, the power of her ring allowed only a brief rest to restore her physical energies.  By the middle of the night, she was awake once more- and lacking other pursuits she dug the Tome out of her bag to peruse...  She had not quite realized how deeply she was focused on the book until the sounds from below intruded upon her attention.  She shifted in her seat, ears straining for the sounds of battle or screaming- either would have required her urgent response.  As it was, she took her time- first she replaced the crucial Tome within her Haversack, then making her way towards the stairs, clad only in a simple tunic and trousers with her wand and shield ready, just in case...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Avron*

Avron slept fitfully throughout the night.  Visions of the old woman from the swamp haunted his dreams.  When the door of the common room slams open, Avron screams, pulling the light blanket of the bed tightly around him.  He whispers madly, while lying in the fetal position, rocking slightly back and forth for several moments.  Not hearing the sounds of slaughter coming from the common room, the scholar calms down, but whimpers quietly still.  He is content to stay where he is for the moment.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2009)

When the door slammed open and Ismark's voice rang out in the room below, Jarrith's head leapt off the pillow with a start.  However, as nothing more of note occured within the next few seconds, Jarrith's half-asleep head plopped back down and he returned to his slumber.  When he wakes up in the morning, he probably won't even remember he had slightly woken up.

Sir Khensu on the other hand immediately up to sitting in his bed.  He looked around the darkness of the room, and his feral ears perked up.  The sounds of voices down below were audible yet unintelligable, and his commitment forced him to rise from the bed and pull a tunic over his hairy frame.  Padding across the room, out the door and down the stairs, the shifter made his way into the common room to see what the commotion was about.

When he sees Ismark standing unsteadily in the room trying to rouse people into a celebratory mood, Khensu looks the man square in the eyes.  "I might suggest you will find more conciliatory celebrants if you wait until the morn, Lord Ismark.  No one here right now is ready to raise a glass this early... or this late, depending on how you look at it."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2009)

*Downstairs*

Ismark saunters up to the bar, leaving the door to the cold mists open. He glances at the room carelessly, giving an eye to the matron momentarily who frowns at him sternly, then slams on the counter. *Drink! Awake, Arik. I demand drink!*

Urik rolls his eyes and tries to settle back down, while Marot glares at the burgomaster's son. Ashlyn sighs some more when she sees the man is going to try to have his way.

*Upstairs*

Quickly dressing, Khensu emerges into the hall first. He hears a soft voice behind him call his name. Khensu Feral The shifter turns to see a form almost hidden in the darkness at the end of the hall. She is a striking woman, someone he certainly would have remembered if he had met her before. She looks at him intently a moment, just long enough for it to seem awkward, but then... the moment passes. She smiles, then steps back into the shadows.[sblock=DEFCON][Khensu is mine for a bit.]

Quietly, the shifter reenters his shared room. The half asleep Jarrith mumbles something, then turns over without response. [Listen check fails] The shifter takes up his haversack, then turns back towards the door.[/sblock]Taking a bit longer, Tessa comes out into the hall. She thinks it is empty a moment, but just makes out a shadowy form lurking in the darkness near the window. [Spot] She furrows her brow a moment at the strange woman, just as Khensu exists his room, closing it behind him, carrying his haversack behind him. Its a bit odd, but Tessa does not see anything immediately wrong about the situation. [Sense Motive]

[Responses?]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Upstairs*

Tessa paused a moment- if there was trouble downstairs, she was willing to let the shifter lead the way.  "Khensu, did you hear the shouting downstairs?  Do you know what is going on down there?"  While the woman's presence was a little odd, Tessa had to admit that she didn't know everyone in the village, and surely some of the townsfolk might have taken to the shelter of the inn...


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2009)

*Upstairs*

Khensu ignores Tessa, moving instead to the woman. As he hands her the haversack, she nods warmly and turns to Tessa. The kind knight offered us some of his extra blankets for the cold night. As for below, I think the drunk lord has returned.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 6, 2009)

"Warmth is a great comfort, in this cold and damp," Tessa nodded.  She had almost put the exchange from her mind and moved on to wondering what had brought the lord stumbling in...

And then she realized just what Khensu had handed over.  "Khensu, is Jarrith awake?  Can you bring him out here for a moment?"  Her request was mild enough, but her voice was sharp with tension, and she shifted the consecrated shield on her arm so that she faced the woman squarely.  "I think he may have made a mistake in the dark of his room.  I beleive he has given you his companion's pack instead of his own..."

OOC: Oh, to have a few more arms- she will juggle the shield (which doubles as her holy symbol) and the wand for now; if it comes to casting she will drop the wand.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 6, 2009)

*Upstairs*

It appears the woman frowns in the darkness, and then faster then Tessa can react, gazes intently in her direction. The cleric feels her mind reel a moment, but with determination, fights it off! A dark look coming over her face, the woman glances at Khensu a moment meaningfully. 

[Some sort of mental effect that Tessa need an AP to fend off.]

Init
19 Khensu (no actions this round)
18 Woman
17 Tessa

[Tessa? You're about 10ft away from the pair. She's in darkness near the end of the hall window away from the down stairs. Khensu is next to her.]

*Downstairs*

Arik groggily stumbles out of the back room.

[Nothing is heard downstairs... yet.]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tessa closed her eyes for the briefest of moments, focusing her will and her faith.  When her eyes opened again, she raised her consecrated shield and drew upon the power of the Sovereign Host.  The wand clattered to the floor at her feet, and she had no time to retrieve it- instead, some instinct within her reached deep down for some weapon, anything.  As she did, a flickering lash of fire boiled down her arm and coiled in the air before her.

"Jarrith, Ashlyn!  We've got trouble!," she shrilled, if the force of her incantation had not been warning enough...

OOC: AP spent- I'll mark it off shortly.  Casting Magic Circle vs. Evil (standard), then summoning a flame lash (Move equivalent).  If Khensu is not in the 10 foot emanation, her next action will be to move closer to him (5 foot step if has any action left, or next round).  Current AC is rubbish, 14 with shield and DEX.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 6, 2009)

*Upstairs*

Tessa imprecates the Host for protection from the vile, while calling forth a lash of flame. Khensu shakes his head, a look of confusion on his face.

In his room, the half-asleep Jarrith is suddenly roused with the sound of Tessa shouting. He notices immediately that his companion is gone.

*Downstairs*

Ashlyn, Urik, and Marot all hear a shout from above; to Avron, it is more muffled, but enough to let him know something is afoot.

[We'll start at the top of the round. Khensu has an action now. DEFCON: 



Spoiler



Khensu knows he saw the woman and then had the compulsion to give her the haversack. That has now passed.


]

Init
19 Khensu 
18 Woman
17 Tessa [_magic circ. v. evil_]
13 Jarrith
13 Avron
12 Urik
 9 Marot
 5 Ashlyn


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 6, 2009)

Avron lays in bed, intently listening to the ruccus in the common room. Shivering in fear, he decides it seems harmless enough. Moments later a muffled yelling is heard. Cursing his stupidity, the scholar realizes the drunk as a distraction and clambers out of bed, still in his nightclothes. He quickly grabs his pack and rushes towards the door leading to the common room.

[sblock=Actions]Grab pack(which holds most of Avrons scrolls, potions, vials, other items when he is sleeping) and move towards door. If he has more time after the yell, he'll open the door and move into the common room.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC: 12
HP: 41/41
*Archivist Spells Prepared* (CL 7th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):


0th—_Create Water, Read Magic, Detect Magicx2_ 
1st--_Detect Undead, Healthful Rest, Produce Flame, Entangle(expended), Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith_ 
2nd--_Lesser Restoration, Drifts of the Shalmx2, Web, Mirror Image(expended),_ 
3rd--_Lightning Bolt, Holy Storm(expended), Sleet Storm_ 
4th--_Arc of Lightning(expended), Spike Stones_ 
Spell-like abilties
Shield 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

As Tessa's lash of fire flicks out towards them, the fog in Khensu's mind begins to clear a bit.  It seems as though that once again he's been able to be manipulated... a weakness of the mind that he just cannot seem to steel himself against.

As reality sets back in for the shifter, he turns and sees the woman holding his haversack... and the realization of what he's done hits him like a ton of bricks.  "You..." he mumbles almost to himself, but then with a feral growl loud enough to wake the entire building, the paladin THROWS himself at the woman!  He comes crashing down on top of her, his giant arms encircling her and grabbing on for dear life!  (Move action as needed - Grapple check to grab the woman)

As the blast of fire rings out in the hallway, Jarrith's head again flies off the pillow.  This time... the violence inherent in the action is enough to keep the stalker awake, and Khensu's growl of anger cements it.  Jarrith leaps out of bed, pulls both rapiers free from their sheathes, then moves as far as he can to the door of the room, preparing to enter the hallway.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 6, 2009)

*Reprisals Round 2 (Partial)*

*Upstairs*

Khensu roars at his weakness, at launches his large frame and the shadowy form. She hisses, an unnatural sound, and slams her fist with surprising strength into the shifter's gut. The paladin stumbles back, the wrenching force of his drained life force forcing him to shudder. [Grapple provokes AoO which hits; 8hp and 1 negative level]

The woman smiles cruelly, then whispers low, The Lord sends his wishes. She then whistles loudly as a signal to something unseen. Tessa's eyes go wide as she sees the woman dissolve into smoke, taking the haversack with her! In a moment, she has vanished under the window pane and into the night!

_Another vampire!_

[Tessa's up]

Init
19 Khensu [44/52, drained one level]
18 Woman
17 Tessa [magic circ. v. evil]
13 ??
13 Jarrith
13 Avron
12 Urik
10 ??
9 Marot
5 Ashlyn


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 7, 2009)

"Vampire!," Tessa cried out, half in frustrated anger and half in warning to the others.  Even before she could take a step, the 'woman' had fled- and with the Haversack...

Tessa spat a few chosen oaths, then moved to Khensu's side.  "Are you hurt?  You'll need to stay close to me for a few moments, to prevent her from reaching out to your mind again."

OOC: Move to stand beside Khensu- with no other targets visible, Tessa thinks her best bet is to keep him shielded, and she will stay with him if he moves (to retrieve a weapon for instance) if she can.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 7, 2009)

...


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2009)

*Reprisals Round 2 (Partial Continued)*

Cursing, Tessa stands aside Khensu to ward him from mental influence. The paladin has small wounds, but likely suffers more from the vampire's life draining.

Downstairs, a sudden change comes over *Ismark*: His features become more feral, with dreaded fangs and claws. He launches himself at the nearby halfling matron, a look of pure evil glee on his face. She is caught helpless in his crushing embrace! [Ismark fangs out and tackle-grapples the matron]

Fully alert this time, Jarrith throws aside the bedsheet and dives for his rapiers. He flings himself at the door, heedless of anything else. Similarly, Avron slings his satchel over his shoulder and stumbles toward the door.

Seeing the matron in straights, the large knight leaps to his feet. "Ismark, you coward! Your father would weep tears of shame to see his son so. Fight me, you wretch! I am the one you want!" The undead son hisses at Ismark, but knows better not to rise to the knight's bait. Frustrated, Urik signals Hurrn forward and approaches with his outstretched sword. [Urik's test of mettle failed]

Then, without warning, a portion of the cold mists coalesce, forming into another emaciated and hungry shape. The undead spawn also bears a wicked grin, content to block the entrance.

The warlock, knowing he risks hitting the matron, focuses his holy rage on the new spawn at the door. But the bolt fires far wide of the mark.

[I'll allow Ashlyn to modify her move; everyone else has Round 3 actions]

Init
19 Khensu [44/52, drained one level]
18 Woman
17 Tessa [magic circ. v. evil]
13 Ismark
13 Jarrith
13 Avron
12 Urik
10 Vampire Spawn
9 Marot
5 Ashlyn


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 8, 2009)

[Round 2]

As Tessa yells out warnings from above, Ashlyn is out from under her bedroll and on her feet.

Clad in just her sleeping tunic, with hair that more resembles a haystack than something you might expect on someone's head and holding a bare blade in her hand, Ashlyn looks on with surprise as Ismark changes. Recovering immediately, she pulls out the symbol of ravenkind from beneath her tunic and holding it forth she attempts to turn the undead spawn before her.

[Ashlyn will turn undead: Effective level 3; Turning check 1d20+6; Turning damage: 2d6+7]
[Note that Ashlyn is using the 'Symbol of Ravenkind' for the turning]
[Korppi harries the undead by the door (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 8, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "Vampire!"



Tessa yells, and this causes Jarrith to move even faster as he reaches the door to the room and throws it open.  "Which way?!?  Where?!?"

"The window, Brother!" Khensu shouts.


pathfinderq1 said:


> "Are you hurt? You'll need to stay close to me for a few moments, to prevent her from reaching out to your mind again."



Khensu shakes his head.  "No, Missa Tessa, I am all right... but where did she go?!?"  Khensu does not heed Tessa's warning to stay with her, and he rushes to the window to see if he can spot the cloud of smoke that moved off into the night.  When he arrives at the open window he calls upon the Flame to help him see, and suddenly out from within him a bright holy light emanates out from him and into the night sky.  (Move action to window, exchange a Turn Undead use for Pierce Shadows Inquistor ability - 25 ft. radius)

Suddenly Jarrith joins the two of them in the hall and rushes towards the window where his Lumin Brother stands.  "Out of the way!!!  It won't get away that easy!!!"

Forsaking his own well-being, and illustrating the rashness that has always been his hallmark... Jarrith makes for the window and DIVES out of it... doing his best to flip himself as he drops from the second level and hopefully land feet first before continuing the somersault roll forward and then back up to his feet... before scouring the sky for any signs of the gaseous creature.  (Move action to the window / Move action with Tumbling check to dive out of the window down the 10 feet to the ground below with the minimum amount of injury)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tessa shook her head in amazement at Jarrith's impetuous leap.  even if he could follow the vampire, how could he hurt a cloud of fog?  Still, there was obviously more going on here...  "Get a weapon and go after him," she called out to Khensu.  "I need to see what in Khyber is going on downstairs."

OOC: Return to room, grab Haversack, head downstairs.  I'm guessing that takes up at least one round, maybe more.  Let me know when she gets downstairs.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

*Reprisals Round 2*

Anger on her face, Ashlyn throws back her covers and calls forth the rage of the Sovereign's against the undead. The red gem at the center of the medallion flares with light, casting stark shadows in the dimness of the inn. But the Curse of the land gives the fiends strength, and they hiss at Symbol. Both seem reluctant to approach it, however. [Symbol creates a _light_ effect; Turning check 12 not sufficient to affect any of the undead, though they are repelled by the Symbol being presented.]





Koppri dives at the other undead, forcing it to bat it the bird helplessly. [Distracted]

*Reprisals Round 3*

Khensu growls in his frustration, and turns to the window. It is closed but for a crack... enough for the vampire to escape. Flinging it open, he calls forth the light of the Flame to turn back the darkness, and brightness covers the courtyard!

Tessa, hearing the ruckus downstairs, rushes to her room to make sure the haversack is safe. It being so, she quickly grabs it and turns towards the stairs.

Snarling, but looking both Ashlyn and Urik directly in the eyes with a gleeful wickedness, *Ismark* sinks his fangs deep into her throat! The matron screams as red rivulets stain her workclothes! [Ismark pins; blood drain]

Heedless to danger, the Stalker bolts down the corridor a naked blur and throws himself out the window! With amazing dexterity, he tumbles through the opening, manages to use the adjacent building as footing to bound to the cobblestone below. Quickly getting his bearings, he catches a glimpse of a swarm of bats winging away in the shadows towards the distant Castle. No sign of the woman or the smoke is seen. [Tumble extraordinaire!]

*Avron* struggles with the locked door a moment, but throws it open just in time to see the bedlam in the common room. The large knight bellows at Ismark in rage,  slicing the former lord once aside the torso and another along the arm. But the vampire holds tight, even weakened. [Both attacks hit; 20hp; Ismark moderately wounded]

The other spawn eyes Ashlyn warily, and leaps at the weary warlock. With no weapon to defend himself and his strength depleted, Marot is easily overcome! He struggles against the hold, but cannot! [Marot grappled]

[Ashlyn...]

Init
19 Khensu [44/52, drained one level]
18 Woman
17 Tessa [magic circ. v. evil]
13 Ismark [pinning matron, -25hp]
13 Jarrith
13 Avron
12 Urik
10 Vampire Spawn [distracted, grappling Marot]
9 Marot [grappled]
5 Ashlyn


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 11, 2009)

[Round 3]

Ashlyn, already angered by the revelation that Ismark is a vampire, becomes coldly furious when he sinks his fangs in the matrons neck, and she moves forwards, the sunblade, held in both hands and gleaming with holy power, slices down towards the dead burgomaster's son.

[Move towards Ismark]
[Smite attack vs Ismark: attack 1d20+15; damage: 1d10+10+1d6]
[Korppi _Harries_ the vampire grappling Marot (Will save vs DC15; causes -2 penalty to AC)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2009)

"Where is it?!?" Jarrith shouts from the ground below?

"I do not know, Brother!" comes the reply from Khensu.

The shifter remains at the window for a few more moments to allow the light to brighten the area outside the inn.  (Delay action until after Jarrith's turn)

Jarrith's eyes scan the sky for any sign of what might be a vampire.  The closest he comes to something tangible is a flock of bats heading off in the direction of the castle.  He immediately channels his positive energy from the Flame into one of his Lighbringer abilities, and then goes running off after the bats.  He has no idea if the sunlight that he gives off will reach the bats at this distance, or what effect it might have on them... but his hope against hope that is that if they are touched by his inner daylight that it might slow them down if not outright make them drop out of the sky.  (Exchange Turn Undead for True Daylight ability / Move action after bats)

Khensu sees Jarrith glow with his own inner light... a light much stronger than his own... and then take off into the night.  Khensu realizes that there's nothing he can do for his Lumin Brother from here, and as the sounds of battle from down below catch his attention... he hears Tessa shout to him from behind.


			
				Tessa said:
			
		

> "Get a weapon and go after him!  I need to see what in Khyber is going on downstairs."



This snaps Khensu back into the here and now, and he immediately spins away from the window and back to his room to grab his greatsword.  "I will not attempt that foolish leap like my brother did... I will follow you down the stairs and lend assistance where I can!" (Move action back into bedroom, retrieve greatsword)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Slinging her Haversack over one shoulder, Tessa headed for the stairs.  From the sounds of things, things were getting ugly downstairs...

OOC: Heading for the stairs- further actions will have to wait until she gets down there, depending on what actions she has left once her moving is done...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 14, 2009)

Avron sees the spawn grapple the helpless Marot.  Not wanting to catch the warlock in a blast of lightning, Avron reaches into his pack.  He pulls a vial of holy water and flings it at the spawn.  "You suck!  Fight somebody that can fight back!"

+6 ranged touch, 2d4 damage, 1 splash damage in 5'


----------



## stonegod (Jan 20, 2009)

*Reprisals Round 3*

Furious now, Ashlyn rushes at the vampire-Ismark and thrusts her blade forward. With a bright flash, it pierces the fiend through the heart, and with a hiss, the Burgomaster's former son vanishes into smoke! [Hit; 20hp before DR; Ismark _gaseous_]

The matron collapses in a clump.

*Reprisals Round 4*

Searching vainly for the vampire, Khensu sees nothing other than bats, darkness, and his naked Brother in the street. But soon, even that is gone as the bats quickly vanish in the dark. Tessa has her own concern, and makes her way halfway down the stairs to see a smoky vapor rise from between Urik and Ashlyn out into the night. [Tessa may act in after Round 4]

Seeing his only quarry get away, Jarrith channels true light from the Flame symbol on his raipiers and charges after the bats. But he knows it is soon hopeless---the light is too small and the bats too fast. [True daylight is 10' only, and the bats are moving faster than Jarrith can follow]

Thinking quickly, Avron flings consecrated water at the wrestling foe. It smashes on the greasy one's skin, burning it where it touches. [3hp] Urik follows up on the distraction and closes, his longsword forcing the creature to almost lose its grip. [9hp] But it is apparently enough for the creature---it lets go of the struggling warlock and too changes into mist, soon disappearing into the foggy night. [_gaseous_]

*Reprisals End Combat*

[We'll go out of rounds unless folks have actions they wish to take.]

Init
19 Khensu [44/52, drained one level]
18 Woman
17 Tessa [magic circ. v. evil]
13 Ismark [gaseous (disabled)]
13 Jarrith
13 Avron
12 Urik
10 Vampire Spawn [gaseous, grappling Marot, -12hp]
9 Marot 
5 Ashlyn


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 20, 2009)

Seeing the other vampiric creature also dissipating into a gaseous form, Ashlyn yells "Tessa, down here. Turn these creatures and destroy them.".
She then places her blade on the floor beside her and begins to assess the state of the matron.

[Heal check to assess matron's health: 1d20+10]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ashlyn kneels to the matron, checking her for signs of life. Her pulse still beats, and while her skin is cold, it is more likely she fainted than anything else. However, her wounds are dire, and will require significant rest or magic to heal. [Drained 4 Con, some hp and a level loss]

Moving quickly, Tessa pulls forth the raven icon from her haversack and calls forth the holy force of the Host. She feels it and the devotion of a hundred Knights fill her as a burst of sanctified might fills the inn and out into the night. Unseen to all but lone Stalker, the smoky form of the nameless spawn coalesces as he screams but a moment before he is destroyed! But the brief radiance touches nothing else, an no additional bloodsuckers are harmed. [An awesome Turning check, but only the one spawn was in range. Its destroyed for sure!]

Out in the night fog, surrounded by his own holy glow, Jarrith realizes it both the middle of winter and that he has no clothes on.

At is at this time that Mateusz makes his appearance, almost shoving Avron aside. He takes in the scene a moment, lips tight. Then, without a second glance, he turns towards his make-shift study. "All of you, in my study. When you are all _decent_. The door slams in irritation.

[Ismark is effectively gone as is the woman unless you can fly at this point. So unless someone has something creative, we are out of rounds.]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tessa lowered the Icon slowly- the power of the divine produced a rush of emotion all its own, settling and calm in the midst of chaos, and warming in a way that the flames of her dragonmark never were.  She had begun to move to Marot's side, to assess his condition, when Mateusz made his appearance.

For a moment, she let her head sag in defeat and acceptance.  But then she raised her head once more, and glared at the reclosed door of the study.  Without another word, she headed back towards the stairs and her room- this was ameeting she wanted to be fully ready for...


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 21, 2009)

(Ashlyn still has one thing that she would like to do within the rounds ...)
As Tessa raises the icon and calls forth the power of the sovereign host, Ashlyn turns towards her raven and speaks to it in the ravens own tongue, sounding like nothing more than a cawing raven herself, _"Korppi, Fly after those creatures that we just fought. Find out where they go. Do not fight them. Then return."_

Ashlyn seems to ignore Mateusz as she once again focuses her attention on the elderly matron. She gently picks up the matron and places her on a nearby bedroll (If the matron has her own bedroll nearby, then Ashlyn will lay her on that ... otherwise she will lay the matron down on Ashlyn's own bedroll). Ashlyn turns to Urik and speaks quietly "Urik, can you keep an eye on her whilst I tend to Marot."

Ashlyn then rises up and walks over to Marot and begins to asses his condition. Again she is gentle in her ministrations, and focused in her task. Once Marot's condition has been ascertained, then she will assist him back to his bed, carrying him if necessary, and paying no heed to any protests on his part.

[Heal check to assess Marot's condition: 1d20+10]


Finally, with her patients seen to, Ashlyn returns to her bedroll and begins to dress and armor herself. Only once her patients are seen to and she is once again dressed and amoured, does she head towards Mateusz office to join the others.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Khensu follows Tessa downstairs and stands about helplessly as the attacks and ministrations go about.  _Again... once again... how weak am I?!?  Why can't I be strong?!?  WHY DO I GIVE IN?!?_

He walks slowly over to one of the benches in the tavern common area, and sits down forlornly, his arms dangling in his lap.  The shifter cannot count the number of times he has lost control of himself while in this forsaken land.  He had been so strong before coming here.  Hadn't he?  HADN'T HE?!?

Maybe not.  Maybe he was fooling himself all this time.  The duality of his nature... the beast and the man... acting on logic and acting on instinct... perhaps there really is no reason to try to seperate the two?  Or think that it's even possible at all?

Meanwhile, outside amidst the carts and buildings in the village plaza, Jarrith moves quickly about, his eyes on the sky.  The light that eminates from him brightens the surrounding area, and once or twice it is enough to make someone peak out a window.  The sight they see... a naked man with sword in hand... is enough to ellicit a gasp of shock, before the shades are drawn on the windows.

"By the Flame... this is all we needed!  Son of a whore!"

The Stalker walks back towards the inn, and then throws open the door.  He strides in with no care at all for his bare body, and the glances thrown his way don't affect him at all.  He sees Lady Ashlyn look at him with a disapproving eye, but all he can do is give her a shrug.

"Cold out.  Shrinkage."

He stands there casually as Mateusz comes out and demands them into his study.  Jarrith shrugs and begins walking toward the study door, ready to have the meeting.  But Khensu looks up from his bench and says to him.  "Brother, he said to go in after you were decent."

Jarrith turns back to the Inquistor and with his customary sideways grin he says "I'm a templar of the Silver Flame.  I'm ALWAYS decent."  He chuckles to himself and continues walking, but does grab a blanket off one of the makeshift beds to wrap around himself before going in to see the caravan leader.  Khensu sighs and shakes his head at his brother's brazeness, then stands to go upstairs to put on some of his clothes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 21, 2009)

*Avron*

Avron does his best to not look frightened when Mateusz elbows his way past him.  The tone of his voice, and the idea of confronting his master, makes his palms sweaty and his hands shake.  Nevertheless, he follows him into the study.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 23, 2009)

The rudely awakened group attends the meeting in various states of dress as Urik sees to the matron. Marot is wounded and drained [One level], but otherwise no more harmed than he was.

Mateusz sits behind his desk, paper at the ready, a few books placed in ordered piles. His lips tighten at Jarrith's appearance, but he says nothing. Instead, he temples his fingers and asks bluntly, Why are vampires attacking my caravan, pray tell? Especially since, as I am lead to believe, we do not have the Tome, the one and only reason—may I remind all but Lady Dorandanna—we are here?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tessa hurried through her preparations as much as she could- when she finally made her way back down to the study she was ready to travel, and no more than a handful of minutes had passed.  Surprisingly, though, she was one of the last to join the meeting- with everyone in the room, she had to rest with her back quite nearly on the door.

She listened to the caravan leader's angry question, and felt some anger of her own in return.  Did he care nothing at all for the people of this valley?  While her own purpose on the journey here had been shared with this man and his caravan, she had been changed by the place, by the people here and their plight.  Even if she had not, she would have respected the sacrifices and losses that the caravan and its members had endured...

She looked around the group, waiting to see if any of her more outspoken compatriots might lash out in response.  She knew what she wanted to say, but she had not been adept at standing up before Mateusz's anger in the past.  This time it would be different, she could feel her own surety and confidence in that- but was now the time to make her stand?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jarrith's head snaps to Mateusz and he gives the man his best _"Are you serious?"_ look.  "You mean to tell me attacks by giant wolves, witches, zombies, the Emerald Claw, mind-controlled friends and lycanthropes are all okay for you... but somehow VAMPIRES are where you're drawing the line?"  Maybe it's from lack of sleep, but Jarrith finds this to be the funniest thing he's heard in a long, long time, and he leans back in his chair just starts laughing his ass off.  "BWA-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"

The others of course probably look at him disapprovingly, but Jarrith can't help himself.  Such a stupid question!  Now granted of course, Mateusz is absolutely correct in asking it, as they do in fact have the tome already... but he doesn't know that, and Jarrith isn't about to tell him.  But still... after everything that the caravan and town has been through the past week, to think that a couple vampires now suddenly push things into inconcievability in Mateusz' mind is just TOO funny!

"HAHAHA... HAHAHAHAHAHA... oh my sides!  Oh, it hurts!" Jarrith falls to the ground and continues to bawl with laughter. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Oh!  Hahaha!  By the Flame, it hurts!  Hahahahahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 28, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> "HAHAHA... HAHAHAHAHAHA... oh my sides!  Oh, it hurts!" Jarrith falls to the ground and continues to bawl with laughter. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Oh!  Hahaha!  By the Flame, it hurts!  Hahahahahahahahaha!!!"



Mateusz's frown deepens. "I see levity is your way of dealing with stress, Master Bronns, but I will point out that the majority of those threats were external. The lycans, the zombies, etcetera, were threats to the town and the region. My expedition just happened to be unfortunately in the area." He looks more stern and taps his thin fingers on the desk to emphasize his points. "But these vampires—these vampires were looking for _you_ or something _you_ have. The townspeople seem to be fine for I do not hear their hue or cry. No, this is a threat you _brought_ to my door, Master Bronns, and I will hear the reason for it *now*."


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 30, 2009)

Ashlyn clears her throat, and speaks in reply to Mateusz, "Mateusz, We first encountered vampires soon after our entry to the castle. Before that we had seen no sign of the creatures themselves. I suppose that our intrusion into the castle disturbed those of false life for it was only after that that we were attacked by them, and we have been attacked by them several times now. Perhaps they view us as a threat?"

Ashlyn pauses and looks at Mateusz, considering the man and what she knows of him, and then she continues, as straightforward and forthright as ever, "There is much that I have left unsaid, but before I continue, I would ask a question of you: How extensive is your knowledge of vampires? That you can at least identify them by sight speaks for you, but what do you know of their abilities and their weaknesses?"

[Ashlyn is being straightforward and diplomatic in her own fashion: Diplomacy +10 (to improve Mateusz's attitude through her forthright honesty)]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2009)

[Diplomacy]

Mateusz's frown may have soften a bit, but the anger is still there. Perhaps another word might sway him...

[Anyone want to assist? He'll answer Ashlyn and what not after.]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2009)

*Avron*

Avron rings his hands in nervousness.  "I know something of vampires..." he mumbles.  "...Mateusz taught me well."

I'll try, if nobody else will.  1d20-1.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 2, 2009)

[Diplomacy]

Avron's attempt at smoothing things over seemed to nudge Mateusz into noticing his shirking assistant. And though his tone was harsh, but Tessa and Avron new that this was Mateusz being _nice_.

Do you, Master Hekler? So, tell me then, what are the three key traits to visually spot a vampire?

Unnatural pallor with flush lips, a low red tinge to the eyes, and...

... the sign of their victims lying at their feet? He turns his attention to Ashlyn. Lady Dorandana, that I recognized our visitors is a feat of my eyes, not of training. But as your undead foes now threaten our entire cause, it is imperative we take certain precautions. First and foremost, a change in locale. We are not safe in this place. Like a schoolmaster, he turns a stern question to the smoldering Tessa in the back. And why is that, Mistress Varequin?

Caught off guard by the question, Tessa for a moment looses her anger. The Inn? Because... It is clear as the answer comes to her and the priestess and the scholar answer as one. Its a public place!

Exactly. They may enter as they please, and with well documented—and now witnessed—abilities to pass into the smallest places, the more secure the area the better. I suggest you trundle about and ask that new Burgomaster to put you up; your relation with her seems to be better than mine for whatever reason. He ignores or does not see Jarrith's eyes roll at this. As for the Caravan... I suspect I will need to commandeer some of the now empty houses or force some families to share. It will have to do.

He taps his fingers a moment, quickly thinking. As long as these waylay your actual duties in retrieving the Tome, it appears you will need my assistance. Very well then. To answer your question, Lady Dorandana, I know much about our nocturnal sanguinous drinkers. Sunlight, running water, or silver and magic. These are the only banes against their kind. And, as you have seen, even the latter will not do the trick utterly. You must hound them to their grave and their destroy the body or the head. They have ties to the land, all of their kind, and are all called to it. Beware those of weak mind, for they can be turned by the vampire; and be wary of vermin of wolves—they are every the undead's servants or other forms.

His lecture over, the archivist stands. I care not how you deal with them, but deal with this problem promptly and get me my Tome. Avoid entangling distractions unless they lead you to that goal. He prepares to leave.

[Boy, does that man talk! Not very friendly either.  Ask anything else you expect Mateusz might answer; otherwise, let me know what our plans are for the rest of the eve. I'll assume that you'll folks want to take some time to rest/craft/shop/etc. before dealing with the now missing relics. Let me know if I'm wrong.]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 4, 2009)

"You may be able to offer assistance of a more tangible variety as well," Tessa said carefully.  "The merchants said that you might have access to some diamonds, for future trading.  While we would not intrude upon your plans, it might be beneficial if you could offer them up, if you have such materials.  Especially with the Jorascan matron now numbered among the victims, both Avron and I might be able to put those stones to vital use..."


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 4, 2009)

After considering Mateusz's words, Ashlyn continues, "As I mentioned earlier, there was more regarding the vampires and their weaknesses ... or in this case their lack. We have encountered two vampires that suffer not from daylight, either natural or magical. Earlier yesterday, after we had left the castle, we were attacked by one in broad daylight. This is why I asked of your knowledge of their weaknesses, for I do not know of how they might fully negate those weakness as they seem to have done ... at least in part."

"So my question, Mateusz, is this: Can you think of any way in which a vampire might protect itself from the light of day?"

Ashlyn pauses a moment before continuing, "You might also wish to take additional precautions during daylight hours with the caravan."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 6, 2009)

*Avron*

After things have settled down, Avron returns to bed, intent on getting a good night's rest to recover his expended magics.  In the morning he sets himself up for the lengthy process of scribing the magic from the scrolls to his prayerbook.

Scribing spells as planned, unless circumstances change, i.e. we decide to go after the relics now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sir Khensu looks on saddeningly as the discussions continue and Jarrith finally pulls himself together.  He says nothing, as his massive disappointment in himself keeps the big man subdued.

Jarrith finally gets his giggles under control, and stands back up, readjusting the blanket around himself so as to keep himself even just slightly "decent".  As talk continues about vampires, he sits back in his chair and leans back to wait it out.  He cares not about the whys and wherefores... he just cares about extinguishing them when he finds them.  Thus, he also remains silent until the end.

Once the meeting adjourns, Khensu walks silently upstairs and into bed, saying nothing to anyone.  Jarrith stands up and gives a big grin to Mateusz.  "Good talk, boss."  Then he turns and walks out, not caring one whiff of whatever the response might be.  He then also returns to the room, only to find Khensu already in bed with the covers pulled up and around him.  The Stalker thinks to say something for a second... but he quickly realizes that if the Inquistor had something he wanted to say or talk about, he would do so.  The unspoken agreement to this has been this way for years.  Jarrith sighs, then also climbs into bed.

The next morning (and for the next three days), Khensu sits in silent contemplation and prayer in the town square.  His mind is weak.  He knows this.  He's already spent 24 hours at the castle's altar praying for help and forgivenss for this weakness, and now he begs the Flame to help him strengthen it once more.  24 hours was not enough... perhaps three days might accomplish it.  He eats when he's hungry, he drinks when he's thirsty, he moves when he need to make water, and he returns to bed when he needs to sleep.  But other than that, he sits lost in thought.

Jarrith however goes about his business over the next three days, going to the caravan artificers to see about furthering the enchantment on one of his two rapiers.

"Ladies and gentlemen, I have returned!  This weapon of mind could use a bit more oomph in the vampire-slaying department.  What do you have for me?"


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 6, 2009)

After finishing her discussion with Mateusz regarding vampires and their weaknesses and methods by which they might be circumventing them, Ashlyn returns to the main room of the inn and proceeds to watch over her patients and guard against further intrusions.
Not for the first time she is thankful for the magic provided to her by the ring she wears, allowing her to survive on relatively little sleep.

Once daylight has dawned, she refreshes herself [Cast lesser restoration (x2 if necessary)], and then she will start with the shopping, selling all the extra equipment to the caravan (or to Bildrith if someone else is willing to do the bargaining).

Once she has obtained the necessary materials from the caravan for the binding ritual for the symbol of ravenkind, she will return to the inn and begin the ritual.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 10, 2009)

*Marot the Weakened*

The morning light sees a small measure of his strength returned, but still he is weak on his feet.  He uses a portion of a broken chair in the Inn as a make-shift cane and hobbles outside into the fleeting sun, which partially buoys his spirits.

The last few days had seemed like forever, with more trouble behind every corner.  

He comes to rest near the praying Khensu in the town square.

Looking off into the distance,"Don't be so hard on yourself brother -- this land has a way of occupying your mind....."

He thinks back to his own troubles with the Emerald Claw mere days earlier.

Shaking his head, he purses his lips as he looks up at the sun shining overhead, wondering what awaits him this day.

"Only together, will we overcome the adversity presented to us in this dark place."

In the back of his mind, he begins to wonder if they will see this thing through.

OOC: Looks like I've got some STR damage remaining, and 1 negative level from last night, correct?  Also, just see one AP used since I have been gone, correct?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ravika the Missing*

As the sun rises in the land, a bedraggled figure wanders cautiously into the tavern. The female shifter's hair is covered in bits of muck and other swamp debris. She seems quite out of place and even a bit scared of the trappings of civilization. 

"Hello?" Ravika says in barely more than a whisper, as she looks around the room for those she's been trying to find after getting seperated during her scouting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Speaking with the artificers of the caravan to have a magical undead bane property added to his main rapier takes him only about 10 minutes of negotiation, after which he continues with various other projects.  Every so often he wanders over to Khensu just to make sure the big man is still in the same spot, still in prayer.  He doesn't bother him, and indeed when Marot tries unsuccessfully to engage the shifter in conversation, the Stalker waves the warlock over.

"Not gonna get much out of Khensu right now, Brother... you know how he is."  Jarrith looks at the warlock and can see the withering of his musculature, and his eyes narrow in focus.  "It looks like you're still debilitated a bit.  Let me take care of that."  He closes his eyes in a quick silent prayer and then lets the power of the Flame infuse itself with Marot.  (Jarrith will cast any and all necessary restoration or other spells to get Marot back to full health if possible during our three day break.) 

He opens his eyes and nods in satisfaction with Marot's newly regained health.  "You look better."

At some point during their three days, Jarrith finds himself sitting in the tavern having a glass of wine, his feet up on the table and him leaning back in his chair... when the door opens up and a bedraggled, muddy shifter walks in.  "Hello?" she says, and immediately he drops the legs of the chair down onto all fours, before standing up and putting the glass on the table.  "You!  You're back!  What in the name of Dolurrh happened to you?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2009)

"The spirits warned me of trouble during my time in flight. Things are dark in this place and something was following me, but I could not see it. I had to hide, move and run, fly and hide...yes, keep away from the darkness, always keep away." Ravika replies, her voice growing stronger and wilder as she continues to speak.

"I am glad I could find you, you are strong, yes? Strong enough to maybe cleanse the darkness? I hope, yes, the spirits brought me to you for a reason.". The smell emanating off her is putrid, like the swamp smell of earlier, although she pays it no heed and waits cautiously at the door.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2009)

The steps up from the basement creaked under Ladreth's massive weight, his tired steps slow and laborious. The nights never seemed to end, his tireless vigilant watch lasting longer and longer, taking more out of him as his ward continued to deteriorate.

Ladreth knew it could have been him, he was bitten but not infected. He could've been maimed by the undead horde, back pressed against the wall, his sword the only thing between him and a life cursed with unlife. But it never was and he wasn't quite sure why.

Once the first signs of morning peeked into the basement room, Ladreth had laxed and now found himself but a few steps from the main floor. The long nights left the half-orc with plenty of time to thing, to wonder, to worry.

He opened the door and pushed his lumbering frame through the doorway, heading over to the bar. He noted the door ajar and the foul smelling shifter talking with the stalker, who must've returned since the last time Ladreth came up from downstairs. When the keep looked, Ladreth held up two fingers pressed together aimed toward the side, hoping for the drink the wash the night away and bring upon some sleep, if he was lucky.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tessa slept little that night-thankfully she needed only a little.  When morning came, she went through her devotions as usual, though the fire which always tinged her thoughts seemed more insistent than was normal.  She gave a bit more attention to Onatar in her prayers, and the flames seemed satisfied for now.

Once she was prepared, she trooped back downstairs, ready to face the day.  The first order of business, it seemed, would be to find a new place to sleep- someplace that they could ward more effectively.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 22, 2009)

"My thanks, brother." 

His physical ailments assuaged, Marot still bore the mental wounds that afflicted the shifter as well.

[d] a [/d]

Later in the day, Marot finds himself seated at the tavern commontable, across from Jarrith.

A full tankard of mead in front of him, and several empties cast off to the side.

"Seems like everytime we gather together important objects in this realm, a portion of them escape through of fingers like grains of sand..."

"We lost the tome to the Claw a few days back, and then we lose one of the artifacts from the fane the other night."

He ponders that for awhile before speaking again.

"You know, we haven't ran into the Claw in the past few days -- I'd be surprised if it stays that way."

"Plus, now we have to figure out where the last artifact was taken."

The voices in the back of Marots head swirled once again, echoes of various voices were heard to be saying in ghostly unison,"_The Castle..."_


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "The merchants said that you might have access to some diamonds, for future trading.  While we would not intrude upon your plans, it might be beneficial if you could offer them up, if you have such materials.  Especially with the Jorascan matron now numbered among the victims, both Avron and I might be able to put those stones to vital use..."



Mateusz shakes his head. Absolutely not! I will decide the time and place these resources shall be utilized, and now is neither the time nor the place. I needn't remind you that I am not an unaccomplished master of the divine arts myself; I have need of those self same resources.


Stormwind said:


> After considering Mateusz's words, Ashlyn continues, "So my question, Mateusz, is this: Can you think of any way in which a vampire might protect itself from the light of day?"



The scholar frown. I have not heard of such a thing. If it is possible—and I am not saying it is—it would require extreme power...


Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn pauses a moment before continuing, "You might also wish to take additional precautions during daylight hours with the caravan."



You needn't worry; I will have plans in place soon.

With that, everyone is dismissed. As you leave, you hear the archivist call for some of his scribes. Mateusz's plans are already in motion, it seems.

25 Wir, Zarantyr, 998 YK
_Spells are now recovered_



DEFCON 1 said:


> "Ladies and gentlemen, I have returned!  This weapon of mind could use a bit more oomph in the vampire-slaying department.  What do you have for me?"



Ashlyn comes up behind and the two of them discuss their plans for enhancement and other purchases (see OOC thread).







ethandrew said:


> When the keep looked, Ladreth held up two fingers pressed together aimed toward the side, hoping for the drink the wash the night away and bring upon some sleep, if he was lucky.



No one attends to Ladreth; apparently the innkeeper did not come to work today. Seeing the chaos of the front room, he would not be surprised if the keeper had died.







pathfinderq1 said:


> Once she was prepared, she trooped back downstairs, ready to face the day.  The first order of business, it seemed, would be to find a new place to sleep- someplace that they could ward more effectively.



Tessa sees some villagers being tasked with moving some Mateusz' effects into one of the houses on the square; others are moving the matron and her child out. Apparently, his plan is already in place, and he is not too picky about who he puts out.

Tessa suspects that she should ask one of the villagers, or attempt to find a house that has been abandoned in the recent weeks. Her other option is to ask Ireena herself—either to stay with her, or for her advice on the situation.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 23, 2009)

As she discusses plans and prices with Jarrith and the caravan's artificiers within the inn, Ashlyn brings out the haversack and proceeds to lay out the gear that they intend to sell on a table in the inn for the artificier's to examine. As she does so, a thought occurs to her and she picks up the cufflink that they recovered from the graveyard earlier and examines it, or more precisely, she examines the stones set into the cufflink. If any of the stones are the appropriate color (i.e. clear white), then she will ask Jarrith "Jarrith, Do you think that these might be diamonds? I know Tessa was wanting to acquire some ..."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> "Jarrith, Do you think that these might be diamonds? I know Tessa was wanting to acquire some ..."



Aldastan shakes his head with a quick glance. Nope. Bloodstone. Not bad, but not that well off. About 5 platinum, I'd be guessing. Seeing the pen, he mentions the silver in the pen is about 2 platinum.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2009)

Avron wakes with the rising sun.  The scholar doesn't leave his room.  He doesn't need the distraction of other things.  The previous nights events do little to shake his resolve.  There is little that bothers one not of sane mind.  Once his prayerbook is out, he enjoys a brief breakfast, he will need strength for the scroll scribing.  Finally he gets to work, Ashlyn had been kind enough to bring him the proper inks for scribing already.  It was a meticulous process.  Every angle of every letter had to be perfect.  Ruined concentration would mean disaster.

Spellcraft +14


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Standing back and letting Jarrith discuss his wishes for the enchantment of his blade, Ashlyn takes a few moments to murmur the words to a couple of spells, restoring her hardy constitution.

[Cast both Lesser restorations (restoring her Con)]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jarrith pulls out his main rapier and hands it over.  "Undead Bane please."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

Aldastan nods and takes the rapier. It'll be a few days. Have this lender... you know, just in case. The rapier is fine quality, but has no enhancement on it. It'll do, but only against more mundane enemies. [MW rapier]

Ravika, Marot, and Landreth all sit around the inn, Urik keeping vigil over the matron. The all look at each other, saying nothing. Eventually, Jarrith returns back to see the scene. You're back? What happened to you?

In a back room, Avron begins the long work of scribing. It looks to be successful, but it will take time. [_Locate object_ successful]

Ashlyn discusses her needs with the artificers and they set to work. Seeing Tessa ask around for help with finding housing, she grabs the priest and the set off for the Burgomeiter's manse. Soon, they are before the large wooden doors. Ashlyn has to knock several times before she faintly hears a female voice.

Go away. I am... unwell.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tessa turned to Ashlyn, a look of dawning horror set upon her face.  "You don't suppose that no one has bothered, or dared, to tell her about her brother, do you?  Or that she might be 'unwell' in much the same fashion as he is?"  Then she turned back to the closed door, pausing only briefly to clasp the Icon of Ravenloft in her left hand, concealed for the moment by the folds of her cloak.

"My Lady!  Please come out!  We have news that you must hear."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "My Lady!  Please come out!  We have news that you must hear."



There is a long pause from inside, almost to the point where Ashlyn and Tessa think Ireena has forgotten them. But then, the door opens just enough to let the light of the sun wash her features and see the two at her threshold. 

Ireena is not well.

It appears the young woman has not slept. She looks haggard and paler than before. Her eyes are red, though not from crying... lack of sleep. She is exhausted. Her clothes are rumpled, and her hair is unkempt.[sblock=Tessa]The edge of her high collar is discolored[/sblock]Lady Ashlyn. Mistress Tessa. I beg of you to let me to my peace. My sleep is disturbed, and, I confess, I fear I am in no shape to face the sun.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 27, 2009)

[OOC(stonegod): Ashlyn used 2x lesser restoration to restore her con earlier, at the same time as Jarrith was discussing the enchantment for his blade.]


Ashlyn's eyes harden as she sees the state that Irene is in, "This will not do. This will not do at all. As you stated my lady, you are not well, and poor friends would we be if we were to leave you here in this condition. Well, you obviously do not wish to travel into town in your state, so there is only one thing for it. We will move in here and help you to recover and make sure that you get a good nights sleep, and I will not take no for an answer, at least not until you are well on the road to recovery."

[Diplomacy (on Irene to convince her of the proposed course of action): 1d20+10]


As she takes careful note of Irene's condition, Ashlyn breifly looks upon the woman with eyes that are not quite normal, in an attempt to see how far things have progressed.

[Detect undead spell-like ability (on Irene)]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tessa stood back a pace, allowing Ashlyn to lead the "discussion" with Ireena.  From the look of things, they would have to coax the young woman out- perhaps to whatever house they ended up choosing- it seemed likely that at least one vampire already had a standing invitation to this building...

"Indeed, we would help if you allow it.  Will you let us in, that we might discuss this?"  Tessa tried to keep her voice reasonable and reassuring- but within her own mind, a voice called out "_She is tainted, marked by the beast.  Perhaps even now she is one of them, like her brother.  FIRE WOULD CLEANSE HER..."

_OOC: Aid Another on the Diplomacy; 1d20+1 vs. DC 10


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 2, 2009)

Meanwhile, at the Hall of Justice, err, Inn:

"So, then he said,'That wasn't my wife, that was my sister!"

He laughs loudly and slaps the table with his hand.

The warlock was heavy into his cups.

Noticing that Jarrith was suddenly back inside the Inn, the warlock calls out,"Hey, brother, any word on when this party will get started back up?"

He looks around for a minute before slightly slurring,"Wait a minute, where did those two womens go?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jarrith stands in the doorway for a few moments, and after noticing the return of Ravika, the journey up from the cellar of Ladreth, and the drinking of Marot... he allows himself a small hint of a smile.  "I do not know if we should call all of this a 'party', my friend... but it certainly seems like you are celebrating.  I think I shall join you."

He goes over to the hard wooden bar and acquires his own glass of wine, then joins the others sitting around the tables.  "I do not know how long we all shall be waiting here... but I know that the work of the artificers will take several days for my rapier at least.  Enjoy this time of relaxation while you can... it's been a long time coming and probably a long time until we'll get it again."  He reflexively turns his head to look out the window and find Sir Khensu kneeling in the square, still in his prayer vigil.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2009)

Avron comes from his study of the divine scrolls out into the common room.  Seeing the warlock buzzed up and the Jarrith joining him for a drink, the crazed one gets only a glass of water.  He turns a backward glance at the pair, "When you are as crazy as me, you don't need alcohol to fuel the fire."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2009)

Ravika will follow the rest of the pack and order a drink, but she'll only sip it cautiously. The shifter watches the others, but has joined them at the table becoming fascinated with their mannerisms, so different from her tribe.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 4, 2009)

The lack of response by anyone to get Ladreth a drink finally spills over when everyone else served themselves. Always one to follow protocol and order, he wasn't entirely comfortable as he stood behind the bar pouring various clear liquids from unmarked jars into one single glass. It smelled strong and that's what he needed to wash away the worries of these Barovian nights.

He stood there for a moment watching the assembled group relaxing a bit. The gloom and doom seemed to be hanging over them still, but at least they appeared relaxed at this time. The horrors Ladreth faced when he briefly joined them still traveled with him, so he can't imagine what they see when their eyes are closed.

He shook his head at the thought and took a large pull from his glass, choking and coughing at the awfulness he just concocted.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 6, 2009)

*Marot the Wasted*

"HAHAHAHA," the warlock laughs as he sees the half-orc choke down his cocktail.

"Don't worry fine Ladreth -- the drinks in this place are about as palatable as the food our fine 'Lord' Sergei proffers in his manse."

"I have my doubts about him....," his voice trails off as he takes a deep sip of his wine.

"Perhaps soon we shall confront him once and forall to find out which side he stands for in our battle versus the vampires and various other undead in this realm...."

He hoists his goblet into the air and proclaims,"To our Lord Sergei!"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

The shifter will continue to sip her drink, looking at the rather loud warlock.

"Who is Lord Ser-gay?" Ravika asks Marot from across the table.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2009)

Ladreth blushed at the laughter, and quickly quaffed the remainder of his drink with a grimace. It might not taste pleasant but it did its job as his chest burned and his head instantly a bit fuzzy, which was an accomplishment to achieve so quickly for a man so large.

He leans against the bar, his weight resting on his large arms as he listens to the conversation. News about the group had been scattered and rumor-spun, and anything to break the dutiful doldrums of his basement watch was warmly welcomed, especially news that came from the source direct.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn's eyes harden as she sees the state that Irene is in, "This will not do. This will not do at all. As you stated my lady, you are not well, and poor friends would we be if we were to leave you here in this condition. Well, you obviously do not wish to travel into town in your state, so there is only one thing for it. We will move in here and help you to recover and make sure that you get a good nights sleep, and I will not take no for an answer, at least not until you are well on the road to recovery."
> 
> [Diplomacy (on Irene to convince her of the proposed course of action): 1d20+10]
> 
> ...



Irena looks too tired to argue. Do as you must. My manse is your manse. As she looks down, Ashlyn looks at the girl a moment. She is very much alive.







pathfinderq1 said:


> Tessa stood back a pace, allowing Ashlyn to lead the "discussion" with Ireena.  From the look of things, they would have to coax the young woman out- perhaps to whatever house they ended up choosing- it seemed likely that at least one vampire already had a standing invitation to this building...



Ireena invites the two in. From her story, it is clear she had another visitation, similar to the last. In the dream, she was outside her house, which means the place itself might be safe. For now. It is becoming clear that Ireena is becoming more concerned about what is happening to her. And the end of their discussion, there is some of the iron back in her gaze, but the doubts still linger.







renau1g said:


> The shifter will continue to sip her drink, looking at the rather loud warlock.
> 
> "Who is Lord Ser-gay?" Ravika asks Marot from across the table.



Lord Sergei ir'Zarovich, 14th viscount of Irontown, warden of the Darl Forest. The crisp tones indicate Mateusz's arrival. He looks at the gathering in distaste. Not that you would care about any of that. Apparently, he has been seen in this area, if the reports are to be believed. An interesting, if disturbing development. The time is of too much coincidence for my liking. Walking over to the bar, sniffs on of the still open flasks with a grimace. Walking back out, he adds, Arik is dead. Hung himself this morning. I'll let you to your... work.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2009)

*Marot the Slurred*

The warlock's eyelids grow closer to one another as he squints at the figure in the doorway, framed by the outside light.

"Ah, our good friend Mateusz."

"Have you come to join us for a drink?"

He proffers the chair at the end of the table.

As he sees the man head back outside, Marots lips purse, in thought about what Mateusz had just said.

"You know," he says, as he looks back towards the others after Mateusz is gone,"I've never seen him and Sergei at the same place...... perhaps they are one and the same, no?"

He looks deep into his goblet.

"Once again, my goblet has sprung a leak and needs refilled."

"Barkeep!  One more!"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "You know," he says, as he looks back towards the others after Mateusz is gone,"I've never seen him and Sergei at the same place...... perhaps they are one and the same, no?"



OOC: My secret's revealed!


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 12, 2009)

Ashlyn smiles inwardly as she sees some of the iron returning to Irena's disposition, but she is still very much concerned about the woman's health and situation. Ashlyn steps into the manor and then turns to Irena, "First things first, would you show us where we might find your room? You need rest and we will sit watch to ensure that you get it."
As they proceed, Ashlyn carefully assesses Irena's condition so as to ascertain precisely what might be ailing the young woman.

[Heal (assess Irena's condition): 1d20+10]


Once Irena is settled, Ashlyn turns to Tessa, "Tessa, would you sit here and watch over Irena. Ensure she is not disturbed, and don't let her out of your sight ... I fear that she may be the unwilling recipient of the attentions of the undead, as was Khensu during the events of last night."

"I will return to the town and inform the others of our whereabouts. I will be back as soon as I can."

Ashlyn will then ride back to town on the back of her dark horse, where she will meet up with the others and finalize any remaining purchases, making sure that she has the incense and oils for her ritual before heading back to the manor.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: The manse is on the south outskirts, so its not too far away.

Ashlyn stops by the caravan and ensures everything in order. Purchases in hand, she stops by the inn to see the state of her companions. Marot is soused. Some of the others are thinking about it. Khensu, however, is still alone in his vigil in the square.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 12, 2009)

When Lady Ashlyn returns and mentions that they are all moving over to Ireena's estate to stay now, Jarrith raises and eyebrow but does not make a fuss about it.  Instead, he stands up and goes to pull Marot to his feet.  "Come, Brother... time to get your things packed up.  We're going for a bit of a ride."  He then nods to Ladreth and Ravika (not knowing where the two of them had been staying and if they were meant to be included in the relocation), and escorts the warlock upstairs.

Jarrith spends the next fifteen minutes or so packing up both his own, Khensu's, and Marot's things... before bringing them back downstairs and loading them on the horses.  Once that is completed, he goes back into the tavern and lays out a handful of coins to the barkeep for the money thus far owed.  "A couple weeks of room and board... several rounds of drinks... I think this should about cover it.  And he's a bit more for you to get by on."  He slides the requisite amount of gold and silver, then nods once more in thanks.

"You run a good establishment here.  And you deal with the problems as they arise with a steady hand and an easy smile.  I and my brothers thank you for your hospitality.  The Flame bring you peace."  Jarrith bows gracefully to the room, gives the inn a blessing from the Flame, and then walks with the horses towards Ireena's home.

As they pass Khensu still sitting in the square, Jarrith halts the horses and then pulls a blanket out from one of the packs.  He walks over and drapes the cloth over the hunched form of the shifter, then pats him on the back.  "We are moving to the Burgomaster estate.  Join us when the Flame has blessed you with its glory, eh?"  The Stalker then turns back to Marot, who sits a bit wobbly in one of the saddles, and comments to hm as they continue their short journey, "Onward to our new home, eh Brother?  May the Flame bless our way."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Just for clarity: No one is running the bar/inn currently. Arik didn't show up this morning:







stonegod said:


> No one attends to Ladreth; apparently the innkeeper did not come to work today. Seeing the chaos of the front room, he would not be surprised if the keeper had died.



And, according to Mateusz, he won't be coming back:


stonegod said:


> Walking over to the bar, Mateusz sniffs one of the still open flasks with a grimace. Walking back out, he adds, Arik is dead. Hung himself this morning. I'll let you to your... work.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 12, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Ashlyn stops by the caravan and ensures everything in order. Purchases in hand, she stops by the inn to see the state of her companions. Marot is soused. Some of the others are thinking about it. Khensu, however, is still alone in his vigil in the square.



As she walks through the square, Ashlyn pauses a moment before walking up to Khensu. She does not try to interrupt his vigil, she merely stops before him and performs an elaborate, formal Cyran salute, acknowledging his dedication in combating his own weaknesses.

She speaks quietly, her words intended for Khensu alone, "The undead are fearsome foes, not because of what they are, but because their powers often lead others to self doubt. Do not doubt yourself."

That said, Ashlyn leaves Khensu to his vigil as she continues to the inn.

Seeing several of the others drinking, Ashlyn says nothing other than to inform them of that she and Tessa will be staying with Irena and suggesting that the others could join them at the manor. Seeing Ladreth at the end of the bar, Ashlyn moves over to him and nods slightly, before she asks about his charge downstairs, "How is your charge below? Have the caravan's artificers been able to do anything to cure his condition yet?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 12, 2009)

Marot follows, or is helped upstairs by Jarrith,"My thanksss for the aid in packing, I probably would leave a sssock or two under the bed in my current ssstate."



> "You run a good establishment here. And you deal with the problems as they arise with a steady hand and an easy smile. I and my brothers thank you for your hospitality. The Flame bring you peace." Jarrith bows gracefully to the room, gives the inn a blessing from the Flame, and then walks with the horses towards Ireena's home.




"Whoa, brother," slurrs the warlock slightly,"I might be in my cupssss, ssso I could be misssstaken, but I don't think there isssss anyone reallllly there."

Once outside on his horse, he does his best to keep the animal under him,"My horsssey sseemsss to be ssspinning today."

"Whoa there horssey."

"Good horsssey.'


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

Ravika will follow Jarrith to their new location, not having the slightest clue why they'd be moving around.

_Must be something these city-folk do"_ the shifter thinks to herself.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ladreth shakes his head sullenly at the warrior-woman Ashlyn's question, a look of disappointment and resignation on his face. But he straightens himself up and looks at her squarely, "I c-c-c c-c-c-c," the large half-orc stops his deep bass and takes a deep breath. "I c-c-can help." His eyes betray the question hidden in his stuttered statement as he stands, overcoming his insecurities as he offers his services, and as he is well aware, most likely his life.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Marot said:
			
		

> "Whoa, brother," slurrs the warlock slightly,"I might be in my cupssss, ssso I could be misssstaken, but I don't think there isssss anyone reallllly there."



Jarrith's eyebrows furrow as he digests what Marot is telling him.  He then opens the door to the tavern to look in.  Then leans back out and closes the door.  Then reopens it and looks in a second time.  His view lingers on the interior for a few moments, then Jarrith closes the door once more.  He turns to the warlock with a sheepish half-smile...

...then immediately opens the door to the tavern _again_ to look inside.  After a solid 30 seconds of glancing around, Jarrith firmly closes the door.  "Must have gone to the back." he says... completely no-selling the idea that he must have been seeing things.

And from that point on for the rest of his life... whenever someone brought up the idea that he had been talking to nobody in the room... Jarrith would always make up an excuse.  _"The guy was taking out the trash...", "Ducked behind the counter...", "Hidden behind the fern...", "Was a ghost and still tending bar...", "Drank an invisibility potion, but I had Lenses of Seeing on..."_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Tessa tried to keep a reassuring smile on her face, but she was more than a bit nervous to be left alone with Ireena.  After a few moments of awkward silence, she had an idea.  "My lady, if you would permit it, I might be able to use  the power of the Sovereign Host to bring you some measure of comfort..."

OOC: since nobody else seems to be in desperate need, Tessa will volunteer her Lesser Restoration slot for Ireena- while it will do little for ongoing vampy-ness, it should alleviate fatigue.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2009)

Tessa is able to assist Ireena with some of her magic to alleviate her lack of rest. She knows, however, that the damage to her health requires stronger magic to heal.

OOC: ethandrew—Ashlyn addressed Ladreth above. I'll answer for him.

The halfork shakes his head at Ashlyn's question, he downcast face saying it without a word. Vincent still suffers his curse. With Eyre full for the next two days, it has been a trying task to keep him bound.

The others soon arrive at the manse. Ireena has made herself more presentable, but the worried look on Tessa's face indicates something is not right in the house of Koylana.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 17, 2009)

The look on Ashlyn's face as Ladreth answers her is iron and granite.

A long moment passes and one could be forgiven for thinking that the Lady knight had missed the halfork's question, but a moment later she replies, "Your help would be most welcome. I fear we will need all the help we can muster for what is surely awaiting us. We plan to be in town for a few days as we recover and resupply, but then we return to the heart of the darkness"

"Will you be guarding Vincent until the curse subsides with the passing of the full moon?"

Before she heads back to the manse, Ashlyn checks in on the matron and on Sir Urik, the latter of whom she informs of their current plans.

Once she arrives back at the manse with the others, Ashlyn moves aside to speak with Jarrith and Marot in spite of their slightly inebriated state, "Jarrith, Marot, I believe we have an obligation. Some time ago, we bought a scroll of restoration from the caravan's artificers. That scroll was originally intended for Vincent, the caravan guard who was infected with lycanthropy, and we later used it on Janis. It is now within our power to help the guard, and I believe we should attempt to do so."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ashlyn said:
			
		

> "Jarrith, Marot, I believe we have an obligation. Some time ago, we bought a scroll of restoration from the caravan's artificers. That scroll was originally intended for Vincent, the caravan guard who was infected with lycanthropy, and we later used it on Janis. It is now within our power to help the guard, and I believe we should attempt to do so."



Jarrith heeds the wisdom of her words and nods.  "Aye.  That is a good view.  I can see what I can do."

Over the next day or two, Jarrith prays for and casts any and all spells that might be useful to break Vincent's lycanthropic curse.  (_Remove Disease_, _Lesser Restoration_, any others?  Can't remember what was going to be required, but Jarrith will do what he can, as well as work with Tessa if she has other capable spells.)


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2009)

Hearing of the plight of the person cursed with lycanthrope, Ravika will offer whatever healing support she can to the cause, stopping to pray for healing spells as directed by Jarrith.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: _remove curse_ and _break enchantment_ are your two options.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 19, 2009)

Ladreth nods his head at the Lady Ashlyn's question, his answer clear in his determined yet tired eyes. When she left he stood still in the empty inn, alone when moments before it was filled with laughter that traveled through the air in infectious waves, a much needed respite from the horrors the night brought in this cursed land. Slowly the lumbering hulk began to move again, cleaning up the bar without a barkeep.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2009)

The days pass slowly. 

25 Wir, Zarantyr, 998 YK

The group manages to find lodgings in Ireena's manse, still empty with the fled servant missing, dead, or not returning to work. Her composure is better, but all can tell something disturbs her. She looks at the drunken Marot with scorn, however; that much has not changed.

It is then that everyone remembers no one has yet told her of her brother's... change.

Now healed, Urik assist Ladreth in watching Vincent. Both are only slightly winded.

26 Zor, Zarantyr, 998 YK

The matron recovers, thanking the others for their assistance. She is a bit tired, but able to continue her work. The first is attending to Urik and Ladreth's wounds, which she will have to do for the next two nights—even with Tessa and Jarrith's effort, the curse hang onto Vincent until Eyre and Zarantyr both begin to wane.

Khensu's armor is resized; task made more difficult by his refusal to leave his vigil.

Arik's body is laid to rest. Ireena leads a quite funeral, but there is little attendance. He had no family.

Ashlyn spends her day in contemplation and prayer over the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind. With Urik's help, they manage to return it to its full glory.[sblock=Ashlyn]Ashlyn is bonded to the symbol. She looses 4hp (from her max), a -2 to Fort, and a -1 to attack rolls; this is the cost of the binding. As additional benefit, she casts _light_, _dancing lights_, and _flare_ at will; she can detect undead w/in 60' as a standard action (nothing new for her); but, *all attacks bypass the DR of undead* as long as the symbol is worn. Finally, 2/d, Ashlyn can use _halt undead_ as a spell; when doing so, the symbol flares with light as a _daylight_ spell for the duration of the _halt undead_ effect (CL 10, DC 13+Cha mod)[/sblock]
27 Far, Zarantyr, 998 YK

Ashlyn, Urik, Tessa, and Jarrith make a search of the fallen Church. Abandoned in the rectory they find some blessed cloths that will help ward taint, if Tessa's teachings are correct.

A bear with a white streak in its hair is seen on the outskirts of town.

28 Sar, Zarantyr, 998 YK

Tessa and Jarrith finally break the curse on Vincent. The despondent Blademark, however, remarks that he would be better off dead after all the blood on his hands.

Ladreth is rewarded with a strong and enchanted bow. If he had had it two weeks ago, maybe Tobias would still be around?

1 Sul, Olarune, 998 YK
The first of Olarune finds the people of Barovia rebuilding. Almost a week with out attacks seems like something new to the newcomers, but Barovians were used to occasional lulls. But talks of large bats or wolves with glowing eyes watching the town at night, baying at windows, were ever present. Something was keeping an eye on the town.

Jarrith is rewarded with a updated blade. It almost thrums in his hands with power. Meanwhile, Avron finished scribing his spells successfully.

No has yet asked Ireena for diamond dust.

OOC: Planning time. You have some relics to find, rituals to perform, etc.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 20, 2009)

*Marot the hung-over*

When Ashlyn asks for help to free Vincent, he offers to do all within his power.

"If you need me to decipher and use one of the scrolls we have found so far, I am your man."

[d] aaa[/d]

Marot attends the funeral for Arik.

Standing silently off to the side, he contemplates the true meaning of this, whether Arik is better off now on the other side.

Afterwards, he walks over to Ireena.

"I know we have not seen eye to eye in the past, but know this -- your loss will not be in vain."

"By the Flame, it. will. not. be. in. vain."

His fist clenches with white hot anger over the plight of this land. A swirl of white energy circles it, causing a slight _thrum_ to be heard.

He nods to Ireena, then heads back off to the manse to wait for the others.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 20, 2009)

*1 Sul, Olarune, 998 YK*

As Jarrith is handed his rapier back, he feels the new energy within it and it intermingles with the tingling in his fingers.  "By the Light... this is... exquisite."  He looks back to the artificers and flashes them his customary half-grin.  "You have outdone yourselves.  You have my thanks.  As well as my gold."  He slides the weapon back in its sheath, then glances over at the set of Khensu's armor currently hanging up on a rack, finally resized to fit his large shifter frame.  "Here... let me take that to my Brother.  He will be very glad to feel the work you have done."

Jarrith hoists the armor off the rack and leaves the wagon area to return to the center square.  As he arrives, he sees his Brother standing up and looking into the sky... the first time he's stood up since he began his vigil.  "Brother!" the Stalker calls out, and the Inquistor returns the gaze and smiles.  "Hello, Templar Bronns.  It is a good day, is it not?"  "Indeed, Brother.  Indeed." comes the reply... and Jarrith notices a return to the calmness of wisdom and serenity within Khensu's eyes.  He walks over to Khensu with the armor over his shoulder.  "Here.  Brought you a little present.  Small reward for your five days of pain."

Khensu smiles happily as he is handed his new suit, and the two friends spend several minutes getting the paladin dressed.  When the last buckle is tightened, and the shifter takes some practice movements within the metal plates, he nods in satisfaction.  "This is good.  My mind is clearer, my will is clearer, our purpose is clearer.  It has been a good week."  (Switched Cleave feat for Iron Will feat)

Jarrith smiles at Khensu and clasps him on the shoulder.  "Aye, my Brother, it has.  And now... we have work to do."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2009)

Avron finally emerges from the study, his time spent scribing complete.  Many times, strange noises emerged from behind the closed door.  He was not disturbed though, he insisted that visitors could not enter.  "What is the plan, even though it matters not."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tessa spent the few days of relative peace very nearly in a daze.  By day, she assisted the others as best she could- whether helping Ireena with the rites at Arik's graveside, or combing through the ruins of the church, or wielding the powers of the Host to heal the afflicted and accursed.  Wherever she went she seemed wary and tense, distracted with concern- they had already been accosted in the very middle of town, so how could they expect to be allowed to proceed unmolested?  

Her nights were spent closeted in one of the house's small rooms- she pored through the Tome, page by page, making sure no details had been missed, and when that was done she went on to read anything else she could find.  While she was focused on the pages, she could avoid jumping at every stray sound...  Her brief hours of sleep were haunted by visions of fire, consuming scenes and faces both foreign and familiar- but for all that, she woke rested and refreshed each morning.  The only time that her normal smile and composure seemed intact was during and just after her ritual of prayer each morning- no matter what visions or worries afflicted her, the comforting power of the Sovereign Host still ruled her mind.

There was work yet to be done, it seemed.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 22, 2009)

On the eve of the 26th day of Zarantyr, after having spent most of the day in ritual, Ashlyn rejoins the others at the manor. Both she and her raven glow with a warm light that radiates out from them, banishing the shadows and perhaps lifting the mood slightly.

Ashlyn appears satisfied and there is something slightly different about her now. Anyone of her companions taking a long hard look might observe that the symbol she wears about her neck somehow seems to belong there now, almost as if it had always been hers.

Seeing that Irena seems a little better rested, although still disturbed by something, Ashlyn quietly takes her host aside and speaks "Irena, there is something that we must speak of. This which seems to afflict you. To put it bluntly I believe that for some reason a vampire has taken an interest in you and is responsible for these dreamlike sequences that you have described. Furthermore, I believe that it is very likely that these events did in fact take place and that you have been enspelled as was Sir Khensu a few nights ago. That you remember anything at all speaks for your own mental resilience"

"There is something else ... it is particularly unpleasant and it is directly related to this. The other night we fought against vampires in the village inn. I recognized one of them ... it was your brother - He has been turned into one of the undead, and recently too, for he was very much alive when I first met him."

Ashlyn then waits for Irena's reaction and she will try to help the young lady deal with this in any way that she can.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 22, 2009)

A wave of exhaustion rushed over Ladreth as Vincent's curse was lifted. Much havoc had been wreaked and who knows how truly useful the half-orc had been in preventing more, but the mere fact that he no longer had to stand nightly vigil over a living, breathing incarnation of the evil this land held released that ever-growing doubt and worry in his head. Or at least part of it. There would be more trials, he knew, trials where he might have to see friends fall, or watch as his own life-blood spills before him, staining this accursed land with the crimson he held so dear.

The loss of his brother-at-arms, Tobias, still stuck with him. He'd seen friends fall before, but never had he been stricken with so much guilt at still being alive while his friend perished. But Ladreth was strong and good with a sword. Despite only one usable eye he was adept at a bow too, and the reward of a stronger, more accurate bow lent to the notion that perhaps caution might be beneficial, in lieu of a rushing charged attack, sword raised, belly exposed.

The half-orc walked over to Vincent, broken and vulnerable, self-loathing and cursed. He put a strong hand on the man's shoulder and gave it a reassuring squeeze. Ladreth, the one who had seen all the horrors Vincent had created, who had beaten him down countless of times, who had in turn been near death by the man-beast, gave his support to this dejected man the only way he knew how: silently, firmly, resolute.

And with that he went upstairs, found a bed, and slept a dreamless sleep that seemed to last for days.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> "Irena, there is something that we must speak of. This which seems to afflict you. To put it bluntly I believe that for some reason a vampire has taken an interest in you and is responsible for these dreamlike sequences that you have described. Furthermore, I believe that it is very likely that these events did in fact take place and that you have been enspelled as was Sir Khensu a few nights ago. That you remember anything at all speaks for your own mental resilience"
> 
> "There is something else ... it is particularly unpleasant and it is directly related to this. The other night we fought against vampires in the village inn. I recognized one of them ... it was your brother - He has been turned into one of the undead, and recently too, for he was very much alive when I first met him."



Ireena's mouth tightens at Ashlyn's words, but she does not deny them. She seems to have come to as much the same conclusion, even if she does not want to admit it.

At Ashlyn's news of her brother, Ireena stands stock still. Hers is a face cold, a face of anger, a face of hatred. Enough! Enough, I say! This land will do everything to break us. All of us, myself included, have given to be sheep. Only madmen and outsiders take up for us, long after we have closed our eyes to the wolves at the door. Enough! I will not bare my throat willingly! I will not submit as horror and nightmare became all. I will fight, fight with you, fight and stop this dread curse once and for all!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ireena said:
			
		

> Enough! Enough, I say! This land will do everything to break us. All of us, myself included, have given to be sheep. Only madmen and outsiders take up for us, long after we have closed our eyes to the wolves at the door. Enough! I will not bare my throat willingly! I will not submit as horror and nightmare became all. I will fight, fight with you, fight and stop this dread curse once and for all!



Jarrith walks into the room just as Ireena spits out her oath to the land and her people.  He walks over to her, pulling a few items out from his belt.  "Then you're going to want some of these..." he says, as he hands her a pair of wooden stakes and a vial of holy water.

**********

Some time later, after everyone has reconvened together at Ireena's estate to discuss their plans, Jarrith hands everyone several stakes he carved, along with small mallets that he bought.  He also offers a few additional vials (3) of holy water to those who want them.

He then takes a seat back down and looks around the room at the size of the group that is preparing to assault the castle.

"So here's the situation... and Lady Ashlyn, please fill in on anything I've missed."  He looks at her and continues when she nods.

"Khensu's pack was stolen by another vampire... a female one... and taken we believe to the castle.  We need to find it so we can put our three relics together to rid the fanes of the power its giving to the land.  Conveniently, the sunsword relic that Ashlyn found needs to be brought to the castle's crypts so that its power can be reinfused.  So we can kill two bats with one stone... so to speak."

"Some of us have prayed for the knowledge to locate objects, which we can use when we get to the castle.  However, I would suggest our first order of business would be to go straight to the crypts, since we know exactly where we need to go... the brother's tomb.  Let's take care of that before we go traipsing throughout the rest of the castle, because goodness knows Sergei is going to hassle us the entire step of the way."

Jarrith looks around the circle for any discussion on the matter, and if/when the final decisions are made, he stands up and is ready to go.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 30, 2009)

As Irena's anger spills over, Ashlyn extends a hand as if sealing some agreement, "Your company will be welcome for I believe we will need all the help we can get"

Ashlyn then listens carefully as Jarrith speaks. As he finishes she nods and replies, "Essentially yes, however there is one thing that we must do first. In order to awaken the sunsword, I will require a large amount of platnium. We have a little with us, but I will require many times that amount if the ritual is to work."
Ashlyn turns towards Irena, "I dislike to ask, but if you have any platinum available it would be of a great help to us, otherwise, we must search out some in the castle before we descend to the crypts."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2009)

Avron takes the given items.  He takes the stakes and bites into them.  "Oaky, bbq...good food..."  He smiles and looks up.  "Not the undead.  Beef...from home."

Taking the water, he stuff it into his belt, ready to fight against the undead.  The crazed man laughs outloud at nothing in particular.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Ravika's ignorance of the situation, coupled with her social inadequaces, leave her silent as the others talk. 

_"All they ever do is talk, when do we get vengeance?"_ she thinks to herself, sitting in an out of the way corner, whispering to her spirit friends.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 3, 2009)

"Avron, that's 'stake' as in S-T-A-K-E... not 'steak' S-T-E--" Jarrith interjects, and then stops... realizing by this point that the befuddled man has already bitten through much of the wood.  He shakes his head and gives him a weak smile.  "Bon appetite."

Sir Khensu stands tall and proud, and replies to Lady Ashlyn as they await Ireena's response.  "We do have a few platinum coins ourselves, I believe... although I do not know if that is enough for what you need.  If Ireena has another supply, it couldn't hurt."  He turns and walks to a window of the house and looks out into the sun of day.  "We should get moving shortly.  We do not want to lose the daylight and it's hike back to the castle.  Marot?  Brother?  When we reach the top of the mountain, if you are still feeling a bit... unsteady... I will stay with you at our waypoint on the road while you sober up, if you'd like." The shifter smiles at his friend.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2009)

Jarrith said:
			
		

> "Avron, that's 'stake' as in S-T-A-K-E... not 'steak' S-T-E--" ]




"Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you were sharing them with us." He holds it out to Jarrith. Saliva glistens on it's tip, now not quite so sharp. "Here, I didn't mean be so selfish."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jarrith raises his hand and shakes his head.  "No, no!  Please!  Enjoy your meal.  I insist."

He turns from the funny little man and addresses the rest of the assembled.  "So we have a little platinum to get by.  If that's all we need and no one else has anything that has to happen, then let's get going."

He begins to walk to the front door to get the party started.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2009)

Avron shrugs, tucking the stake into his belt before following the man out.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 14, 2009)

As Jarrith reaches the front door and opens it, with Avron and Khensu trailing slightly behind... he cranes his neck and addresses the rest of them.  "You coming...?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

Ravika will stand up, eyeing the others to see if they come, and follows Jarrith's lead. She nods to him as she comes close.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 14, 2009)

*Marot*

Marot had been seated upon a dark purple velvet fabric covered lounge chair towards the back and side of the room -- watching the goings on in the manse.

When Jarrith stepped up to head out of the room, Marot snapped his fingers once -- then instantly appeared next to his Flame Brother in the doorway, while his image that remained in the seat said,"Lets be off!" before disappearing.

Scanning the surroundings, he whispers to Jarrith,"This place is dead anyways."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tessa followed the others out the door, pausing only for a moment to perform a few quick gestures and a brief prayer of blessing upon the place.  Hopefully it would still be a useful shelter when they got back.

If they came back...


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashlyn assists Irena as the young lady girds herself for battle.

Then, the ladies join Jarrith and the others by the front door. As Irena locks up, Ashlyn turns to the others and states, "It feels good to be taking more direct action towards cleansing this land. However let us be cautious lest overconfidence be our downfall ... I have lost enough friends already and do not wish to lose any more."

That said the Lady knight calls down her raven, and he alights on her shoulder as she sits on her sable steed, ready to ride out.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladreth squints his eyes, honing the focus on his one good, and notes the exit of the group from the burgomaster's home. The sound of hooves on the ground slows as he nears them, his heart racing in a combined nervousness and thrill of riding after so long in the basement. He slows his horse from a canter to a trot, stopping finally in front of the group. His armor is strapped and worn; his greatsword across his lap, grip to the right, ready to be drawn; his bow strung and across his back. He says nothing, just sits atop his horse in the assumed manner that he would be going, that they could use his help.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

*Chapter III: The Curse*


----------

